# CV-17 Shandong - Type 002 Aircraft Carrier News & Discussions



## cnleio

It's the time ! A new thread to share China 2nd type001A Aircraft Carrier building pics. 


DaLian shipyard have built a new 900ton gantry crane for China 2nd type001A A.C building !
(Left is new gantry crane, right is old for CV16)












China type001A A.C's hull bottom is there, behind CV16. Maybe July we will see the hull of type001A.










Rumors said type001A will be a bigger type001 CV16 A.C.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Sasquatch

cnleio said:


> It's the time ! A new thread to share China 2nd type001A Aircraft Carrier building pics.
> 
> 
> DaLian shipyard have built a new 900ton gantry crane for China 2nd type001A A.C building !
> (Left is new gantry crane, right is old for CV16)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China type001A A.C's hull bottom is there, behind CV16. Maybe July we will see the hull of type001A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumors said type001A will be a bigger type001 CV16 A.C.



Larger version of the Liaoning with Steam Catapults my guess, I'm not expecting anything like the Nimitz models in the other thread until the Type 002 could be wrong. 

I'll stick the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## type93

What makes you so sure that it's an aircraft carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

These pictures have been around since 2012....isn't the number 16 taken already?

China Defense Blog: Ship pennant number 16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFalcon

How many carriers will China have after this addition?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

GreenFalcon said:


> How many carriers will China have after this addition?



Type 001A 002 003

3, Upgraded Liaoning, like Nimitz, like Ford.

3rd Carrier will employ EMALS.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## OCguy

GreenFalcon said:


> How many carriers will China have after this addition?



It appears to not be an addition, with photo-shopped time stamps according to link I posted from 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

OCguy said:


> These pictures have been around since 2012....isn't the number 16 taken already?
> 
> China Defense Blog: Ship pennant number 16


Not 2012, 2014 June CV16 return DaLian shipyard for maintain. 2nd new 900ton gantry crane for type001A, before 2014 there's only one gantry crane in DaLian shipyard. Now CV16's maintain has finished, next days CV16 will leave the yard and we will see type001A's hull.



Hu Songshan said:


> Larger version of the Liaoning with Steam Catapults my guess, I'm not expecting anything like the Nimitz models in the other thread until the Type 002 could be wrong.
> 
> I'll stick the thread.


As far as i know, no catapult system on type001A ... it will be on next type002 A.C.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

OCguy said:


> These pictures have been around since 2012....isn't the number 16 taken already?
> 
> China Defense Blog: Ship pennant number 16


Can you read the top thread carefully?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

What u see behind CV16 ? Hull bottom for type001A 
















Type001A A.C CG

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Sasquatch

cnleio said:


> Not 2012, 2014 June CV16 return DaLian shipyard for maintain. 2nd new 900ton gantry crane for type001A, before 2014 there's only one gantry crane in DaLian shipyard. Now CV16's maintain has finished, next days CV16 will leave the yard and we will see type001A's hull.
> 
> 
> As far as i know, no catapult system on type001A ... it will be on next type002 A.C.



So it is true, Type 001A will just be another larger version of the Liaoning.


----------



## xunzi

NO catapult system??????????? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## cnleio

xunzi said:


> NO catapult system??????????? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


Hehe, bloody truth.


----------



## GeHAC

xunzi said:


> NO catapult system??????????? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


If the carrier's engine is awesome,catapult system is not so important for jets(wind speed ≥30 knots steadily)

It's awesome enough if 001A is a modernized Kitty Hawk class CV.Hope to see our nitmiz CVN before 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 55100864

Submarines, we need better submarines and anti-sub platforms urgently. AC can wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

HEHE... soon the whole world will see the clear pic - 2nd China A.C at DaLian

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aliaselin

超大那个逗B真会丢人现眼


----------



## teddy

It looks like a copy of cv16


----------



## xhw1986

*PLA Navy Liaoning aircraft carrier model on display in Shenyang*

The total length of the model is 9.02 meters, width is 1.78 meters, height 1.6 meters and weight 686 kilograms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

xhw1986 said:


> *PLA Navy Liaoning aircraft carrier model on display in Shenyang*
> 
> The total length of the model is 9.02 meters, width is 1.78 meters, height 1.6 meters and weight 686 kilograms.


I don't think so that J-20 will flying through carrier, may be J-31 do


----------



## aliaselin

We can see type 001A before May, 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

OCguy said:


> These pictures have been around since 2012....isn't the number 16 taken already?
> 
> China Defense Blog: Ship pennant number 16


Show your true flag, these kinds of falseflagger had swarmed into PDF this time.

It's about time for CHina.



cnleio said:


> HEHE... soon the whole world will see the clear pic - 2nd China A.C at DaLian


I saw a destroyer left side of the Carrier?



aliaselin said:


> We can see type 001A before May, 2015


What about 18 and 19?

What is the replacement weight of 17?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

wanglaokan said:


> What about 18 and 19?


Contract not signed yet


wanglaokan said:


> What is the replacement weight of 17?


Quite similar to AC 16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cossack25A1

Hmm, will this new carrier be similar to (or at least be based on) the cancelled Soviet carrier Ulyanovsk as aside from the ski-jump ramp, it seems to posses two steam catapult.


----------



## cnleio

Type001A "CV17" CG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sasquatch

Gahhh I'm waiting to see the first construction of the Type 001A, before may.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

The pic of type001A aircraft carrier' hull appeared at DaLian shipyard, but there's no clear photo on internet yet ... later this thread will get update ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> The pic of type001A aircraft carrier' hull appeared at DaLian shipyard, but there's no clear photo on internet yet ... later this thread will get update ...




Ohhh please, even a blurred image would be sufficient !


Deino


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> Ohhh please, even a blurred image would be sufficient !
> 
> 
> Deino


The 1st small + mosaic photo of China Type001A Aircraft Carrier building ... i think clear pics will out in this year.






Current building situation is like this, type001A's hulls appeared. (below U.S Ford-class A.C building)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Ohhh please, even a blurred image would be sufficient !
> 
> 
> Deino



Clear image now available、


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Clear image now available、




 Where .... ????? PLEASE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## cirr

Aslo





















Deino said:


> Where .... ????? PLEASE !!!!!!!!!



Was all over the internet just a while ago。

but mostly deleted now。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was all over the internet just a while ago。
> 
> but mostly deleted now。



I hope You saved these images on Your harddrive  Therefore I hope - to admit: I ask, I beg, I plea - You to post them by uploading them here !

PLEASE !!!!!


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> I hope You saved these images on Your harddrive  Therefore I hope - to admit: I ask, I beg, I plea - You to post them by uploading them here !
> 
> PLEASE !!!!!



I have indeed。

Try this link：

巨大不明物体出现于某港某码头(转载)


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> I have indeed。
> 
> Try this link：
> 
> 巨大不明物体出现于某港某码头(转载)




Hmmm now the three images are fine again, but they show an LDH and not a carrier !?? You mean this one ??






Deino


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Hmmm now the three images are fine again, but they show an LDH and not a carrier !?? You mean this one ??
> 
> View attachment 216849
> 
> 
> Deino



This is it - 001A。


----------



## Deino

Here, just posted at the SDF by A.Man a bit larger ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

So the race is formally on between India and China as to which country will commission its home-made CV before the other。

So far India，enjoying first mover advantage，is well ahead of China。


----------



## slng

I think what matters is the understanding and knowledge of undertaking.

Having able to invent and create will be the anchor of the future!


----------



## qwerrty

cirr said:


> Aslo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was all over the internet just a while ago。
> 
> but mostly deleted now。



is this official or just some fanboi made?


----------



## kaykay

cirr said:


> So the race is formally on between India and China as to which country will commission its home-made CV before the other。
> 
> So far India，enjoying first mover advantage，is well ahead of China。


May be India can induct first carrier before China but I am sure Chinese will have 3 carriers in service by India's competing 2nd one in mid next decade.

PS: Sorry for typos.


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> Here, just posted at the SDF by A.Man a bit larger ....
> 
> View attachment 216854


Wow ... a big building project !


----------



## cnleio

Let's welcome China new Aircraft Carrier show out from this !!! 

*PLAN's future start HERE !*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CN.Black

人民海军向前进！！！！！
PEOPLE'S NAVY, KEEP GOING ON！！！！！

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China type001A aircraft carrier building ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Latest pics of type001A aircraft carrier building

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

Type 001A Aircraft Carrier Sightings. 
Is that true?


----------



## Deino

Daniel808 said:


> Type 001A Aircraft Carrier Sightings.
> Is that true?




Either I'm getting too old or they are simply tooooooo small !


----------



## cirr

Daniel808 said:


> Type 001A Aircraft Carrier Sightings.
> Is that true?



Type 052D destroyer at Dalian Shipyard。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sasquatch

@cirr any recent news about the 001A ?


----------



## cirr

Hu Songshan said:


> @cirr any recent news about the 001A ?



Proceeding according to plan，launch expected in Spring or early summer 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

cirr said:


> Proceeding according to plan，launch expected in Spring or early summer 2016.



The first Type 002 will start by spring 2016, and the second one by 2017-2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> Latest pics of type001A aircraft carrier building
> 
> View attachment 226810
> View attachment 226811


Looks small compare to the tanker beside. Is it really a carrier?


----------



## Sasquatch

cirr said:


> Proceeding according to plan，launch expected in Spring or early summer 2016.



Will the Type 003 be using a navalized J-20 or 310 project?


----------



## lcloo

Beast said:


> Looks small compare to the tanker beside. Is it really a carrier?



A large tanker may displaced 200,000 tonnes to 400,000 tones. A carrier of 70, 000 tons will looked small.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## j20blackdragon

Aircraft carrier (001A) under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Can somebody in brief give me an outline of all aircraft carriers?

Everyone knows Liaoning. 

Type 001A is STOBAR, conventional powered, right? And two such are to be built? When do we see their official deployment.

Type 002 is CATOBAR? Conventional Powered? When will it be deployed?


----------



## XiaoYaoZi backups

j20blackdragon said:


> Aircraft carrier (001A) under construction.
> View attachment 260511
> View attachment 260512
> View attachment 260513


Our new friend is bigger and bigger.


----------



## powastick

Next Big Future: China's first domestic aircraft carrier the Type 001A reported to be launched Dec 26, 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

To admit I think even if the building progress is amasing I don't think that this date does not makes sense. If You look closely the hull isn't even finished up to the hangar-deck and IMO only to target such a political date is plain stupid unless China wants to launch an empty hull like the Indians... which again does not makes sense.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## powastick

Deino said:


> To admit I think even if the building progress is amasing I don't think that this date does not makes sense. If You look closely the hull isn't even finished up to the hangar-deck and IMO only to target such a political date is plain stupid unless China wants to launch an empty hull like the Indians... which again does not makes sense.
> 
> Deino


Only now I realize its from wantchinatimes.


----------



## Zarvan

Airbus Defence and Space imagery shows an overview of Dalian shipyard in China. Source: CNES 2015, Distribution Airbus DS / 2015 IHS
*Key Points*

An unidentified hull in an advanced state of construction at Dalian shipyard could be China's first indigenous aircraft carrier
While a conclusive identification of the hull as an aircraft carrier cannot be made until work is observed on the upper decks and potential flight deck, the slow pace of assembly and outline suggests a military hull under construction
Satellite imagery suggests that China may be building its first aircraft carrier at Dalian shipyard in northern China.

Airbus Defence and Space imagery captured on 22 September suggests that the possible carrier is under construction in the dry dock associated with the refit and repair of _Liaoning_ (CV16), the Soviet-era Kuznetsov-class carrier acquired from Ukraine that is now in People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) service.

The new hull, first noted under construction in imagery captured on 10 March, is in an advanced state of assembly.

_IHS Jane's_ first noted preparations for a new vessel's assembly at the dry dock in Airbus Defence and Space imagery captured on 27 February. After the launch of a large commercial cargo vessel, the empty dry dock contained multiple support blocks used to provide a base for keel assembly. On 10 March, further imagery showed the initial stages of hull construction. At the time, the support layout suggested a hull of 150 to 170 m in length with a beam of about 30 m.

The hull assembly continued through the summer. Imagery from 22 September shows a lengthened aft section and expanded bow. The hull is currently assessed to have a length of about 240 m and a beam of about 35 m. The incomplete bow suggests a length of at least 270 m for the completed hull.

Given the incomplete nature of the upper decks, definitive identification of the Dalian hull as the first so-called '001A' aircraft carrier is not possible.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options **ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(330 of 533 words)

China may be building first indigenous carrier - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## Deino

@ Zarvan !

May I ask You *NOT *to start a new tread for each and every topic You find interesting ! Even more if we already have a certain tread for that topic.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kungfugymnast

Deino said:


> To admit I think even if the building progress is amasing I don't think that this date does not makes sense. If You look closely the hull isn't even finished up to the hangar-deck and IMO only to target such a political date is plain stupid unless China wants to launch an empty hull like the Indians... which again does not makes sense.
> 
> Deino



The 2nd aircraft carier development depends on how soon china could put their catapult launch system to operate effectively like American carrier. China wanted to achieve further therefore chinese always look at western tech to set goal combining with Russian and own tech. It won't be empty hull, if french.willing to sell the catapult launch system technology, china would complete the second carrier sooner while liaoning will be remodified and refitted with catapult launch system allowing the j15 to take off on full fuel and payload extending its operational range. J31 navalized variant will soon to follow by then.



Dungeness said:


> Don't you guys know One expression of "*Cheap Chinese Copies*" plus Three exclamation marks always makes an effective pain killer for some?



Back then, yes chinese made cheap poor quality copies. Today, chinese make quality copies with added extra tech at affordable price where others could buy. The collision between US destroyer towing sonar on asw and chinese attack submarine proved that chinese weapons actually work. The advanced US destroyer on patrol over china border hotzone actually failed to detect the chinese sub while another US destroyer nearby. If this happens during wartime, that chinese sub would have sunk the 2 arleigh burke class destroyers already. Chinese weapons actually have proven records, you can't call them useless just because they are affordable.



Oldman1 said:


> The dogfight was pretty much controlled and on purpose where they went within visually. Had it been real combat, the F-22 would have detected and fired its missiles and the Rafale would have been shot down before it even realized it.


 
The dogfight was controlled but it proved that stealth tech effectiveness is limited to more than 10 miles onwards depends on effectiveness of radars. Rather than focus on defeating stealth, they should focus on anti~missiles defenses for aircraft to replace the useless chaff, flare and later on ECM. Only then it'll force stealth aircraft to get into visual range

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

I expect China would keep up with the schedule, just as what Japan done with 2nd Izumo.


----------



## kungfugymnast

BoQ77 said:


> I expect China would keep up with the schedule, just as what Japan done with 2nd Izumo.



China could complete the carrier on schedule but the working catapult launch depends on how soon they'll successfully build it. They wanted maglev powered using their bullet train engineers to assist in development while at the same time, trying to look for foreign experts that are willing to sell tech. 

Japanese navy Izumo is the amphibious assault carrier? Currently is just helicopter carrier. When f35b delivered, it'|| become STOVL carrier. Japanese F35b will have to forgo stealth carrying external agm84 harpoon to attack enemy naval fleet. For air to air, f35b is limited to just 4 AMRAAMs carried internally.


----------



## cnleio

China type001A aircraft carrier on the way

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

@ kungfugymnast and *Oldman1* & others !

Again - stick to the topic !
Vietnam War, "Rules of Engagement," ... killing combatants in the jungle and the My Lai Massacre is completely OFF-topic to the News and discussion regarding the PLN's second carrier.

As such You already got a warning ...

Deino


----------



## monitor

*Is This China's First Homemade Aircraft Carrier?*
China is working on its second aircraft carrier, the first to be indigenously built.









By Ankit Panda
October 02, 2015
173
11
0
0
*184* Shares
*1* Comment
With little fanfare, China has probably started construction on its first indigenously-built aircraft carrier. Images from Chinese social media and satellite imagery from earlier this year, acquired by _IHS Jane_‘s _360_, suggest that the new carrier has been under construction at the Dalian shipyard. The new carrier is reportedly using the same dry dock that was used to upgrade and refurbish the _Varyag_, a Soviet-designed and built _Admiral Kuznetsov_-class multirole carrier, into the _Liaoning_, the People’s Liberation Army-Navy’s sole aircraft carrier. The _Liaoning_ was commissioned three years ago, in September, 2012. Analysts believe that China is planning to field a four-carrier navy. An image posted by a Weibo user earlier this year (above) purports to show progress on the carrier at the Dalian shipyard.

Satellite imagery analysis by _Jane_‘s reveals some features of the carrier’s physical dimensions. Specifically, the report notes that the dry dock support layout suggests the final carrier will have a hull around 270 meters with a beam of around 35 meters. Imagery in February showed a hull length of “150 to 170 m in length with a beam of about 30 m.” Preparations for the carrier have been ongoing at the Dalian shipyard since at least late-February this year, which is when _Jane_‘s first acquired satellite imagery. For comparison, the United States’ 100,000 ton _Nimitz_-class supercarriers feature a hull length of 333 meters with an overall beam of 77 meters and waterline beam measurement of 41 meters. The new Chinese carrier will be smaller than any carrier currently operated by the United States. In all likelihood, it’s final dimensions and tonnage may rival India’s ongoing second indigenous aircraft carrier (IAC-2), the INS _Vishal. _The _Vishal_, currently in its design phase, will displace 65,000 tons is 300 meters in length with a beam of 61 meters.

It shouldn’t come as a surprise that China is already working on constructing its first homemade carriers. The _Liaoning_ was mostly an exercise in prestige. The carrier lacks many of the features that make a carrier like the U.S. _Nimitz_- and _Ford_-class supercarriers so formidable. Additionally, its ability to sustain a high sortie rate is limited by its very design. There are several questions that we’ll want to keep an eye on with China’s new homemade carriers. First, are these vessels going to be true flattop carriers or will they be short take-off but arrested recovery (STOBAR) ski-jump carriers (only Russian, Indian, and Chinese carriers use this design)? Second, there is the question of propulsion. It’s incredibly unlikely that China’s first home-made carrier will be nuclear-powered. Rather, expect this ship to be conventionally powered (Dave Majumdar over at _The National Interest_ explores the propulsion issue in some more detail).

Carriers play a curious role in the PLAN’s strategic approach to the region (Greg Austin and I discussed some of the questions around Chinese carriers on an old episode of _The Diplomat_‘s podcast). In general, China has favored asymmetric anti-access/area-denial systems, but that doesn’t mean it can’t and won’t pursue additional carriers for its fleet. As its latest white paper on defense emphasized, Beijing is looking to bolster its naval capabilities as it emerges as an expeditionary and global naval power. Additionally, with an ever-expanding number of frigates, destroyers, and submarines in its inventory, China will be able to adequately protect its carriers at sea—an important requirement for any navy that wishes to operate expeditionary carrier groups, like the United States.


----------



## cnleio

China Type001A A.C start building aircraft hangar


----------



## lcloo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Keep building type001A

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

We will see a lot of foreign "tourists" visiting Dalian from now on, good business for the hotels, all thanks to the new Casino. 

I hope the shipyard can assemble one large modular block every 2-3 weeks, so that by end of year we should see a completed aircraft hangar and 30% to 40% of flight deck.

The bow, island and angled deck should appear by spring next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

lcloo said:


> We will see a lot of foreign "tourists" visiting Dalian from now on, good business for the hotels, all thanks to the new Casino.
> 
> I hope the shipyard can assemble one large modular block every 2-3 weeks, so that by end of year we should see a completed aircraft hangar and 30% to 40% of flight deck.
> 
> The bow, island and angled deck should appear by spring next year.


Trust me, Chinese police & armed police must be more than foreign "tourists" near DL shipyard ... they r waiting for their coming, what a attractive bait !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Keep going

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Next year to see the shipbody

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoQ77

I thought "before the year end?


----------



## cnleio

Keep building

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BoQ77




----------



## Deino

Two new images ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

a new one ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Two more module blocks added within 2 days, on the right side (starboard) of the hull. One is hangar door (4th December), another one is where the elevator lift is located (5th December).

Mega size Lego blocks in play.


----------



## Cyberian

What is the expected completion date for this?


----------



## lcloo

SUPARCO said:


> What is the expected completion date for this?



It is expected to be launched in spring 2016, then it will take 2 years for fitting out (2018), sea trial may take 2 years, commission into PLA Navy in 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Delivery to PLA Navy planned in 2019.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

hk299792458 said:


> Delivery to PLA Navy planned in 2019.
> 
> Henri K.



Henri, when might we see the 055 launched?

Thanks.


----------



## hk299792458

SinoSoldier said:


> Henri, when might we see the 055 launched?
> 
> Thanks.



It's started from March this year, module preparation phase will last for 12 to 15 months, and at least 12 months in dry dock.

I'll let you calculate by yourself.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Via GE:









and a very strange image ... reportedly showing hangar-module 6+7 !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Reportedly two more modules on ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> Reportedly two more modules on ...
> 
> View attachment 281695
> View attachment 281696

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## nang2

I guess it is getting harder to take pictures. Good for national security, bad for fanboy's craving.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China's 2nd aircraft carrier totally different from Liaoning*
CRI, January 3, 2016




A photo shows the training of China's first aircraft carrier. [Photo: t.people.com.cn] 


Military observers in China are suggesting the new Chinese aircraft carrier currently under construction is going to be quite different from the country's first vessel.

Chinese officials, in confirming the construction of the new aircraft carrier, say its going to be based fully on Chinese needs and designs.

The new aircraft carrier is going to be run on a conventional power plant, and will be designed to accomodate the domestically-developed J-15 fighter jets.

China's Ministry of Defense says the design of the country's second aircraft carrier has been made from the lessons and experience gleaned from the testing done on the "Liaoning."

The "Liaoning" is China's first aircraft carrier.

It is former Soviet-designed carrier purchased from Ukraine in 2012.

Cao Weidong with the Chinese Navy's Academic Research Institute says virtually everything on the new Chinese-designed aircraft carrier is going to be different from the "Liaoning."

*"It's going to have a brand new propulsion system, as well as an independently-designed hull that will be built with Chinese-developed special steel. There is no doubt that its interior structure will be totally different from the Liaoning's."*

Cao Weidong says the new aircraft carrier is the latest step in China's establishment of a 'blue water' navy.

*"China's naval strategy has seen a significant change from inshore a defense strategy to escort missions on the high seas.* The deployment of the new aircraft carrier will make the PLA navy more capable of conducting escort missions and protecting waterways along the *21st century maritime Silk Road."*

The Chinese military observer also says the new aircraft carrier is going to be well armed.

"Weapon systems, such as* China's latest phased array radar, short-range anti-aircraft missiles and quick-firing cannons will be installed on the new ship.* It's likely the new carrier is also going to have an upgraded communication system."

Cao Weidong says the launch of the new aircraft carrier will also* give the Chinese Navy an upper hand when it comes to maritime disputes.*

It's expected the carrier *will still employ a so-called "ski-jump"* ramp to allow the J-15 fighter jets to take off.

US-produced carriers employ a catapult system to launch their fighter jets.

At this point, there is still no timetable for the new ship's entry into service.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Beidou2020

China is now preparing to start construction on the 3rd aircraft carrier (type 002).

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## magic-007

Beidou2020 said:


> China is now preparing to start construction on the 3rd aircraft carrier (type 002).


It is now building 3rd reportly and we believe will see it in the near future

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Beidou2020 said:


> China is now preparing to start construction on the 3rd aircraft carrier (type 002).



 Really. China uses the pyramid method of construction and if it is true then we will soon see some images on the internet soon. This one is supposed to be designed with an EMAL catapult system.

Should be an interesting years for all the military enthusiasts like me.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Beidou2020

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> Really. China uses the pyramid method of construction and if it is true then we will soon see some images on the internet soon. This one is supposed to be designed with an EMAL catapult system.
> 
> Should be an interesting years for all the military enthusiasts like me.



The type 002 will be a conventional flattop with 70,000 tons with 4 steam catapults. 

Type 003 will be nuclear powered with 110,000 tons with 4 EMALS. Type 003 hasn't started construction yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Beidou2020 said:


> The type 002 will be a conventional flattop with 70,000 tons with 4 steam catapults.
> 
> Type 003 will be nuclear powered with 110,000 tons with 4 EMALS. Type 003 hasn't started construction yet.



I believe China will skip the steam catapult system altogether and jump straight into EMAL catapult system.

I have yet to see a version of steam catapult system by the Chinese in the net. 

As for the powerplant for type 001 I read somewhere that they will be using the indigenous R0110 gas turbines.





The R0110 gas turbine

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## tranquilium

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> I believe China will skip the steam catapult system altogether and jump straight into EMAL catapult system.
> 
> I have yet to see a version of steam catapult system by the Chinese in the net.
> 
> As for the powerplant for type 001 I read somewhere that they will be using the indigenous R0110 gas turbines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The R0110 gas turbine



CCTV-4 new did report that Chinese military spokes person mentioned that "the technological preparation for catapult system is already done." The new did not mention the specific type of the catapult system, though it is implied it will deployed for the third carrier.

I am not surprised the second carrier is significantly different from Liaoning. When Liaoning is initially purchased, it is a simply the stripped bottom hull of an USSR Kuznetsov-class aircraft carrier. It is specifically for the purpose of experimenting with carrier construction techniques and designs. Now the Chinese navy have the experience, it is only natural the new carrier is something closer suited to the actual needs of PLAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Sasquatch

Will the Type 001A still put limitations on the J-15 ? PLA should get rid of the conservative mindset into more risk and reward one would be more beneficial having the focus on the Type 002. @ChineseTiger1986 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beidou2020

Hu Songshan said:


> Will the Type 001A still put limitations on the J-15 ? PLA should get rid of the conservative mindset into more risk and reward one would be more beneficial having the focus on the Type 002. @ChineseTiger1986 ?



Exactly.

Wasting all that time building an outdated carrier (type 001A) with severe limitations. China should start with Type 002 which is a flattop conventional carrier with steam catapults.

Until that conservative mindset is changed, I don't foresee China ever surpassing the US technologically.

It basically comes down to country A being risk takers vs country B being risk averse. Country A will always win despite a few hiccups along the way. 

Just look how slow and risk averse China's space program is. How many manned missions have there been altogether?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manidabest

China's second aircraft carrier, which is now under construction, will focus on military operations rather than training and technological experiments, according to a senior military researcher.

"This carrier will have different missions than those for the Liaoning (the country's first aircraft carrier)," Senior Captain Zhang Junshe with the People's Liberation Army Naval Military Studies Research Institute told the official PLA Daily on Friday.

"We use the Liaoning to test the reliability and compatibility of systems on carriers, and to train personnel. The second carrier will mainly do what a genuine aircraft carrier is supposed to do: running combat patrols and delivering humanitarian aid."

Zhang said China urgently needs a second carrier, as the country is seeking to improve its defense systems and better safeguard national interests.

"The PLA needs at least three aircraft carriers. When it does, one can be on duty, one can train personnel, and the third can receive maintenance," he said.

China's second aircraft carrier is under construction in the coastal city of Dalian, Liaoning province, Defense Ministry spokesman Yang Yujun told a news conference in Beijing on Thursday.

The Liaoning was originally a Soviet-era vessel and received an extensive refit at a shipyard in Dalian before going into service in September 2012.
*
New technology*

The new carrier has been designed in China and will have a displacement of 50,000 metric tons, a conventional power system, and will carry domestically developed J-15 fighter jets and other ship-borne aircraft, Yang said.

The ship will use a ski jump mode for launching fixed-wing aircraft, the same as the Liaoning, he added.

Zhang said the new carrier's three major systems－power and propulsion, electronic systems and weapons－will all be developed by China and will have better capabilities than those on the Liaoning.

He said China will consider developing a nuclear-powered aircraft carrier after it gains enough experience in operating such large vessels.

Chen Xuesong, a fellow researcher at the PLA Naval Military Studies Research Institute,said he believes the new carrier, which is being constructed in sections to be assembled later, will be a tough challenge for Chinese engineers.

*Quality guarantee*

"Although we have gained expertise and know-how from the Liaoning refit project, the new vessel will truly be the first time for us to design and build an aircraft carrier," he told China Daily. "Our engineers must make sure their structural design is good and guarantee the quality of the steel parts."

Beyond the second carrier, China is looking into a host of cutting-edge technologies that can be used on future vessels.

China Shipbuilding Industry Corp, which refitted the Liaoning and is building the second carrier, has been researching nuclear-powered ships since 2013.

Du Wenlong, a senior researcher at the PLA Academy of Military Science, previously has said that it is highly possible that the navy's next-generation aircraft carrier will be equipped with nuclear propulsion.

China already has nuclear submarines that require highly sophisticated technologies and manufacturing capabilities, so developing a nuclear carrier will not be difficult, he said.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

China should make 5 , as it needs 3 for training and 1 for local shores and 1 for global peace missions


----------



## Kyle Sun

Beidou2020 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Wasting all that time building an outdated carrier (type 001A) with severe limitations. China should start with Type 002 which is a flattop conventional carrier with steam catapults.
> 
> Until that conservative mindset is changed, I don't foresee China ever surpassing the US technologically.
> 
> It basically comes down to country A being risk takers vs country B being risk averse. Country A will always win despite a few hiccups along the way.
> 
> Just look how slow and risk averse China's space program is. How many manned missions have there been altogether?


That take our time. is the best way to get this done. We dont need to rush to the goal which is much more risky when we already reach 90%.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nang2

Beidou2020 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Wasting all that time building an outdated carrier (type 001A) with severe limitations. China should start with Type 002 which is a flattop conventional carrier with steam catapults.
> 
> Until that conservative mindset is changed, I don't foresee China ever surpassing the US technologically.
> 
> It basically comes down to country A being risk takers vs country B being risk averse. Country A will always win despite a few hiccups along the way.
> 
> Just look how slow and risk averse China's space program is. How many manned missions have there been altogether?


There is always a trade off between cost and benefit. I think it makes sense to have some cheap platforms to facilitate training. Hardware isn't the only consideration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xunzi

Beidou2020 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Wasting all that time building an outdated carrier (type 001A) with severe limitations. China should start with Type 002 which is a flattop conventional carrier with steam catapults.
> 
> Until that conservative mindset is changed, I don't foresee China ever surpassing the US technologically.
> 
> It basically comes down to country A being risk takers vs country B being risk averse. Country A will always win despite a few hiccups along the way.
> 
> Just look how slow and risk averse China's space program is. How many manned missions have there been altogether?


It is not about risk averse, it is about taking steps and learning from the experience. If you skip a conventional carrier, you would not understand the pro & cons of operating such ship. There is always option to build nuclear carrier later on and make comparison with conventional carrier battle formation and doing such simulation is appropriate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

A new image ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

the possible arrange of hangar of 001a

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusheng

possible outline of CV17





the bridge:






compared with the experimental imitation:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yusheng

2016.1.14

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusheng

2015.1.16

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

They said god must be crazy but Dalian shipyard's speed is even more crazy. Today another block was added to the bow section. 3 blocks were added from January 14th, 16th to 18th.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

lcloo said:


> They said god must be crazy but Dalian shipyard's speed is even more crazy. Today another block was added to the bow section. 3 blocks were added from January 14th, 16th to 18th.
> 
> View attachment 288053
> View attachment 288054



They are racing with IN carrier program.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kungfugymnast

yusheng said:


> possible outline of CV17
> View attachment 286411
> 
> 
> the bridge:
> 
> View attachment 286413
> 
> 
> compared with the experimental imitation:
> View attachment 286412
> 
> 
> View attachment 286410



PLAN is experimenting with CATOBAR launcher with modified j15 to cater catapult launch. The new carrier will be fitted with CATOBAR which means it'll have flat bow deck instead of ski ramp.



Beast said:


> They are racing with IN carrier program.



PLAN new carrier will be larger and superior than IN carrier. The J15 has better range, radar, maneuverability, armaments for air, asw and cas roles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

More psychedelic colours ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Any news on 001A ??


----------



## lcloo

A small block for the bow, the first after the long Chinese New Year holidays.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

So CV-17 continues to grow in all proportions。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> So CV-17 continues to grow in all proportions。



Any idea when the next iteration of the J-15 (J-15B/BS + AESA) will be ready?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Last block for the stern of the hull. Hopefully, another large block within a week forward of the hangar could be fitted in. By the way, the Big Cat said there will be a delay in launch schedule.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

China’s newest aircraft carrier will be larger than the first aircraft carrier Liaoning but will carry similar aircraft including J-15 fighter jets, according to media reports.

The second aircraft carrier will be larger than Liaoning, though it will still carry the J-15, China's first-generation multipurpose carrier-borne fighter jet, Yin Zhuo - a senior researcher with the People's Liberation Army Navy Equipment Research Center - was quoted by news site cnr.cn as saying Sunday.

Yin said the new aircraft carrier will also feature a new design that will allow the vessel to carry more ammunition, aircraft and fuel, greatly improving its self-sufficiency and combat effectiveness at sea.

Yin also revealed that the aircraft on the new carrier will be similar to the Liaoning that includes early warning aircraft, anti-submarine aircraft and health evacuation helicopters, in addition to the J-15 fighters.

The construction of China's second aircraft carrier, the country's first to be independently designed, was announced by Ministry of Defense spokesperson Yang Yujun on December 31, 2015.





China’s New Aircraft Carrier To Be Equipped With J-15 Jets


----------



## BoQ77

Zarvan said:


> Yin also revealed that the aircraft on the new carrier will be similar to the Liaoning that includes early warning aircraft, anti-submarine aircraft and ...



Great information, but is it true?


----------



## Blue Marlin

*Last But Not Least: China's 2nd Aircraft Carrier Will Be More Sophisticated*

*China is building a second aircraft carrier; its enhanced design will allow the vessel to carry more fighter jets as well as an early warning patrol aircraft, an anti-submarine warplane and several helicopters, according to a spokesman for the Chinese People's Liberation Army's Navy.*





The Chinese Navy currently has one operational aircraft carrier but is building another, which will be larger and equipped with J-15 fighter jets, among other aircraft, Yin Zhuo, chairman of the consulting committee of the People's Liberation Army's Navy, was quoted by RIA Novosti as saying.

His statement came a few months after the Chinese Defense Ministry officially announced that work on the construction of a second aircraft carrier had begun in the port of Dalian.







© AP PHOTO/ XINHUA, ZHA CHUNMING
In this undated photo released by China's Xinhua News Agency, a carrier-borne J-15 fighter jet lands on China's first aircraft carrier, the Liaoning
Earlier, there had been reports in the media that China was building a second aircraft carrier, but these weren't officially confirmed by the authorities.

According to Yin Zhuo, the new carrier will have a more sophisticated design that will enable it to carry more weapons, fighters and fuel, thereby enhancing its sea endurance and ability to conduct combat operations.

In addition, the carrier will be equipped with an early warning patrol plane, an anti-submarine aircraft and helicopters designed for evacuation-related purposes.







China's sole aircraft carrier is the Liaoning, a 55,000-ton vessel which was launched in Soviet Ukraine in 1988. First known as the Riga and later the Varyag, the unfinished cruiser was refitted in China before entering service in September 2012.


The ship was renamed after the Chinese province of Liaoning, where the docks of the port city of Dalian are located.

The first sea trials of the Liaoning took place in August 2011, and in November 2012 it was announced that a J-15 fighter jet had successfully landed on the deck of the ship.


Last But Not Least: China's 2nd Aircraft Carrier Will Be More Sophisticated


----------



## Akasa

Oh, really? Because, for a second there, I was convinced that they were going to be equipped with F-22s and Imperial Star Destroyers.

On a serious note, does anybody know what is going on with the *J-15S* test program? It is taking disproportionately long, for a typical twin-seater variant, to enter service.


----------



## jaiind

j15 looks alike su 33


----------



## Akasa

jaiind said:


> j15 looks alike su 33



They both adopt the same airframe design (although the J-15 fuselage was actually based off a T-10K-3 prototype, which was in turn a variant of the Su-27), but the subsystems and components that ultimately govern the respective performance of the two jets are wholly different.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desertfalcon

That is one huge, behemoth of an aircraft, to be operating off a mid-sized aircraft carrier.


----------



## Akasa

Desertfalcon said:


> That is one huge, behemoth of an aircraft, to be operating off a mid-sized aircraft carrier.



It's very likely that the PLAN brass selected the Flanker fuselage with the (perhaps far-off) prospect of larger vessels in mind. In all fairness, the Flanker's large fuel load provides the PLAN with considerable tactical flexibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoQ77

SinoSoldier said:


> It's very likely that the PLAN brass selected the Flanker fuselage with the (perhaps far-off) prospect of larger vessels in mind. In all fairness, the Flanker's large fuel load provides the PLAN with considerable tactical flexibility.



Russian also changed carrier-based fighters to Mig-29K


----------



## Daniel808

*Nice Comparison for China's Shenyang J-15 vs Russia's Sukhoi 33*









> According to Yin Zhuo, the new carrier will have a more sophisticated design *that will enable it to carry more weapons, fighters *and fuel, thereby enhancing its sea endurance and ability to conduct combat operations.
> 
> *In addition, the carrier will be equipped with an early warning patrol plane*, an anti-submarine aircraft and helicopters designed for evacuation-related purposes.



Interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Daniel808 said:


> *Nice Comparison for China's Shenyang J-15 vs Russia's Sukhoi 33*
> 
> View attachment 297081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting



@Deino said "no WS-10A found on J-15 at this moment"
btw, Su-33 is out of production, Mig-29K which is much lighter replaced it.

At this moment, J-15 has no way to take off with full load and reach maximum range


----------



## nang2

First AC is a training platform. Second is a prototype. Still a learning process.


----------



## Deino

BoQ77 said:


> At this moment, J-15 has no way to take off with full load and reach maximum range




To admit I don't think this is a problem right now !

First of all it most likely refers to that very stupid report posted here:

The Aviationist » No match for a U.S. Hornet: “China’s Navy J-15 more a flopping fish than a flying shark” Chinese media say


However IMO even if not fully fuelled and armed, a J-15 is more than a decent adversary to any USN Hornet. Just look at the standard load today: 4x PL-8 and maybe 4x PL-12 ... that is simply NOTHING in terms of weight but surely an adequate AAMs-load for CAP-missions.

In 2013 I did a report for the CA ... sadly I cannot find it anymore, but here as a Quote and I hope You like it:



> *China’s J-15 – a ‘Flying Shark’ with sharp teeth or nothing more than a “flopping fish” ?*
> 
> Following several astonishing news about China’s carrier ambitions and progress in recent times, on 23 September an surprisingly critical report was published by the Beijing-based ‘Sina Military Network’ (SMN) calling the capabilities of the carrier-borne J-15 ‘Flying Shark’ as nothing more than a “flopping fish”. What at first sight was an unusual departure from the often too enthusiastic reports from the mainland media about China’s growing military developments, is at a second sight a good opportunity to indeed critically analyse the J-15. However even if the story was soon picked up by several agencies abroad, a closer look onto the arguments reveals a different story.
> 
> The story was preceded by a news report from the official ‘China Daily Times’ about the Liaoning’s latest three-week voyage in September and the associated flight tests, which included J-15 take-offs and landings on the carrier with maximum load and various weapons. Tested were both different air-superiority load-outs of PL-8 and PL-12 AAMs as well as different striker-configurations comprising four 500 kg ‘dumb’ bombs but also the heavy YJ-83K ASM, a weapon so far never seen on any Chinese Flanker.
> 
> So what’s true? Is the J-15 ‘Flying Shark’ a true modern fourth-generation multirole fighter as the official media wants to assume or is it indeed only a ‘flopping Fish’ as posted by SMN? To answer the question, one has to take a closer look onto these complaints: The report mentions that _“the fighter can take off and land on the carrier with two YJ-83K anti-ship missiles, two PL-8 air-to-air missiles, and four 500-kilogram bombs. But a weapons load exceeding 12 tons will not get it off the carrier’s ski jump ramp”, _what_ “might prohibit it from carrying heavier munitions such as PL-12 medium-range air-to-air missiles.” _It continues with“… _the range of the YJ-83K prepared for the fighter will be shorter than comparable missiles launched from larger PLAN vessels. The J-15 will be boxed into less than 120 km of attack range.” _and finally “_despite improvements” it wonders why the Chinese bothered with the Su-33 given the fact that Russia gave up on it. Weight problems and other issues forced the Russians to develop the MiG-29K, which has better power-to-weight ratio and can carry more weapons.”_
> 
> These were only the worst points to complain but let’s take a closer look to them. First of all the J-15 operated off the Liaoning will surely be limited in its MTOW in comparison to its land-based capabilities due to the unique ski-jump-ramp or a true carrier equipped with catapults, that’s simply a fact and already the Russians realized this sometimes back in the mid-1990s when testing their Su-33 on the _Admiral Kuznetsov_, but does this instantly makes the J-15 worthless?
> 
> Again in the order mentioned above the J-15 can indeed not carry a weapons load of 12 t but the report fails to consider what fighter has this load capability? Not even the land based Su-34 could do that. Even more considering the given load out of two large ASMs or the equivalent of four 500kg bombs, two short-range PL-8s and probably even two medium-range PL-12s the J-15 would carry quite a significant load of about 4,1– 4,5 t, which would mean only about 70% of J-15's total load capability (reportedly 6,5 t when land based for a combat radius of 1270 km). As an alternative in the CAP- or air superiority role the J-15 even launch off the Liaoning when loaded with four PL-8 and six PL-12. Additionally both these heavyweight load-outs already include a significant amount of fuel and even if not filled up to 100% the J-15 will surely have a much longer range than any other naval fighter today. Probably the report missed to mention that surely a heavy air-to-air- and air-to-ground-load could not be carried at the same time but compared to the current ‘benchmark’ in naval aviation, the F/A-18E/F Super Hornet or even the mentioned MiG-29K the J-15 will offer more than acceptable performances and all this without external fuel tanks. Why this should result in a range for the used YJ-83K (of at least 180-220 km) in a shorter range than fired from naval vessels is well beyond any imagination and as such might give a hint of the reliability of that report.
> 
> Finally regarding the ‘new’ MiG-29K; it is indeed a more modern type in comparison to the original Su-33, but not to the J-15, which has borrowed a lot from the redesigned airframe and more modern avionics of the J-11B and even more it has to be considered that the Mig-29K is a smaller aircraft – especially chosen by India to be operated off the even smaller _Vikramaditya_. As such this type is even more limited in its absolute load of weapons, fuel and therefore operational range and even if the MiG-29K can carry “more” – in the sense different – weapons this was simply due to the fact that the Russians never integrated as many different weapons into the Su-33; the YJ-83K noted on the J-15 proofs already other way. Even further the Russian Navy gave up – or will soon give up – their Su-33 and eventually replace them by new Mig-29K because the Indians more or less funded the modernized Mig-29K development and ordered a larger quantity, which lowered production costs. If – as originally planned – the PLAN had decided to buy modernized Su-33 then the Russians would have surely followed this path since the very reason China went for the larger and heavier J-15 rather than a smaller design since the same reason why the PLAAF choose once Su-27 over the Mig-29 back at the end of the cold war, is the great range and payload of the Flanker airframe, which provides the PLA with the desired power-projection capability.
> 
> As such following the latest reports and images from the SAC facility during President Xi Jinping's visit the J-15 is already in Batch 01 production. Shown to the President of the PRC was one factory fresh aircraft wearing full PLANAF-colours. Besides that Xi Jinping, who is also Chairman of the powerfull Central Military Commission (CMC) visited not only the aircraft factory at Shenyang but also both the training facility at Huangdicun (also known as Xingcheng-2), where he attended a flight display by the J-15s based there and the CV-16 'Liaoning' carrier itself, giving with his personal endorsement another political statement for China's ambitious carrier program.
> 
> In conclusion it cannot be solved why this report complains so much about the J-15 and what's the entire issue about it but even if the J-15 will operationally be powered ‘only’ by Russian AL-31F engines it seems as if the ‘Sea Flanker’ can finally show its full potential now in Chinese service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Deino said:


> To admit I don't think this is a problem right now !
> 
> First of all it most likely refers to that very stupid report posted here:
> 
> The Aviationist » No match for a U.S. Hornet: “China’s Navy J-15 more a flopping fish than a flying shark” Chinese media say
> 
> 
> However IMO even if not fully fuelled and armed, a J-15 is more than a decent adversary to any USN Hornet. Just look at the standard load today: 4x PL-8 and maybe 4x PL-12 ... that is simply NOTHING in terms of weight but surely an adequate AAMs-load for CAP-missions.
> 
> In 2013 I did a report for the CA ... sadly I cannot find it anymore, but here as a Quote and I hope You like it:



Maybe you were too sensitive to that report but
until China could solve the CATOBAR and/or aerial refueling issues, J-15 with light weapon load and fuel load still can't reach the expect level.
Appreciate if you could provide the max take off weight of J-15 at this moment, not in paper
to be frank, I can't make sure J-15 could meet the 60,000 lbs or not ( 72,700 impossible )
while we know American F18E has to meet 66,000lbs standard, F-35C 70,000 lbs of MTOW with lighter empty weight

Carrier based aircrafts could always change the role: bomber, fighter ... mix ... the MTOW is practical usage.
With big fleet of air refuel, the range of US aircrafts are still good even MTOW applied.


----------



## Deino

Two new images ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Are we getting there yet??? how about 30% achievement celebration as our Indian friends did with their Vikrant carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Are we getting there yet??? how about 30% achievement celebration as our Indian friends did with their Vikrant carrier




Sorry ... for what ?? Only to tell the world "hey, we have an empty hull floating that once will become an aircraft carrier" ?? 

By the way, here's the latest image of 001A ... and even if some already claim this to be the flight deck, I'm still sceptical. Remember the images with similar brown flat areas, which were later identified as psed areas to hide something.

I wont deny that it is time to see this next step, but IMO this area looks too clean and colour-wise too even !

Deino

via: 魔牛小队：终于看见斜角甲板了-海军版-超级大本营军事论坛-最具影响力军事论坛 -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

Deino said:


> Sorry ... for what ?? Only to tell the world "hey, we have an empty hull floating that once will become an aircraft carrier" ??
> 
> By the way, here's the latest image of 001A ... and even if some already claim this to be the flight deck, I'm still sceptical. Remember the images with similar brown flat areas, which were later identified as psed areas to hide something.
> 
> I wont deny that it is time to see this next step, but IMO this area looks too clean and colour-wise too even !
> 
> Deino
> 
> via: 魔牛小队：终于看见斜角甲板了-海军版-超级大本营军事论坛-最具影响力军事论坛 -
> View attachment 298779



It's the oblique track after the LSO position.

Henri K.


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

more from yesterday ...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

New images ..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 果壳军事

Deino said:


> New images ..
> 
> View attachment 302519
> View attachment 302520
> View attachment 302521



We are now working on another more precise model of the carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

more ....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 果壳军事



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## volatile

Wow no bod can beat China in manufacturing things too good and timely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

果壳军事 said:


> View attachment 303579


Please do not stop postings. Keep up the good works.

To other members, these graphics are the original creations from the poster 果壳军事。 He has the same great respect as the Big Cat who used to post timely but blur picturs of 001A.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

.... 5.5.16 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pepsi Cola

so.... I got this from blog called Tiananmen's Tremendous Achievement

There have been quite a lot of photos of a large warship being built in Dalian. Based on those photos there is the speculation that China has been building a homegrown aircraft carrier there. When China has confirmed that it is building such an aircraft carrier, media identify the one being built in Dalian as the aircraft carrier China is building. However, recent photos of the stern of the warship prove that warship will be a large landing helicopter dock (LHD) instead of an aircraft carrier.

Analysts believe that China urgently needs such an LHD for defense in the South China Sea while the location of the aircraft carrier China has been building is China’s top secret so that no information has been available yet.

Source: ifeng “Huge warship being built in Dalian is not an aircraft carrier but a 50,000-ton LHD for defense in the South China Sea” (summary by Chan Kai Yee based on the report in Chinese)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

Okarus said:


> so.... I got this from blog called Tiananmen's Tremendous Achievement
> 
> There have been quite a lot of photos of a large warship being built in Dalian. Based on those photos there is the speculation that China has been building a homegrown aircraft carrier there. When China has confirmed that it is building such an aircraft carrier, media identify the one being built in Dalian as the aircraft carrier China is building. However, recent photos of the stern of the warship prove that warship will be a large landing helicopter dock (LHD) instead of an aircraft carrier.
> 
> Analysts believe that China urgently needs such an LHD for defense in the South China Sea while the location of the aircraft carrier China has been building is China’s top secret so that no information has been available yet.
> 
> Source: ifeng “Huge warship being built in Dalian is not an aircraft carrier but a 50,000-ton LHD for defense in the South China Sea” (summary by Chan Kai Yee based on the report in Chinese)


Old news. Refuted already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Okarus said:


> ...However, recent photos of the stern of the warship prove that warship will be a large landing helicopter dock (LHD) instead of an aircraft carrier.
> ...




Sorry, but since when has it been confirmed that this ship at Dalian will become an LHD ???

IMO this is plain wrong. It will be a carrier ... 100% for sure.

Deino


----------



## lcloo

That Ifeng analyst ought to be given a re-education on military ships hull form recognition!!!


----------



## lcloo

Left and right at the same time. Credit to the Old Bear, the photo owner.




[/ATTACH]

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

Breaking, latest pic from old bear.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

From cjdby forum,

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> From cjdby forum,



Type001A supposed to be bigger than CV-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> Type001A supposed to be bigger than CV-16.




I don't think so ... from the external dimensions we see so far it is an exact Liaoning-equivalent.


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> I don't think so ... from the external dimensions we see so far it is an exact Liaoning-equivalent.



http://www.china.org.cn/china/NPC_CPPCC_2016/2016-03/07/content_37958802.htm

It maybe longer by few metres but with brand new internal design w/o the missile canister, it shall have a far more roomy hangar and space.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S10

Deino said:


> I don't think so ... from the external dimensions we see so far it is an exact Liaoning-equivalent.


According to insiders, its displacement is a few thousand tons bigger with better optimized hanger bay and flight deck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Can we put a catapult on the ski jump section of the carrier?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Can we put a catapult on the ski jump section of the carrier?


No, but maybe in angle deck. For launching AWACS or max loaded J-15.


----------



## 星海军事

Still working on the new model...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Just noticed, they did not only add another segment on the front but also simultaneously another one on the flight deck.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Beast said:


> No, but maybe in angle deck. For launching AWACS or max loaded J-15.



I don't now if catapult on the ski jump will severe Human body or aircraft structure but the advantage to combine both catapult and ski jump together is undeniable, I believe that is the most effective way to propulse aircraft our of the deck., in case of catapult failure, the aircraft can still use it own engine for normal take off.


----------



## lcloo

The clearest photo todate. The cables are gone, meaning the module blocks are firmly in place. Next will be more blocks to be hoisted to their respected places??? Credit to the Big Cat fzgfzy of CJDBY.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

6 large fabricated module blocks has been spotted laying in the yard, as in this color photo. And a large block for bow setion in the B/W photo. 









And in this night scene photo, can you spot something related to 001A?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 星海军事

lcloo said:


> 6 large fabricated module blocks has been spotted laying in the yard, as in this color photo. And a large block for bow setion in the B/W photo.
> 
> View attachment 305867
> View attachment 305868
> 
> 
> And in this night scene photo, can you spot something related to 001A?
> 
> View attachment 305872



The last photo is taken outside the old factory of Dalian Shipbuilding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 星海军事



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## lcloo

The last photo shows the bow section not yet join with the main hull. First photo block was joined to the hull on 24th May, 2nd and 3rd photo block was joined on 26th May.

Positions of new blocks pls refer to illustratio from xinghai junshi on post #167 above.

Photo credit of Old Bear CJDBY.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 星海军事



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

Here is photo for above illustration, a new block on 28th May 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tiqiu



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## lcloo



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## sheik

It is said the last big hole on the flight deck is already filled up


----------



## Emperor_of_Mankind

What is the expected completion date?


----------



## nang2

Emperor_of_Mankind said:


> What is the expected completion date?


That is classified.


----------



## Tiqiu



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

from weibo of 星海军事

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## lcloo

10 to 12 large modules left ? How many modules for the island and the ski ramp?

If in one month 3 modules are added, will the hull be 99.99% completed in 4 months time?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tiqiu

JSCh said:


> from weibo of 星海军事


On June 22, the Chairman of China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation said at the Dalian Shipyard that it is half-completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

still long way to go


----------



## Beast

Imran Khan said:


> still long way to go


China is not India. We do things fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## nomi007

GOOD speed 
any news about type-075b(type-081 lhd)


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> China is not India. We do things fast.




That might be indeed true but also China needs time especially to make things right. As such IMO we have a good chance to see this beast in the water by year end, but especially outfitting will take even longer.

Following this report :



Tiqiu said:


> On June 22, the Chairman of China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation said at the Dalian Shipyard that it is half-completed.



https://defence.pk/threads/type-001a-aircraft-carrier-news-discussion.416441/page-12#post-8408040

IMO that sounds reasonable.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tiqiu

If the big boss of CSIC said " all type of work (meaning fitting-out included) has been half-completed in half time of the project construction", then we can expect to see its completion date before 1 July 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nika



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## JSCh

*Military expert: China's second aircraft carrier not far from entering the water*
(People's Daily Online) 15:03, June 29, 2016






Construction photo of the Chinese made aircraft carrier. (Photo from internet)​
When receiving an interview at a program of China's CCTV, military expert Cao Weidong said that based on the construction progress reported by the media, China's second aircraft carrier may enter the water at the end of this year or early next year.

According to a report made by CCTV, recently, many construction photos of China's second aircraft carrier were disclosed on the internet. The photos show that the hoisting of a section of the bow was finished recently. And based on the photos disclosed previously, the flight deck of the aircraft carrier has completed installation, and the construction of the ship has entered the final stage. 

Based on the published construction photos and satellite photos, this aircraft carrier under construction is almost the same size as the other aircraft carrier, the Liaoning. 

Speaking of when this aircraft carrier will enter the water and be deployed to the troops, Cao Weidong said that the construction of a ship usually has three stages: construction, entering the water and being in service.

Construction means the building-up of the ship body. Entering the water means the ship floats on the sea but cannot leave its pier, during which stage relevant equipment will be installed in the ship; this stage is also called the fitting-out. After this stage, the ship will go through sea trails to examine its speed and the precision of the weapons. If the ship passes the sea trails with all the indicators reaching the standard, then the ship will be deployed, namely, being in service. 

According to Cao Weidong, after the flight deck is completed, it takes about a half year or nine months for the ship to enter the water for the fitting-out. So, based on the media reports on the construction progress, the second aircraft carrier will enter the water at the end of this year or early next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tiqiu



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Tiqiu

This new released photo shows a J-15 with the towbar on the plane's front wheels nose gear. Perhaps this new type001A has catapults system working in conjunction with the Ski-jump ramp_.




_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Tiqiu



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## lcloo

New addition on Juy 2nd, angle deck. The area marked by red square. No actual photo but using CV16 for illustration.

KIV - waiting for graphic illustration from 星海军事

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> New addition on Juy 2nd, angle deck. The area marked by red square. No actual photo but using CV16 for illustration.
> 
> KIV - waiting for graphic illustration from 星海军事
> 
> View attachment 315474




... and reportedly these were added on 29. June already ....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lcloo

2016 July 6th, another piece of ski ramp.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## 星海军事

lcloo said:


> 2016 July 6th, another piece of ski ramp.
> View attachment 316056


This photo was taken at least a week ago.


----------



## lcloo

星海军事 said:


> This photo was taken at least a week ago.


Has the last big hole at the centre of flight deck been covered? fzgfzy pointed out 5 areas to be constructed but he did not include the large deck opening in that 5 area.

Many people are waiting for your graphics.


----------



## 星海军事

lcloo said:


> Has the last big hole at the centre of flight deck been covered? fzgfzy pointed out 5 areas to be constructed but he did not include the large deck opening in that 5 area.
> 
> Many people are waiting for your graphics.


We will update tonight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

From our member 星海军事。

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

Two new images ...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

New images: 001A upper structure compared to 001

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tiqiu

grey boy 2 said:


> New images: 001A upper structure compared to 001


This is the comparison between Liaoning and 001A

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Tiqiu said:


> This is the comparison between Liaoning and 001A
> 
> View attachment 318717



So, island is ready to go?


----------



## Tiqiu

Sinopakfriend said:


> So, island is ready to go?


Some said 001A will be launched by August to start the fill-out. The island is smaller so more space for jets.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Tiqiu said:


> Some said 001A will be launched by August to start the fill-out. The island is smaller so more space for jets.
> 
> View attachment 319457


Thanks! Yes, we need her in the water sooner than later really. PLANAF pilots have been training for a long time.. jets are no problem.. the integration and operationaliationg should take less time now. They have been training for a long time now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiqiu

Sinopakfriend said:


> Thanks! Yes, we need her in the water sooner than later really. PLANAF pilots have been training for a long time.. jets are no problem.. the integration and operationaliationg should take less time now. They have been training for a long time now.



Very soon, or maybe already, the pilots are going to play these new toys.

One Electromagnetic and one steam catapult were shown as at 2106/6/20 at some place in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Tiqiu said:


> Very soon, or maybe already, the pilots are going to play these new toys.
> 
> One Electromagnetic and one steam catapult were shown as at 2106/6/20 at some place in China.
> 
> View attachment 319462



Brilliant. The first couple of ACs are for near shore operations. As China moves to flattop AC we will see sonner than later electromagnetic captults as well. 

People get amazed with Chinese speed of doing things..but they do not see is that years of analysis, R&D and preparations that China puts in all major projects...civilians and military alike. It is the Chinese Way.

Personally, I would rather that China starts with flattops after this current AC. One for ECS and one for SCS.

DGG055 and flattops are the correct way to go.

Anyhow, delighted with the current rate of production.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tiqiu

Sinopakfriend said:


> Brilliant. The first couple of ACs are for near shore operations. As China moves to flattop AC we will see sonner than later electromagnetic captults as well.
> 
> People get amazed with Chinese speed of doing things..but they do not see is that years of analysis, R&D and preparations that China puts in all major projects...civilians and military alike. It is the Chinese Way.
> 
> Personally, I would rather that China starts with flattops after this current AC. One for ECS and one for SCS.
> 
> DGG055 and flattops are the correct way to go.
> 
> Anyhow, delighted with the current rate of production.


People were openly talking on the State TV that China needs 6 carriers. 

Most people think the second one will be the fat top, none-nuclear powered, than followed by the nuclear ones.

The Chinese way is pragmatic, not driven by emotion but by economics. The Chinese tend to focus more on long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Tiqiu said:


> People were openly talking on the State TV that China needs 6 carriers.
> 
> Most people think the second one will be the fat top, none-nuclear powered, than followed by the nuclear ones.
> 
> The Chinese way is pragmatic, not driven by emotion but by economics. The Chinese tend to focus more on long run.



6 is about the right number. 

We need to protect our supply routes from Arabian sea as well. Plus to ensure the security of our Iron brother until they have sufficient strength to gauarantee peace and stability in that region.

Also the investment in Africa needs protection. What happend to Chinese investment in Lybia can not be accepted in the future.

Great going. One step at time, the Chinese way!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tiqiu

Sinopakfriend said:


> 6 is about the right number.
> 
> We need to protect our supply routes from Arabian sea as well. Plus to ensure the security of our Iron brother until they have sufficient strength to gauarantee peace and stability in that region.
> 
> Also the investment in Africa needs protection. What happend to Chinese investment in Lybia can not be accepted in the future.
> 
> Great going. One step at time, the Chinese way!


Well said. They even said China does not need 10 carries as China's goal is very different. Like you said before, China only needs to protect this one road and two belts. Going south is China's priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Tiqiu said:


> Well said. They even said China does not need 10 carries as China's goal is very different. Like you said before, China only needs to protect this one road and two belts. Going south is China's priority.



And so it shall be. 

When South is secured, North can be integrated properlly. 

The Momentum of Life(Tao) is once again with the Dragon!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tiqiu

You truly understand the meaning of the Chinese circle. Cheers bro

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

can we put catapult on the ski jump ramp?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> can we put catapult on the ski jump ramp?


No, it will located at the flat angle deck.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Tiqiu said:


> You truly understand the meaning of the Chinese circle. Cheers bro



When the centre is strong, strong circle can be drawn, the compass always depends on its sharpest edge!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

No, you cannot!


Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> can we put catapult on the ski jump ramp?


No, it cannot be done. A catapult will required a flat surface.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eldamar

Tiqiu said:


> Well said. They even said China does not need 10 carries as China's goal is very different. Like you said before, China only needs to protect this one road and two belts. Going south is China's priority.



Atually, in order to fully cover and protect all significant economic interests of China around the globe- 9 carriers would be the ideal number:

*3 in the entire Indian Ocean region(West, Central, East)*- stationed at 3 of the many pearls in the String(Thailand, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Maldives, Pakistan, Iran, Oman, Yemen, Seychelles, Kenya, Tanzania, Mozambique, etc). This is to protect the Maritime Silk road that leads to the oil-rich Persian Gulf region and is likely to get disrupted in times of war

*1 in the Southern Atlantic ocean region-* either at Namibia or Nigeria, African countries with an Atlantic coastline that have extremely friendly relations with China. This is to protect the trade routes(and exert influence) between the East coast of Latin America(Brazil, Argentina, etc) and the West coast of the African Continent, as well as to provide protection for an 'extended' variant of the Maritime Silk Road from the Indian Ocean to its east

*1 in the Northern Atlantic ocean region east of the Panama Canal*- either at 1 of the many tiny Carribean countries that have cordial relations with China or Cuba/Venezuela(Countries that are hostile to the US). Mexico would not be a likely candidate because the US will 'veto' it by using pressure. This will bring Chinese economic influence that comes with military influence right to the East of the Panama Canal and South of the East Coast of the US.

*1 in the Mediterranean sea basin-* to protect its interests between Europe and oil-rich North Africa and the 'extended' Maritime Silk Road past the Suez Canal from the Red Sea. A North African Country like Egypt, Libya, Tunisia or Algeria or even European countries like Greece or Slovenia- is a possibility

*1 in the Eastern Pacific ocean region west of the Panama Canal*- stationed at a future naval base in 1 of the many small central American countries that could be courted by China via economic investments(especially those that still recognises Taiwan). This CG would be able to protect trade routes closest to the West coast of the US.

*1 in the Southern Pacific ocean region*- either in Papua new guinea or a Pacific island nation. This CG would be able connect the* circumvention* link back to China from the Panama Canal and to exert economic/military influence in the Southern Pacific Rim region.

*Lastly, 1 for rotational-maintence schedule considerations at all times

Example:
*
Zhanjiang(South Sea Fleet HQ) => Ranong(Thailand) => Colombo(Sri Lanka) => Gwadar(Pakistan) =>* (A)*Lagos(Nigeria) / *(B)*Piraeus(Greece) => Santiago de Cuba(Cuba) => Brito(Nicaragua) => Port Moresby(Papua New Guinea) => Zhanjiang


----------



## kshaib

*Cong. Very good news.*


----------



## lcloo



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

How far are we? Is the island already installed? 
This ship needs to be in the waters sooner than later.
Any update is welcome. Jane is always behind the fact and not always reliable.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> View attachment 319750


The ratio looks wrong. CV-16 photo is much bigger than 001A.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Yes, what is wrong with proportions? 
But more important is the island installed yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Sinopakfriend said:


> Yes, what is wrong with proportions?
> But more important is the island installed yet?



The fabrication of the island superstructure is still on going. It will not be installed so soon. Could be in middle of next month or September.

Right now the module expected to be installed is the final parts of ski ramp, the angle deck and the pontoon next to the angle deck.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

lcloo said:


> The fabrication of the island superstructure is still on going. It will not be installed so soon. Could be in middle of next month or September.
> 
> Right now the module expected to be installed is the final parts of ski ramp, the angle deck and the pontoon next to the angle deck.



Dear Icloo, many thanks for your kind update. Yes, it is quite high speed of construction...yet patience is a virtue.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 星海军事



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Beast

星海军事 said:


>



Will a single catapult be installed on flat angle flight deck? I hope so. PLA must be more willing to take risk and new concept doctrine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

Yes, agree ~ if PLAN is NOT willing to install EMAL CAT on the flat angle flight deck, then PLAN Admirals in Power need to be reeducated again in front of Chm XIJP.














Does anyone know what device is being pointed by Superstar Scientist MA in front of Adm. WU ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Beast said:


> Will a single catapult be installed on flat angle flight deck? I hope so. PLA must be more willing to take risk and new concept doctrine.



No, too late.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

hk299792458 said:


> No, too late.
> 
> Henri K.



maybe China should consider sling shot design to replace catapult ,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

hk299792458 said:


> No, too late....
> Henri K.



1) *Thousand Thanks* to you Mr. Henri K so *your countless and immense Great Contributions to PLA watching* from YouTube videos all the way to advance Great posting here in PDF.

_bow: bow: bow:_

My question to you ... ...

2) Most sections on CV-17 are modular ( block by block ), ... ...
Why it is too late to install EMAL CAT on the flat angle flight deck now ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> 1) *Thousand Thanks* to you Mr. Henri K so *your countless and immense Great Contributions to PLA watching* from YouTube videos all the way to advance Great posting here in PDF.
> 
> _bow: bow: bow:_
> 
> My question to you ... ...
> 
> 2) Most sections on CV-17 are modular ( block by block ), ... ...
> Why it is too late to install EMAL CAT on the flat angle flight deck now ??



I think we don't have enough of power for EMAL, it requires nuclear power for that...I could be wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> maybe China should consider sling shot design to replace catapult ,




Brother, You are producing so many Great jokes ... ... keep doing it

    

For example: ... ...
1) ( Mosquito threat in Lhasa ) and
( taking back 2 Dash Lines that have been stolen away by ( _you--know--who_ ) ... ...
_
NOTE on ( you--know--who ) :
I am copying the regular ( *Always Timid and So Afraid* ) style of many *PRC Government Spokespersons* and many Pundits -- when they are / were being confronted by issues of americans criminal violations and americans criminal Attacks on China.

  _

2) Brother, I can feel it from many, many of your post ~ you are very *CREATIVE and INNOVATIVE* in your thinking.
We all know ~ Chm XIJP has asked PLA and PRC Civilians Departments to perform permanent *nationwide searching and recruiting in a Huge way* across the board for CREATIVE and INNOVATIVE Talents such as from ( Engineers, Scientists, Chief Designers, Precision Technicians, Project Managers, ... ... even all the way for PLA Kitchen Staffs ) and wisely placing CREATIVE and INNOVATIVE Talents on the right job positions.

I for one feel ... ...if you are not already, then I hope *you are in the Right Job positions and in the Position of Power in PLA and PRC Civilians Departments*. ~ If not, I am strongly encouraging you to *Dig and Find out* which departments and Personnels head that you can approach nationwide. 

Everything grows from Creativity and Innovations
... ...in a near future, I certainly hope -- PRC can control and redirect and deflect Monsoon from PRC enemies, and then channels these Monsoon to many of our True China Friendly nations -- for example: such as to ( PAKISTAN, BANGLADESH, CAMBODIA, LAOS, THAILAND, and MYANMAR )

 


_... back to thread topic 001A -- CV-17 news ... ..._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> 1) *Thousand Thanks* to you Mr. Henri K so *your countless and immense Great Contributions to PLA watching* from YouTube videos all the way to advance Great posting here in PDF.
> 
> _bow: bow: bow:_
> 
> My question to you ... ...
> 
> 2) Most sections on CV-17 are modular ( block by block ), ... ...
> Why it is too late to install EMAL CAT on the flat angle flight deck now ??



CATOBAR and STOBAR have completly different operating models, and this difference impacts fundamentally the flight deck design as well as the interior one.

It is not "just" a matter of installing "something", it is a matter of the global design of the aircraft carrier.

If since the very beginning an aircraft carrier is not designed for CATOBAR, then it will probably never be...

The fact is, Type 001A is not designed for that. And if I'm not wrong, when the construction started the stream cat was not certified, and the EMAL one was still far away from that. So...

I personnally approve the decision of PLA Navy to get a second STOBAR. This is the most secured, the most "step by step", and the most realistic approach to get ready for combat "soon".

In french we have a sentence saying "la vie est plus longue que large", and I totally agree with it.

Your people has "survived" without any aircraft carrier for the last 100 years, and now the journey just started for you, it is still long live ahead, so don't make any mistake is already the best thing to do.

A second sentence in french says "Le mieux est l'ennemi du bien, mais le pire est l'ami de l'excès." Pierre DAC

I just want to add a last thing : China makes huge progress, we all see it. Some deny it, and I would say it is normal, changes make people frightened. But it is not because you can go fast that you should always run fast.

As what your guys say, keep the 平常心, and you will not be too excited or too disappointed for nothing.

Hope this helps.

Henri

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I think we don't have enough of power for EMAL, it requires nuclear power for that...I could be wrong



If I recall correctly, way back in 2008 ... ...

Our Superstar Scientist & Engineer MA had already invented and finished producing ( Combine AC/DC Simultaneous Power Generator ) *way back in 2008*. ~ Our Superstar Scientist & Engineer MA and his team are the only one in the world so far -- ( No Hype here ) who can produce this Special device. ~ It was explained that this ( *Combine AC/DC Simultaneous Power Generator* ) can dramatically reduce the electrical power consumption by 50%. It is probable the 2nd or 3rd generation of this device can reduce the electrical power consumption by 80% and Space Requirements in CV by 50+ % or more.

Btw, many Scientists around the world are copying Superstar Scientists & Engineer MA idea
and doing RnD on this kind of device to catch up.

What do you think ? ~ Could you please Dig for the latest update on these Unique device ( *Combine AC/DC Simultaneous Power Generator* ) ??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

@hk299792458 you're not only a military expert but a great thinker , I like that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

*@hk299792458 *

Thank you so much for your detail explanation, and the design strategy behind as well.

I hope that CV-17 can launch UUSV ( mini sub drones ) to boost its power. 
My main concerns are CV-17 will not be able to launch Mini AWACS aircraft and Big AESA Drones and Big EA Drones. CV-17 can not significantly outrange the usn carriers.

Mr. Henri K -- in what ways -- do you think CV-17 can launch Mini AWACS aircraft and Big AESA / EA Drones such as Divine Eagle and XiangLong -- Soar Dragon or any other method to boost CV-17 range to 3000 km Attack Radius ??


*XiangLong -- Soar Dragon can it be launched from CV-17 ??*
*






Maybe ... this is the future design of Mini AWACS launched from CV-17 ?
This YueLong design allows very Short Take Off. 
Is that true Mr. Henri K ?*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> If I recall correctly, way back in 2008 ... ...
> 
> Our Superstar Scientist & Engineer MA had already invented and finished producing ( Combine AC/DC Simultaneous Power Generator ) *way back in 2008*. ~ Our Superstar Scientist & Engineer MA and his team are the only one in the world so far -- ( No Hype here ) who can produce this Special device. ~ It was explained that this ( *Combine AC/DC Simultaneous Power Generator* ) can dramatically reduce the electrical power consumption by 50%. It is probable the 2nd or 3rd generation of this device can reduce the electrical power consumption by 80% and Space Requirements in CV by 50+ % or more.
> 
> Btw, many Scientists around the world are copying Superstar Scientists & Engineer MA idea
> and doing RnD on this kind of device to catch up.
> 
> What do you think ? ~ Could you please Dig for the latest update on these Unique device ( *Combine AC/DC Simultaneous Power Generator* ) ??
> 
> 
> View attachment 320665



Honestly I don't know this innovative device but sure if I get something new I will be glad to share it with all

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> If I recall correctly, way back in 2008 ... ...
> 
> Our Superstar Scientist & Engineer MA had already invented and finished producing ( Combine AC/DC Simultaneous Power Generator ) *way back in 2008*. ~ Our Superstar Scientist & Engineer MA and his team are the only one in the world so far -- ( No Hype here ) who can produce this Special device. ~ It was explained that this ( *Combine AC/DC Simultaneous Power Generator* ) can dramatically reduce the electrical power consumption by 50%. It is probable the 2nd or 3rd generation of this device can reduce the electrical power consumption by 80% and Space Requirements in CV by 50+ % or more.
> 
> Btw, many Scientists around the world are copying Superstar Scientists & Engineer MA idea
> and doing RnD on this kind of device to catch up.
> 
> What do you think ? ~ Could you please Dig for the latest update on these Unique device ( *Combine AC/DC Simultaneous Power Generator* ) ??
> 
> 
> View attachment 320665


Can you not act like an Indian? Chinese culture is always about humility with ability. Don't be boastful, we might have developed the key technologies but implementing it in a carrier takes time.

Btw,seems like the ship nuclear propulsion technology had already been developed. I guess, nuclear carrier is not far away.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2016-07/26/content_26219261.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

*@Han Patriot*

Thanks for the feedback.
It is NOT about being boastful.
IMHO, no offense -- you need to wake up and ponder ... ...
Please expand your thinking.

All these True Technical Power displays are to inform many of those ( Can Not do a Simple basic Math ) americans who are *so Eager to NUKE bombing China and Chinese back to oblivion*.
( Can Not do a Simple basic Math ) americans are always blackmailing PRC with Nukes.
All Chinese need to remind americans that they *can NOT get away with NUKING China. *

_PROOF_:
Why do U think americans are so happy and so eager to install THAAD
*with their own money* ( including paying for the daily Maintenance fees ) in South Korea ??

Even with the facts below:
Elites americans are absolutely aware that -- usa is getting POORER by the week, ... ...
Elites americans are supporting their Budget by *printing Toilet Papers USD via voodoo*
Qualitative Easing ( 1, 2, 3, 4, ... ) to fool all those Naive and Gullible Chinese rich families ... ...

The *bad news* is many, many Brainwashed and Naive and Gullible Chinese rich families have been fooled.


.... ... my last reply on this.
... ... getting back to Thread Topic of 001A -- CV-17 news ... ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brainsucker

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> *@Han Patriot*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> It is NOT about being boastful.
> IMHO, no offense -- you need to wake up and ponder ... ...
> Please expand your thinking.
> 
> All these True Technical Power displays are to inform many of those ( Can Not do a Simple basic Math ) americans who are *so Eager to NUKE bombing China and Chinese back to oblivion*.
> ( Can Not do a Simple basic Math ) americans are always blackmailing PRC with Nukes.
> All Chinese need to remind americans that they *can NOT get away with NUKING China. *
> 
> _PROOF_:
> Why do U think americans are so happy and so eager to install THAAD
> *with their own money* ( including paying for the daily Maintenance fees ) in South Korea ??
> 
> Even with the facts below:
> Elites americans are absolutely aware that -- usa is getting POORER by the week, ... ...
> Elites americans are supporting their Budget by *printing Toilet Papers USD via voodoo*
> Qualitative Easing ( 1, 2, 3, 4, ... ) to fool all those Naive and Gullible Chinese rich families ... ...
> 
> The *bad news* is many, many Brainwashed and Naive and Gullible Chinese rich families have been fooled.
> 
> 
> .... ... my last reply on this.
> ... ... getting back to Thread Topic of 001A -- CV-17 news ... ...



To be honest, your posts are always too long for me to read them all. Can you shorten it a bit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Type 001A will be launched by 2017, and commissioned by 2019-2020.

Type 002 will be laid down by 2018, launched by 2020, and commissioned by 2022-2023.

I think the EMALS and naval nuclear reactors are reserved for Type 003 which will likely be available by 2030.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Type 001A will be launched by 2017, and commissioned by 2019-2020.
> 
> Type 002 will be laid down by 2018, launched by 2020, and commissioned by 2022-2023.
> 
> I think the EMALS and naval nuclear reactors are reserved for Type 003 which will likely be available by 2030.



*I tend to think the construction of CV18 will be begin earlier than that says by early 2020.

China may skip the STEAM catapult altogether and jump straight into EMAL technology. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> *I tend to think the construction of CV18 will be begin earlier than that says by early 2020.
> 
> China may skip the STEAM catapult altogether and jump straight into EMAL technology. *



Your intuition is leaning on the right side. What appears speed is the result of careful study and diligent planning. 

China needs 6 ACs much sooner now. For near waters diesels will do fine... for far waters...nuclear are the need.

They have have been studying and analysing for decades now.

Personal EMAL is correct way to go.

But where is DDG055?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> *I tend to think the construction of CV18 will be begin earlier than that says by early 2020.
> 
> China may skip the STEAM catapult altogether and jump straight into EMAL technology. *



China is waiting for the most advanced nuclear reactor and the perfect EMALS, so these gadgets will be reserved for the CVN-20 which its construction will be started after 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> China is waiting for the most advanced nuclear reactor and the perfect EMALS, so these gadgets will be reserved for the CVN-20 which its construction will be started after 2020.


Personally I think those nuclear reactors much like the EMAL are ready. 

Just waiting for the right vessel to fix them on. 

If one truly try to understand the Chinese, they should understand by now how China do thing their way and very systematically. 

One step at a time. 

The Chinese called it "Learning to crawl before one learn to walk".

RO101 heavy Gas Turbine may be used in China conventional powere Aircrafts Carrier.












Since 2002 China has been working on a national research project to independently develop a heavy-duty gas turbine named R0110. The turbine is said to have an output of 110 MW, design speed of 3000r/min, a thermal efficiency of 36% and nitrogen oxide emissions of less than 50 mg / cubic meter.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Han Patriot

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> Personally I think those nuclear reactors much like the EMAL are ready.
> 
> Just waiting for the right vessel to fix them on.
> 
> If one truly try to understand the Chinese, they should understand by now how China do thing their way and very systematically.
> 
> One step at a time.
> 
> The Chinese called it "Learning to crawl before one learn to walk".
> 
> RO101 heavy Gas Turbine may be used in China conventional powere Aircrafts Carrier.
> 
> Since 2002 China has been working on a national research project to independently develop a heavy-duty gas turbine named R0110. The turbine is said to have an output of 110 MW, design speed of 3000r/min, a thermal efficiency of 36% and nitrogen oxide emissions of less than 50 mg / cubic meter.



The technology used for power plant turbines were the same for marine turbines, I saw a documentary on this.There is a reason why China suddenly mass produces destroyers now. We will only do it when we can produce almost the whole ship. The same reason why HSR only took off after we can develop our own trainsets. Mass production always happen when indigenous content is 100%.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 星海军事

Angled deck complete

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## lcloo

Credit of 麦克老熊 the photo owner. (转图不算是盗图吧？图主如有意见，在此先道歉。）

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## nang2

lcloo said:


> Credit of 麦克老熊 the photo owner. (转图不算是盗图吧？图主如有意见，在此先道歉。）
> 
> View attachment 321521


The ski jump bow should be soon. Look at those newly installed supports.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Type001A soon will finish

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

This boat needs to be in the water soon.

Ideally this AC should have been operational by now. Could have served well in SCS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Ans with the bow sponsons added ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

*China new aircraft carrier, at the end of this year or early next year, the water










*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ebrahym

long_ said:


> *China new aircraft carrier, at the end of this year or early next year, the water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when all your frandz are making aircraft carriers and you still trying to figure out how many jets a carrier can take

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Open foot horsepower construction warship (052D)*







a_b said:


> when all your frandz are making aircraft carriers and you still trying to figure out how many jets a carrier can take


*Child is very cute*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The_Sidewinder

This new carrier will help enforce chineese naval power projection throughout the south China sea.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Damn  seriously liked those Type 052 D


----------



## cnleio

China 2nd A.C type001A CGI

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

China 2nd A.C type001A CGI

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Akasa

cnleio said:


> China 2nd A.C type001A CGI
> 
> View attachment 322543
> View attachment 322544
> View attachment 322545
> View attachment 322546
> View attachment 322547



An interesting question would be what kind of makeup its airwing would have. It could potentially use the CATOBAR-capable (and AESA-equipped) J-15A, even though the aircraft is slated for the Type 002.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

The_Sidewinder said:


> This new carrier will help enforce chineese naval power projection throughout the south China sea.


Actually Indian ocean near Andaman .


----------



## 艹艹艹

warrantofficer said:


> Actually Indian ocean near Andaman .


*Do not say that Indians will be nervous, and then will say that China has brought them a security threat*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 星海军事



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## lcloo

Does not matter it is spring or Autumn, as long as it is launched in this year.

Now, will the island be lifted on board in one piece, or in two or three modules?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Although it has been a long wait...but the boat is coming up rather fast. 

Now waiting for island to be installed in place.. should not take long. 

Would have been nice to see a navalised J10s on this AC. But perhaps on later date...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Sinopakfriend said:


> Although it has been a long wait...but the boat is coming up rather fast.
> 
> Now waiting for island to be installed in place.. should not take long.
> 
> Would have been nice to see a navalised J10s on this AC. But perhaps on later date...



I rather want see J-31 than J10 , we need to the best we can produce for our Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I rather want see J-31 than J10 , we need to the best we can produce for our Navy.



Agreed, young dragon! 

However, J31 has become too shy lately...what is SAC upto>

J10C naval version might be up on the deck earlier than J31. 

But for long term naval J20 and J31 combo is the right thing to do.

I am certain PLAN always plans ahead. We might have to wait a decade for that perhaps.

But for now there must be a fully loaded CV in the waters...sooner the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Sinopakfriend said:


> Agreed, young dragon!
> 
> However, J31 has become too shy lately...what is SAC upto>
> 
> J10C naval version might be up on the deck earlier than J31.
> 
> But for long term naval J20 and J31 combo is the right thing to do.
> 
> I am certain PLAN always plans ahead. We might have to wait a decade for that perhaps.
> 
> But for now there must be a fully loaded CV in the waters...sooner the better.



I have impression that J10c is underpowered compare to twin engine J31, personally I put my bet on J31, it's same class at Mig-29k and stealthier...Russia has demonstrated that Mig 29k is suitable for ski jump carrier so I expect J31 to be able to perform similar or better, but I have never seen a single engine fighter on skil jump carrier...I could be wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I have impression that J10c is underpowered compare to twin engine J31, personally I put my bet on J31, it's same class at Mig-29k and stealthier...Russia has demonstrated that Mig 29k is suitable for ski jump carrier so I expect J31 to be able to perform similar or better, but I have never seen a single engine fighter on skil jump carrier...I could be wrong.



The Harrier. And the F-35 will do it.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Oldman1 said:


> The Harrier. And the F-35 will do it.



Those are VTOL not conventional plane

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Those are VTOL not conventional plane


 Its still a single engine plane.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Oldman1 said:


> Its still a single engine plane.



Lol, a vector thrust engine is quite difference that conventional one, unless we have something similar as F-35 but I don't think J-10c is suitable for ski jump carrier especially with full weapon load.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Lol, a vector thrust engine is quite difference that conventional one, unless we have something similar as F-35 but I don't think J-10c is suitable for ski jump carrier especially with full weapon load.



Well we can use the Indian aircraft that was recently tested on sky jump with only one engine. Thrust vector or not, it works with one engine and still able to carry weapons.


----------



## yusheng

2000 of 2016 8 4 night
last one of deck

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## lcloo

Thank you 麦克老熊。The clearest photo of 001A thus far. For the joyous moment, red banner is out on the ski ramp.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Beast

Flight deck completed.

Time for the bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Blue Marlin

@Deino please clean the thread up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Blue Marlin said:


> @Deino please clean the thread up



When i am back from France ... With my Handy only it is a bit difficult.


----------



## Blue Marlin

@waz can you removed these posts
#260
#270
#272
#273
#274
#275
#276
#277
#279
#280
#281
#282
#283
#284


----------



## JSCh

Fire cracker is reported been heard at the site.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## lcloo

In this photo you can find 3 module blocks for island superstructure, plus one more suspected module in the open yard. On the left hand side, inside the sliding assembly hall is clearly a module block for air intake ducts and exhaust ducts.

Take note that crane cables have been hooked on the module block housing the bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## hk299792458

Deino said:


> When i am back from France ... With my Handy only it is a bit difficult.



Where have you been in France ?

Henri K.


----------



## Deino

hk299792458 said:


> Where have you been in France ?
> 
> Henri K.



We have been in the northern Bretagne (in a small village called Ploucrescant), later at Nantes and now in Les sables d'ologne.


----------



## Daniel808

lcloo said:


> In this photo you can find 3 module blocks for island superstructure, plus one more suspected module in the open yard. On the left hand side, inside the sliding assembly hall is clearly a module block for air intake ducts and exhaust ducts.
> 
> Take note that crane cables have been hooked on the module block housing the bridge.
> 
> View attachment 323796



Nice 

So, it's just a couple days or a week.
Until island Superstructure getting Installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Type001A island (maybe half of island)

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## lcloo

Said to be the front half of island superstructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## yantong1980

Keep the good work, China. I hope this 001A more sophisticated than her older sister.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 星海军事

lcloo said:


> Said to be the front half of island superstructure.
> 
> View attachment 326100


This is a montage of at least two photographs, as hoisting of the island's sixth floor has just begun. I made this CG several weeks ago and it seems to resemble the real one.






A comparison between islands

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## lcloo



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

lcloo said:


> View attachment 326869



What is aft superstructure and forward superstructure?


----------



## nang2

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What is aft superstructure and forward superstructure?


Two parts of the overall superstructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Interesting comparison of the deck-layout ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

001A and Liaoning side by side.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## lcloo

Three is a company. Work in progress for the two companions of 001A.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Penguin

lcloo said:


> 001A and Liaoning side by side.


Looks like there are only detail differences, nothing major. The most likely place for differences may be the island structure (related most to sensors)


----------



## yusheng

that is what we say "小步快走" move in small steps but progress quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

yusheng said:


> that is what we say "小步快走" move in small steps but progress quickly.



It is almost ready and completed to be launched soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusheng

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> It is almost ready and completed to be launched soon.


if you can read Chinese， then read it，you will understand what the "small steps, repid progress" really means.
http://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2134055-1-13.html 理智与情感——艰难的抉择：坚决不要蒸弹？

and you can also refer the history of 051b and 052b, which may help you understand what i say.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## 星海军事



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

yantong1980 said:


> Keep the good work, China. I hope this 001A more sophisticated than her older sister.



This is the third ship of the Kutzenov class, maybe there will be a fourth one?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

grey boy 2 said:


>



 Wow! That is a very clean and neat design.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

_Moved from the other thread to here. I hope this is the correct thread for this article._

--------
China's second aircraft carrier features smaller island to maximize carrying capacity：military expert
(People's Daily Online) 13:15, September 08, 2016






_*Construction photo of China's second aircraft carrier. (Photo from internet)*_​

According to online photos showing the construction of China's second aircraft carrier, workers are already at the stage of attaching the ship's island, which acts as the command center for all flight deck operations. The installation of the island means that nearly all the large-scale equipment is basically finished and in place, and that the ship is close to entering water.

Modern aircraft carriers usually feature the bridge and chimneys on one side of the flight deck, which together resemble an island. However, comparing the island of this new carrier with that of the Liaoning, the island of the new carrier is noticeably smaller.

During a CCTV interview, military expert Cao Weidong said the construction photos make clear that the design of this carrier differs from the Liaoning in some key respects. Firstly, the new carrier boasts a smaller island, meaning that more space will be available for shipboard aircraft. Secondly, the performance of the carrier's new radar is superior to that of the Liaoning.

Wu Qian, spokesperson for China's Ministry of National Defense, said at a press conference on Aug. 25 that the construction of the first Chinese-made aircraft carrier was moving along quite smoothly.

According to the CCTV report, compared with the Liaoning, the new carrier will be able to enter active service more quickly. The new carrier's shipborne weapons and electronic equipment will also be the most advanced available.

China's first aircraft carrier, the Liaoning, is a refurbished former Soviet Union ship, which the Chinese government purchased from Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Come on ... just go and lift the island !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Penguin

ahojunk said:


> China's second aircraft carrier features smaller island to maximize carrying capacity：military expert
> 
> comparing the island of this new carrier with that of the Liaoning, the island of the new carrier is noticeably smaller.
> During a CCTV interview, military expert Cao Weidong said the construction photos make clear that the design of this carrier differs from the Liaoning in some key respects. Firstly, the new carrier boasts a smaller island, meaning that more space will be available for shipboard aircraft.



The wording in the main article text DOES NOT warrent the title text.

Carrying capacity is mainly related to hangar space and associated maintenance facilities. Ample deck parking is nice but you don't keep your aircraft on deck for a long time if you can at all avoid it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Penguin said:


> The wording in the main article text DOES NOT warrent the title text.
> 
> Carrying capacity is mainly related to hangar space and associated maintenance facilities. Ample deck parking is nice but you don't keep your aircraft on deck for a long time if you can at all avoid it.


More space on deck is mainly to cut down launching time as more plane are already standby on top rather than waiting to transfer from hangar to top. Can be translate to better capacity too.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

Beast said:


> More space on deck is mainly to cut down launching time as more plane are already standby on top rather than waiting to transfer from hangar to top. Can be translate to better capacity too.


The article title specifically mentions carrying capacity, not launch capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

I would be convinced if you can give me the credible source that stated a Universal definition that the carrying capacity is strictly same as hangar capacity. And I mean a universal definition. Not just a terminology peculiar to some country/countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## teddy

I guest in common sense, hanger capacity is the carrying capacity, coz tha aircraft must need to remove from deck to avoid storm or typhoon etc...., the size of deck cannot involve to ships capacity..


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

Come on guys ... Mid-Autumn Festival holidays are over; time to lift the island ! Latest image of the Type 001A ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

... and so it begins !! (via Hongjian / CDF)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nang2

Deino said:


> ... and so it begins !! (via Hongjian / CDF)
> 
> View attachment 336363


how can you tell?


----------



## Taygibay

nang2 said:


> how can you tell?







Because this ^ rising ...

is the same as that below :



​Great day to you, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Taygibay said:


> View attachment 337185
> 
> Because this ^ rising ...
> 
> is the same as that below :
> View attachment 337186
> ​Great day to you, Tay.



That second image is only a photoshop showing the island from an image posted on 3. September psed ontop the 001A only to show how it will look like (I think it was first posted at the SDF). Even more and following some closer considerations I think my post just before was a bit too early since it looks only as if the island is being lifted. IMO now this huge item would surely require the huge mega-crane and not that smaller one.

Deino


----------



## Taygibay

I think a well-built crane could move it around.
It's only the small half and those things are quite
light when empty; we're talking raw metal framing.

The big crane might help for positioning a tight fit
and those armored decks side sections that are
much much heavier.

Anyway, I was just answering our friends as to how
to get the picture's meaning to become apparent.

Good day to you, Tay.


----------



## nang2

Taygibay said:


> View attachment 337185
> 
> Because this ^ rising ...
> 
> is the same as that below :
> View attachment 337186
> ​Great day to you, Tay.


But look at the number of cables used.


----------



## nang2

Taygibay said:


> I think a well-built crane could move it around.
> It's only the small half and those things are quite
> light when empty; we're talking raw metal framing.
> 
> The big crane might help for positioning a tight fit
> and those armored decks side sections that are
> much much heavier.
> 
> Anyway, I was just answering our friends as to how
> to get the picture's meaning to become apparent.
> 
> Good day to you, Tay.








now this is for real.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Taygibay

Yup, small for positioning prior to lift big for lift and patient/precise touchdown.
Can't wait to see those pics and the result.

Have a great day, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

I am waiting for the big day it touches the water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## eldamar

"set sail~~~~~!"

"Aye aye, captain!"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

The bridge indeed looks much smaller. I bet 2 more J-15 can squeeze on deck compare to CV-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

Beast said:


> The bridge indeed looks much smaller. I bet 2 more J-15 can squeeze on deck compare to CV-16.



This is just have of it, can't see any part for gaz exhaust.

Henri K.


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates: HD pics

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Deino

Two more images ....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

Will it used back the same steam turbine engine? Or gas turbine? If gas turbine is used, it will save lots of space and more space for hangar.


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Interesting comparison ... and even better if directly put together !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Deino said:


> Interesting comparison ... and even better if directly put together !
> 
> View attachment 338468



So except for the superstructure no structural difference between Liaoning and Type 001a?


----------



## lcloo

Roybot said:


> So except for the superstructure no structural difference between Liaoning and Type 001a?


Same hull body, different bulbous bow, different radars and subcomponent , different compartment designs and possibility of different power plant.

Liaoning Is an experimental testbed and training ship for crew and pilots. 001A is combat missioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 星海军事

lcloo said:


> Same hull body, different bulbous bow, different radars and subcomponent , different compartment designs and possibility of different power plant.
> 
> Liaoning Is an experimental testbed and training ship for crew and pilots. 001A is combat missioned.



Both carriers are for combat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

*I don't understand why the Chinese are still stuck with the skip jump design! It's an inferior design, it has too many drawbacks.*


----------



## yantong1980

T-Rex said:


> *I don't understand why the Chinese are still stuck with the skip jump design! It's an inferior design, it has too many drawbacks.*



Once step for next move, they already have experimental both steam and electromagnetic catapult. This is first step zone for 'made in China' AC's, just wait for the their next series.


----------



## Beast

T-Rex said:


> *I don't understand why the Chinese are still stuck with the skip jump design! It's an inferior design, it has too many drawbacks.*


Not neccessary, it has no mechanism, meaning no additional space require below deck for catapult power plant. More precious space for storing fighter available. 
No mechanism means less chances of breakdown. Easy to maintain and faster to launch fighter jet since it don't require to lock onto catapult.


----------



## Djinn

T-Rex said:


> *I don't understand why the Chinese are still stuck with the skip jump design! It's an inferior design, it has too many drawbacks.*


Some extract which might interest you.
China has stepped up development of Catapult-Assisted Take-Off But Arrested Recovery (CATOBAR) operations for its carriers, with the appearance of a Shenyang J-15 Flying Shark carrier-borne fighter with CATOBAR apparatus and continued construction of supporting land-based infrastructure.This new aircraft is likely to be the first of a small number of prototypes that will be used to test China’s CATOBAR infrastructure, which has been undergoing construction at Huangdicun Airbase in Liaoning Province since late 2014 or early 2015, according to satellite imagery. The airbase is also home to the People’s Liberation Army – Navy’s (PLAN) sole regiment of operational J-15s.




These show what appear to be two catapult tracks, each measuring around 140 meters (460 feet) long, being built at the north-eastern corner of the base, along with a number of support buildings, a new runway and taxiway leading to the area. The tracks appear to be for a steam catapult and an equivalent to the US Navy’s Electromagnetic Aircraft Launching System (EMALS).
You can read more at: 
https://news.usni.org/2016/09/22/china-experimenting-catapult-launched-carrier-aircraft


----------



## nang2

T-Rex said:


> *I don't understand why the Chinese are still stuck with the skip jump design! It's an inferior design, it has too many drawbacks.*


Baby steps, pal, baby steps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Beast said:


> Not neccessary, it has no mechanism, meaning no additional space require below deck for catapult power plant. More precious space for storing fighter available.
> No mechanism means less chances of breakdown. Easy to maintain and faster to launch fighter jet since it don't require to lock onto catapult.


*
If we are talking of saving precious space why is it that this type of AC can carry only 15-20 fighter jets? The US carriers accommodate 70-80 aircraft, now isn't that a major drawback?*


----------



## Beast

T-Rex said:


> *If we are talking of saving precious space why is it that this type of AC can carry only 15-20 fighter jets? The US carriers accommodate 70-80 aircraft, now isn't that a major drawback?*


You must remember CV-16 Liaoning is based on old varyag design , large number of space below deck is not used for storing aircraft. And Chinese did not really major overhaul it.

Type001A will be a true carrier which design with maximizing space for aircraft storage. I am sure it can at least double the amount of aircraft carry compare to CV-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

Beast said:


> Not neccessary, it has no mechanism, meaning no additional space require below deck for catapult power plant. More precious space for storing fighter available.
> No mechanism means less chances of breakdown. Easy to maintain and faster to launch fighter jet since it don't require to lock onto catapult.


ski jump can't allow that jet can take off with full weapon load lots of disadvantages as well
here it is
*One major limitation of STOBAR configuration is that it only works with aircraft that have a high thrust to weight ratio such as Su-33 or MiG-29K and thus limits the kind of aircraft that can be operated from the carrier. In order to become airborne, the aircraft may be required to limit its weaponry and fuel package in order to reduce the launch weight of the aircraft.[1][5] Short take off using ski-jump leads to more stress on the airframes of the aircraft, thus limiting the ability to conduct sorties faster on STOBAR aircraft carrier.[6] STOBAR carriers must maintain a speed of 20kn-30kn in order to generate wind speed required on deck which is essential for conducting aircraft launch operations.[7]*


----------



## nang2

pakistanipower said:


> ski jump can't allow that jet can take off with full weapon load lots of disadvantages as well
> here it is
> *One major limitation of STOBAR configuration is that it only works with aircraft that have a high thrust to weight ratio such as Su-33 or MiG-29K and thus limits the kind of aircraft that can be operated from the carrier. In order to become airborne, the aircraft may be required to limit its weaponry and fuel package in order to reduce the launch weight of the aircraft.[1][5] Short take off using ski-jump leads to more stress on the airframes of the aircraft, thus limiting the ability to conduct sorties faster on STOBAR aircraft carrier.[6] STOBAR carriers must maintain a speed of 20kn-30kn in order to generate wind speed required on deck which is essential for conducting aircraft launch operations.[7]*


disadvantage or not, depends on whom you are fighting against.


----------



## Beast

pakistanipower said:


> ski jump can't allow that jet can take off with full weapon load lots of disadvantages as well
> here it is
> *One major limitation of STOBAR configuration is that it only works with aircraft that have a high thrust to weight ratio such as Su-33 or MiG-29K and thus limits the kind of aircraft that can be operated from the carrier. In order to become airborne, the aircraft may be required to limit its weaponry and fuel package in order to reduce the launch weight of the aircraft.[1][5] Short take off using ski-jump leads to more stress on the airframes of the aircraft, thus limiting the ability to conduct sorties faster on STOBAR aircraft carrier.[6] STOBAR carriers must maintain a speed of 20kn-30kn in order to generate wind speed required on deck which is essential for conducting aircraft launch operations.[7]*


This asessment is based on old Su-33 which is heavier and lesser thrust. J-15 using 3D printing and newer metallurgy shelve more weight , more powerful engine and can launch with more load. As for AWACS, it is possible to launch from the aft launch pad.

As for carrier to maintain 20-30knots for launch is also a requirement for all carriers to generate enough headwind for lift.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> This asessment is based on old Su-33 which is heavier and lesser thrust. J-15 using 3D printing and newer metallurgy shelve more weight , more powerful engine and can launch with more load. As for AWACS, it is possible to launch from the aft launch pad.
> 
> As for carrier to maintain 20-30knots for launch is also a requirement for all carriers to generate enough headwind for lift.




Again an unsubstantial claim: the J-15 might indeed be a bit lighter - similar to the weight differences between a Su-37SK/J-11 and a J-11B - but that can't be too much since the structure itself has to withstand the same structural loads.

Concerning the engine - our issue again - what kind of engines with more thrust is the J-15 using by Your claim ? All current operational ones use the standard AL-31F ... and as such the same as their Russian counterparts.

Deino


----------



## lcloo

T-Rex said:


> *If we are talking of saving precious space why is it that this type of AC can carry only 15-20 fighter jets? The US carriers accommodate 70-80 aircraft, now isn't that a major drawback?*


First of all, we have to take into account size of Liaoning, against size of US carrier. US carrier is about 2 times that of Liaoning, thus US carrier's hangar space and top deck are far larger.

Liaoning is expected to carry from 30 to 40 aircraft of various mix of fighter jets and helicopters. And the 70-80 aircraft on US carriers is also a mixture of fixed wing and rotor wing aircraft. 

Also J-15 is larger than F-18 Hornet. If Liaoning will to take FC-31 or J-10 or even Mig-29 size type of aircraft, surely she can carry more.

This is not a major drawback because it is like comparing a Mini Cooper against a Jaguar. Or as they said apple against orange. If you say disadvantage in size, yes. That I would agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

A new photo from different angle.

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> You must remember CV-16 Liaoning is based on old varyag design , large number of space below deck is not used for storing aircraft. And Chinese did not really major overhaul it.
> 
> Type001A will be a true carrier which design with maximizing space for aircraft storage. I am sure it can at least double the amount of aircraft carry compare to CV-16.




Again ... can You explain how to "double" the number of aircraft if You don't have the double space available ?? 
Just look at internal diagrams of the Lioaning and even if there might be soome space left and saved or reused differently, given the often stated maximum capacity of 36 aircraft and helicopter, there's simply no chance You can fit - and even more operate - 72 onboard the Type-001A; never.

Otherwise I would be glad if You could share some internal diagrams to illustrate Your claims.

Deino


----------



## ahojunk

New aircraft carrier's development in 'orderly progress'
(China.org.cn) 14:32, September 30, 2016





_*Senior Colonel Yang Yujun, spokesperson for China's Ministry of National Defense (MOD),
takes questions at a routine press briefing on Thursday. (Photo/China.org.cn)*_​
The development of China's next-generation aircraft carrier is in "orderly progress," confirmed Senior Colonel Yang Yujun, spokesperson for China's Ministry of National Defense (MOD), at a routine press briefing on Thursday.

Sr. Col. Yang did not directly address the issue of whether the vessel will adopt the much-anticipated catapult assisted takeoff device. He told China.org.cn that the Chinese military will publish such information in "due course."

A recent online photo shows a PLA Navy's carrier-borne J-15 fighter jet with reinforced front landing gear, which keen military fans and experts interpreted as a sign that China has been testing catapults to install on their third aircraft carrier.

Sea-borne aircraft to be launched by a catapult takes extra force during takeoff, meaning reinforced front landing gear is essential.

The MOD official's remark was the first official response to the public's curiosity over the assisted takeoff device for the new aircraft carrier.

The catapult system is a more advanced assisted takeoff device than the ski-takeoff system, because it features higher efficiency and makes better use of the already limited space on a carrier's flight deck.

There is also a wide belief that China's next-generation aircraft carrier will adopt a cutting-edge electromagnetic catapult system, bypassing a steam one commonly used in U.S. aircraft carriers.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Penguin

lcloo said:


> Same hull body, different bulbous bow, different radars and subcomponent , different compartment designs and possibility of different power plant.
> 
> Liaoning Is an experimental testbed and training ship for crew and pilots. 001A is combat missioned.


There is no reason to not see Liaoning as a fully functioning combat capable ship. Especially if there aren't any real structural differences with the new one 001A



T-Rex said:


> *I don't understand why the Chinese are still stuck with the skip jump design! It's an inferior design, it has too many drawbacks.*


Perhaps a functioning, proven ski-jump equipped carrier is better than an unproven, and in that sense experimental, catapult design. For now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

*China grasps main steam-powered catapult technologies*

BEIJING, Sept. 30 (ChinaMil) –Chinese military expert Li Jie said on September 28 that China had basically grasped the main technologies of steam-powered catapult, but what kind of catapult will be used on China's second or third aircraft carrier is undecided yet.

News about China's aircraft carrier has made headline on foreign media lately. While many focused on the fact that China's first home-made aircraft carrier has completed island installation and the main body is about to be completed, the American technology magazine _Popular Mechanics_ published an article on September 27, saying that China is imitating the catapult-assisted takeoff system of American aircraft carriers, especially electromagnetic catapult, which will impose immense impacts on the West Pacific region.

According to the article, for nearly sixty years, the U.S. Navy fighters have launched from aircraft carrier decks with steam-powered catapults. These catapults were created for carriers because they can safely accelerate large aircraft with big payloads.

Catapult-Assisted Take-Off But Arrested Recovery (CATOBAR) operations soon became the norm for the U.S. Navy and a handful of its allies.

It is reported that although CATOBAR is powerful, it is expensive. So several navies— including Britain, Russia, Spain, and India—have adopted a similar but cheaper launch system called Short Take-Off But Arrested Recovery (STOBAR) for chucking planes airborne, and China's aircraft carrier Liaoning uses ski-jump takeoff method.

It is said that China is developing its own CATOBAR system, which has been confirmed in many ways including photos from mid-September of a Shenyang J-15 Flying Shark carrier-borne fighter. Attached to the fighter is what looks like a catapult "launch bar" on its nose wheel, which hooks up to the catapult during launch, according to the report.

_USNI News_ also published airborne photos of a launch bar-equipped J-15 last week, sourcing a Chinese-language website. These images join others published in 2014 by IHS Jane's 360 of a launch bar-equipped J-15 on the ground.

According to the website of_ USNI NEWS_, the carrier-borne fighter will be tested with land-based CATOBAR facility. Satellite imagery shows that the facility has been under construction at Huangdicun Airbase in Liaoning Province since late 2014 or early 2015.

Analysts also think there are two 460-foot-long catapults under construction on the northeastern corner of the same airbase. One of the catapults appears to be a conventional steam catapult, and the other an equivalent to the American Navy's Electromagnetic Aircraft Launching System (EMALS).

_Popular Mechanics_ analyzed that if so, China is building a rough equivalent of the U.S. Navy's land-based carrier deck testing facility. The magazine also held that the Chinese PLA Navy wants these aircraft to expand the capability of its carrier air wings and its status as the power in the western Pacific.

The J-15 fighter jet equipped with launch-bar, as well as the CATOBAR testing facilities, demonstrates that China's goal could be coming into focus, according to the report.

Chinese military expert Li Jie said on September 28 that China had basically grasped the main technologies of steam-powered catapult.

Ma Weiming, an academician from the PLA Navy, once said some of China's electromagnetic catapult technologies were in no way inferior to America's. It's clear that China is advancing the development of carrier catapults smoothly, but apart from work for the catapult itself, its installation on the carrier will involve other issues such as power and system integration, all of which require further demonstration.

According to Li Jie, what kind of catapult will be used on China's second or third aircraft carrier is undecided yet.

It would be best if electromagnetic catapult could be used directly, but applying steam catapult first would be a wise and rational choice since we have a better grasp of this technology, Li Jie said.

Even the US hasn't completely grasped electromagnetic catapult technology yet and tests are still under way. Meanwhile, what type of ship-borne fighter will be adopted to match the catapult is another key factor, according to Li Jie.

Only J-15 is available for testing now, but it's quite heavy and its body was originally designed for ski-jump takeoff, so CATO will be a major challenge for it, Li Jie said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Liaoning is certainly combat capable as any ac of similar class. I was talking about her present role which is focusing on training. 

I believe most of the experimental tasks are completed and will be applied to design improvements of 001A and 002. So in this respect her experimental role is diminishing but not over yet.

Bear in mind that Liaoning will still be training air and deck crews not only for herself but also 001A, and may be for future aircraft carriers as well (002 and beyond).

China's policy is to train the crews, get them ready before the ships get commissioned . Liaoning will be pretty busy in this task. However, if a war broke out, she will be combat ready. After all, the trainers are always better than their students.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

updates

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nang2

no photo yet. second half has been installed. these guys don't even take a break during national day holiday.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

nang2 said:


> no photo yet. second half has been installed. these guys don't even take a break during national day holiday.



Maybe this one ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nang2

Deino said:


> Maybe this one ??
> 
> View attachment 340073


yeah, I saw it, too. quite unclear. let's wait for HD versions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

lcloo said:


> Liaoning is certainly combat capable as any ac of similar class. I was talking about her present role which is focusing on training.
> 
> I believe most of the experimental tasks are completed and will be applied to design improvements of 001A and 002. So in this respect her experimental role is diminishing but not over yet.
> 
> Bear in mind that Liaoning will still be training air and deck crews not only for herself but also 001A, and may be for future aircraft carriers as well (002 and beyond).
> 
> China's policy is to train the crews, get them ready before the ships get commissioned . Liaoning will be pretty busy in this task. However, if a war broke out, she will be combat ready. *After all, the trainers are always better than their students*.



No. Losing the trainers before you can produce a lot of students mean that you'll lose the skill. That's a very dangerous decision if they ever do that. Don't do what the Japanese did in WW2. they were utterly stupid by sending their best Ace to their death. So sooner or later, they lost a lot of capable pilots (a.k.a lost the skill) While the US brought back their best Ace to teach new pilots. So they got more and more good pilots.



Deino said:


> Maybe this one ??
> 
> View attachment 340073



So the island is not that small as we thought previously?


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

Hmmm ... only an enlarged cut-out of Yours above.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rashid.sarwar

didn't they built it very fast.........
May be in less than a year the shape is coming out.....

So why the steam or magnetic catapult are not used?


----------



## nang2



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
12


----------



## Beast

I thought they willl stop working during national golden week?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

updates

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## lcloo

Radar mast.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mike2000 is back

grey boy 2 said:


> updates


Congrats to China. Nice carrier taking shape. Anyone got the specs for this? 
Looks similar to the first carrier Vyarag China bought from Ukraine.


----------



## grey boy 2

Its coming along smoothly as planned 别了, 大连, 快要, 出生, 孩子

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

The phased array radar still not install yet. Might not be as fast as we expected.


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Liaoning is scheduled for maintenance around end of this year? If Liaoning needs the same dry dock..... then 001A have to be launched in Nov/ Dec. So, the next thing to anticipate is when will painting work start?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

updates

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates: paint job begun 国产001A航母最新照：舰岛吊装完毕或开始刷漆

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Now the latest images also in the correct thread !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yantong1980

Seems the work smooth as plan. Good job!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

updates

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


> updates




Aren't these the images I posted yesterday already ??? (just two posts before ???)


----------



## grey boy 2

Deino said:


> Aren't these the images I posted yesterday already ??? (just two posts before ???)


Because these are much clearer and HD ones

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China assembling first domestic-built aircraft carrier*
Source: Xinhua | 2016-10-27 16:24:42 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, Oct. 27 (Xinhua) -- China's first domestic-built aircraft carrier is in the development stage, with the hull having already been assembled in a shipyard, said a spokesperson for the country's Ministry of National Defense on Thursday.

Design work on the vessel has been completed, said the ministry spokesperson Wu Qian, adding that workers are currently installing equipment to the ship's body.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 星海军事



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


>




Yeppp; already posted (at least during process) in the other thread ... I really don't know, why so many posts are posted in either new or wrong threads esp. if a dedicated correct one already exists??!

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

From the PLN thread and @cirr's post ... just to keep this thread up to date:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 星海军事



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

updates

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201610301046889789-china-homebuilt-aircraft-carrier/


China Assembles First Indigenous Aircraft Carrier Resembling Soviet Varyag

China has assembled its first domestically-designed aircraft carrier built solely out of indigenous components, the latest major achievement in Beijing's large-scale efforts to upgrade its military. Currently known as the Type 001A, the warship bears resemblance to the Admiral Kuznetsov-class multirole aircraft carrier Varyag.

On Thursday, Chinese Defense Ministry Spokesman Wu Qian said that the hull of the vessel was fully assembled, confirming what some defense analysts had asserted for weeks. The spokesperson also said that the design of the ship has been finalized, adding that workers have already begun installing equipment on board. 

No additional information relating to the Type 001A has been made public. The new warship is the second of its class in service with the People's Liberation Army Navy. It is in fact a slightly modified Chinese-built version of the Admiral Kuznetsov-class aircraft carrier Varyag, which Beijing purchased in 1998. The Soviet-made vessel, later renamed Liaoning, was completely rebuilt and refitted to serve for training purposes. It was commissioned in September 2012.

The Type 001A is expected to be faster than the Liaoning. Its weapons and electronic equipment are said to need less time to come online, the Global Times reported, citing defense analyst Cao Weidong. 

China unveiled that it was building its own aircraft carrier late last year, with the Chinese Defense Ministry making the announcement on December 31, 2015. Chinese defense officials have not disclosed when the aircraft carrier is expected to be fully assembled and enter sea trials.

"The design and construction of the second aircraft carrier, having drawn on experience from the tests and training on the first one, will be better in many ways," Chinese Defense Ministry Spokesman Yang Yujun said last year. 

The Type 001A is currently stationed at the shipyard of the Dalian Shipbuilding Industry Company (DSIC), located in the Liaoning province. The new aircraft carrier, like China's other modern naval weapons, is largely seen as part of Beijing's attempt to boost its maritime power at a time of increased tensions with Washington over the South China Sea.


----------



## nika



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Fine ... the second APAR also installed !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

updates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

001A compared to 001

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Just to keep this thread up to date ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

... better now !

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## nang2

Deino said:


> ... better now !
> 
> View attachment 348200


OK. After this, there won't be anything visibly major to be added. Show is over. That is all, folks.


----------



## Deino

nang2 said:


> OK. After this, there won't be anything visibly major to be added. Show is over. That is all, folks.




At least some paint, a pennant number on the bow and then reveal its name !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Deino said:


> ... better now !
> 
> View attachment 348200


Wow, looks great, way better than i thought


----------



## nang2

Deino said:


> At least some paint, a pennant number on the bow and then reveal its name !


Come on. That is just touch-up.  My appetite is much bigger than that.


----------



## 592257001

Seems like the main mast isn't the integrated kind found on the Type 055


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> At least some paint, a pennant number on the bow and then reveal its name !




Regarding the name it's funny now since we are in almost the same situation, when the Liaoning was at that stage: we had countless suggestions of names ... 


So far for the Type 001A I only heard of the rumor saying "Shandong". Any other info out already ?

Deino


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


>




I just copied Your post in this thread too in order to keep this one updated.


----------



## sheik

Deino said:


> Regarding the name it's funny now since we are in almost the same situation, when the Liaoning was at that stage: we had countless suggestions of names ...
> 
> 
> So far for the Type 001A I only heard of the rumor saying "Shandong". Any other info out already ?
> 
> Deino



The difference is that at least you know it would be named after a province.
And Shandong is the most reasonable and appropriate name. Guangdong or Hainan may have slight chance though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

sheik said:


> The difference is that at least you know it would be named after a province.
> And Shandong is the most reasonable and appropriate name. Guangdong or Hainan may have slight chance though.


Very likely it will be posted to Southern Sea fleet. I guess Guangdong is most likely the name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Beast said:


> Very likely it will be posted to Southern Sea fleet. I guess Guangdong is most likely the name.


I will go for "Hainan" since the second purpose built aircraft carrier base is built in Sanya, Hainan.


----------



## Deino

An update again !!! Finally after all ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

updates, deck clearing started, painting next, expected to be launch before the end of this year 最新曝光的照片显示，国产航母已经拆除部分脚手架并清理甲板，准备开始刷漆。预计，中国第一艘全国产航母001A将于今年内下水

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Deino

Any news by now ... ???


----------



## grey boy 2

Painting has been started, aiming to launch within 2016 (争取年内下水！中国国产001A航母正在刷漆作业)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

grey boy 2 said:


> Painting has been started, aiming to launch within 2016 (争取年内下水！中国国产001A航母正在刷漆作业)


你这头像 有点意思啊

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


> Painting has been started, aiming to launch within 2016 (争取年内下水！中国国产001A航母正在刷漆作业)




Hmmm ??? are these two images really new ??? And the island does not look much different to the images in #407.


----------



## Tiqiu

Some sorts of testing is undergone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

Tiqiu said:


> Some sorts of testing is undergone
> 
> View attachment 356488
> 
> 
> View attachment 356487
> 
> 
> View attachment 356489






只是暂时在那放放，一会就挪地


----------



## Beast

long_ said:


> 只是暂时在那放放，一会就挪地


很久以前就发了那长照片。旧的。


----------



## Keel

Yesterday CCTV Channel 4 (今日关注) said all weldings and external structural assembly have been completed Our people is starting the paint jobs on AC Type 001A 

Also it was reported during a sea trial AC Liaoning was loaded with 10 aircraft on the deck which included flying sharks and our reconnaissance planes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Keel said:


> Also it was reported during a sea trial AC Liaoning was loaded with 10 aircraft on the deck which included flying sharks and our reconnaissance planes




On images 8 was so far the highest number confirmed. But what kind of reconnaissance planes does the PLANAF has esp. off the Liaoning ? IMO none.

Deino


----------



## samsara

CCTV 4: 1st Home-Made Carrier May be Launched in 2016

CCTV 4 in Focus Today discussion (Friday 12/2) attended by commentator Yin Zhuo again mentioned that AC Type 001A started to be painted (though with question mark), said further it may expect a launch within 2016. So there's a good chance that the indigenous AC will be launched in less than a month. Moreover it said that China will focus on developing carriers with catapult-assisted take-off system in future. It added that 12 PLAN & PLAAF pilots join carrier-based fighter forces. Support facilities in Djibouti is under smooth construction


----------



## Keel

Deino said:


> On images 8 was so far the highest number confirmed. But what kind of reconnaissance planes does the PLANAF has esp. off the Liaoning ? IMO none.
> 
> Deino



Were the images posted the most update?

May be none for reconnasissane planes or they were plane of a different sort but not fighters
I may double check if I have the time to revisit the programme

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Keel said:


> Were the images posted the most update?
> 
> May be none for reconnasissane planes or they were plane of a different sort but not fighters
> I may double check if I have the time to revisit the programme




No, I know them from a CCTV report from the 1. and 23. August this year, so they are actually even older even if I don't know how much.


----------



## Keel

Deino said:


> No, I know them from a CCTV report from the 1. and 23. August this year, so they are actually even older even if I don't know how much.



NO

Why are you that "stubborn" and dont develop into trivial silliness
Be objective and know your position, jeez
What was the date yesterday? and what did you say your day of the CCTV report ?

I will post the program footage here later

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Keel said:


> NO
> 
> Why are you that "stubborn" and dont develop into trivial silliness
> Be objective and know your position, jeez
> What was the date yesterday? and what did you say your day of the CCTV report ?
> 
> I will post the program footage here later



Pardon, why so offensive !!
You asked me if these are the most recent images and I answer You that I know these images since 1. and 23. August !!
Why is this "stubborn" and a development "into trivial silliness" ???? 
Either I got Your question wrong or You my answer, but why that offence ??? So please explain?

Just look here: posted by =GT on 1. August 2016 and shown on CCTV7:

http://www.china-defense.com/smf/index.php?topic=6582.msg281200#msg281200


Concerning the recce planes: As far as I know - and I would be eager to learn more - the PLANAF's only aircraft capable off the Liaoning is the J-15 ... and that's not a recce-pane. So what's wrong with that?

Care to explain?

Deino


----------



## Keel

Keel said:


> Yesterday CCTV Channel 4 (今日关注) said all weldings and external structural assembly have been completed Our people is starting the paint jobs on AC Type 001A
> 
> Also it was reported during a sea trial AC Liaoning was loaded with 10 aircraft on the deck which included flying sharks and our reconnaissance planes



The vid

http://tv.cctv.com/2016/12/01/VIDExN8kFoJlaCaANOVhIr8j161201.shtml

AEW or / and refuelling planes 
NOT reconnaissance planes (correction)

I propose for a second Mod who knows Chinese in Chinese Defence Section
@Martian2 is the ideal candidate








Deino said:


> Pardon, why so offensive !!
> You asked me if these are the most recent images and I answer You that I know these images since 1. and 23. August !!
> Why is this "stubborn" and a development "into trivial silliness" ????
> Either I got Your question wrong or You my answer, but why that offence ??? So please explain?
> 
> Just look here: posted by =GT on 1. August 2016 and shown on CCTV7:
> 
> http://www.china-defense.com/smf/index.php?topic=6582.msg281200#msg281200
> 
> 
> Concerning the recce planes: As far as I know - and I would be eager to learn more - the PLANAF's only aircraft capable off the Liaoning is the J-15 ... and that's not a recce-pane. So what's wrong with that?
> 
> Care to explain?
> 
> Deino


 
Pardon
No further comment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

But would You at least explain where the misunderstanding occurred?


----------



## samsara

China really needs lots of the sophisticated warships and jet fighters, the challenge in years ahead will be getting bigger and bigger... now even the old empire, the former 'ruler of the waves whereas the sun never sets' will jump into the league... the core ideas: CONTAINMENT may never fade away, the empire will be persistently pursuing it to deny the formidable rise. I hope by then China's infrastructure in the Nansha Islands (Spratly) will be much readier as well.

~~~~~~~

*Britain will send fighter jets & aircraft carriers to South China Sea - RT (2016-12-02)*

British fighter jets and aircraft carriers will be operating in the South China Sea, one of the world’s most volatile hotspots, by the year 2020, according to the UK’s ambassador to the US.

According to Reuters, Ambassador Kim Darroch told a Washington-based think tank that UK Typhoon jets currently in Japan would likely overfly the region, though he gave no timeframe. He also claimed the UK’s yet-to-be-completed Queen Elizabeth class aircraft carriers would be operating in the area by 2020.

While he insisted that British military force would continue to be focused on the Middle East, the country would certainly be operating in the Asia-Pacific region.

_“Certainly, as we bring our two new aircraft carriers on-stream in 2020, and as we renew and update our defense forces, they will be seen in the Pacific."_

“And we absolutely share the objective of this U.S. administration, and the next one, to protect freedom of navigation and to keep sea routes and air routes open,” Darroch said.

*Four Typhoons arrived in Japan in October as part of an increasing presence in the area, part of what foreign policy scholars have come to term the ‘Pivot to Asia’ – a strategic reworking of US foreign policy aimed at accounting for a rising China.*

The increasing US militarization of the region is the subject of _‘The Coming War on China’_, a new film by award-winning journalist *John Pilger*, which had its RT-hosted press premiere in London on Tuesday 29 November.

_“The Coming War on China reveals a build-up to war on the doorstep of China. More than 400 US military bases now encircle China in what one strategist calls ‘a perfect noose’.”_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

*Guys ... no warmongering ! STOP !!!

Instead of this go out and search for new and recent images of the painted 001A !*

Deino


----------



## grey boy 2

Deino said:


> *Guys ... no warmongering ! STOP !!!
> 
> Instead of this go out and search for new and recent images of the painted 001A !*
> 
> Deino


Deino, at least you can stop sino soldiers from posting off topic anti-China posts? can you or should you?
Be fair please

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Indeed, but the issue is one again: this mess began with a post by @samsara stating that "China really needs lots of the sophisticated warships and jet fighters, the challenge in years ahead will be getting bigger and bigger... now even the old empire, the former 'ruler of the waves whereas the sun never sets' will jump into the league... the core ideas: CONTAINMENT may never fade away, the empire will be persistently pursuing it to deny the formidable rise. I hope by then China's infrastructure in the Nansha Islands (Spratly) will be much readier as well." That was off topic to start with.

However the most stupid part is the following RT-report: Britan will NEVER, NEVER again sail their carriers into the Pacific and even less into the SCS. That's pure war-mongering.

As such, Sinosoldiers post is indeed OT - and I'm sure he noticed my post ! - but it is simply a reply that by now China's position is far from secured; a fact even if some don't like it and it has nothing to do with being anti-China or whatever. In the same way each US bases at Guam or wherever are also not secured against an all-out strike and that's a fact too.

As such my clear statement was: STOP this stupid warmongering... all !

Deino


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Indeed, but the issue is one again: this mess began with a post by @samsara stating that "China really needs lots of the sophisticated warships and jet fighters, the challenge in years ahead will be getting bigger and bigger... now even the old empire, the former 'ruler of the waves whereas the sun never sets' will jump into the league... the core ideas: CONTAINMENT may never fade away, the empire will be persistently pursuing it to deny the formidable rise. I hope by then China's infrastructure in the Nansha Islands (Spratly) will be much readier as well." That was off topic to start with.
> 
> However the most stupid part is the following RT-report: Britan will NEVER, NEVER again sail their carriers into the Pacific and even less into the SCS. That's pure war-mongering.
> 
> As such, Sinosoldiers post is indeed OT - and I'm sure he noticed my post ! - but it is simply a reply that by now China's position is far from secured; a fact even if some don't like it and it has nothing to do with being anti-China or whatever. In the same way each US bases at Guam or wherever are also not secured against an all-out strike and that's a fact too.
> 
> As such my clear statement was: STOP this stupid warmongering... all !
> 
> Deino


Then you can first delete samsara and sino soldier off topic. What you are doing is just trying to serve your agenda to bring down Chinese nationalism and encourage anti Chinese activities.

I only want to see type001A news here. If this is your way of moderating? We are not asking too much, right? Do you want me to bring @waz or @Horus here to take a look?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> That was off topic to start with.
> 
> However the most stupid part is the following RT-report: Britan will NEVER, NEVER again sail their carriers into the Pacific and even less into the SCS. That's pure war-mongering.
> 
> As such, Sinosoldiers post is indeed OT - and I'm sure he noticed my post ! - but it is simply a reply that by now China's position is far from secured; a fact even if some don't like it and it has nothing to do with being anti-China or whatever. In the same way each US bases at Guam or wherever are also not secured against an all-out strike and that's a fact too.
> 
> As such my clear statement was: STOP this stupid warmongering... all !
> 
> Deino


Sorry if off-topic, just can't find the right thread to stick it while I also has no intention to post a new thread (allowed or not for just one piece of news), just saw its relevance why China will need many warships (carriers, destroyers etc), submarines, jet fighters and missiles, and so on. The original story came from REUTERS, RT just cross-posted it.


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> Then you can first delete samsara and sino soldier off topic. What you are doing is just trying to serve your agenda to bring down Chinese nationalism and encourage anti Chinese activities.




To admit, if it is Your agenda to spread Chinese nationalism, then You are indeed wrong here and I will do anything against that but the same I do against nationalism in any form.

That has nothing to do with "being pride or proud" of China, Chinese achievements and its products, since this is based on rational. The irrational brother of patriotism or national pride is nationalism and if You know to what nationalism can led then take a look at my own countries history, Japan's history or any other country with a blinded self-perception and the feeling of being superior to others called nationalism.

By the way I'm not only interested in images, but before I read such nationalistic war-mongering I indeed prefer some new images.

Deino


----------



## DCS

@Deino I'm not sure why you restored the deleted posts, including mine. The thread was clean after moderation. This is offtopic, but in my opinion Jeff Head runs a much tighter ship on SDF, and this subsection would benefit from more assertive moderation.

You don't have to explain yourself, just do your job. The J-20 thread nearly blew up after 7 pages of back and forth arguments between two members about canards. You did nothing, even when you knew fully that the discussion had run its course a long time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Thanks for Your advice ! ... I will try to follow that line, even if I do not know who restored the deleted posts, it was not me.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

DCS said:


> @Deino ... ..., but in my opinion Jeff Head runs a much tighter ship on SDF, and this subsection would benefit from more assertive moderation.
> 
> You don't have to explain yourself, just do your job. The J-20 thread nearly blew up after 7 pages of back and forth arguments between two members about canards. You did nothing, even when you knew fully that the discussion had run its course a long time ago.



SDF = Sino Defense Forum

I totally disagree on Jeff Head behaviors and some other mods from SDF. 
Many of these RED Necks are *Anti IRAN* and showing their hidden RACIST attitudes, 
as well as displaying their attitudes as < *MIGHT is RIGHT* > as the SDF mods. 

That is bad for ... ... Earth Common Global Prosperity. 

Unfortunately, many Chinese are still *quite lacking Common Global Strategic thinking* on their observations and opinions on Earth Global environment. -- Thus, they have repeatedly FAILED to detect Racist ( _which will eventually hit all Chinese living on the western nations_ ) and < Might is Right > behaviors from the like of Jeff Head or other Red Necks (_ such as Low Lifer Trump_ ) on the internet and on the ground.

For example:

1.) Stupid and Gullible Chineses in US who voted for Trump.
2.) Too many ( _not well informed_ ) Chinese are careless and they are still NOT aware on the difference between these words < Islamic State, ISIS, *Daesh* >.

There are many well known Chinese political experts in CCTV who are still using the word < Islamic State >, thus giving ISIS legitimacy, and they indirectly and unintentionally attack all the other very MODERATE Islamic nations who are Pro China. -- Thus, indirectly position PRC as the Muslims *public enemy #2*, which is hurting PRC and all Chinese in the long run.
All these experts shall know better. They must call ISIS as < *Daesh* > or
even better -- let's use much more derogatory words, such as < _Daesh Scum maggots_ >.







_This will be my last post on this rather OT issue._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> SDF = Sino Defense Forum
> 
> I totally disagree on Jeff Head behaviors and some other mods from SDF.
> Many of these RED Necks are *Anti IRAN* and showing their hidden RACIST attitudes,
> as well as displaying their attitudes as < *MIGHT is RIGHT* > as the SDF mods.
> 
> That is bad for ... ... Earth Common Global Prosperity.
> 
> Unfortunately, many Chinese are still *quite lacking Common Global Strategic thinking* on their observations and opinions on Earth Global environment. -- Thus, they have repeatedly FAILED to detect Racist ( _which will eventually hit all Chinese living on the western nations_ ) and < Might is Right > behaviors from the like of Jeff Head or other Red Necks (_ such as Low Lifer Trump_ ) on the internet and on the ground.
> 
> For example:
> 
> 1.) Stupid and Gullible Chineses in US who voted for Trump.
> 2.) Too many ( _not well informed_ ) Chinese are careless and they are still NOT aware on the difference between these words < Islamic State, ISIS, *Daesh* >.
> 
> There are many well known Chinese political experts in CCTV who are still using the word < Islamic State >, thus giving ISIS legitimacy, and they indirectly and unintentionally attack all the other very MODERATE Islamic nations who are Pro China. -- Thus, indirectly position PRC as the Muslims *public enemy #2*, which is hurting PRC and all Chinese in the long run.
> All these experts shall know better. They must call ISIS as < *Daesh* > or
> even better -- let's use much more derogatory words, such as < _Daesh Scum maggots_ >.
> 
> 
> View attachment 357669
> 
> 
> _This will be my last post on this rather OT issue._


Vote for trump is the correct choice. Hillary is worst than trump. This stupid woman wants to bring WWIII to China and to world. Hillary will also continue the stupid TPP which is nothing but disaster.

But I agree Jeff head at SDF is a idiot. Same as other moderator there. They are running a smearing program against China there. Self praising about themselves and delete, ban all other opinions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

Beast said:


> Vote for trump is the correct choice. Hillary is worst than trump. This stupid woman wants to bring WWIII to China and to world. Hillary will also continue the stupid TPP which is nothing but disaster.
> 
> But I agree Jeff head at SDF is a idiot. Same as other moderator there. They are running a smearing program against China there.



In order to avoid the deadly nuclear war, ... ...
I totally agree voting this Trump buffoon is the right choice, instead of Killary. 

_NOTE:
I do not want to derail this thread. 
Since this is way Off Topic, let me continue my reply in your Profile Page. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

updates: painting has been going on as planed, expected to be launch early 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Deino

Nice find .... but give us MOOOOOOOORE !

Deino


----------



## lcloo

Sky view.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> Sky view.
> 
> View attachment 357874




And a comparison to the Liaoning !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> And a comparison to the Liaoning !
> 
> View attachment 357926


The scale comparison seems wrong. Type001A appears smaller than CV-16. Look at the deck lift. Type001A one looks smaller than CV-16.

If put on the same scale. Type001A shall be few meters longer than CV-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> If put on the same scale. Type001A shall be few meters longer than CV-16.




Any proof for that ??? ... so far all images and size estimations say it has exactly the same size even if a bit different geometry.

By the way ... last image was from nearly one week ago ?? No news or do they wait until it is painted ?

Deino


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Any proof for that ??? ... so far all images and size estimations say it has exactly the same size even if a bit different geometry.
> 
> By the way ... last image was from nearly one week ago ?? No news or do they wait until it is painted ?
> 
> Deino


Look at the deck lift. I don't think Type001A deck lift will be smaller than CV-16 given the flanker huge size.


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> Look at the deck lift. I don't think Type001A deck lift will be smaller than CV-16 given the flanker huge size.




The lifts are indeed a bit smaller ... but please look at the dock, the walls in both images are exactly as wide, so the dock is the same and consequently the carrier too.


----------



## Deino

Finally a few new images ... but still no paint !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

Deino said:


> Finally a few new images ... but still no paint !



That's one more proof that one should be very carefully while listening what they say in CCTV-4.

In must of the cases, those people are not knowing more than you and me.

And, also, I prefer images from direct source, which is a japanese newspaper : http://www.sankei.com/photo/story/news/161210/sty1612100012-n1.html

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseLuver

This is just too awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nang2

ChineseLuver said:


> This is just too awesome


The English on the helmet is funny. "SHOOT IT"!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

By the way, here's another video:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809363280170860544

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiqiu

SHOOT IT - I just loved it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

In this May 2012 file photo provided by China's Xinhua News Agency, Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning cruises for a test in the sea. On Thursday China's Defense Ministry says the country's first aircraft carrier battle group has carried out its first live-fire exercise. 

BEIJING: December 16, 2016 09:14 IST
Updated: December 16, 2016 11:32 IST
http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...es-out-live-fire-exercise/article16844664.ece

China’s Defense Ministry says the country’s first aircraft carrier battle group has carried out its first live-fire exercise.

It said on Thursday that dozens of ships and aircraft took part in the exercise “a few days ago” in the Bohai Sea in eastern China to test weapon performance and training levels.

The aircraft carrier, destroyers and frigates carried out exercises covering air interception, sea-based attacks and air-defense as well as reconnaissance, early warning and anti-missile systems.


The Ministry posted photos on its website of China-developed J-15 fighters on the deck of the carrier, Liaoning.

China said last month that the Liaoning was ready to engage in combat, marking a milestone for a navy that has invested heavily in its ability to project power far from China’s shores.


----------



## nang2

Hindustani78 said:


> In this May 2012 file photo provided by China's Xinhua News Agency, Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning cruises for a test in the sea. On Thursday China's Defense Ministry says the country's first aircraft carrier battle group has carried out its first live-fire exercise.
> 
> BEIJING: December 16, 2016 09:14 IST
> Updated: December 16, 2016 11:32 IST
> http://www.thehindu.com/news/international/China’s-1st-aircraft-carrier-carries-out-live-fire-exercise/article16844664.ece
> 
> China’s Defense Ministry says the country’s first aircraft carrier battle group has carried out its first live-fire exercise.
> 
> It said on Thursday that dozens of ships and aircraft took part in the exercise “a few days ago” in the Bohai Sea in eastern China to test weapon performance and training levels.
> 
> The aircraft carrier, destroyers and frigates carried out exercises covering air interception, sea-based attacks and air-defense as well as reconnaissance, early warning and anti-missile systems.
> 
> 
> The Ministry posted photos on its website of China-developed J-15 fighters on the deck of the carrier, Liaoning.
> 
> China said last month that the Liaoning was ready to engage in combat, marking a milestone for a navy that has invested heavily in its ability to project power far from China’s shores.


It is important to remember that Liaoning is only a training vessel.


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates: foggy but progressing as usual

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

Thanks ... but what progress can You see ?? ... and IMO still no paint !??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huan

*My god China, you are still tooooooo slowwwwwwww with this aircraft carrier. And it is NOT EVEN a nuclear-powered carrier! Paint it already, before Trump becomes president. Don't you have any real sense of urgency?! Where is your "China" speed? /end rant*


----------



## Pepsi Cola

Huan said:


> *My god China, you are still tooooooo slowwwwwwww with this aircraft carrier. And it is NOT EVEN a nuclear-powered carrier! Paint it already, before Trump becomes president. Don't you have any real sense of urgency?! Where is your "China" speed? /end rant*



@Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Huan said:


> *My god China, you are still tooooooo slowwwwwwww with this aircraft carrier. And it is NOT EVEN a nuclear-powered carrier! Paint it already, before Trump becomes president. Don't you have any real sense of urgency?! Where is your "China" speed? /end rant*




Sorry, but what a stupid post !

If You look how fast these engineers were to put this ship together I don't know what You expected. Just take a look at how long it usually takes for a ship of such size and complexity and a comparison to a CVN is plain off since it is simply Chinese first carrier !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## english_man

Corrections to some silly posts here:-

1/ The 'Liaoning' is not a just a training vessel, but a fully fledged combat ship. Even the Chinese authorities have stated this. Do people here really think, that a vessel that has been given a full suite of weapons systems, and a squadron of combat aircraft, would not be used in a conflict, if the need arose? 

2/ The post from 'Huan' was absolutely ridiculous, concerning the build speed of China's second carrier. In fact it has been built so far at a '*very rapid'* pace, and its been speculated that the vessel should be launched around Spring time next year. I think people are so used to looking at photos on the internet, that they forget the reality that these vessels are truly massive in size, and it requires a whole army of people to construct these vessels, and there is tons of work to be done in the inside of the carrier as well. It takes the US at least 7 years to construct one of their carriers, and the fact that they are nuclear powered is another irrelevant fact to the build timetable. 

That's my rant over!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Huan

english_man said:


> Corrections to some silly posts here:-
> 
> 1/ The 'Liaoning' is not a just a training vessel, but a fully fledged combat ship. Even the Chinese authorities have stated this. Do people here really think, that a vessel that has been given a full suite of weapons systems, and a squadron of combat aircraft, would not be used in a conflict, if the need arose?
> 
> 2/ The post from 'Huan' was absolutely ridiculous, concerning the build speed of China's second carrier. In fact it has been built so far at a '*very rapid'* pace, and its been speculated that the vessel should be launched around Spring time next year. I think people are so used to looking at photos on the internet, that they forget the reality that these vessels are truly massive in size, and it requires a whole army of people to construct these vessels, and there is tons of work to be done in the inside of the carrier as well. It takes the US at least 7 years to construct one of their carriers, and the fact that they are nuclear powered is another irrelevant fact to the build timetable.
> 
> That's my rant over!


I think it would be of great tremendous symbolism if China were to finish this carrier right on the eve of New Year 2017 though.



Deino said:


> Sorry, but what a stupid post !
> 
> If You look how fast these engineers were to put this ship together I don't know what You expected. Just take a look at how long it usually takes for a ship of such size and complexity and a comparison to a CVN is plain off since it is simply Chinese first carrier !


Well hopefully then, onto assembly-line prefab type manufacturing of carriers by 2030-2035ish.


----------



## Pepsi Cola

Huan said:


> I think it would be of great tremendous symbolism if China were to finish this carrier right on the eve of New Year 2017 though.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Soon 2nd China A.C come

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

Is that island painted ??? Finally seems so !


----------



## GiantPanda

Looks close to fully painted! Maybe, just maybe, it might be launched before the New Year!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

updates: painting going on as schedule 
最新网友拍摄到的图片显示，国产001A型航母的刷漆作业已经明确开始，可以看到连桅杆顶部也支起脚手架准备刷漆。同时，可以看到舰岛有一部分已经刷上漆，显得白亮亮的。（来源：超大 蓝鲨小队）

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Snow.....

Don't be disappointed though, works go on inside the ship, should not have effect on interior fitting out.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

So still no paint ... :-(


----------



## lcloo

Cold wet winter, not good for painting. Better do interior installatiion instead.

(Take a note: Motor car chasis are painted and baked in oven room so that paint can dry fast)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## onebyone

*China finishing first domestic CV-17 aircraft carrier and preparing catapults for next CV-18 carrier*


The second PLAN aircraft carrier, CV-17 is in advanced stages of construction at Dalian Shipbuilding in northeastern China. It will be the first aircraft carrier built entirely in China. The Liaoning was purchased from the Ukraine in the late 1990s and towed to China for an extensive rebuild.

The CV-17 has a somewhat larger displacement than the CV-16 Liaoning. It has greater internal hanger space for aircraft stowage below deck, and a larger island.

Located on the starboard side of the flight deck, in similar orientation as that on the Liaoning, the island of the CV-17 is substantially larger. Analysis of the new island structure, which was constructed in two modules before attachment to the vessel due to its size, seems to suggest a more advanced communications equipment suite and updated Type 346A active phased array radar (APAR).


The Type 346A radar can be found on the Type 052D destroyers of the PLAN, and is most likely to be fitted on the Type 055 Destroyers currently under construction. By contrast, the Liaoning is equipped with an earlier Type 346 active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar. Photographs of the mock-up island located in Wuhan, which is used for training and orientation of naval crews, support this hypothesis.








The construction on the northeastern corner of the Huangdicun Airbase suggests two land based catapult launch systems (for training and testing). Although they appear slightly different from above, it is impossible to confirm if they are of the convention steam driven design, or if one is an electro-magnetic catapult, as suggested by a number of analysts.

The launch bar can clearly be seen attached to the nose landing gear of both aircraft. The arrestor hook, used in arrested recovery can also be clearly viewed on both aircraft, though more clearly on the aircraft on the left.

It is obvious that Chinese naval aviators will begin practicing CATOBAR operations at Huangdicun Airbase in the immediate future, most likely beginning in the first or second quarter of 2017. This is a logical step along the way to preparing an air wing skilled in such operations, as well as the necessary handlers, directors, and hook runners required to successfully and safely conduct catapult assisted launches on a modern aircraft carrier.

The third chinese aircraft carrier CV-18 will gain the advantages of greater range and weapons load-out for its strike wing by using catapult launch. It will also allow for the use of fixed-wing anti-submarine (ASW) aircraft and tactical airborne early warning (AEW) aircraft. The PLAN’s current reliance on helicopter borne ASW and AEW is a shortcoming that must be resolved.

The CV-18 is under construction at the Jiangnan Shipyard.





In September 2016, images of an upgraded J-15, the "J-15A", emerged on the Internet, showing significant upgrades to its engines and flight performance. The plane makes use of domestically produced WS-10H turbofan engines, distinguished by a squarish, silver afterburner nozzle. While some J-15 prototypes were fitted with WS-10 turbofan engines, all production J-15s presently operating off the Liaoning aircraft carrier use the Russian AL-31 turbofan (which has a dark-colored afterburner nozzle). If future J-15As use the WS-10H as a power plant, it would indicate a triumph for China's emerging aviation engine industry, which has long been a weakness. Another likely upgrade is the installation of an Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radar, which has improved resolution, multi-target ability, and resistance to jamming.

The J-15 is derived from the Russian Su-33





_This fan art of the current and next five Chinese aircraft carriers is actually based off of models from an official PLAN exhibition in 2014. It shows the Liaoning, the under-construction CV-17, and the next four catapult-equipped aircraft carriers (conventionally powered CV-18 and CV-19, and nuclear powered CV-20 and CV-21). Needless to say, despite their official inspirations, future Chinese aircraft carriers could differ in many ways from these drawings.

http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2016/12/china-finishing-first-domestic-cv-17.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## onebyone

*China's first domestic aircraft carrier the Type 001A reported to be launched Dec 26, 2015*

*China is ready to launch its first domestically built aircraft carrier, known as the Type 001A, on Dec. 26 to mark the 122th birthday of Mao Zedong, according to Hong Kong newspaper Ming Pao.

President Xi Jinping reportedly visited the Dalian Shipyard to inspect the progress of work on the carrier in August. 



























Previous reports with photographs, dating from June, show the beginnings of the hull of what has been called the Type 001A carrier taking form in the Dalian shipyard. The photographs suggest work on the ship was proceeding quickly, as the lines are now a lot clearer than they were in previous photographs that emerged in April and the ship appears to have adopted a relatively rare bow flare design. Assembly should have begun in August.

http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2015/09/chinas-first-domestic-aircraft-carrier.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

*Guys ... why again a new thread ??? We have a dedicated Type 001A topic !!!*

And right after this ...


onebyone said:


> *...*
> 
> Located on the starboard side of the flight deck, in similar orientation as that on the Liaoning, *the island of the CV-17 is substantially larger*. ...



... I stopped further reading.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Geolocation of photos posted today on Chinese social media confirms PLAN CV Liaoning alongside at purpose-built pier in Hainan, near Sanya










* Chinese Aircraft Carrier Liaoning arrives in Hainan *





















The United States says China has the right to sail in international waters after a Chinese aircraft carrier cruised past Taiwan and into the contested South China Sea, reported the Associated Press.

State Department spokesman Mark Toner was quoted as saying on Tuesday the US recognises lawful uses of the sea, and the same rights apply to the US, China and other nations.

“As we often make the case with our own naval vessels sailing … in those same waters, it’s freedom of navigation,” said Mr Toner according to AP

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

update

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

*Japanese media outlet reveals photos of Chinese aircraft carrier project*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*INDEED a dire wake-up call* to strengthen China's domestic surveillance measures to counter the grave threat of espionage efforts.and to identify their collaborators!!! 

Perhaps the strategic shipyards need some kind of giant "walls" to veil their activities while all enthusiasts need to be severely warned to sort out the ignorant fanboys from Hànjiān 汉奸 and foreign spies 

Note: the high resolution video is said to be taken on around mid-December 2016. Chinese law prohibits taking photos of military areas. Four Japanese citizens were arrested last year on suspicion of spying, and it's said that one of the accused had gone on trial in Beijing.
In its commentary, the _National Defence Daily_ said advances in technology, such as more sophisticated cameras and the emergence of drones, posed challenges for the safeguarders of the nation’s secrets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

*Photos of China’s aircraft carrier urge better protection of confidential information*

*People's Daily Online*, 2016-12-28
http://en.people.cn/n3/2016/1228/c90000-9160425.html

Some high-resolution photos of China’s newest aircraft carrier, still under construction, have gained widespread attention online. The photos, which *clearly show details of the carrier’s structure*, first appeared on the site of Japan’s Kyodo News Service. *They were taken by employees of Kyodo News Service*, according to a report in China National Defense News.

The aircraft carrier is an important weapon for China. *Taking photos of the carrier is strictly forbidden. The fact that Japanese employees managed to snap photos of the ship despite heavy security is something of a wake-up call.*

Citing several examples from history, the report noted that keeping military secrets is a matter that affects state security and the potential for war. Prior to the first Sino-Japanese War (1894–95), Japanese spies learned the departure time of Chinese ships heading to Korea for reinforcements. Using this information, the Japanese navy ambushed the Chinese ships transporting soldiers. Later, during Japan’s aggression against China in 1930s, large numbers of Japanese came to China to survey the terrain, resources and social conditions of China, providing intelligence to the invading Japanese army.

*With the rapid advancement of technology such as big data and unmanned civil aircraft, it has become even easier to steal such secrets. In the meantime, foreign spies have started penetrating all sectors of society.*

*The report calls for the creation of an effective system to prevent confidential information leaks and improve state security education. April 15 was designated as China’s first National Security Education Day. In addition, authorities will promote education through posters, advertisements, film and even WeChat articles.*

The report additionally calls for strict management of certain groups. *Military fans have become a high-risk group for the leaking of confidential information.* In the past, some have shared images of advanced weapons before official photos were released. *Overseas military institutions and personnel have obtained significant intelligence in this way.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

updates: snow gone after the 29th, foggy now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

Folks, my very estimation that the CV-17 will be completed and do the trial sail within the Q1 2017. And this is a very conservative time frame, I guess

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Happy new year ...



onebyone said:


> *China's first domestic aircraft carrier the Type 001A reported to be launched Dec 26, 2015*
> ....



But is here someone lost between the years ?? We already have 2017 now !!! So it is simply a crappy old report with completely false assumptions. Launch in December 2015 was never and will never be possible !
And this too:



samsara said:


> Folks, my very estimation that the CV-17 will be completed and do the trial sail within the Q1 2017. And this is a very conservative time frame, I guess




This is at best a pure and simple fan-boy assumption, some sort of wet-dreams at best.

If You compare how long it took for the Liaoning at the same state of building until it was launched, there is simply NO, not the slightest change of a launch and first sea trails within the first three months.
No paining is done and IMO this wont occur as long it is that cold in Dalian, even more the Liaoning was finished and we do not know how much has to be done internally ... as such Sea Trails until March is simply impossible.


Deino


----------



## english_man

I think some members here are going crazy!  The Carrier 001A has still got a lot of work to be done to it EVEN before it gets launched. Even a Chinese military spokesman last year, stated that the Carrier wouldn't get launched until probably somewhere around Spring 2017, as they wanted to ensure everything was done right. Even this timescale is very rapid for a build of a carrier. Remember this is a colossal sized vessel, and requires an army of people working on it to complete the vast number of tasks. Painting this vessel alone will take quite some time, its not a model you know . I know its hard to be patient, but the end result will be worth waiting for. It could be 2019 before 001A gets finished and enters service, at the best earliest estimate.

btw:- Happy NY.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

english_man said:


> I think some members here are going crazy!  The Carrier 001A has still got a lot of work to be done to it EVEN before it gets launched. Even a Chinese military spokesman last year, stated that the Carrier wouldn't get launched until probably somewhere around Spring 2017, as they wanted to ensure everything was done right. Even this timescale is very rapid for a build of a carrier. Remember this is a colossal sized vessel, and requires an army of people working on it to complete the vast number of tasks. Painting this vessel alone will take quite some time, its not a model you know . I know its hard to be patient, but the end result will be worth waiting for. It could be 2019 before 001A gets finished and enters service, at the best earliest estimate.
> 
> btw:- Happy NY.


Happy NY.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brainsucker

english_man said:


> I think some members here are going crazy!  The Carrier 001A has still got a lot of work to be done to it EVEN before it gets launched. Even a Chinese military spokesman last year, stated that the Carrier wouldn't get launched until probably somewhere around Spring 2017, as they wanted to ensure everything was done right. Even this timescale is very rapid for a build of a carrier. Remember this is a colossal sized vessel, and requires an army of people working on it to complete the vast number of tasks. Painting this vessel alone will take quite some time, its not a model you know . I know its hard to be patient, but the end result will be worth waiting for. It could be 2019 before 001A gets finished and enters service, at the best earliest estimate.
> 
> btw:- Happy NY.



Happy NY too


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> Happy new year ...
> 
> But is here someone lost between the years ?? We already have 2017 now !!! So it is simply a crappy old report with completely false assumptions. Launch in December 2015 was never and will never be possible !
> And this too:
> 
> This is at best a pure and simple fan-boy assumption, some sort of wet-dreams at best.
> 
> If You compare how long it took for the Liaoning at the same state of building until it was launched, there is simply NO, not the slightest change of a launch and first sea trails within the first three months.
> No paining is done and IMO this wont occur as long it is that cold in Dalian, even more the Liaoning was finished and we do not know how much has to be done internally ... as such Sea Trails until March is simply impossible.
> 
> Deino



Now I guesstimate the CV-17 completion and maiden trial sailing is much more likely within the Q2 2017, a notable member here just posted the many tables that put the CV-17 *estimated completion within the Q2 2017*.

And put into the consideration that the winter denies the proper ship painting and the long holidays of Chinese New Year, the Q2 time frame is making much more sense. Sorry if my such simplified and a bit excited line has caused some kind of small fusses here... peace 

Personally, I must tell own self, patience does pay  and I do care much more about the final quality of product than the petty expedited timetable!!

*Happy New Year PDF members!* *Keep good health!*
_*Definitely t*_*here will be way more to see in 2017...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

2017 updates: Happy Chinese New Years to everybody, best wishes

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusheng

01272107

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


> 2017 updates: Happy Chinese New Years to everybody, best wishes




Are these really new images or older ones simply used to celebrate the Chinese New Year !!!??

By the way, a happy New Year to all here ...

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

very nice clip ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825283923131248640
Also available here:

http://www.pearvideo.com/video_1029365

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Three arresting wires instead of four ...

001A





001

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Guy

We should build something like that.


----------



## Ultima Thule

Hassan Guy said:


> We should build something like that.


No waste of resources, we need air defense destroyers and frigates


----------



## Hassan Guy

pakistanipower said:


> No waste of resources, we need air defense destroyers and frigates


I think those are in development.


----------



## Ultima Thule

Hassan Guy said:


> I think those are in development.


for what purpose we should build those? kindly explain


----------



## Hassan Guy

pakistanipower said:


> for what purpose we should build those? kindly explain


New frigates I meant.


----------



## Ultima Thule

Hassan Guy said:


> New frigates I meant.


Don't divert your post first you stated we need aircraft carrier we should build it and this you think i am an idiot


----------



## Hassan Guy

pakistanipower said:


> Don't divert your post first you stated we need aircraft carrier we should build it and this you think i am an idiot


I was responding to your comment about frigates.


----------



## Ultima Thule

Hassan Guy said:


> I was responding to your comment about frigates.


But i am replying your First post that you are saying that
*We should build something like that.* and remember this thread titled is 

* Building of Type001A Carrier*
*So your first post clearly stated you want to build aircraft carrier in Pakistan*


----------



## yusheng

https://v.qq.com/x/cover/6kj9ywts5jq77zy/o0370u3hu0z.html

a short clip showing how 001a was built

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

山东舰

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

CV-17 'Shan Dong' A.C ?!


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> CV-17 'Shan Dong' A.C ?!




Seems so and it seems also as if all the latest images posted are in fact older ones, since here in this dated 20. November 2016 the ramp already looks painted.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> Seems so and it seems also as if all the latest images posted are in fact older ones, since here in this dated 20. November 2016 the ramp already looks painted.
> 
> Deino
> 
> View attachment 373886




Uppps .. still no paint, here's a better image also dated 20. November.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

_Foreign media: China's first home-made aircraft carrier (CV-17) may be deployed to the South China Sea. Foreign media closely focus on trend of China's new home-made aircraft carrier.
_
*CCTV 4 中文国际 - FOCUS TODAY 今日关注 2017.02.03*

ROK, US defense chief agree on THAAD deployment within this year as scheduled
New-type Warplanes are deployed to ROK and Japan
Over 100 jet fighters will be deployed at Iwakuni base, Japan
US military will deploy 12 F-16 fighters to ROK within this month for guard relief
5 early warning aircraft will be deployed to Japan
To contain China? US pushes forward deployment of strategic weapons in APAC

RUS ambassador to ROK: If ROK deploys THAAD, RUS will accordingly take measures
_US media: China test-fires DF-5C ICBM carrying 10 independent warheads. 
China's *hypersonic vehicle* may penetrate US missile defense system. China successfully conducts hypersonic vehicle test for the 7th time._

*Japan and US confirm US-Japan Security Treaty is applicable to Diaoyu Islands. US SecDef claims to fulfill its obligations to Japan's defense.*






~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Beijing vows its new aircraft carrier will be based in the disputed South China Sea in warning to the US and its regional neighbours*

By Dave Burke *for Mail Online AND REUTERS*, 2017-02-01

China reportedly plans to place its new carrier in disputed waters
It comes days after White House pledged to challenge Chinese occupation
It could cause a flashpoint among China's rivals in the area
Reports say the move will help military respond to 'complicated situations'
Tensions between the Trump administration and China could be set to heighten amid reports that Beijing plans to place a new aircraft carrier in disputed waters.

Reports in the Chinese media state that the carrier, provisionally named the Shandong, is set to sited closed to the South China Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> Uppps .. still no paint, here's a better image also dated 20. November.
> 
> View attachment 373937




Not sure if a recent one ... but at least different to the one from November 2016:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> Not sure if a recent one ... but at least different to the one from November 2016:



Not only that huge crane ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

China’s new aircraft carrier to be launched early 2017 and to enter the service by 2020, experts say
(People's Daily Online) 03:16, February 15, 2017

China’s second aircraft carrier is scheduled to be launched later this year and is expected to enter the service by 2020, Xu Guangyu, a retired Chinese military officer and consultant to the China Arms Control and Disarmament Assn, said in an interview with Beijing Media Network.

China's first home-made aircraft carrier, designed to be a base for fighter jets and helicopters, is now near completion. The aircraft carrier is the first of the Type 001A class, and represents an important step in advancing China's naval power.

"The aircraft carrier is being built as planned. Most of its major construction and design work has been completed. Its hull has already been assembled in a shipyard. The ship will soon be equipped with aviation, radar and other facilities," said Chinese Defense Ministry Spokesperson Wu Qian in October 2016, when he was responding to media inquiries on alleged aircraft carrier images circulating online.

Yin Zhuo, a Chinese naval expert, also confirmed in a CCTV interview that China's first home-made aircraft carrier is expected to be launched in water in early 2017.

There is still a large amount of work to do at the carrier’s outfitting stage after its launching. It will take about one to two years to carry out functional debugging for its devices as well as weapons and equipment. The new aircraft carrier could begin its sea trial by early 2019, Xu said.

Xu also mentioned in the interview that Chinese carrier pilots are also under training, with an expectation of forming two aviation units.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## monitor

Hi-res photo of 001A's island.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Very nice ... come on ! Let's give that damn thing a coat of paint and let it swim.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

People's Daily Online
*2nd carrier almost complete*
In-Depth Coverage
People's Daily Online

(Global Times) 10:19, February 21, 2017

China is close to completing its second aircraft carrier, which will begin service by 2020, experts said.

China Central Television (CCTV) reported that the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy's Type 001A class aircraft carrier's scaffold has been removed and red undercoat has been painted below the ship's waterline in Dalian, northeastern Liaoning Province, and that a launching ceremony will soon be held.

"Unlike the Liaoning(Type 001), China's first aircraft carrier, a refitted ship built by Ukraine (under the former Soviet Union), the 001A is China-built, and its design, combat capability and technologies will be much more advanced," Song Zhongping, a military expert, told the Global Times.

"One key difference is the design will be more 'humanized,' which means all personnel on the carrier will enjoy a more comfortable and modern environment," Song said.

However, "there's still a long way to go from its launch to enlistment, which normally takes two years," Yin Zhuo, a senior researcher at the PLA Navy Equipment Research Center, told CCTV.

Song said "its status can be compared to a house whose paint job has been completed but requires decorating, which, in military terms, is called the 'outfitting stage.'"

It means all weapons and equipment, including the radar system, air defense system and communications system will be outfitted on the carrier. After this, the carrier and aircraft on it will be tested, and then the carrier will be ready to serve, Song said.

"Construction of the aircraft carrier is on schedule. Most of its construction and design work has been completed. Its hull has already been assembled at the shipyard. The ship will soon be equipped with radar and other facilities," said Chinese defense ministry spokesperson Wu Qian in October 2016, in response to media inquiries on reported aircraft carrier images circulating online.

A large amount of work remains to be done on the carrier's outfitting stage after it's launched, presumably sometime this year, Li Jie, a naval military expert, said. "It will take about one to two years to carry out functional debugging of its devices, weapons and equipment. The new aircraft carrier can begin sea trials by early 2019."

*Catapult technology*

On December 31, 2015 the Chinese defense ministry formally announced the construction of the 001A, and another spokesperson Yang Yujun said, "This carrier, with a displacement of 50,000 tons, will be the base for J-15 fighters and other types of aircraft."

The design and construction of the second aircraft carrier is based on experience, research and training from the first carrier, the Liaoning, Yang added.

Based on information released by the Chinese defense ministry, 001A's aircraft will still use the ski-jump method of taking off from a ski ramp on the front of the carrier just like its "sister," the Liaoning, rather than more advanced catapult technology used by US aircraft carriers.

China is looking into catapult technology, Li said, and the technology will likely be adopted on the 002, China's third aircraft carrier, which is being built in Shanghai.

"In other words, 002 is entirely different from the Liaoning (001) and 001A, and it will look like US aircraft carrier rather than a Russian one," Li said.

Most advanced aircraft carriers use the Electromagnetic Catapult System, or Electromagnetic launcher (EML), to launch carrier-based jets, but China is still testing steam catapults, Li said. "The main difference is that EMLs are more flexible and the system's speed can be controlled, so it can launch aircraft of different sizes."

Yin said "in order to protect China's territories and overseas interests, China needs two carrier strike groups in the West Pacific Ocean and two in the Indian Ocean. So we need at least five to six aircraft carriers."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salarsikander

Chinese way Is becoming new trend. Follow this trend and rise or perish and cease to exist


----------



## YeBeWarned

Picture to daal yaar  
OP without a Pic


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

*China's Second Aircraft Carrier Is Almost Complete (And 4 More Could Be Coming)*







Dave Majumdar
February 22, 2017

According to Chinese state media, Beijing’s first domestically built carrier is nearing completion at Dalian.

The vessel—which is expected to become operational in 2020—will be launched soon.

Thereafter, the new carrier will spend roughly the next two years being outfitted with various systems such as sensors and other hardware.

Compared to the Liaoning—which was rebuilt from the decaying hulk of the Soviet Kuznetsov-class Baku—the Beijing’s new Type-001A will be much improved. Particularly, the Chinese have improved the crew spaces—which have never been a priority onboard Russian vessels.

“Unlike the Liaoning (Type 001), China's first aircraft carrier, a refitted ship built by Ukraine (under the former Soviet Union), the 001A is China-built, and its design, combat capability and technologies will be much more advanced,” Song Zhongping, a Chinese military expert, told the Global Times. “One key difference is the design will be more 'humanized,' which means all personnel on the carrier will enjoy a more comfortable and modern environment.”

After the ship is launched, workers at Dalian will still have to outfit the new carrier with all of its mission systems such as radars, communications gears and other hardware. That process could take up to two years, after which the new ship will have to undergo various sea trials to ensure all of its systems work correctly. “It will take about one to two years to carry out functional debugging of its devices, weapons and equipment,” Chinese naval expert Li Jie told the People’s Daily. “The new aircraft carrier can begin sea trials by early 2019."

However, after Type-001A is completed, China will abandon the ski-jump equipped Kuznetsov-class design and develop a new carrier equipped with steam catapults. China has been developing an Electromagnetic Aircraft Launch System similar to those found onboard the soon-to-be-commissioned USS Gerald Ford (CVN-78), but Beijing will likely stick to steam catapults until the electromagnetic catapult technology is more mature. “In other words, 002 is entirely different from the Liaoning (001) and 001A, and it will look like US aircraft carrier rather than a Russian one," Li said.

Ultimately, Beijing will likely build at least a half-dozen carriers to meet its requirements.


Source:
http://nationalinterest.org/blog/th...ft-carrier-almost-complete-4-more-could-19542

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Back to the future, post year 2020, in CG.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

China’s home-made aircraft carrier, the Type 001A is ready for launch but it entry into service will take a further two years as the ship will be outfitted with weapons and systems before sea trials are held.

State-owned China Mil website reported quoting China Central Television (CCTV) that the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy's Type 001A class aircraft carrier's scaffold has been removed and red undercoat has been painted below the ship's waterline in Dalian, Liaoning Province.

After launch, weapons and equipment, including the radar system, air defense system and communications system will be outfitted on the carrier. After this, the carrier and aircraft on it will be subjected to extensive sea trials which involves aircraft landing and take-off from it deck.

China Mil quoted Li Jie, a naval military expert, as saying. "It will take about one to two years to carry out functional debugging of its devices, weapons and equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

Pics and videos pls....


----------



## monitor

Chinese First Aircraft carrier almost finished

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

monitor said:


> Chinese First Aircraft carrier almost finished




Isn't this the same image from December just turned around ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*China's second carrier is nearing structural completion and will soon have a launching ceremony*
February 24, 2017

China is close to completing and launching its second aircraft carrier. It will begin service by 2020.

China Central Television (CCTV) reported that the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy's Type 001A class aircraft carrier's scaffold has been removed and red undercoat has been painted below the ship's waterline in Dalian, northeastern Liaoning Province, and that a launching ceremony will soon be Held.

"Unlike the Liaoning (Type 001), China's first aircraft carrier, a refitted ship built by Ukraine (under the former former Union Union), the 001A is China-built, and its design, combat capability and technologies will be much much advanced, Song Zhongping, a military expert, told the Global Times.

"One key difference is the design will be more 'humanized,' which means all personnel on the carrier will enjoy a more comfortable and modern environment," Song said.

However, "there's still a long way to go from its launch to enlistment, which normally takes two years," Yin Zhuo, a senior researcher at the PLA Navy Equipment Research Center,

Song said "its status can be compared to a house terms paint job has been long but requires decorating, which, in military terms, is called the 'outfitting stage.

It means all weapons and equipment, including the radar system, air defense system and communications system will be outfitted on the carrier. After this, the carrier and aircraft on will will be tested, and then the carrier will be ready to serve, Song said The

"Construction of the aircraft carrier is on schedule. Most of its construction and design work has been long. Its hull has already been assembled at the shipyard. The ship will soon be equipped with radar and other facilities," said Chinese defense ministry spokesperson Wu Qian in October 2016, in response to media inquiries on share aircraft carrier images online

A large amount of work remains to be done on the carrier's outfitting stage after it's launched, presumably sometime this year, Li Jie, a naval military expert, said. "It will take about one to two years to carry out functional debugging of its devices , Weapons and equipment. The new aircraft carrier can begin sea trials by early 2019. "






*Catapult technology*

On December 31, 2015 the Chinese defense ministry formal announced the construction of the 001A, and another spokesperson Yang Yujun said, "This carrier, with a displacement of 50,000 tons, will be the base for J-15 fighters and other types of aircraft. "

The design and construction of the second aircraft carrier is based on experience, research and training from the first carrier, the Liaoning, Yang added.

Based on information released by the Chinese defense ministry, 001A's aircraft will still use the ski-jump method of taking off from a ski ramp on the front of the carrier just like its "sister," the Liaoning, rather than more advanced catapult technology used By US aircraft carriers

China is looking into catapult technology, Li said, and the technology will be based on the 002, China's third aircraft carrier, which is being built in Shanghai.

"In other words, 002 is next different from the Liaoning (001) and 001A, and it will look like US aircraft carrier than than a Russian one," Li said.

More modern carriers use the Electromagnetic Catapult System, or Electromagnetic launcher (EML), to launch carrier-based jets, but China is still testing steam catapults, Li said. "The main difference is that EMLs are more flexible and the system's speed can Be controlled, so it can launch aircraft of different sizes.

Yin said "in order to protect China's territories and overseas interests, China needs two carrier strike groups in the West Pacific Ocean and two in the Indian Ocean. So we need at least five to six aircraft carriers.

http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/02/chinas-second-carrier-is-nearing.html

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Imran Khan

great news good going Chinese friends

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*China's Type 001A CV makes progress at Dalian - 38.935925 N 121.613170 E
Sean O'Connor, Indianapolis* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
23 February 2017





_Airbus Defence and Space imagery dated 13 January showing China's Type 001A aircraft carrier hull nearing completion at Dalian shipyard. Prior to launch, remaining supports will be removed, as will objects within the dry dock. Source: CNES 2017, Distribution Airbus DS/2017 IHS Markit_

*Key Points*

China's Type 001A aircraft carrier is nearing completion, with most external structural work visibly complete.
Following the addition of a red anti-fouling coating to the lower hull, little work remains before the 001A hull can be launched.
Airbus Defence and Space imagery captured on 13 January shows progress being made with China's Type 001A aircraft carrier (CV) at the Dalian shipyard in northeastern China, where the carrier hull is progressing towards being launched.

_Jane's_ previously examined the status of the shipbuilding programmes at Dalian in August 2016. Since then the superstructure of the Type 001A CV has been installed, along with the aircraft elevators, and the remaining decking has been put in place. Minor work remains visible on deck, with a portion of decking seen temporarily removed in November 2016.

On 20 February state broadcaster China Central Television (CCTV) reported that some of the support equipment, possibly including support bracers or scaffolding around the upper surfaces, had been removed and that red paint had been applied to the hull. Red anti-fouling paint is used beneath the waterline to prevent the growth of marine organisms on the hull, which can affect performance.

The lack of major external components remaining to be installed on the Type 001A CV hull, and the presence of the red anti-fouling paint on the lower hull, indicates that it is nearing launch. The only major exterior work remaining involves surfacing and painting the flight deck. It may be possible to perform this task following launch, should the dry dock be required for another shipbuilding programme. A key indicator that the Type 001A is preparing for launch will be removal of extant support bracers currently in place within the dry dock, as well as any remaining equipment or materials residing on the dry dock floor.

Meanwhile, the 13 January satellite imagery also shows that the second Dalian-produced Type 052D guided-missile destroyer (DDG) is receiving weapons and sensors.


To read the full article, Client Login

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*CCTV 4 中文国际 – FOCUS TODAY 今日关注 20170224*
At 00:01:01




*Update about "Shandong" Type 001A CV-17 aircraft carrier*
_(spoken Chinese with some English texts limited to the key points)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

2017 January 30th photo . Dalian shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

From cjdby,

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


> From cjdby,



Finally the first coat of grey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

I have a feeling that they are doing as much out fitting as possible while 001A is in the dry dock, the launch date is certainly not a priority. This will cut down the out-fitting period after launching the ship.

If this is true, we won't see 001A launch soon.

However, this could expedite the sea trial date, and consequently, the commission date, if all goes well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

001A-type aircraft painted in

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

monitor said:


> 001A-type aircraft painted in




Ähhhm ... just look two post above !!!??


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*China begins equipment installation on homegrown aircraft carrier*
(People's Daily Online) March 10, 2017







The major construction and design work of China’s second aircraft carrier has been completed, bringing the country one step closer to establishing its own carrier fleet, according to a PLA authority.

“The aircraft carrier’s hull blocks have been joined at the shipyard, and equipment installation is currently underway,” said Wang Weiming, deputy chief of staff of the Chinese People’s Liberation Army Navy and an NPC deputy, during a March 9 interview with Xinhua on the sidelines of the annual session of the National People’s Congress. The carrier is now awaiting fitting, Wang added.

“In addition to the existing carrier Liaoning, China will put more effort into building its own fleet of aircraft carriers. The number of China’s future carriers depends on the country’s strategic and military needs. We will not compete with the U.S. to build a fleet of 12 carriers, which is not necessary for China, as the country pursues a national defense policy that is purely defensive in nature,” Chen Zhou, a researcher with the Academy of Military Sciences, told Beijing Youth Daily. Chen is also an NPC deputy.

Chen’s remarks came after U.S. President Donald Trump promised that he would bolster the U.S. Navy by expanding its number of carriers from 10 to 12.

Echoing Chen, Wang Huayong, deputy political commissar of the Eastern Theater Command, attempted to allay fears surrounding China’s rising naval power. He emphasized that the country’s forces are for defensive purposes only.

“The aircraft carrier is still in its training and trial stage. Marines remain weak, and the number and quality of long-distance vessels do not meet expectations," Wang told Xinhua.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

Oedo soldier speculation
Yesterday's 001 A type aircraft carrier. It seems that it will be launched on March 26
昨日の001A型空母。3月26日で進水予定らしい


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840048803700867072

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nang2

Deino said:


> Oedo soldier speculation
> Yesterday's 001 A type aircraft carrier. It seems that it will be launched on March 26
> 昨日の001A型空母。3月26日で進水予定らしい
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840048803700867072
> View attachment 382956
> View attachment 382957


wrong thread, mod?


----------



## Deino

nang2 said:


> wrong thread, mod?



Uppss ... Sorry !

But now corrected.


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


> From cjdby,




Any idea, how long it will take to paint the ship, clean the deck and prepare it for launch ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

APAR Installation has begun ...






+ another new one !

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

New images ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BHarwana

*Second Chinese Liaoning aircraft carrier might be launched at the end of April 2017, local media reported Friday.*

MOSCOW (Sputnik) – According to Sina news portal, a number of photos have been circulating in the Internet, depicting installation of radars and base painting of the deck. After analyzing the photos expects came to a conclusion that the vessel might be launched in late April, in particular on April 23, when China celebrates Founding day of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy.

Liaoning is a Type 001 class vessel. The first carrier was rebuilt out of Soviet aircraft cruiser Varyag in early 2000s, with the first sea trial taking place in 2011. In September 2012, Liaoning was commissioned into the PLA Navy.

In late December 2015, the Chinese Defense Ministry announced plans to construct a new Liaoning aircraft carrier, built by China itself.

https://sputniknews.com/asia/201703241051909732-china-aircraft-carrier/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

*Ohhh .... can You please post Your posts in the already existing threads instead of each time creating a new one !!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*CCTV 4 中文国际 – FOCUS TODAY 今日关注 20170327*
首艘国产航母或将下水 火箭军随时待战






*China's first home-made carrier may be launched on PLA Navy Day (4/23)*
*PLA Rocket Force is ready for combat anytime*


----------



## Deino

Not sure if indeed from yesterday but anyway until the end of April (4/23) it will be a tough timeline !


----------



## samsara

Here's a screenshot from CCTV clip"





Works progress of Type-001A A.C. by February 22, the blurred captions say: Minor work ongoing (L); Superstructure installed (middle) and Flight deck complete (R).

There's a good chance that the date will be met since the state-owned broadcast and people in knowing have covered it.


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> Here's a screenshot from CCTV clip"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works progress of Type-001A A.C. by February 22, the blurred captions say: Minor work ongoing (L); Superstructure installed (middle) and Flight deck complete (R).
> 
> There's a good chance that the date will be met since the state-owned broadcast and people in knowing have covered it.




But the issue is that ship HAS to be painted prior to its launch, which alone will be a tough timeline to finish.


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> But the issue is that ship HAS to be painted prior to its launch, which alone will be a tough timeline to finish.


Let's see Deino  let's see if the famous Chinese building speed works on this one or not.

Just less than 30-day waiting  let's build the patience a little bit more... I've been refraining from being in rush to watch its launch since last time...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Patience .... I have no patience !!!!


----------



## Keel

It's said maiden launch date: April 23, 2017 - so slow!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

OPINIONS
*With homemade aircraft carrier, Chinese navy may see major restructuring*

China Military - Editor Huang Panyue - 2017-03-29

BEIJING, Mar. 29 (ChinaMil) -- China's first indigenous aircraft carrier has once again made headlines recently.

*The Chinese navy may see a major restructuring after its homemade aircraft carrier enters into service, said Rear Admiral Yin Zhuo, a Chinese naval expert, in an interview.*

Photos posted online this month indicated the aircraft carrier had been painted with red primer and was being equipped with radar and other facilities, Taiwan media reported on last Saturday.

*The newest photos also showed its deck was being cleaned, the report said, adding that the carrier was quite likely be launched in water on April 23, the founding anniversary of the Chinese navy.*

According to Rear Admiral Yin Zhuo, the online photos showed the domestic aircraft carrier’s island had been almost completed, installation of power systems and cabins in the lower part of the ship finished, and the deck already sealed.

The hull exterior was painted with red primer, an anti-fouling paint which is toxic, so the ship will not be left in open air for too long and will soon be launched in water, Yin explained.

According to Senior Captain Cao Weidong, another military expert from a naval institute of the PLA Navy, building a warship usually consists of three major phases: first, cutting steel plates, signaling the beginning of construction. Second, launching in water, meaning the hull is finished. Third, the ship enters into service.

There is still much work to do at the carrier's outfitting stage after its launching. Then functional debugging for its devices will be carried out before a trial on the sea, Cao said.

Some foreign media reports speculated that Chinese navy’s capability would exceed the US navy in West Pacific in the next two to three decades.

In response, Yin said Chinese navy’s structure will see significant changes after the aircraft carrier enters into service, i.e. *the aircraft carrier formation will become the core of the surface force*.

*Nevertheless, China will not seek development on such a large scale as that of the US navy, which has 11 aircraft carrier formations, Yin said.*

*Foreign media reports often adopts a kind of “kill-with-flattery” tactic toward China when it comes to making comparisons between Chinese and US military forces, at the cost of compromising objectivity, Yin noted.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

samsara said:


> OPINIONS
> *With homemade aircraft carrier, Chinese navy may see major restructuring*
> 
> China Military - Editor Huang Panyue - 2017-03-29
> 
> BEIJING, Mar. 29 (ChinaMil) -- China's first indigenous aircraft carrier has once again made headlines recently.
> 
> *The Chinese navy may see a major restructuring after its homemade aircraft carrier enters into service, said Rear Admiral Yin Zhuo, a Chinese naval expert, in an interview.*
> 
> Photos posted online this month indicated the aircraft carrier had been painted with red primer and was being equipped with radar and other facilities, Taiwan media reported on last Saturday.
> 
> *The newest photos also showed its deck was being cleaned, the report said, adding that the carrier was quite likely be launched in water on April 23, the founding anniversary of the Chinese navy.*
> 
> According to Rear Admiral Yin Zhuo, the online photos showed the domestic aircraft carrier’s island had been almost completed, installation of power systems and cabins in the lower part of the ship finished, and the deck already sealed.
> 
> The hull exterior was painted with red primer, an anti-fouling paint which is toxic, so the ship will not be left in open air for too long and will soon be launched in water, Yin explained.
> 
> According to Senior Captain Cao Weidong, another military expert from a naval institute of the PLA Navy, building a warship usually consists of three major phases: first, cutting steel plates, signaling the beginning of construction. Second, launching in water, meaning the hull is finished. Third, the ship enters into service.
> 
> There is still much work to do at the carrier's outfitting stage after its launching. Then functional debugging for its devices will be carried out before a trial on the sea, Cao said.
> 
> Some foreign media reports speculated that Chinese navy’s capability would exceed the US navy in West Pacific in the next two to three decades.
> 
> In response, Yin said Chinese navy’s structure will see significant changes after the aircraft carrier enters into service, i.e. *the aircraft carrier formation will become the core of the surface force*.
> 
> *Nevertheless, China will not seek development on such a large scale as that of the US navy, which has 11 aircraft carrier formations, Yin said.*
> 
> *Foreign media reports often adopts a kind of “kill-with-flattery” tactic toward China when it comes to making comparisons between Chinese and US military forces, at the cost of compromising objectivity, Yin noted.*




Hear hear the last paragraph. 

@cirr @Shotgunner51 @AndrewJin 

This is also happening in technology. The Bull shit report on quantum that both cirr and Shotgunner51 cited was a propaganda piece to get the Congress to shill out more money for research. 

The overplaying threat and capabilities of adversary is a long time tool employed by Americans both at individual level and in groups. 

It is so sad however that flattery still gets to Chinese members here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*Outfitting work on China's first self-produced aircraft carrier 'going smoothly'*

By Wang Xuejing - CGTN - 2017-03-30 16:45 GMT+8

*The outfitting process of China’s first self-produced aircraft carrier is underway, Defense Ministry spokesperson Wu Qian said at a regular press briefing on Thursday.*

Wu made the remark when asked for the latest news about China’s first domestically produced aircraft carrier, which will also be the country’s second carrier after the Liaoning.

*There have been reports saying the carrier will be launched on the national Navy Day on April 23, on which the People’s Liberation Army of China (PLA) is expected to celebrate the founding of its naval army.*

*In response to the report, Wu said it would not take long for further “good news” to be announced.*

Military experts told CGTN that *the new naval vessel will be China's first combat-ready carrier, and is likely to be based somewhere near the South China Sea* to handle “complicated situations” with the United States. *The Liaoning would likely remain a training ship for future carrier crews.‍*

The Liaoning, a renovated former Soviet ship originally launched in 1988, entered PLA service in 2012.

https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d55544f31497a4d/share_p.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

*First China-built carrier on target for April 23 launch*

The fit-out will continue for some time before the 70,000-tonne pride of the navy is commissioned


PUBLISHED : Thursday, 30 March, 2017, 11:56pm
UPDATED : Thursday, 30 March, 2017, 11:57pm






China’s defence ministry has confirmed that the country’s first locally built aircraft carrier has entered its final stage of construction before the hull is launched, which media reports suggest could be as early as April 23, the founding anniversary of the navy.

“China’s first home-built aircraft carrier is now being fitted out, everything is going very smoothly,” defence ministry spokesman Wu Qian said on Thursday when asked about the carrier’s upcoming launch.









“Regarding the news [about wether the ship will be launched in time for the navy’s anniversary] I believe you won’t have to wait too long.”

No advanced jet launch system for China’s third aircraft carrier, experts say

Earlier this week, mainland media reported that the carrier, temporarily named the Type 001A, would be launched on April 23, the 68th anniversary of the founding of the People’s Liberation Army Navy.

Citing sources close to the navy, the _South China Morning Post_ earlier this week reported that President Xi Jinping might attend the launch.

The new carrier will be similar to the Liaoning, China’s first carrier which was refurbished from the half-completed carrier Varyag that Beijing bought from Ukraine in 1998. It will also be equipped with a ski-jump take-off ramp.










However, Beijing-based naval expert Li Jie said the layout, equipment and overall operational concept of the Type 001A would be more advanced and functional than the Liaoning.

According to Li, certain weapons were excluded from the Type 001A platform to allow the ship to park more J-15 fighter jets. The hangar was also being expanded to allow the new carrier to carry between six and eight more J-15s than the Liaoning.

“The ongoing fit-out is preliminary to the carrier’s launch. Other follow-up work will be carried out after the giant ship enters the water,” Li said.

“It’s a complicated and huge project to move such a huge hull from land to sea.

China building navy’s biggest amphibious assault vessel, sources say

“Many key weapons and pipelines will be installed after the launch, to prevent the equipment from being damaged while the ship is being moved.”

Compared with the Liaoning, the Type 001A could carry more helicopters and fixed-wing early-warning aircraft, Li said. The country’s most advanced S-band radars and four batteries of HQ-10 short-range air defence missiles with 24 tubes each would also deployed on the new ship, Li said.

The HQ-10 missile system is mounted on the navy’s most advanced Type 052D destroyers and Type 056 frigates, while the S-band radar system is capable of covering a 360-degree search field to scout dozens of targets in the air and at sea.

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/dipl...st-china-built-carrier-target-april-23-launch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Hmmm ... come on !
*Navy Day on April 23 is a perfect day.
*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847790062251134977

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

updates

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## homing28



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## grey boy 2

homing28 said:


> View attachment 388079
> View attachment 388080



Awesome pictures, thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848290330986369024
The Type-001A aircraft carrier at night.
_*It has already been 16 years since the Hainan Island incident in 2001(*).*_

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848199282851053572
(*)_ *The Hainan Island incident* refers to the incident of a mid-air collision between a USN EP-3E ARIES II signals intelligence aircraft conducted air surveillance near China and a PLAN J-8II interceptor fighter jet on April 1, 2001, costed the live of *Lt. Cdr. Wang Wei, posthumously honored in China as a "Guardian of Territorial Airspace and Waters".*_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gambit

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Hear hear the last paragraph.
> 
> @cirr @Shotgunner51 @AndrewJin
> 
> This is also happening in technology. The Bull shit report on quantum that both cirr and Shotgunner51 cited was a propaganda piece to get the Congress to shill out more money for research.
> 
> *The overplaying threat and capabilities of adversary is a long time tool employed by Americans both at individual level and in groups.*
> 
> It is so sad however that flattery still gets to Chinese members here.


Not just US, but everybody. You have to overestimate. Any homeowner must, upon seeing one intruder, assume that there could be another. If you see the shadow of something with length, do you assume a stick or the barrel of a shotgun ? Military history is filled with events where one side underestimated its opponent.

Chinese Defense Ministry Foreign Affairs Office Major General Qian Lihua said: *"The navy of any great power has the dream to have one or more aircraft carriers. The question is not whether you have an aircraft carrier, but what you do with your aircraft carrier".*

I am not making this up...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/7732679.stm

The implication is serious and clear: That a one-carrier navy is essentially a 'showboat' carrier navy.

You may not like the derogatory tinge but that is the reality of power projection and worse -- war. General Qian made that implication yrs before the Liaoning was commissioned.

At its core, naval airpower is the delivery of the military's most potent weapon -- airpower -- to an area outside of home support. A single hull navy is predictable, you know where he will be and where he is going to land. No different with a navy that have only one aircraft carrier, you know where his extraterritorial airpower is heading and where it will be employed. A two-carrier navy is more difficult to predict, and more so with a navy that have multiple carriers fleets. Not even restrictive waters like the Mediterranean Sea is immune from multi-front naval airpower assaults. One way or another, that adversary will find air assault avenues in that restrictive body of water.

China is looking to at least control -- if not outright own -- the South China Sea region. The size of the Liaoning and her coming sister carriers will serve China's plan for the SCS very well. While these ships are not of the 'super carrier' class, each will not require as much escorts and support as the American super carriers, making each fleet quicker to respond to any potential threat in the SCS, especially when China's potential naval challengers in the region are essentially coastal, not quite open water navies.

The US is overplaying China's threat and capabilities ? Try also Viet Nam, Malaysia, Philippines, Indonesia, and even Australia in this mix.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

gambit said:


> Not just US, but everybody. You have to overestimate. Any homeowner must, upon seeing one intruder, assume that there could be another. If you see the shadow of something with length, do you assume a stick or the barrel of a shotgun ? Military history is filled with events where one side underestimated its opponent.
> 
> Chinese Defense Ministry Foreign Affairs Office Major General Qian Lihua said: *"The navy of any great power has the dream to have one or more aircraft carriers. The question is not whether you have an aircraft carrier, but what you do with your aircraft carrier".*
> 
> I am not making this up...
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/7732679.stm
> 
> The implication is serious and clear: That a one-carrier navy is essentially a 'showboat' carrier navy.
> 
> You may not like the derogatory tinge but that is the reality of power projection and worse -- war. General Qian made that implication yrs before the Liaoning was commissioned.
> 
> At its core, naval airpower is the delivery of the military's most potent weapon -- airpower -- to an area outside of home support. A single hull navy is predictable, you know where he will be and where he is going to land. No different with a navy that have only one aircraft carrier, you know where his extraterritorial airpower is heading and where it will be employed. A two-carrier navy is more difficult to predict, and more so with a navy that have multiple carriers fleets. Not even restrictive waters like the Mediterranean Sea is immune from multi-front naval airpower assaults. One way or another, that adversary will find air assault avenues in that restrictive body of water.
> 
> China is looking to at least control -- if not outright own -- the South China Sea region. The size of the Liaoning and her coming sister carriers will serve China's plan for the SCS very well. While these ships are not of the 'super carrier' class, each will not require as much escorts and support as the American super carriers, making each fleet quicker to respond to any potential threat in the SCS, especially when China's potential naval challengers in the region are essentially coastal, not quite open water navies.
> 
> The US is overplaying China's threat and capabilities ? Try also Viet Nam, Malaysia, Philippines, Indonesia, and even Australia in this mix.




I don't think that Malaysians, Indonesians, or even Australians play up china threat. China has very cordial relations with Malaysia and Indonesia at least. 

Also, I would say for its most immediate goals, aircraft carriers are not really required by China. All major hotspots of trouble are actually quite close to land bases of China. 

One can very easily project force upto at least 500 km from land bases.


----------



## gambit

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I don't think that Malaysians, Indonesians, or even Australians play up china threat. China has very cordial relations with Malaysia and Indonesia at least.


Cordial does not mean they are not suspicious of China's motives. No one is denying the fact that China is trying to control the SCS. Even you is dancing around that issue.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Also, I would say for its most immediate goals, aircraft carriers are not really required by China. All major hotspots of trouble are actually quite close to land bases of China.


This is about long term goals.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> One can very easily project force upto at least 500 km from land bases.


As much as I am a proponent of airpower, the reality is that airpower is not persistent. For the seas, you need naval airpower.


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

Has the displacement tonnage for this new aircraft carrier been officially revealed yet? I had assumed it will be the same as the Liaoning, but the figures I saw reported online have been all over the place. Just about every number between 50,000 tonnes up to 70,000 tonnes can be found.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Brainsucker

ChineseToTheBone said:


> Has the displacement tonnage for this new aircraft carrier been officially revealed yet? I had assumed it will be the same as the Liaoning, but the figures I saw reported online have been all over the place. Just about every number between 50,000 tonnes up to 70,000 tonnes can be found.



I don't see that tonnage is how we measure the ship. Rather than that, Size matter more. Because they need to be larger and has more space to be effective as an Aircraft Carrier, not how "fat" the ship is.

Being light can be considered as achievement if the size and technology are comparable to other heavier Ships

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Expedition

gambit said:


> Not just US, but everybody. You have to overestimate. Any homeowner must, upon seeing one intruder, assume that there could be another. If you see the shadow of something with length, do you assume a stick or the barrel of a shotgun ? Military history is filled with events where one side underestimated its opponent.
> 
> Chinese Defense Ministry Foreign Affairs Office Major General Qian Lihua said: *"The navy of any great power has the dream to have one or more aircraft carriers. The question is not whether you have an aircraft carrier, but what you do with your aircraft carrier".*
> 
> I am not making this up...
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/7732679.stm
> 
> The implication is serious and clear: That a one-carrier navy is essentially a 'showboat' carrier navy.
> 
> You may not like the derogatory tinge but that is the reality of power projection and worse -- war. General Qian made that implication yrs before the Liaoning was commissioned.
> 
> At its core, naval airpower is the delivery of the military's most potent weapon -- airpower -- to an area outside of home support. A single hull navy is predictable, you know where he will be and where he is going to land. No different with a navy that have only one aircraft carrier, you know where his extraterritorial airpower is heading and where it will be employed. A two-carrier navy is more difficult to predict, and more so with a navy that have multiple carriers fleets. Not even restrictive waters like the Mediterranean Sea is immune from multi-front naval airpower assaults. One way or another, that adversary will find air assault avenues in that restrictive body of water.
> 
> China is looking to at least control -- if not outright own -- the South China Sea region. The size of the Liaoning and her coming sister carriers will serve China's plan for the SCS very well. While these ships are not of the 'super carrier' class, each will not require as much escorts and support as the American super carriers, making each fleet quicker to respond to any potential threat in the SCS, especially when China's potential naval challengers in the region are essentially coastal, not quite open water navies.
> 
> The US is overplaying China's threat and capabilities ? Try also Viet Nam, Malaysia, Philippines, Indonesia, and even Australia in this mix.




If the USA can have 12 carriers, we should have 36. Because of our huge population to protect.

If any country is not satisfied, just build their own or call USA navy for help.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Star Expedition said:


> If the USA can have 12 carriers, we should have 36. Because of our huge population to protect.
> 
> If any country is not satisfied, just build their own or call USA navy for help.


In that case China needs to "borrow the USD printing press" from the USA to finance the dozens "conveniently", otherwise not only the costs of making those A.C., even the overall operating bill itself is choking one's economy... and it has been happening on the printing press owner too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Expedition

samsara said:


> Then China needs to "borrow the USD printing press" from the USA to finance the dozens "conveniently", otherwise not only the costs of making, even the operating bills themselves are choking one's economy... and they have been happening on the printing press owner.



It is ok.
We still have control over the whole nation including monetary and foreign investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Update 2017 April 4th.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Deino

Finally .... and here are four more images !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Blue Marlin

ok so when will she be hitting the water? @Deino .........


----------



## Star Expedition

too small.
It should be 200k tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> Update 2017 April 4th.
> View attachment 388747




For what are the parts in the hall ?? ... a civilian ship ? ... a second 001A or 001B or even already Type 002 ??


----------



## grey boy 2

Deino said:


> For what are the parts in the hall ?? ... a civilian ship ? ... a second 001A or 001B or even already Type 002 ??



A little translation to my ability
Civilian ship: 4 holes at the lower front, 6 holes at the back, looks exactly as the Sinopec 11X cross sections
*大连目前疑似分段应该是民船分段*




http://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2378234-1-1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Civilian ships usually stayed in the dry dock for relatively short time, 3 to 6 months would be quite normal.

If the next large navy ships (CV, LHD etc) will to occupy this dry dock, it would be in 3rd or 4th quarter of this year.

The exitement in Dalian will be the work in progress of 055 in another dry dock nearby.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

*China Reveals How Many Fighter Jets the New Aircraft Carrier Can Dock*

Sputnik International - 2017.04.05 17:10 (updated 2017.04.05 17:31)






Chinese media has revealed that the new Chinese aircraft carrier will be able to dock 36 Jian-15 fighters [J-15].

According to Chinese news portal Sina, “_At the moment, the aircraft carrier being prepared for launch is optimized in terms of load which compared to the Liaoning aircraft carrier can reach from 28 to 36 units of J-15 fighters._”

Currently, the Chinese Navy arsenal consists of the Liaoning aircraft carrier, created on the basis of the Soviet cruiser Varyag. Liaoning can base 24 J-15 fighters.

Earlier, Chinese media reported that the new aircraft carrier could be launched in late April 2017.

According to some experts, the likely date is April 23 which is the anniversary date of the founding of the PLA Navy.

_*The official representative of the Defense Ministry of the People's Republic of China, Wu Qian, said that the aircraft carrier, whose construction the country is conducting independently, is in its final stage.*_​
However, he did not confirm the statements made by the Chinese media regarding the exact launch date of the aircraft carrier.

Liaoning is a Type 001 class vessel. The first carrier was rebuilt out of the Soviet aircraft cruiser Varyag in early 2000s, with the first sea trial taking place in 2011. In September 2012, Liaoning was commissioned into the PLA Navy.

In late December 2015, the Chinese Defense Ministry announced plans to construct a new Liaoning aircraft carrier built by China itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Today's photo, a foggy day a foggy photo. The white painted parts are appearing slowly. Can the painters finish painting the hull before the rumoured April 23rd launch date?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

Should we expect water to fill up the dock and this aircraft carrier towed out to sea for its launch?


----------



## lcloo

ChineseToTheBone said:


> Should we expect water to fill up the dock and this aircraft carrier towed out to sea for its launch?


Yes, that is exactly what will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## terranMarine

Launch is approaching

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

terranMarine said:


> Launch is approaching


But *not* before the April 23rd!

Of course it will be cautiously readied... but still waiting for the *Auspicious Day* to go...  

So Chinese-style

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

And will it also get its pennant number before launch ?


----------



## Dungeness

cnleio said:


> View attachment 389760
> View attachment 389761





cnleio said:


> View attachment 389760
> View attachment 389761



What?! They finished the top coat painting in 4 days? 

It now looks 4/23 launch day is totally possible! I was very skeptical.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

Dungeness said:


> What?! They finished the top coat painting in 4 days?
> 
> It now looks 4/23 launch day is totally possible! I was very skeptical.


Let's just say that a modest number of 500 or so painters did the coat painting 24X7 to expedite the progress... does it sound feasible?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> And will it also get its pennant number before launch ?



Any idea ?


----------



## samsara

LAUNCHING DATE 4/23
The Type-001A aircraft carrier launching commemorative postcards are seen. The launch date will be April 23, the 68th anniversary of the People's Liberation Army Navy.





*@OedoSoldier* 2017.04.09

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## homing28



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

grey boy 2 said:


>



So we see the paint now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

WITHIN FOUR DAYS, a Big Change of Color.










*@xinfengcao* 2017.04.09

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

samsara said:


> WITHIN FOUR DAYS, a Big Change of Color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@xinfengcao* 2017.04.09




No shit! When Chinese say they are going to do something, they actually mean it.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## clibra

gambit said:


> No one is denying the fact that China is trying to control the SCS


You are projecting.
Control as much as possible, this is typical American thinking, we can tell that from the military base that spread all over the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Deino

Interesting ... 

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/....cn/c/nd/2017-04-06/doc-ifyecfnu7523193.shtml



cirr said:


> View attachment 390113



... will it receive its pennant number even before launch ?


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Interesting ...
> 
> http://www.microsofttranslator.com/BV.aspx?ref=IE8Activity&a=http://news.sina.com.cn/c/nd/2017-04-06/doc-ifyecfnu7523193.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> ... will it receive its pennant number even before launch ?



NO is the anwser if the PLAN sticks to its good old way

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> NO is the anwser if the PLAN sticks to its good old way




Since I do not remember any more, how was the situation with the Liaoning ?


----------



## grey boy 2

update

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> Since I do not remember any more, how was the situation with the Liaoning ?


Liaoning's pennant number was painted after the sea trial was completed, and just few days before official commissioning on September 25th, 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Leadership of China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation ( CSIC ) were seen for inspecting of the Aircraft-carrier before launch 中船领导视察国产航母进度！现下水庆典用阶梯
4月11日，中船重工党组书记、董事长胡问鸣到大船集团专项检查重点工程（001A航母）进展、产品质量、安全生产工作和党组织建设情况。图片中疑似出现了庆典时使用的阶梯式钢架站台用于出席仪式的嘉宾领导合影。（来源：中船重工）

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

yusheng said:


> View attachment 390350
> View attachment 390351



These are old from 4. April ... and already posted pages ago !???


----------



## Get Ya Wig Split



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## rashid.sarwar

Will it be nuclear powered?


----------



## Deino

Get Ya Wig Split said:


>



Paintibg seems to be done...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Get Ya Wig Split

Take a close look at island. Photo by 威猛

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

Wow. By the looks of it, the ship will definitely be able to make the date.




rashid.sarwar said:


> Will it be nuclear powered?


No. This second aircraft carrier is still conventional.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2

updates

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Dungeness

cirr said:


> View attachment 391325



4/23 looks more and more like a real deal! 5 days to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## graphican

An interesting Image showing China's 6 planned aircraft carriers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Han93

5 days

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## S10

It looks like the ship will be ready to launch within a week, and ready for sea trials by early 2018.


----------



## samsara

hirobo2 said:


> I thought about it for a bit. The whole point of the recent (fake news) useless US carrier trip to NK is to demonize China's carrier program, especially approaching CV-17's launch.
> 
> It started with Xi shaking hands with Trump and the missiles attack on Syria. The message US wanted to send was I'm Trump. I'm with Xi. Xi is like Trump, get it?
> 
> Look what Xi going to do, he going to send his carrier near your country and rain 54 missiles on your bases from his carrier.
> 
> And if you didn't get it the first time, let me send my carrier to NK. B/c Trump is Xi, anything Trump does with his carrier group, Xi gonna do the same.
> 
> Well, only a grade B strategic planner would resort to demonizing China's carrier program this way.
> 
> I guess USA strategic planners failed to read the Bible: When thou thinkest thou hath done evil to another party, thou hath actually done good.
> 
> Now China's carrier group will look more powerful and menacing gaining more respect thanks to the recent (fake news) maneuver by the US!


To tell the truth, this is a rather bizarre perspective indeed. There is just no such similarity between Trump and Xi [except both are the leaders of their respective countries though with different level of power grip and domestic acceptance].

And still the USA with its ELEVEN aircraft carriers is unmatched by any other nation, is still an entity having the most muscles to show around the globe, to scare and to strike those insubordinate nations such as Iraq, Libya, Syria and that class! A lone super power that's solely relying its Petrodollar thus WRC order using the military muscles esp. the navy force with its CSG plus the enormous military outposts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## GS Zhou

The launch date of China's first home-made aircraft carrier,* CV17 Shandong*, is approaching. Some rumors said the new carrier will hit water at *Apr. 23 *(the 68th anniversary of PLA Navy), i.e. only two days from now. Let's start to celebrate! 

Here are the most recent pictures of CV17 Shandong.










@mods, since the new carrier is with significant importance to China, I believe the great news is worth of a separate thread on this China section. Plz. NOT merge it with other thread. Many thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
55


----------



## mosu

Great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Can't wait for this up coming big moment, "launching of our 1ST indigenous aircraft-carrier"

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Imran Khan

great news for china . we are happy as chines allies

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Super Falcon

Should've. Stationed to gawadar

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## faithfulguy

Congrats to China. This is very fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kankan326

Another example of China speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## My-Analogous

GS Zhou said:


> The launch date of China's first home-made aircraft carrier,* CV17 Shandong*, is approaching. Some rumors said the new carrier will hit water at *Apr. 23 *(the 68th anniversary of PLA Navy), i.e. only two days from now. Let's start to celebrate!
> 
> Here are the most recent pictures of CV17 Shandong.
> View attachment 392033
> View attachment 392034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mods, since the new carrier is with significant importance to China, I believe the great news is worth of a separate thread on this China section. Plz. NOT merge it with other thread. Many thanks in advance.


Despite increased tensions near China and abroad, China will take this opportunity to show that she will not back down from any challenges foreign and domestic. To this end, the CV-17 Improved Liaoning Carrier will be commissioned into the Naval Register as the "Shandong".

The Shandong will complete it's fitting out and will receive it's full complement of 48x aircraft and helicopters. It will be assigned to the Eastern Fleet alongside the Liaoning and will serve as the flagship of the fleet.

With this carrier present, China's ability to project airpower in the Eastern China Sea will be unmatched by any regional competitors. Three more nuclear powered carriers, which are much more capable, are currently in the pipeline and will see completion in the mid 2020's.

President Jingping had the following to say:

"Today is a great day for China. Every citizen should feel the same pride that I feel in our nation and our ability to produce a vessel of such capability. Today marks the day when China will be truly recognized as the superpower that it is. This carrier will be a reminder to all that China is not willing to be cowed by any threats or aggression from abroad."

Chinese state television will broadcast the commissioning ceremony over all channels, while patriotic Chinese programming will fill the rest of the programming schedule for the day. News channels will spend the day discussing the carrier's capabilities and how it matches up with other regional powers.

https://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalPowers/comments/5ajdxe/eventcommissioning_of_cv17_shandong/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sully3

Beautiful carrier much modern than other so called aircraft carriers in the region.

would love to see it do a goodwill visit to Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lcloo

Flight deck is almost all cleared...

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## shahbaz baig

Super Falcon said:


> Should've. Stationed to gawadar


agreed, as indian & U.S Naval are increasing tensions in south china sea, strait of malacca
we should deploy it near strait of hormuz
this is awesome news, i am happy & feeling proud for china.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*China eyes building more aircraft carriers*
2017-04-21 10:22 | Global Times | _Editor: Li Yan_
*
Marines need to be beefed up to provide offshore support: expert*

China's military is eyeing more aircraft carriers to enhance its capabilities, experts said, as the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Daily reported the achievements of the Chinese navy since 1949.

Sunday marks the 68th anniversary of the founding of the Chinese navy, with the PLA Daily listing the navy's achievements, including escorting ships at sea, building an aircraft battle group, and joint military exercises.

As a country with an 18,000 kilometer-long coastline and vast maritime resources under its watch, China needs to build a strong navy to protect its sovereignty and maritime interests, safeguard the security of strategic maritime channels and engage in international cooperation amid mounting maritime disputes and challenging maritime safety conditions, the PLA Daily said on Thursday.

China has enhanced the battle capabilities of its aircraft carrier, with more than 10 pilots from carrier-based jet fighters and commanders getting their certificates, making China one of the few countries capable of training its own pilots for aircraft carriers, the PLA Daily report said.

"In the long run, China needs to develop its own aircraft carrier battle teams, with at least six aircraft carriers, maritime forces led by guided missile destroyers, as well as attack submarines," Xu Guangyu, a senior advisor to the China Arms Control and Disarmament Association, told the Global Times.

"It was a big step for China to enhance the fighting capability after its aircraft carrier completed a live-fire drill, conducting exercises in various regions and training in the western Pacific Ocean for the first time in 2016," read the report.

The marine corps also needs to be beefed up to around 80,000 to 100,000 to offer offshore support, or 5 percent of the PLA, he added.

These aircraft carriers will enable the PLA Navy to break through the first island chain involving South Korea, Japan, Taiwan island and the Philippines to achieve command of the sea, Xu said.

"China will build about 10 more bases for the six aircraft carriers," Xu said, adding that they can be built around countries friendly to China, such as Pakistan.

"Hopefully, China could have bases in every continent, but that depends on countries which would like to cooperate with China," Xu said.

China is close to completing its second aircraft carrier, which will begin service by 2020, China Central Television reported, citing military experts.

The PLA Daily report also said patrols to safeguard China's maritime interests have been standardized, with more than 100 patrol boats and jet fighters patrolling key areas.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Hassan Guy

Ye....not going very well over here tho







Sully3 said:


> Beautiful carrier much modern than other so called aircraft carriers in the region.
> 
> would love to see it do a goodwill visit to Gwadar.





shahbaz baig said:


> agreed, as indian & U.S Naval are increasing tensions in south china sea.





Super Falcon said:


> Should've. Stationed to gawadar


....

Don't forget we need a modern Navy too.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shahbaz baig

Hassan Guy said:


> Ye....not going very well over here tho
> View attachment 392098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Don't forget we need a modern Navy too.......


dont forget powerful China means powerful Pak & vice versa, & am saying it from the core of my heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hassan Guy

shahbaz baig said:


> dont forget powerful china means powerful pak & Vice versa, & am saying it from the core of my heart.


Unfortunately no such related developments are taking place in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shahbaz baig

Hassan Guy said:


> Unfortunately no such related developments are taking place in Pakistan.


our soils, our heart, our love, our enthusiasm should be enough which China got it from us 70 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

I dont think it will be called shandong. It might named after a southern province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Place Of Space said:


> Indian Hindu is coming and about to sour some sarcasms...
> 
> 
> 
> Named Taiwan is highly expected by netizens.


Taiwan is definitely not a province. By right, it shall be under Fujian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

4/21. Deck is all clean

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Fledgingwings

Sounds Good.Congrats to Chinese people and military!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shadows888

Beast said:


> I dont think it will be called shandong. It might named after a southern province



I think its confirmed to be named Shandong?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Beast said:


> I dont think it will be called shandong. It might named after a southern province








A news broadcast in Mainland did say it was gonna be called Shandong, though news quickly spread it was a rumor. Guess we will find out soon enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

shahbaz baig said:


> dont forget powerful China means powerful Pak & vice versa, & am saying it from the core of my heart.



Well said, now China is capable of making aircraft carrier and train aircraft carrier pilot, we can provide a full package for Pakistan. 



GS Zhou said:


> The launch date of China's first home-made aircraft carrier,* CV17 Shandong*, is approaching. Some rumors said the new carrier will hit water at *Apr. 23 *(the 68th anniversary of PLA Navy), i.e. only two days from now. Let's start to celebrate!
> 
> Here are the most recent pictures of CV17 Shandong.
> View attachment 392033
> View attachment 392034
> 
> 
> @mods, since the new carrier is with significant importance to China, I believe the great news is worth of a separate thread on this China section. Plz. NOT merge it with other thread. Many thanks in advance.



Ok we got a new aircraft carrier, are we getting new aircraft too such as J-31 v2

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif-ud-Din Qutuz

US would pee its pant when it hits the water. Now that's what I call, job well done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Saif-ud-Din Qutuz said:


> US would pee its pant when it hits the water. Now that's what I call, job well done.



Tbh I don't think they will with those types of Aircraft... But with the Incoming 3rd Aircraft carrier , who is in the same "Greatness" as those US ones, Then at this moment They will rethink things.

But those who are getting frustrated will mostly be those in South China sea and Japan... and in some extent ... India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif-ud-Din Qutuz

HannibalBarca said:


> Tbh I don't think they will with those types of Aircraft... But with the Incoming 3rd Aircraft carrier , who is in the same "Greatness" as those US ones, Then at this moment They will rethink things.
> 
> But those who are getting frustrated will mostly be those in South China sea and Japan... and in some extent ... India.


I had always wanted to hear something like that. With South China Sea tension, I wanted China to further strengthen its navy. This would make US think a 1000s times if it wants to mess with China. With new aircraft carriers, China will certainly gap ahead of US in the sea. US days as a super power are now gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Saif-ud-Din Qutuz said:


> I had always wanted to hear something like that. With South China Sea tension, I wanted China to further strengthen its navy. This would make US think a 1000s times if it wants to mess with China. With new aircraft carriers, China will certainly gap ahead of US in the sea. US days as a super power are now gone.



Power is shifting... but the US is still and will mostly stay Number 1 in the incoming Decades...


----------



## Saif-ud-Din Qutuz

HannibalBarca said:


> Power is shifting... but the US is still and will mostly stay Number 1 in the incoming Decades...


I'll slightly disagree with that. All China needs to do is take over US economically which I reckon it'll in near future. The speed at which China is progressing, US will no longer be world number 1. China along with Russia will become a formidable force which US and NATO wont mess with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Saif-ud-Din Qutuz said:


> I had always wanted to hear something like that. With South China Sea tension, I wanted China to further strengthen its navy. This would make US think a 1000s times if it wants to mess with China. With new aircraft carriers, China will certainly gap ahead of US in the sea. US days as a super power are now gone.



Since US Naval forces are spread across the globe, it's not strange to think PLAN will dominate SCS and ECS within 10-20 years considering the rapid expansion. We can expect a huge number of assets joining the Navy and Airforce by then. Nobody in Asia can match the military prowess of the PLA, just look at the defense budget and how fast China is building up the Navy and Airforce. Currently we have over 60 subs, more subs with better tech shall be produced very soon. Future AC will have EMALS, nuclear powered and more advanced tech. More modern warships are in the pipeline as we speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif-ud-Din Qutuz

terranMarine said:


> Since US Naval forces are spread across the globe, it's not strange to think PLAN will dominate SCS and ECS within 10-20 years considering the rapid expansion. We can expect a huge number of assets joining the Navy and Airforce by then. Nobody in Asia can match the military prowess of the PLA, just look at the defense budget and how fast China is building up the Navy and Airforce. Currently we have over 60 subs, more subs with better tech shall be produced very soon. Future AC will have EMALS, nuclear powered and more advanced tech. More modern warships are in the pipeline as we speak.


It all sounds great. China is on road rampage. It'll destroy anything that comes in her way. When Seas and Air has been secured by China then US won't be able to do anything other than being a spectator. Magnificent progress by China as it has always done in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

HannibalBarca said:


> Tbh I don't think they will with those types of Aircraft... But with the Incoming 3rd Aircraft carrier , who is in the same "Greatness" as those US ones, Then at this moment They will rethink things.
> 
> But those who are getting frustrated will mostly be those in South China sea and Japan... and in some extent ... India.



Nah, we're peace loving navy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

Saif-ud-Din Qutuz said:


> It all sounds great. China is on road rampage. It'll destroy anything that comes in her way. When Seas and Air has been secured by China then US won't be able to do anything other than being a spectator. Magnificent progress by China as it has always done in the past.



The days when US Navy can do whatever she wishes in SCS are soon a distant memory. Imagine the sight of 8 AC covering SCS and ECS, +70 subs, dozens of modern warships armed to the teeth. Including our DF-21D missiles covering the whole area  . Chinese and Pakistan Navy joint patrol in the future man that will scare the sh!t out of a certain neighbor of ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Saif-ud-Din Qutuz

HannibalBarca said:


> Then start by painting your NAvy in White + a White flag And Sing peaceful songs when visiting the Sea around
> 
> And for peace improvement , getting ride of those VLS sys... will be a good start


Lol... China's Navy is to defend its territory. They're not peace loving when anyone tries to breach its sovereignty. 



terranMarine said:


> The days when US Navy can do whatever she wishes in SCS are soon a distant memory. Imagine the sight of 8 AC covering SCS and ECS, +70 subs, dozens of modern warships armed to the teeth. Including our DF-21D missiles covering the whole area  . Chinese and Pakistan Navy joint patrol in the future man that will scare the sh!t out of a certain neighbor of ours.


That would be the start of a diamond era for China and Pakistan. Both countries have stood together all these years and now results are incredible. Pakistan has started to shift the gulf countries even more towards China. Future looks great and if China keeps on equipping Pakistan's military, be it Navy, Army and Air Force then China won't need to even think about India. Pakistan will be enough for it. That way, China can keep its full focus on strengthening her economy and developing killing and ruthless weapons that will make whole world shiver like a leaf.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Nah, we're peace loving navy


. What good is powerful navy when there is no will to use it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

HannibalBarca said:


> Then start by painting your NAvy in White + a White flag And Sing peaceful songs when visiting the Sea around
> 
> And for peace improvement , getting ride of those VLS sys... will be a good start



 not to be racism but we don't like white color for this ship, light gray or dark grey fit more to our taste and what song you think that will be suitable to paint us as peace lover maybe we can start with some Bollywood song

We can only improve peace by arm to the teeth or else we will invite trouble

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> not to be racism but we don't like white color for this ship, light gray or dark grey fit more to our taste and what song you think that will be suitable to paint us as peace lover maybe we can start with some Bollywood song
> 
> We can only improve peace by arm to the teeth or else we will invite trouble



Start by singing that on Deck...w hen sailing... 





As for Arming to the Teeth to keep trouble outside...well it's a good strategy but let's be honest here... China has some "Expensionist interest" in the making... "cough" cough" South Sea "cough" Africa "cough" Japan sea ...


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Jlaw said:


> . What good is powerful navy when there is no will to use it.





HannibalBarca said:


> Start by singing that on Deck...w hen sailing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Arming to the Teeth to keep trouble outside...well it's a good strategy but let's be honest here... China has some "Expensionist interest" in the making... "cough" cough" South Sea "cough" Africa "cough" Japan sea ...



Sure China as expansionist interest, how you explain we're world second economic power? with the globalization, it's in China's interest to seek and find opportunity around the world such as Africa and South America, those uncapable are only be envy of China...and Chinese navy will ensure our merchant ships to a smooth sail in any sea zone either Japan sea or US west pacific coast, we will ensure the freedom of navigation "cough" cough" .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Pyr0test said:


> That's cute coming from a Turk, at least we don't back terrorist in other sovereign nations



That's cute coming from someone who lack basic Flag knowledge . At least We BACK and SUPPORT Basic education/knowledge...

Ps: since Irony is lacking in your perso spectrum... I think you should stop right here..before Total Humiliation..



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Sure China as expansionist interest, how you explain we're world second economic power? with the globalization, it's in China's interest to seek and find opportunity around the world such as Africa and South America, those uncapable are only be envy of China...and Chinese navy will ensure our merchant ships to a smooth sail in any sea zone either Japan sea or US west pacific coast, we will ensure the freedom of navigation "cough" cough" .



Ofc that why the Peaceful navy is a dream of today. 
No navy /Army aorund the globe is peaceful... it's a tool to be used. that's why we are building them


----------



## Pyr0test

HannibalBarca said:


> Ps: since Irony is lacking in your perso spectrum... I think you should stop right here..before Total Humiliation..



Whops that was awkward. Then again, at least I was able to recognise my mistakes unlike you who are still wilfully ignorant about international affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Wonderful news great achivement by China , impressive work by their engineers
Role model country with their hard work and spirit of people

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Pyr0test said:


> Whops that was awkward. Then again, at least I was able to recognise my mistakes unlike you who are still wilfully ignorant about international affairs.



In international affaire, be ready or be very sorry for not been ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Second one came so quickly !!!

The first one was a great work , to get it running and second one in such short time, and now also equipped with all 100% locally constructed Fighter Jet just impressive coordination to finish multiple projects simultaneously

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Second one came so quickly !!!



Pakistan should get one of this to defend Gwadar port

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Pakistan should get one of this to defend Gwadar port



Gwadar port is under lease to China for 30 years.. I think CN Navy will mostly help if anything happen...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

HannibalBarca said:


> Gwadar port is under lease to China for 30 years.. I think CN Navy will mostly help if anything happen...



LOL are we allowed to go to Indian Ocean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OguzSenturk

Congratulations. Strong China is benefit to the Earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

HannibalBarca said:


> Well it ends very bad with some Bolly songs...



 nah, you never know these days in Indian Ocean, we have caught pirates a few weeks ago. Personally I have more taste for our Tibetan brother and sister song.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

Pakistan corrupt govt with weak economy are big hurdles in building strong defence.To achieve this corrupt govt setup should be removed Asap otherwise we will always remain in darkness and behind rest of world.


----------



## MultaniGuy

Congratulations to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shadows888

Whats the total construction time for CV17 Shandong?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamluk

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


>



Way better bro - more sophisticated, better aesthetics and beautiful culture. Don't insult them by comparing to other dance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Muhammad bin Hamid said:


> Pakistan corrupt govt with weak economy are big hurdles in building strong defence.To achieve this corrupt govt setup should be removed Asap otherwise we will always remain in darkness and behind rest of world



Together, we will build prosperity for Pakistan and western China once CPEC project is finished, when Pakistan is strengthening the economy mean also Pakistan will strengthening it defense and a Pakistan aircraft carrier is not impossible but a reality. 



[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> Way better bro - more sophisticated, better aesthetics and beautiful culture. Don't insult them by comparing to Bolly dance. Bolly is an insult to human intelligence and sense of art.



lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MultaniGuy

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Together, we will build prosperity for Pakistan and western China once CPEC project is finished, when Pakistan is strengthening the economy mean also Pakistan will strengthening it defense and a Pakistan aircraft carrier is not impossible but a reality.
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Thank you my Chinese friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

terranMarine said:


> The days when US Navy can do whatever she wishes in SCS are soon a distant memory. Imagine the sight of 8 AC covering SCS and ECS, +70 subs, dozens of modern warships armed to the teeth. Including our DF-21D missiles covering the whole area  . Chinese and Pakistan Navy joint patrol in the future man that will scare the sh!t out of a certain neighbor of ours.



Sure buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

Oldman1 said:


> Sure buddy.



The US military operates on a daily basis in China's near abroad. Clearly, the US is petrified of the almighty PLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

F-22Raptor said:


> The US military operates on a daily basis in China's near abroad. Clearly, the US is petrified of the almighty PLA.



No US is not petrified but it rather invigorated Chinese generals to take measure to answer to US's call such as during the Taiwan Straits crisis in 1996 when US dispatched two aircraft carriers that has given PLA the chance to come up with DF-21D and seeking to build aircraft carrier. The funny thing is when US tried to show off of their toys at vicinity of China, it just gave Chinese generals to seek answer to counter the threat such as the case of B-52 and B1 that violate our ADIZ, now our bomber is underway.

There is no better way than a threat to make Chinese generals to move a$$ to do something.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shadows888

F-22Raptor said:


> The US military operates on a daily basis in China's near abroad. Clearly, the US is petrified of the almighty PLA.



at this point military is never going to be used. China is going to trash USA on economy thanks to so much winning from trump.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## phancong

10 yrs from now US will never win a naval war against China in SCS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surya 1

Congrats to China, This will give China some confidence to assure themselves that they have powerful navy too.


----------



## phancong

China methodically push US out of SCS without firing a single shot by build up their aircraft carrier program along with all the artificial island will only strengthen China naval power in SCS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surya 1

Saif-ud-Din Qutuz said:


> I had always wanted to hear something like that. With South China Sea tension, I wanted China to further strengthen its navy. This would make US think a 1000s times if it wants to mess with China. With new aircraft carriers, China will certainly gap ahead of US in the sea. US days as a super power are now gone.



There is an article on PDF saying that China's 70 navy will sink if they tries to sink even a single aircraft carrier. So if you think otherwise it is your choice but it is far from reality.


----------



## shadows888

Surya 1 said:


> There is an article on PDF saying that China's 70 navy will sink if they tries to sink even a single aircraft carrier. So if you think otherwise it is your choice but it is far from reality.



there's a article on PDF article saying india will be superpower by 2020. an article is an article, they can be written by a Ph.D or a high school dropout. or written by a think tank with funding from political / corporate sources. the only way to tell is the real performance in the field, Americans haven't fought a real peer competitor for a long as time either. and you better hope it doesn't have to, as the only people who will suffer are the grass when two elephants fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## shadows888

Surya 1 said:


> And when China has fought with worthy competitor in its whole history. China fought with small countries like Japan and Vietnam and what happened to China is well known to every one. Now China want to give a try to US.



Because that's geopolitics, that's how it is. big powers will always screw the small. Hence why there won't be war between USA and China. Both China and USA will only pick on the weak or fight via proxies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

Surya 1 said:


> And when China has fought with worthy competitor in its whole history. China fought with small countries like Japan and Vietnam and what happened to China is well known to every one. Now China want to give a try to US.



Little boy, ever heard of the Korean war where China had to go against 16 allied countries (US included).

Well, India too got their asses handed back to them in '62 unless you consider India a tiny country.

Japan? Lol, we aren't speaking Japanese now or are we? But guess what, Indian constitution is written in English. What happened there?

Btw, what happened and happens on the 3rd of September? I wont tell you. You tell me.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

There are two quite confusing / contradicting rumours around concerning tomorrow's lauch on PLAN Naval's day !

1. On the Sina-Military site there is this statement:



> 经过漫长的等待，国产001A航母终于完成大半作业，即将迎来下水之日。此前有消息称国产航母将在4月23日海军建军节当日下水，但未得到证实，还有消息指出4月23日当天潮汐条件不合适，下水日期应该在26日以后。不管怎么样，中国首艘国产航母下水已就在眼前。（来源：辽宁号指挥长）



The google translation is somewhat confusing...but it seems as if it claims that rumours of an April 23 launch are only unconfirmed. Additionally, the tides for April 23 are unsuitable for a launch and the actual launch should therefore take place only after April 26. The source is 辽宁号指挥长 who seems to be an admin for the CJDBY naval section.

2. Rumor is that the big boss has arrived at Dalian, so a launch this weekend looks more and more likely.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> There are two quite confusing / contradicting rumours around concerning tomorrow's lauch on PLAN Naval's day !
> 
> 1. On the Sina-Military site there is this statement:
> 
> 
> 
> The google translation is somewhat confusing...but it seems as if it claims that rumours of an April 23 launch are only unconfirmed. Additionally, the tides for April 23 are unsuitable for a launch and the actual launch should therefore take place only after April 26. The source is 辽宁号指挥长 who seems to be an admin for the CJDBY naval section.
> 
> 2. Rumor is that the big boss has arrived at Dalian, so a launch this weekend looks more and more likely.
> 
> Deino



The Sina Military lines read as:

经过漫长的等待，国产001A航母终于完成大半作业，即将迎来下水之日。此前有消息称国产航母将在4月23日海军建军节当日下水，但未得到证实，还有消息指出4月23日当天潮汐条件不合适，下水日期应该在26日以后。不管怎么样，中国首艘国产航母下水已就在眼前。（来源：辽宁号指挥长）

_"After a long wait, the domestically-built Type 001A aircraft carrier has finished most of the works, will soon celebrate the day of launching. After reports that the carrier will touch water on the Anniversary Day of the PLA Navy on April 23, but it has not been confirmed, and the message points out that on the day of April 23 the tidal conditions are not suitable for such launch, the launching date should be AFTER April 26th. *However, China's first homemade aircraft carrier launching is just around the corner.* (Source: Liaoning Commander)"_

Whether the actual launching date is on April 23, 26, 27... or 30, it's *indeed immaterial* aside from the fanfare, for the most important thing, the real substance, this first fully home-built aircraft carrier is to touch water in matter of days! JIAYOU!!!  

WHAT A GOLDEN WEEK(S) following up the successful launch of China's very first cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-1 and its subsequent automated docking with Tiangong-2 Space Lab this noon! Really, where else one can witness such giant developments one after another nowadays... can't remember seeing such comparative great things any where!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## thesolar65

I think we have all seen this before..........Arms race! US and USSR? and now US and China!!


----------



## rashid.sarwar

what is total time the carrier was made, only two years....?


----------



## phancong

Surya 1 said:


> You can remain in delusion. We repay you back in 1967 and kick your @$$ when you tried to intervene in Sikkim's merger with India. We know very well what Vietnam and Japan did to you.


You sure there was a India/China war in 1967? I never heard or read about it before.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sully3

RPK said:


> First Station some ships in Gawadar. It seems relatively empty for long time
> 
> https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/centerx:62.6/centery:24.8/zoom:9


why does it matter to you indian?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Max

Congrats China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Thanks a lot for making it clearer ... latest post from xinfengcao on Twitter !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855701475523047424

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IblinI

thesolar65 said:


> I think we have all seen this before..........Arms race! US and USSR? and now US and China!!


This is nothing like cold war level,chill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Waiting ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Even better ...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

thesolar65 said:


> I think we have all seen this before..........Arms race! US and USSR? and now US and China!!



No we're arm racing with India, before its' 3-0 in India's favor, now we're 1-1/2 vs 1 in China's favor, when you INS Vikrant will hit the water?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Deino said:


> View attachment 392264
> 
> 
> Even better ...
> 
> View attachment 392265
> View attachment 392266
> View attachment 392267
> View attachment 392268



It seems tomorrow it will be launch .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

invader said:


> The Type 001A is an improved design based on the _kuznetsov_ class aircraft carrier (known as Type 001 in China).
> 
> so its basically a Russian copy ? Any innovation by the Chinese ?
> Also its floated today , Commissioning another 2 to 3 years.



Not a "copy" despite hull similarities. The original Kuznetsov (aka "Liaoning") was entirely stripped of its interior before it was sold to the Chinese, which necessitated the Chinese to complete the design by themselves and thus leading to a very different internal "design" despite having the same hull structure.


----------



## terranMarine

@Deino where's your usual impatient outbursts? 
I WANT IT NOW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

invader said:


> What does stripped of interior mean ?
> It is listed as a improved copy of the Russian carrier.
> And how would a Canadian even know anything about this.



It means that the Russians had removed all internal equipment and supporting structures before selling the original vessel to the Chinese. Being a "copy" of the Kuznetsov is a technical impossibility given the fact that the Russians never sold the complete blueprints.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Deino said:


> View attachment 392265



China could have place an mini size of OTH on the island.


----------



## invader

SinoSoldier said:


> It means that the Russians had removed all internal equipment and supporting structures before selling the original vessel to the Chinese. Being a "copy" of the Kuznetsov is a technical impossibility given the fact that the Russians never sold the complete blueprints.


From the below given , can you explain what essentially was removed ...and why its hard to copy a structure basically ? 
A *flight deck*, a flat surface on the top of the ship where aircraft can take off and land

A *hangar deck*, an area below deck to stow aircraft when not in use

An *island*, a building on top of the flight deck where officers can direct flight and ship operations

Room for the crew to live and work

A *power plant* and *propulsion system* to move the boat from point to point and to generate electricity for the entire ship


The *hull*, the main body of the ship, which floats in water


----------



## Deino

terranMarine said:


> @Deino where's your usual impatient outbursts?
> I WANT IT NOW




Already happened !!! ... but I'm learning to not always explode. 

There's already a banner on the island !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

The tide at Dalian will reach highest mark at 0745 hour (7.84 feet), and again at 2004 hour (9.12 feet) tommorrow. WIll they launch the ship early morning, or at night after dinner?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Umm any info on the Weapons system
how good it's gonna be
What planes will be used??

Still CONGRATULATIONS CHINA


----------



## terranMarine

Muhammad Omar said:


> Umm any info on the Weapons system



Should be the same as CV-16


----------



## sinait

phancong said:


> You sure there was a India/China war in 1967? I never heard or read about it before.



For your reference and a good laugh
June 2009. Casualties and losses of PLA is Unknown:
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?diff=prev&oldid=299553120&title=Nathu_La_and_Cho_La_incidents

Oct,2011. Casualties and losses of PLA is 1 killed 9 wounded :
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?diff=prev&oldid=471611496&title=Nathu_La_and_Cho_La_incidents

Feb,2012. Casualties and losses of PLA is 10 killed 9 wounded :
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?diff=477676793&oldid=477674013&title=Chola_incident

Latest. Casualties and losses of PLA is 340 killed and 450 wounded : 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nathu_La_and_Cho_La_incidents

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nan Yang

SinoSoldier said:


> It means that the Russians had removed all internal equipment and supporting structures before selling the original vessel to the Chinese. Being a "copy" of the Kuznetsov is a technical impossibility given the fact that the Russians never sold the complete blueprints.


Gosh. Where do you get your news from?
First of all. Liaoning was bought from Ukraine not Russia. 30,000 blueprints included. All for 20million. 4 engines were perfectly greease sealed. Each engine itself already costs 20million.

http://m.scmp.com/news/china/articl...how-one-man-bought-china-its-aircraft-carrier

As a precaution, he shipped 40 tonnes of the carrier's blueprints to China overland in eight trucks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

sinait said:


> For your reference and a good laugh
> June 2009. Casualties and losses of PLA is Unknown:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?diff=prev&oldid=299553120&title=Nathu_La_and_Cho_La_incidents
> 
> Oct,2011. Casualties and losses of PLA is 1 killed 9 wounded :
> https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?diff=prev&oldid=471611496&title=Nathu_La_and_Cho_La_incidents
> 
> Feb,2012. Casualties and losses of PLA is 10 killed 9 wounded :
> https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?diff=477676793&oldid=477674013&title=Chola_incident
> 
> Latest. Casualties and losses of PLA is 340 killed and 450 wounded :
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nathu_La_and_Cho_La_incidents



Yes, indians are just sad, who will make up whatever numbers in wiki, it seems that they have not decided yet what kind of losses PLA suffered in their imaginary victory against China on Feb 30, 1967, they are simply hopeless

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Beast

52051 said:


> Yes, indians are just sad, who will make up whatever numbers in wiki, it seems that they have not decided yet what kind of losses PLA suffered in their imaginary victory against China on Feb 30, 1967, they are simply hopeless


Soon it will reach 100,000 killed and 400,000 wounded. Indian will feel so proud in their delusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Fledgingwings

type93 said:


> What makes you so sure that it's an aircraft carrier




Congratulations to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

congrats China . how many carrier China needs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rott

Beast said:


> Soon it will reach 100,000 killed and 400,000 wounded. Indian will feel so proud in their delusion.


The best part is another delusional fool will come and harp about 1967 after all this debunking.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhupendra Singh_Cyan

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> No we're arm racing with India, before its' 3-0 in India's favor, now we're 1-1/2 vs 1 in China's favor, when you INS Vikrant will hit the water?


Soon 
Yes we will be lagging behind due to better and large industrial base of China bit we will catch soon brother. China is kind of inspirational for me though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MIRZA TAUQEER BAIG

congratulation to China

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Bhupendra Singh_Cyan said:


> Soon
> Yes we will be lagging behind due to better and large industrial base of China bit we will catch soon brother. China is kindof inspirational for me though



Beside piss contest, we don't under estimate India's ability to complete INS Vikrant soon, Indian carrier experience is also an inspiration for China too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Oldman1

phancong said:


> China methodically push US out of SCS without firing a single shot by build up their aircraft carrier program along with all the artificial island will only strengthen China naval power in SCS.



The only way you going to push the U.S. out of the SCS without firing a shot is building artificial island on every square inch of SCS.


----------



## faithfulguy

jhungary said:


> Russian delay in delivering mission specific articles delay the commission and full operational capability.
> 
> Several item have to be sourced from Russia, most noticeably Mig-29K and the arrestor gear are delay due to Russian non-completion which in turn due to Western Sanction over Ukrainian intervention.
> 
> It took Russia 8 years to deliver the 16 Mig-29K India ordered for INS _Vikramaditya _in 2004, and due to the sanction they are unable to fill the 26 Mig-29K India ordered in the time frame, the time they need to bypass the sanction by setting up assembly line in India.
> 
> Also the carrier have system from everywhere, Propulsion is form the US, radar is from Israel, sensor is from Italy while weapon system is from India and Russia, it take time to put everything together. Hence the long operational readiness time.



India is only assembling the various systems on the carrier. How much of the Gerald Ford class subsystems are outsourced from abroad?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

Nan Yang said:


> Gosh. Where do you get your news from?
> First of all. Liaoning was bought from Ukraine not Russia. 30,000 blueprints included. All for 20million. 4 engines were perfectly greease sealed. Each engine itself already costs 20million.
> 
> http://m.scmp.com/news/china/articl...how-one-man-bought-china-its-aircraft-carrier


Great military authoritative news in SCMP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shadows888

Oldman1 said:


> The only way you going to push the U.S. out of the SCS without firing a shot is building artificial island on every square inch of SCS.



but in the event of war, those islands will make navigation of USN in the SCS very difficult which was the point. not like China is going to pull over every ship that sails on it during peace time. just like Chinese ships sail over the panama canal with no problems. but in the event of war, you bet your as the USA will secure that canal very quickly, so you can move war ships from Atlantic to Pacific quicker without issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> China could have place an mini size of OTH on the island.



Shows how you don't understand the functioning of the OTH radar, and the basic system requirements it needs. (Which make it basically impossible to place it on an aircraft carrier)


----------



## Oldman1

shadows888 said:


> but in the event of war, those islands will make navigation of USN in the SCS very difficult which was the point. not like china is going to pull over every ship that sails on it during peace time. just like Chinese ships sail over the panama canal with no problems. but in the event of war, you bet your as the USA will secure that canal very quickly, so you can move war ships from Atlantic to pacific quicker without issues.



In the event of a war, sure it be different story. But in a situation without firing a shot, impossible to do.



shadows888 said:


> but in the event of war, those islands will make navigation of USN in the SCS very difficult which was the point. not like china is going to pull over every ship that sails on it during peace time. just like Chinese ships sail over the panama canal with no problems. but in the event of war, you bet your as the USA will secure that canal very quickly, so you can move war ships from Atlantic to pacific quicker without issues.



Probably the only way to keep the U.S. Navy out without firing a shot would be a blockade around SCS.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Shows how you don't understand the functioning of the OTH radar, and the basic system requirements it needs. (Which make it basically impossible to place it on an aircraft carrier)



Brainstorming is not equal to feasibility...


----------



## shadows888

Oldman1 said:


> In the event of a war, sure it be different story. But in a situation without firing a shot, impossible to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the only way to keep the U.S. Navy out without firing a shot would be a blockade around SCS.



I don't think your suppose to take his "without firing a shot" literally. of course, it's up to the original OP to explain, not me. I simply convey my thoughts on the geopolitical situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Ye


Hassan Guy said:


> Ye....not going very well over here tho
> View attachment 392098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Don't forget we need a modern Navy too.......


 But we need a backing of China here


----------



## Oldman1

shadows888 said:


> I don't think your suppose to take his "without firing a shot" literally. of course, it's up to the original OP to explain, not me. I simply convey my thoughts on the geopolitical situation.



I'll take it literally thinking its enough to intimidate the U.S. Navy out of SCS just because China will have more carriers or more missiles in the region.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Oldman1 said:


> Probably the only way to keep the U.S. Navy out without firing a shot would be a blockade around SCS.



The only realistic way to keep US Navy out without firing a single shot is to ignore it while continue build our artificial islands as what China is doing now, when US Navy see China is undeterred and become a burden for American tax payers to keep pay US huge armada patrolling at SCS then US navy be least likely to come. One key word to deal with US navy in SCS : 耗

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## phancong

Oldman1 said:


> The only way you going to push the U.S. out of the SCS without firing a shot is building artificial island on every square inch of SCS.


China will match the US naval power in SCS in 10 yrs. 10 from now China economy will surpass the US, China will have more battle ships, submarines, fight jets patrol the SCS in comparison to the US naval force. All the military grade artificial island can easily turn into the heavy fortify military naval base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Night view

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

All looks like the launching ceremony is on according to schedule
credits to @超级大本营CDF
刷柒脚手架工具房？知道中国速度吗？哈哈哈哈哈！20170423海军节下水典礼的红地毯都上了。明天白天下水仪式确定的，真船进水就看大潮了。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faithfulguy

grey boy 2 said:


> All looks like the launching ceremony is on according to schedule
> credits to @超级大本营CDF
> 刷柒脚手架工具房？知道中国速度吗？哈哈哈哈哈！20170423海军节下水典礼的红地毯都上了。明天白天下水仪式确定的，真船进水就看大潮了。



So when is the hide tide tomorrow for the launch ceremony?


----------



## IblinI

grey boy 2 said:


> Night view


Is it just me or the bridge looks different compared with Liaoning.


----------



## Akasa

Nan Yang said:


> Gosh. Where do you get your news from?
> First of all. Liaoning was bought from Ukraine not Russia. 30,000 blueprints included. All for 20million. 4 engines were perfectly greease sealed. Each engine itself already costs 20million.
> 
> http://m.scmp.com/news/china/articl...how-one-man-bought-china-its-aircraft-carrier
> 
> As a precaution, he shipped 40 tonnes of the carrier's blueprints to China overland in eight trucks



You are correct with regards to Ukraine. SCMP's backstory on the blueprints sounds sketchy but I'll give them the benefit of the doubt.

However, the vessel was cleared of its engines and electronics before the transfer was made. The ship had to be towed throughout its journey to China (including through the treacherous Bosphorus Strait).



invader said:


> From the below given , can you explain what essentially was removed ...and why its hard to copy a structure basically ?
> A *flight deck*, a flat surface on the top of the ship where aircraft can take off and land
> 
> A *hangar deck*, an area below deck to stow aircraft when not in use
> 
> An *island*, a building on top of the flight deck where officers can direct flight and ship operations
> 
> Room for the crew to live and work
> 
> A *power plant* and *propulsion system* to move the boat from point to point and to generate electricity for the entire ship
> 
> The *hull*, the main body of the ship, which floats in water



You do know that two vessels with similar hulls could have drastically different internal modifications, right?

There are reports that the Chinese removed the Kuznetsov's _Granit_ missile launchers to make way for an enlarged aircraft hangar, made space-saving measures to under-deck quarters, etc. The electronics, engines, weapons, and combat systems are completely new, as is the island (which differs from Russian Kuznetsov vessels).

The Type 001A carrier furthers this evolution by implementing a further reduction of wasted space and modifications to the island. There is growing evidence that the combat electronics have received an overhaul as well, going from Type 001 to Type 001A.


----------



## Jlaw

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> The only realistic way to keep US Navy out without firing a single shot is to ignore it while continue build our artificial islands as what China is doing now, when US Navy see China is undeterred and become a burden for American tax payers to keep pay US huge armada patrolling at SCS then US navy be least likely to come. One key word to deal with US navy in SCS : 耗


The only way is to have more nukes than US and REMOVE NFU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

SinoSoldier said:


> You are correct with regards to Ukraine. SCMP's backstory on the blueprints sounds sketchy but I'll give them the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> However, the vessel was cleared of its engines and electronics before the transfer was made. The ship had to be towed throughout its journey to China (including through the treacherous Bosphorus Strait).


It was towed to China with the engines. The engines were sealed.

QUOTE
Contrary to initial reports that the ship had no engines, Xu reported that all four original engines remained intact at the time of purchase, but had been shut down and preserved in grease seals. A refit restored them to working order in 2011.

As for the blueprints why wouldn't the Ukrainians sell them. They practically sold EVERYTHING to China. The SU33 prototype, the arrestor, the blueprints for the carrier training center, the Zubr etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

YuChen said:


> Is it just me or the bridge looks different compared with Liaoning.


it is expected.


----------



## Akasa

invader said:


> ...
> The Chinese got a hull with engines and blueprints and made a copy.



The Chinese modified the Kuznetsov design by the exact measures mentioned in the above post. This is why the Chinese carrier sports new sensors, weaponry, internal configuration, and why the Type 001A carrier also happens to have a new island.

The Type 001A is about as much of a "copy" of the Kuznetsov as the Vikramaditya is of the Kiev.



Nan Yang said:


> It was towed to China with the engines. The engines were sealed.
> 
> QUOTE
> Contrary to initial reports that the ship had no engines, Xu reported that all four original engines remained intact at the time of purchase, but had been shut down and preserved in grease seals. A refit restored them to working order in 2011.
> 
> As for the blueprints why wouldn't the Ukrainians sell them. They practically sold EVERYTHING to China. The SU33 prototype, the arrestor, the blueprints for the carrier training center, the Zubr etc



That's interesting; if true, then the age & perhaps obsolescence of the Soviet engines could've been reasons why the vessel had a low top speed of 20 knots. Nevertheless, the sale of engines doesn't detract from the fact that the Chinese essentially had to modify & refurbish the entirety of the carrier's interior.

I would take this with a grain of salt, given that the information is coming from one single individual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> The only realistic way to keep US Navy out without firing a single shot is to ignore it while continue build our artificial islands as what China is doing now, when US Navy see China is undeterred and become a burden for American tax payers to keep pay US huge armada patrolling at SCS then US navy be least likely to come. One key word to deal with US navy in SCS : 耗



Been in SCS for many decades, wouldn't matter that you continue to build more. Even just sending one ship is enough to cause you to have a frenzy.



phancong said:


> China will match the US naval power in SCS in 10 yrs. 10 from now China economy will surpass the US, China will have more battle ships, submarines, fight jets patrol the SCS in comparison to the US naval force. All the military grade artificial island can easily turn into the heavy fortify military naval base.



Sure buddy.


----------



## shadows888

Oldman1 said:


> Been in SCS for many decades, wouldn't matter that you continue to build more. Even just sending one ship is enough to cause you to have a frenzy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure buddy.



lol chinese are so scared now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

shadows888 said:


> lol chinese are so scared now.



Yep, enough just sending one ship like I've said before near your artificial islands. You guys go gaga over that.


----------



## phancong

Oldman1 said:


> Been in SCS for many decades, wouldn't matter that you continue to build more. Even just sending one ship is enough to cause you to have a frenzy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure buddy.


Caused Chinese government make sure it will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

phancong said:


> Caused Chinese government make sure it will happen.



Of course.


----------



## phancong

Oldman1 said:


> Yep, enough just sending one ship like I've said before near your artificial islands. You guys go gaga over that.


Need not worry in the near future China naval force will escort US carrier to ensure US navy the safe passage through the SCS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Oldman1 said:


> Been in SCS for many decades, wouldn't matter that you continue to build more. Even just sending one ship is enough to cause you to have a frenzy.
> Sure buddy.



If you come for first time, we might feel uncomfortable but when US navy came so often, we get use with it, so I don't see anything frenzy, the more US navy come the stronger Chinese Navy presence in SCS... good deal.



Jlaw said:


> The only way is to have more nukes than US and REMOVE NFU.



China need NUKE parity for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## invader

UPDATED : Saturday, 2 Jan 2016, 12:12AM


China’s first home-made aircraft carrier will be a copy of a Soviet-era vessel with some refinements, with the navy rushing to ramp up its combat capacity as maritime tensions rise in the region, according to analysts.

The defence ministry confirmed on Wednesday that the country’s second aircraft carrier was under construction in the port of Dalian.

It would be conventionally powered, with a standard displacement of 50,000 tonnes, and have a ski-jump flight deck, features that are very similar to those of the Liaoning, a Soviet-made vessel sold to China in 1998.


----------



## Akasa

invader said:


> UPDATED : Saturday, 2 Jan 2016, 12:12AM
> 
> 
> China’s first home-made aircraft carrier will be a copy of a Soviet-era vessel with some refinements, with the navy rushing to ramp up its combat capacity as maritime tensions rise in the region, according to analysts.
> 
> The defence ministry confirmed on Wednesday that the country’s second aircraft carrier was under construction in the port of Dalian.
> 
> It would be conventionally powered, with a standard displacement of 50,000 tonnes, and have a ski-jump flight deck, features that are very similar to those of the Liaoning, a Soviet-made vessel sold to China in 1998.



For the 001A to be a "copy" would be to suggest that everything is identical across the two vessels, down to the nuts & bolts. We know this is _not_ true and dishonest journalism at best.

Some functional differences between the Kuznetsov vs Liaoning vs Type 001A include:
- Significant changes to the island
- Removal of anti-ship & dedicated SAM launchers on Liaoning & Type 001A
- Modified deck arrangement on the Type 001A
- Installation of brand-new sensors & fire-control radars aboard the Liaoning & Type 001A
- Addition of a FL-3000N CIWS missile system & Type 1130 CIWS guns on Liaoning & Type 001A
- The steel used in the Type 001A's hull is of a different composition
- The Type 001A likely uses a new propulsion system

Both the Liaoning & Type 001A are evolutions of the Kuznetsov design, with improvements aimed at increasing the aircraft-carrying capacity, accommodating modern weaponry & electronics, and adapting the configuration to the needs of their forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oldman1

phancong said:


> Need not worry in the near future China naval force will escort US carrier to ensure US navy the safe passage through the SCS.



Wouldn't worry since its already safe for decades the U.S. Navy has patrolled there.



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> If you come for first time, we might feel uncomfortable but when US navy came so often, we get use with it, so I don't see anything frenzy, the more US navy come the stronger Chinese Navy present in SCS...good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> China need NUKE parity for sure.



You said you get use to it, but then you militarize the islands even though China says it won't be. Perhaps the presence of the U.S. warships changed your mind? Frenzy indeed!


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Oldman1 said:


> You said you get use to it, but then you militarize the islands even though China says it won't be. Perhaps the presence of the U.S. warships changed your mind? Frenzy indeed!



Frenzy of what? that US navy will attack China?  US stirred up trouble in SCS in the hope to get more allies such Philippine and Vietnam against China, but for us -> crisis is equal to opportunity, so we just sized this golden opportunity to reclaim and militarized these islands that has gone beyond US expectation, at the end US got empty handed: Vietname keep silent while Duterte give middle finger to US but China gain an control of SCS without fire a single shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhupendra Singh_Cyan

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Beside piss contest, we don't under estimate India's ability to complete INS Vikrant soon, Indian carrier experience is also an inspiration for China too.


Chinese ability to do a work is mind boggling and should be taken as an inspiration rather than dick measuring, few people really don't understand thi though

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Bhupendra Singh_Cyan said:


> Chinese ability to do a work is mind boggling and should be taken as an inspiration rather than dick measuring, few people really don't understand thi though



Not to show any disrespect but I have a lot of dick measuring with most of Indian members here with exception of few that I refrain myself not to upset them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nan Yang

SinoSoldier said:


> The Chinese modified the Kuznetsov design by the exact measures mentioned in the above post. This is why the Chinese carrier sports new sensors, weaponry, internal configuration, and why the Type 001A carrier also happens to have a new island.
> 
> The Type 001A is about as much of a "copy" of the Kuznetsov as the Vikramaditya is of the Kiev.
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting; if true, then the age & perhaps obsolescence of the Soviet engines could've been reasons why the vessel had a low top speed of 20 knots. Nevertheless, the sale of engines doesn't detract from the fact that the Chinese essentially had to modify & refurbish the entirety of the carrier's interior.
> 
> I would take this with a grain of salt, given that the information is coming from one single individual.


Yes the engines are old tech but the Russian carrier which is older could do 32 knots. Pictures already came out showing the old tech engine and one major changes on the new Chinese carrier was about the new more automated engine. If only you have been following the 001A news.

And there is a lot more about how the Chinese negotiate the carrier and the blueprints. It's full of twists and turns. You could make a good movie out of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhupendra Singh_Cyan

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Not to show any disrespect but I have a lot of dick measuring with most of Indian members here with exception of few that I refrain myself not to upset them.


It's a give and take process though


Everyone comes on this forum to show their frustration till I've seen.
Senior members also behave like kids lol.
Nothing you can do about
Nobody is going to war though, arent fool enough or living in 10th century

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

It's starting now!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

Sea water draining into the dry dock begun at 9am

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

The improvement of 001A (CV-17) compared to 001 (CV-16)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor

According to fyjs, dry dock flooding started at 9: 00 AM










Dry dock flooding for CV 001A

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dungeness



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## oprih

A beautiful ship!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Too big .... the Ships is just too big for Region


----------



## IblinI

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Too big .... the Ships is just too big for Region


But It is still too small for Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

It will scare enemies of China , just big ship 65,000 Tones ... massive ship

People are still rubbing their eyes and questioning is it real ship or is it photoshop they can't believe China just made 2nd aircraft carrier

They can't see shadow of ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Chinese speed: 4/18 VS 4/23

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

Type 001A CV-17 - China’s first homegrown aircraft carrier to be launched soon; Watch its animation of construction process over the years

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855771923740975105

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Enjoys

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## pangunahin

oprih said:


> A beautiful ship!



*[WORTH RECOLLECTION]

THE RISE & PROGRESS OF CHINA AIRCRAFT CARRIER 
IN 3 TIMELINE ARTISTIC GREAT VIDEO EDIT 2014 - 2016 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dungeness



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## samsara

*China prepares to launch second aircraft carrier on Sunday: report*

CGTN - Published: 2017-04-23 12:25:39





_Photo shows the new aircraft carrier is under outfitting in north China. [Photo: sina.com.cn]_​
China's first domestically built aircraft carrier, the Type 001A, is now ready for launch. According to the military, the warship may be launched as early as April 23, the anniversary of the founding of the PLA Navy.

The Type 001A weighs about 70,000 tonnes, is 315 meters long, 75 meters wide and has a cruising speed of 31 knots.





_Photo taken in *May 2012* shows a Chinese aircraft carrier cruising for a test on the sea. China's first aircraft carrier was delivered and commissioned to the Navy of the Chinese People's Liberation Army on *Sept. 25, 2012*. The carrier, with the name "*Liaoning*" and hull number 16, was officially handed over to the Navy at a ceremony held in a naval base of northeast China's Dalian Port. [Photo: Xinhua]_​
http://chinaplus.cri.cn/news/china/9/20170423/3449.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

I believe this carrier will be called Guangdong. CV-17 Liaoning named after a northern province. Its time to name after a southern province of China. Despite this carrier is first domestic build, it will not be the most advance carrier China going to build. 

Remember PLAN first modern domestic build destroyer with decent air defense of Russian Shtil missile was quickly named guangzhou.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Flooding the dock has begun ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

4月23日是人民海军成立68周年纪念日。而在某造船厂的船坞里，一艘中国自行建造的航空母舰已经刷上了油漆，似乎在等待一个特殊的节点。










那么如何才算具备了“下水”条件呢？专家尹卓分析，作为航母指挥“大脑”的舰岛，一般是主体建设的最后一步，如今新航母的舰岛安装已经完成。同时，船体外部也已涂装红色底漆，这种防止船体受海洋腐蚀的红漆具有一定毒性，通常涂完后会尽快安排下水。

网






网友陆续曝光的照片还显示，舰岛上的玻璃窗和四面相控阵雷达已在建设中，疑似提前进行了下水后的舾装环节？媒体纷纷猜测，已经具备下水条件的国产航母可能在等待4月23日海军节下水。





不过有专业人士指出，大型舰艇下水受潮期影响大，相比23日，4月27日至29日是大潮日，航母在这期间下水更符合科学。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Live broadcast of the launching ceremony at 2PM China's time 下午两点深圳台《军情直播间》直播001A下水仪式，全论坛军迷别错过！

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Live broadcast at 2PM China's time 下午两点深圳台《军情直播间》直播001A下水仪式，全论坛军迷别错过！

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

Beast said:


> I believe this carrier will be called Guangdong. CV-17 Liaoning named after a northern province. Its time to name after a southern province of China. Despite this carrier is first domestic build, it will not be the most advance carrier China going to build.
> 
> Remember PLAN first modern domestic build destroyer with decent air defense of Russian Shtil missile was quickly named guangzhou.


I think it will be named Shandong where it is being built.



grey boy 2 said:


> Live broadcast of the launching ceremony at 2PM China's time 下午两点深圳台《军情直播间》直播001A下水仪式，全论坛军迷别错过！


LOOKING FORWARD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

updates

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

updates

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856046509908873216

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## clibra

lcloo said:


> The tide at Dalian will reach highest mark at 0745 hour (7.84 feet), and again at 2004 hour (9.12 feet) tommorrow. WIll they launch the ship early morning, or at night after dinner?



The launch has nothing to do with the tide level, because CV-17 does not reach or even close to the limitation of that dry dock. warship that has size of CV-17 can launch on any day of 365 days of the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Launch is over ... celebration begins !? :_)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856059717923287043
+ CCTV introduction:

http://news.cctv.com/draw/page/001Axiashuila/index.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Perhaps not today??? looks like the navy people leaving after rehearsal
辽宁号指挥长
Uploaded on 7 mins ago
Via iPhone 7
【前方直播：海军官兵疑似彩排完后离开现场



】#指挥长看航母#

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pyr0test

Rehearsal are done. pack up everyone, the carrier will be launched another day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Hmmm ... ??

But looks still as some preparation for celebration ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Some pictures to compensate my disappointment, still hope i was wrong though

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## TaiShang



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

Water being pumped into the dry dock, it would take several long hours to complete flooding the dock. Last photo showed a tug boat being lifted into the dry dock.













One more...

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## T-Rex

*I don't understand why our Chinese friends always go for the Russian designs?*


----------



## My-Analogous

grey boy 2 said:


> Live broadcast of the launching ceremony at 2PM China's time 下午两点深圳台《军情直播间》直播001A下水仪式，全论坛军迷别错过！


Please share with us the video later

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

So it seems as if indeed it was not a "true" launch: Even if the dry-dock was flooded and there were some PLAN personnel and musicians attending, which have already left the shipyard, the ceremony has ended.

For the moment it seems merely as if they are just checking the vessel over first to see if there are any problems and the ceremony seems more like a token ceremony just to commemorate 23rd April, the PLAN's 68th anniversary and everything else was perhaps merely a rehearsal, so that the real ceremony with waving flags, fanfare, fireworks and the ship truly leaving the dock will be held another day. 

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 武成王

T-Rex said:


> *I don't understand why our Chinese friends always go for the Russian designs?*


Because its design was proved to just work, even it's not as perfect as US's carriers. China can improve the design step by step. It's a low risk, more practical route when an ultra complicated project is concerned. Much better than from scratch, no country would teach others how to build a modern aircraft carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

T-Rex said:


> *I don't understand why our Chinese friends always go for the Russian designs?*





hackerdelight said:


> Because its design was proved to just work, even it's not as perfect as US's carriers. China can improve the design step by step. It's a low risk, more practical route when an ultra complicated project is concerned. Much better than from scratch, no country would teach others how to build a modern aircraft carrier.



Well the "true" reason it's that only RU want to sell to China...
And as for the Carrier.. Ru sold it to China not as a carrier but as a future Casino project... Well now you know the result..


----------



## 武成王

HannibalBarca said:


> Well the "true" reason it's that only RU want to sell to China...
> And as for the Carrier.. Ru sold it to China not as a carrier but as a future Casino project... Well now you know the result..


It was sold as "useless steel", basically all useful devices were removed, only a shell left. You think Russia would sell a full carrier to China? There's a rumor that Ukraine sold some blueprints to China, not confirmed though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

hackerdelight said:


> It was sold as "useless steel", basically all useful devices were removed, only a shell left. You think Russia would sell a full carrier to China? There's a rumor that Ukraine sold some blueprints to China, not confirmed though.



Never I said RU sold a "CARRIER" to China... I said China wanted it for a CASINO project, but did otherwise....

"Ru sold it to China *not* as a carrier but as a future Casino project...


----------



## ahojunk

HannibalBarca said:


> Never I said RU sold a "CARRIER" to China... I said China wanted it for a CASINO project, but did otherwise....
> 
> "Ru sold it to China *not* as a carrier but as a future Casino project...



Regardless, Russia was never a party in this transaction.

It was Ukraine that _"sold"_ the carrier to China (via Hong Kong).

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

T-Rex said:


> *I don't understand why our Chinese friends always go for the Russian designs?*



Because Ski jump carrier tech is only low risk, simple and available technology to China compare to steam catapult,
I'm pretty sure that Chinese navy prefer catapult carrier but it was too risky for the time they decided to build this aircraft carrier few years ago.



HannibalBarca said:


> Well the "true" reason it's that only RU want to sell to China...
> And as for the Carrier.. Ru sold it to China not as a carrier but as a future Casino project... Well now you know the result..



It was a short window of opportunity on human history , no one will ever believe sea floating Casino project again .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Because Ski jump carrier tech is only low risk, simple and available technology to China compare to steam catapult,
> I'm pretty sure that Chinese navy prefer catapult carrier but it was too risky for the time they decided to build this aircraft carrier few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a short window of opportunity on human history , no one will ever believe sea floating Casino project again .



Yeah... casino card is over now... could migrant floating shelter escuse work?


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

HannibalBarca said:


> Yeah... casino card is over now... could migrant floating shelter escuse work?



 is there any carrier left in this world to be bought for this purpose?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> is there any carrier left in this world to be bought for this purpose?



Let's pray for *Admiral Kuznetsov *Death... 
The old man seems to be in his last breath...


----------



## Beast

T-Rex said:


> *I don't understand why our Chinese friends always go for the Russian designs?*


You expect China which has never touch a aircraft carrier or even operate one straight away go for a more complicated steam catapult flat deck on her first attempt?

I don't understand, why such a basic logic some couldn't even understand? It's not rocket science but basic common sense.

They are also many example which China never goes for Russian design like our QBZ-97 rifle. China modern frigates, destroyer and LDP, LCAC. They are all never Russian design or influence.

China goes only what work best for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## empirefighter

T-Rex said:


> *I don't understand why our Chinese friends always go for the Russian designs?*


To be accurate, it is USSR design, not Russian design.
USSR was one of the two great military superpowers, even today, no country except USA has reached the highest level it ever reached. China is almost reaching its peak while Russia has fallen down and still benefited from its heritage to sustain its international status.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S. Martin

When look back to the first rolled out picture on Apr 22 of 2015, it's just only two years past. What a big change now!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kuge

go to sleep guys & coma back another day. lol


----------



## terranMarine

Just when i was about to drink my moutai, now i will have to put it back for another day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

When is the launch video coming ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## samsara

*First homegrown aircraft carrier has Chinese public buzzing with excitement*

By Huang Jingjing - Source: Global Times - Published: 2017/4/23 19:36:40


*Military enthusiasts excited at news first domestically-built vessel to launch soon*
○ _Military enthusiasts rushed to Dalian to get a close look at China's first domestically-produced aircraft carrier_

○ _There has been a debate on *the future name of the ship, with Shandong, Hainan and Beijing the most popular choices*_

○ _*A third aircraft carrier that's larger and more capable is reportedly under construction in Shanghai*_





_The Liaoning sails in open waters. Photo: Zhang Kai_​
*China's first domestically-built aircraft carrier was not launched on Sunday,* the anniversary of the founding of the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN), as some military fans hoped it would be. But these enthusiasts believe the day is approaching as they discovered that the shipyard where it is being built started to flood the drydock containing the carrier on Sunday.

"_Fans captured pictures showing that the water is already touching the hull. Though it was not launched today, it will be in no more than a few days,_" Chen, 30, a naval enthusiast from Jinhua, East China's Zhejiang Province, told the Global Times.

He has been updating his Weibo account - which is called General Commander of the _Liaoning_ and has over 320,000 followers - with news and pictures of the carrier.

"_*We have dreamed for decades of a domestically-built aircraft carrier. We don't mind waiting for a few more days,*_" said Chen, who is also a moderator of a popular naval discussion forum online.

Many people rushed to the Dalian shipyard in Northeast China's _Liaoning_ Province on Sunday after reading articles suggesting the launching ceremony for the Type 001A would be likely held that day.

Duan, a 20-year-old military fan working in Dalian, is one of them. "_If it was launched on Sunday, it would be more meaningful. But it is excusable that it wasn't. *Carrier construction is a huge project. Speed is always second to security,*_" he told the Global Times.

Keeping an eye on the carrier has become an integral part of his life since he came to Dalian last year. 

"_I go to see it once a week. From a rusty hull and being covered with various cranes, vehicles and containers to a cleared deck, it finally started to look like it does today, which was quite exciting,_" Duan said. 

To get a look at the ship, he regularly takes the city's light rail route which passes the shipyard. He gets a view of the ship for about 20 seconds each time.

Song, 16, a local high school student, also went to see the carrier on Sunday. "_It's a big day. About 200 people gathered and waited for hours, wishing to witness the launch,_" he said. 

"_My family lived near the shipyard when I was in primary school, and I could always view the Varyag, [the Soviet-era carrier purchased from Ukraine, which was refitted and is now in service as the Liaoning] from an overpass,_" he said. "_I'm thrilled we will soon have a domestically-produced one._"

*Speculation* that the ship would be launched on April 23 - the 68th anniversary of the founding of the PLAN - first arose in late March when photos showing that scaffolding had been removed and red undercoat had been painted below the ship's waterline were posted online.

When asked about this at a regular press briefing on March 30, Wu Qian, spokesperson for the country's Ministry of National Defense responded that "_it is being outfitted with equipment and the work is progressing smoothly. As for further news, I believe we won't keep the public waiting for too long._"





_A distant view of China's first domestically-built aircraft carrier, which will soon be launched Photo: Courtesy of Blue Shark Team_​
*Anti-spy precautions*

The fans believe that the Type 001A will hit the water in a few days. The news that China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation Chairman Hu Wenming recently inspected the Dalian shipyard twice in one month made them feel even more certain.

"_April 23rd or March 27 in the lunar calendar are not suitable days for launching due to the tides. *I reckon that the ship will be tested on the water by the end of the month,*_" Chen told the Global Times. The gravitational forces which contribute to the tides are exceptionally strong during the new moon and full moon [first and 15th day of every lunar month].

Chen established a team called *Blue Shark in 2015* and has organized members living in several coastal cities that are in close proximity to PLAN bases to collect the latest news about naval operations. Anything to do with aircraft carriers is always the most eye-catching.

*But they have their rules to prevent leaking secrets.* "_We are very cautious when releasing information,_" Chen said, explaining that they *do not share* high-definition pictures or information about core carrier parts, and *delete* any material which reveals such confidential details. 

When the Global Times contacted Chen, he said he would talk only if the reporter first showed him her press card. He said it's their standard procedure when they are approached by strangers so as to guard against their information being used by spies.




*First combat-ready carrier*

*Aircraft carriers have long been regarded as a symbol of a country's naval power. At present there are 23 aircraft carriers in service for 10 countries, 10 of which belong to the US, and four belong to Japan [although the Japanese vessels only carry helicopters], according to media reports.*

The government hopes that China's new carrier *will enhance the country's maritime strength* and *lift people's morale*.

But military experts think that it will take three years for the Type 001A to be ready for combat after it is launched, as testing and outfitting is required.

*Liu Zijun*, a military commentator, told *the Nanfang Daily* that *this time can be shortened if needed.* He gave two reasons that this might happen. Firstly the relevant technology is fairly mature based on the navy's experience with the _Liaoning_. Secondly due to the international security situation, it may be necessary to bring both the carriers into service as soon as possible "so as to enact deterrence around the Korean Peninsula and in the South China Sea at the same time."

*Construction of the Type 001A began in late 2013*, one year after the _Liaoning_ was delivered and commissioned to the PLAN. Since being deployed, the _Liaoning_ has made dozens of scientific research, test and training trips. 

It is *classified as a training ship* and *serves as a training and test platform* for the PLAN. Thus the Type 001A, which was based on the _Liaoning_, will become China's first combat-ready carrier.

Liang Fang, with the Department of Strategic Studies of the National Defense University of the PLA, said that although the new ship is similar to the _Liaoning_ in appearance and displacement, *its interior structure and equipment have seen significant upgrades*, and *its integrated operational capability will be hugely improved*.

The _Liaoning_ was originally designed as a cruiser equipped with heavy equipment such as anti-ship missiles and anti-submarine weapons. But the Type 001A was designed to more effectively use air power. Its compartments were designed to hold carrier-based aircraft. Its power system was also researched and developed in accordance with PLAN needs, Liang told China Central Television in a recent interview.

"I'm looking forward to its deployment. But crew management plays a decisive role in combat effectiveness. The navy had zero experience on how to drive and manage the carriers before," Duan said, adding that he hopes the carriers will become powerful weapons for the country's blue ocean strategy.

But military experts and fans agree that China still lags far behind the US in carrier technology. The Type 001A is conventionally powered, with a full-load displacement of 50,000 tons and ski-jump-style launch ramps. But the US's newest aircraft carrier, the _USS Gerald R. Ford_, which has recently completed manufacturer's trials and is expected to be delivered this year, is nuclear powered and has a 100,000-ton displacement. Replacing older steam-powered launch systems, its electrical system can launch heavier aircraft and works more quickly. 

*What's in a name?*

The future name of the new carrier has also aroused heated discussion.

Li Jie, a military expert, said that the country *might do things differently this time*. While the _Liaoning_ was named on the day of its delivery, the new carrier might be named when it is transferred from the dry dock into the water.

Many media outlets have speculated that it might be called the "Shandong" as it may join the _Liaoning_ and be anchored at the Qingdao carrier base in East China's Shandong Province. 

However, according to an online survey conducted by ifeng.com in January, 38 percent of the more than 300,000 respondents said it should be called the "Taiwan," while 21 percent preferred to call it the "Beijing" and 14 percent chose the "Guangdong." 

Zhang Rongmin, a blogger and commentator on Taiwan politics living in Zhangzhou, East China's Fujian Province, said the new vessel is unlikely to be named the Taiwan.

"_The name Taiwan declares the spirit of 'one China,' but it can also be interpreted as liberating Taiwan. The current Taiwan government, which is building vessels themselves, may also name its self-made vessel the Taiwan. Then the unification struggle will become a formalistic game,_" Zhang told the Global Times.

*He said China now has five major issues to address.* They are _the Xiongan New Area_, _the Taiwan question_, _boundary disputes between the Tibet Autonomous Region and India_, _the South China Sea disputes_ and _the Korean peninsula situation_. 

He believes "*Hainan*" is a better name regarding the southern island province's importance to maritime issues.

"The _Liaoning_ is already docked in the north. The country is now promoting the Belt and Road initiative. If the new ship is deployed in the South China Sea, it can guard trade routes and strategically confront India at sea."

Chen said he hopes the ship will be named the *Beijing*.

"_Beijing is the capital, which can demonstrate the paramount significance of the carrier,_" Chen said. "_I think we will eventually have five to six aircraft carriers. We can name them after *the municipalities*._"

According to a blog posted on nationalinterest.org, the website of an American bi-monthly international affairs magazine, China is now building a third aircraft carrier in Shanghai that is likely to be larger and far more capable than the Type 001A or the _Liaoning_.


*Newspaper headline: Cheering on the carrier

*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## invader

Where are the launch photos ? Is the launch being kept a secret ?


----------



## Stuttgart001

ahojunk said:


> Regardless, Russia was never a party in this transaction.
> 
> It was Ukraine that _"sold"_ the carrier to China (via Hong Kong).


I think what the Ukraine sold is a hull of a uncompleted carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

rashid.sarwar said:


> what is total time the carrier was made, only two years....?


some Chinese media said the building began in Feb. 2014, i.e. 3years+2months from now. 

Two pictures of the new carrier for a comparison:

The following one was taken at Apr. 22, 2015;





This one is taken at Apr. 2017, from almost the same angle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Home built aircraft carriers a strategic need*
By Li Jie | China Daily | Updated: 2017-04-24






Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning returns to Qingdao, China after Pacific drill, January 13th, 2017. Comprised of aircraft carrier Liaoning, a number of destroyers, some J-15 carrier-based fighter jets and helicopters, the fleet sailed through the Bohai Sea, the Yellow Sea, the East China Sea and the South China sea. [Photo/CRI]

China's first domestically built aircraft carrier, the second such vessel, *will soon be commissioned*, say reports. Designed to be a base for fighter jets and helicopters, the country's second aircraft carrier is the first of the Type 001A class.

The "homemade" aircraft carrier is expected to have a displacement of about 50,000 metric tons, and conventional engines and fighter jet launch systems, which are used on CNS Liaoning, China's first aircraft carrier. However, on-board fighter jets may still have to resort to ski-jump ramps instead of the more advanced catapult-assistance take-off.

CNS Liaoning, rebuilt from a former Soviet cruiser, Admiral Kuznetsov-class carrier Varyag, is primarily used for training and research, while* the new carrier will serve naval combat and defense missions*, as well as non-combat missions ranging from fighting terrorism and piracy to taking part in rescue operations. Pilots and commanders for the new carrier have been trained and its equipment tested on Liaoning for future operations.

Although the new aircraft carrier will be a much-improved version of Liaoning, *it will not be as advanced as its US counterparts, including the nuclear-powered US Nimitz-class and the latest Gerald Ford-class carriers*, in terms of size, scale and combat capability. Also, it will take a few more years to complete the functional operations of the new vessel's devices and weapons before it can embark on sea trials.

This is all the more reason *Beijing should intensify its research in and enhance its capacity to build aircraft carriers.* Such vessels are a necessity for a major power aspiring to better protect its legitimate interests in the open seas, as well as to safeguard regional stability and international sea lanes. Since strong naval powers like the United States are unlikely to exchange equipment and technologies used in their top carriers, China should emulate successful models and learn how to build more advanced carriers.

*Two aircraft carriers, regardless of their size, are not enough for a country such as China. *The basic principle is that a country the size of China should have at least three aircraft carriers－one for training, one for naval duty and one for maintenance. Six of the 11 US aircraft carriers are deployed in the Pacific Ocean and the rest in the Atlantic Ocean, which help Washington to maintain a formidable maritime presence across the globe.

China has no intention of challenging the US' global dominance nor will it seek to strengthen its navy beyond its defense-oriented strategic need. *Chinese vessels are mainly used for self-defense and to preserve regional security.* And there is plenty of room for improvement with regard to their capability and combat readiness.

Since aircraft carriers will continue to play a key role in securing open sea operations, China's efforts to design and build a competent carrier from scratch are more than justified. Besides, China needs to convince its neighbors with which it has maritime disputes that the carriers will not be used to flex its military muscles but to make the region safer.

_The author is a senior researcher at the Naval Military Studies Research Institute of the People's Liberation Army. The article is an excerpt from his interview with China Daily's Cui Shoufeng._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

HannibalBarca said:


> Let's pray for *Admiral Kuznetsov *Death...
> The old man seems to be in his last breath...



Nah why we need to get *Admiral Kuznetsov *when we have 001A and it's wrong to get what's the last remaining of Russia even if we could. Russia is not shortage of technology to revive and modernized *Admiral Kuznetsov *what they lack is money, maybe China and Russia can come up with some kind of deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Place Of Space

TaiShang said:


> *Home built aircraft carriers a strategic need*
> By Li Jie | China Daily | Updated: 2017-04-24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning returns to Qingdao, China after Pacific drill, January 13th, 2017. Comprised of aircraft carrier Liaoning, a number of destroyers, some J-15 carrier-based fighter jets and helicopters, the fleet sailed through the Bohai Sea, the Yellow Sea, the East China Sea and the South China sea. [Photo/CRI]
> 
> China's first domestically built aircraft carrier, the second such vessel, *will soon be commissioned*, say reports. Designed to be a base for fighter jets and helicopters, the country's second aircraft carrier is the first of the Type 001A class.
> 
> The "homemade" aircraft carrier is expected to have a displacement of about 50,000 metric tons, and conventional engines and fighter jet launch systems, which are used on CNS Liaoning, China's first aircraft carrier. However, on-board fighter jets may still have to resort to ski-jump ramps instead of the more advanced catapult-assistance take-off.
> 
> CNS Liaoning, rebuilt from a former Soviet cruiser, Admiral Kuznetsov-class carrier Varyag, is primarily used for training and research, while* the new carrier will serve naval combat and defense missions*, as well as non-combat missions ranging from fighting terrorism and piracy to taking part in rescue operations. Pilots and commanders for the new carrier have been trained and its equipment tested on Liaoning for future operations.
> 
> Although the new aircraft carrier will be a much-improved version of Liaoning, *it will not be as advanced as its US counterparts, including the nuclear-powered US Nimitz-class and the latest Gerald Ford-class carriers*, in terms of size, scale and combat capability. Also, it will take a few more years to complete the functional operations of the new vessel's devices and weapons before it can embark on sea trials.
> 
> This is all the more reason *Beijing should intensify its research in and enhance its capacity to build aircraft carriers.* Such vessels are a necessity for a major power aspiring to better protect its legitimate interests in the open seas, as well as to safeguard regional stability and international sea lanes. Since strong naval powers like the United States are unlikely to exchange equipment and technologies used in their top carriers, China should emulate successful models and learn how to build more advanced carriers.
> 
> *Two aircraft carriers, regardless of their size, are not enough for a country such as China. *The basic principle is that a country the size of China should have at least three aircraft carriers－one for training, one for naval duty and one for maintenance. Six of the 11 US aircraft carriers are deployed in the Pacific Ocean and the rest in the Atlantic Ocean, which help Washington to maintain a formidable maritime presence across the globe.
> 
> China has no intention of challenging the US' global dominance nor will it seek to strengthen its navy beyond its defense-oriented strategic need. *Chinese vessels are mainly used for self-defense and to preserve regional security.* And there is plenty of room for improvement with regard to their capability and combat readiness.
> 
> Since aircraft carriers will continue to play a key role in securing open sea operations, China's efforts to design and build a competent carrier from scratch are more than justified. Besides, China needs to convince its neighbors with which it has maritime disputes that the carriers will not be used to flex its military muscles but to make the region safer.
> 
> _The author is a senior researcher at the Naval Military Studies Research Institute of the People's Liberation Army. The article is an excerpt from his interview with China Daily's Cui Shoufeng._



"Besides, China needs to convince its neighbors with which it has maritime disputes that the carriers will not be used to flex its military muscles but to make the region safer."

The senior researcher is a joke. I don't know what's the meaning he write those content. But I can surely tell him as long as China have carriers, you can't convince some deliberate neighbors. The senior researcher, specially he is from the institute of Army, should directly tell to some neighbors, the carriers are sticks prepared for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Place Of Space said:


> "Besides, China needs to convince its neighbors with which it has maritime disputes that the carriers will not be used to flex its military muscles but to make the region safer."
> 
> The senior researcher is a joka. I don't know what's the meaning he write those content. But I can surely tell him as long as China have carriers, you can't convince some deliberate neighbors. The senior researcher, specially he is from the institute of Army, should directly tell to some neighbors, the carriers are sticks prepared for you.



 You're just too candid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> You're just to candid



This can avoid wrong judgement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

It seems that the Type 001A dock is filled and 
the water-touch launching ceremony will be held *two days later*.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856050444136620032

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ahojunk

Reminder: this thread is to discuss China's carrier and not other country's carrier.

I will delete any off topic posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Place Of Space

Pyr0test said:


> Chinese navy always ensures the conditions are perfect before doing things, since the hull has already been built there's no rush in launching. Same couldn't be said for another country, after all they can't even keep a ship upright in a drydock



The reason it says large rising tide comes on date about 25-26th. However, we can't exclude reasons the pre-launching work have not been finished. The world won't wait for a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*Home built aircraft carriers a strategic need*
By Li Jie (China Daily) 09:13, April 24, 2017


China's first domestically built aircraft carrier, the second such vessel, will soon be commissioned, say reports. Designed to be a base for fighter jets and helicopters, the country's second aircraft carrier is the first of the Type 001A class.

The "homemade" aircraft carrier is expected to have a displacement of about 50,000 metric tons, and conventional engines and fighter jet launch systems, which are used on CNS Liaoning, China's first aircraft carrier. However, on-board fighter jets may still have to resort to ski-jump ramps instead of the more advanced catapult-assistance take-off.

CNS Liaoning, rebuilt from a former Soviet cruiser, Admiral Kuznetsov-class carrier Varyag, is primarily used for training and research, while the new carrier will serve naval combat and defense missions, as well as non-combat missions ranging from fighting terrorism and piracy to taking part in rescue operations. Pilots and commanders for the new carrier have been trained and its equipment tested on Liaoning for future operations.

Although the new aircraft carrier will be a much-improved version of Liaoning, it will not be as advanced as its US counterparts, including the nuclear-powered US Nimitz-class and the latest Gerald Ford-class carriers, in terms of size, scale and combat capability. Also, it will take a few more years to complete the functional operations of the new vessel's devices and weapons before it can embark on sea trials.

This is all the more reason Beijing should intensify its research in and enhance its capacity to build aircraft carriers. Such vessels are a necessity for a major power aspiring to better protect its legitimate interests in the open seas, as well as to safeguard regional stability and international sea lanes. Since strong naval powers like the United States are unlikely to exchange equipment and technologies used in their top carriers, China should emulate successful models and learn how to build more advanced carriers.

Two aircraft carriers, regardless of their size, are not enough for a country such as China. The basic principle is that a country the size of China should have at least three aircraft carriers－one for training, one for naval duty and one for maintenance. Six of the 11 US aircraft carriers are deployed in the Pacific Ocean and the rest in the Atlantic Ocean, which help Washington to maintain a formidable maritime presence across the globe.

China has no intention of challenging the US' global dominance nor will it seek to strengthen its navy beyond its defense-oriented strategic need. Chinese vessels are mainly used for self-defense and to preserve regional security. And there is plenty of room for improvement with regard to their capability and combat readiness.

Since aircraft carriers will continue to play a key role in securing open sea operations, China's efforts to design and build a competent carrier from scratch are more than justified. Besides, China needs to convince its neighbors with which it has maritime disputes that the carriers will not be used to flex its military muscles but to make the region safer.

_The author is a senior researcher at the Naval Military Studies Research Institute of the People's Liberation Army._

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## rott

ahojunk said:


> Reminder: this thread is to discuss China's carrier and not other country's carrier.
> 
> I will delete any off topic posts.


We're just having fun, bro. Can't we a little?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stuttgart001

Place Of Space said:


> The reason it says large rising tide comes on date about 25-26th. However, we can't exclude reasons the pre-launching work have not been finished. The world won't wait for a long time.


There is a high tide which is suitable for launching the carrier after 27th.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

My favourite ones

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

Quite an interesting comparison ...

http://chinapower.csis.org/china-aircraft-carrier-type-001a/






https://twitter.com/OedoSoldier/status/856522611156697088

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## j20blackdragon

Nan Yang said:


> Gosh. Where do you get your news from?
> First of all. Liaoning was bought from Ukraine not Russia. 30,000 blueprints included. All for 20million. 4 engines were perfectly greease sealed. Each engine itself already costs 20million.
> 
> http://m.scmp.com/news/china/articl...how-one-man-bought-china-its-aircraft-carrier
> 
> As a precaution, he shipped 40 tonnes of the carrier's blueprints to China overland in eight trucks



The absence of *heavy black smoke* should already tell you that the Liaoning is different from the Admiral Kuznetsov with regard to the engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


>



Impressive Image, but that is the Liaoning from 2014!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Guys, please keep this thread a "1st Chinese indigenous Aircraft Carrier" only, do not let those jealous naysayers to successfully derail this nice thread
Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

According to reliable source that 001A is 313m in length, 13m longer than 001, 75m in width, 5m wider than 001 
张召忠23日在cctv4" 海峡两岸 "节目上说 : " 我看现在曝出来的消息 , 它(指001A)的长度是313米 , 就好像是比原来的瓦良格长了13米 ,"
" 宽度是75米 , 原来是70米 , 好像宽了5米 , 这样飞行甲板面积就比原来大很多了 ."
http://tv.cntv.cn/video/C10323/fa457d75d46e4c3c950e3f3d4581cd05

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## samsara

*What do we know (so far) about China's second aircraft carrier?*

_Center for Strategic & International Studies (CSIS) - China Power (Undated article)_

Five years after commissioning its first aircraft carrier, the _Liaoning_, China is now primed to launch its second carrier – the *Type 001A*. Unlike its Soviet-built predecessor, the Type 001A is China’s first domestically built carrier. Both carriers are similar in size and use a *STOBAR* (*Short Take-Off But Arrested Recovery*) system for the launch and recovery of aircraft. Although similar to the _Liaoning_, the *Type 001A features some notable enhancements and represents an important step in China’s developing aircraft carrier program.*

*KEY FACTS*

The control tower island of the Type 001A is expected to be 10 percent smaller than that of the _Liaoning_.
It will displace roughly 65,000 – 70,000 tons, a few thousand more tons than the _Liaoning_.
It will feature the advanced Type 346 S-band AESA radar system.
Its airwing will be slightly larger than that of the _Liaoning_, featuring around 8 additional aircraft.
The Type 001A may have an internal arrangement that is better optimized than the _Liaoning’s_.
It is expected to be commissioned around 2020.

*COMPARING THE TYPE 001A AND THE LIAONING*

Outlines derived from satellite photos demonstrate the similarities between the carriers.






*KEY CHARACTERISTICS OF THE TYPE 001A*

*



*





*EXPLORE THE LIAONING*

The Type 001A shares several similarities with the _Liaoning_. Explore our 3D model of the _Liaoning_ below, or read more on our feature page.

https://sketchfab.com/models/526514cdf49b4cdcb6d01db84e9b1309


*CSIS MEDIA PARTNERS*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


>




Preparations for the celebration ... but it seems to rain !

Here a bit larger:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Preparations for the celebration ... but it seems to rain !
> 
> Here a bit larger:
> 
> View attachment 392862

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GS Zhou

the exciting date is approaching soon!! Time for party and music!

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## hnlylclmy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Han93



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*dafeng cao is asking: Tomorrow will be the launching day?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856770979367866368





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856761380338229248

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dungeness

April of 2017 is an exciting month for all Chinese patriots! We have just witnessed our *First space cargo ship* Tianzhou-1 docking with our *First Space Lab* Tiangong-2, and our *First commercial passenger jet* C919's high speed taxing. Now we will be witnessing the launching ceremony of our *First indigenous aircraft carrier* 001A. What a great era for China and Chinese people, and we are lucky enough to witness it all!

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


> According to reliable source that 001A is 313m in length, 13m longer than 001, 75m in width, 5m wider than 001
> 张召忠23日在cctv4" 海峡两岸 "节目上说 : " 我看现在曝出来的消息 , 它(指001A)的长度是313米 , 就好像是比原来的瓦良格长了13米 ,"
> " 宽度是75米 , 原来是70米 , 好像宽了5米 , 这样飞行甲板面积就比原来大很多了 ."
> http://tv.cntv.cn/video/C10323/fa457d75d46e4c3c950e3f3d4581cd05




Surely not ! If You compare satellite images from both carriers they are clearly exactly the same length and more or less all other dimensions too. The only difference is a slightly different deck geometry and a surely smaller island. 

Maybe an idiot scaled images of both carriers to the same island-size and so surely the new carrier is longer and wider.


----------



## terranMarine

********CELEBRATION TIME**********

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## j20blackdragon

Pay attention to the *speed *of the aircraft carrier construction.

I want to remind everybody that the construction status of the 001A was like this in mid 2015.





China officially announced that it was building its second aircraft carrier in December 2015. New York Times report.
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/01/...uilding-its-second-aircraft-carrier.html?_r=0

Late 2016.





Now ready to launch in early 2017. Great picture from Deino.


Deino said:


> View attachment 392873



Weapons and equipment, including the radar system, air defense system and communications system will be outfitted on the carrier over the next two years. The new aircraft carrier can *begin sea trials by early 2019.*
http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1033999.shtml

This is very fast. China has more than one shipyard capable of doing this.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

enjoys...sorry it's available only in Chinese. live

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

Live: launching ceremony, enjoy guys
http://mil.news.sina.com.cn/temp/2017-04-26/229.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 帅的一匹

https://view.inews.qq.com/a/ZLV2017042601168508

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## yusheng

http://weibo.com/p/2309121042097:a34d2ce7438e56a0d8d0b5f12b7fdbe5

live video

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## 帅的一匹

Hundred of year dream come true, General Zhang zhao Zhong don't cry. General Liu Huanqing can rest in peace. All the grievance you suffer has been cleared.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## nang2

what a beautiful day for the ceremony!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## waja2000

Dungeness said:


> April of 2017 is an exciting month for all Chinese patriots! We have just witnessed our *First space cargo ship* Tianzhou-1 docking with our *First Space Lab* Tiangong-2, and our *First commercial passenger jet* C919's high speed taxing. Now we will be witnessing the launching ceremony of our *First indigenous aircraft carrier* 001A. What a great era for China and Chinese people, and we are lucky enough to witness it all!



You also forgot to add AVIC AG600 world's largest amphibious aircraft will perform first flight soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BHarwana

Launch ceremony of China’s first home-built aircraft carrier 001A in Dalian, Liaoning Province on Apr. 26, 2017. [Photo: CGTN]



China launched its second aircraft carrier Wednesday morning in northeast China's Dalian shipyard in Liaoning Province.

The new carrier, the first domestically-built one, was transferred from dry dock into the water at a launch ceremony that started at about 9 a.m. in Dalian shipyard of the China Shipbuilding Industry Corp.

It is China's second aircraft carrier, which comes after the Liaoning, a refitted former Soviet Union-made carrier that was put into commission in the Chinese People's Liberation Army Navy in 2012.

http://www.china.org.cn/china/2017-04/26/content_40694544.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## lcloo



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

now 001A is over, look forward to see 002A

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

View attachment 393035

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## 帅的一匹

1.32 millions people in the broadcast room, most of them are young.

With type 002 with Catobar in Shanghai, and type 003 nuclear powered with EMALS in Dalian. We will have four carriers in service before year 2025.

The gap is widening, you guys need to works hard now.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## wali87

Many congratulations to our Chinese brothers on achieving this technological milestone. Another great step towards gaining a true superpower status. China seems to have effectively mastered Carrier tech. I believe this was the last of conventionally powered one. Hopefully the upcoming aircraft carriers after Shandong will be all nuclear powered.

Always happy to see the progress of our Chinese brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## 帅的一匹



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## BHarwana



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## yusheng

http://weibo.com/p/2309121042097:a34d2ce7438e56a0d8d0b5f12b7fdbe5


shjliu said:


> anyone have video link?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Work(steel cutting and module making) has started on Type 002 CV at Jiangnan Shipyard in Shanghai.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BHarwana



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

Watch the launch live: http://www.iqiyi.com/l_19rrc3m1bz.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GS Zhou

China today launches its first home-made aircraft carrier at the Dalian Shipyard.

According to an official news article from the Xinhua News Agency, both electronics system and powertrain system have been installed in the new carrier.

It's time to CELEBRATE!!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## 帅的一匹

Fully compact with Island

With full displacement of 65000 tons, it can carry 36 units of J15 fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## 帅的一匹

It carry double number of fighter jets than Kutznezov can.



It's hanger is 15% larger than the Vayag, and the deck can hold 4 more fighter as its larger and the Island is smaller by 25%.


----------



## Place Of Space



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Work(steel cutting and module making) has started on Type 002 CV at Jiangnan Shipyard in Shanghai.



What sort of aircraft can we expect on the 002?


----------



## 帅的一匹

the future type 002 Catobar carrier with 80000 tons displacement can hold up to 60 FC31 stealthy fighters. We are looking forward to it.

Today China is giving a good example as how to launch a carrier. 





BHarwana said:


>



Maybe in many years after we go for nuclear EMALS, this baby will be painted in PN color. Then our Indian friend won't be disturbed as Chinese carrier station in Gwadar or Karachi port.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BHarwana

wanglaokan said:


> Maybe in many years after we go for nuclear EMALS, this baby will be painted in PN color. Then our Indian friend won't be disturbed as Chinese carrier station in Gwadar or Karachi port.



We don't need carriers but there will be one Chinese carrier in Indian ocean and that will be good for Pakistan because Gawader has the room and depth to dock carriers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

"All-round warship"

http://digitalpaper.stdaily.com/http_www.kjrb.com/kjrb/html/2017-04/26/content_368149.htm?div=-1

The rumour mill is awash with speculation that the Center has approved of fund allocation request to developing the new concept ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

BHarwana said:


> We don't need carriers but there will be one Chinese carrier in Indian ocean and that will be good for Pakistan because Gawader has the room and depth to dock carriers.


If PN spend 4 billions on 8 subs, means it also can afford a conventional carrier. As your economy keep improving, PN's demand will evolve as well. In the meantime, the dispatch of Chinese carrier to Indian Ocean carrys no malign intention. Cause Indian Ocean is not a disputed area as of now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Good Job I hope Pakistan and China work to increase size of our Navy also and also after induction of VLS equipped Frigates and Destroyers in large numbers we should go for LHD in case we decide to stay in Pakistan only but if want global role and bases around the world or at least in middle east than we would need AC also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThought

A truly felicitous day! Many congrats on this monumental achievement.

@wanglaokan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

Highlights of the following news article from the Xinhua News Agency: Construction of the new carrier started in Nov. 2013; the construction work inside the dry dock started in Mar. 2015

我国第二艘航空母舰下水仪式26日上午在中国船舶重工集团公司大连造船厂举行。

中共中央政治局委员、中央军委副主席范长龙出席仪式并致辞。

9时许，仪式在雄壮的国歌声中开始。按照国际惯例，剪彩后进行“掷瓶礼”。随着一瓶香槟酒摔碎舰艏，两舷喷射绚丽彩带，周边船舶一起鸣响汽笛，全场响起热烈掌声。航空母舰在拖曳牵引下缓缓移出船坞，停靠码头。

第二艘航空母舰由我国自行研制，*2013年11月开工，2015年3月开始坞内建造。*

目前，*航空母舰主船体完成建造，动力、电力等主要系统设备安装到位。*出坞下水是航空母舰建设的重大节点之一，标志着我国自主设计建造航空母舰取得重大阶段性成果。

下一步，该航空母舰将按计划进行系统设备调试和舾装施工，并全面开展系泊试验。

海军、中船重工集团领导沈金龙、苗华、胡问鸣，以及军地有关部门领导和科研人员、干部职工、参建官兵代表等参加仪式。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Place Of Space

SinoSoldier said:


> What sort of aircraft can we expect on the 002?


Very big one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

wanglaokan said:


> If PN spend 4 billions on 8 subs, means it also can afford a conventional carrier. As your economy keep improving, PN's demand will evolve as well. In the meantime, the dispatch of Chinese carrier to Indian Ocean carrys no malign intention. Cause Indian Ocean is not a disputed area as of now.


Pakistan got 2 ships from China and 4 from Turkey are under way plus 2 more will come from China. For Pakistan there is a more need of a Nuclear powered Sub. But a carrier will be a good choice for the future. Any how we have the Chinese carrier in the India Ocean soon. So this achievement is not just a good news for China but also for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## 帅的一匹

BHarwana said:


> Pakistan got 2 ships from China and 4 from Turkey are under way plus 2 more will come from China. For Pakistan there is a more need of a Nuclear powered Sub. But a carrier will be a good choice for the future. Any how we have the Chinese carrier in the India Ocean soon. So this achievement is not just a good news for China but also for Pakistan.


We shall throw a party tonight



Zarvan said:


> Good Job I hope Pakistan and China work to increase size of our Navy also and also after induction of VLS equipped Frigates and Destroyers in large numbers we should go for LHD in case we decide to stay in Pakistan only but if want global role and bases around the world or at least in middle east than we would need AC also.


I think Type 54b or Type 52d is a good choice on the table


----------



## khanasifm

Rumours about conventional carrier were wrong looks like ski jump and not traditional launch


----------



## shjliu

BTW, what is the name of this carrier?


----------



## 帅的一匹

grey boy 2 said:


>


Type 002 is built in my hometown, I feel so proud.



GS Zhou said:


> Highlights of the following news article from the Xinhua News Agency: Construction of the new carrier started in Nov. 2013; the construction work inside the dry dock started in Mar. 2015
> 
> 我国第二艘航空母舰下水仪式26日上午在中国船舶重工集团公司大连造船厂举行。
> 
> 中共中央政治局委员、中央军委副主席范长龙出席仪式并致辞。
> 
> 9时许，仪式在雄壮的国歌声中开始。按照国际惯例，剪彩后进行“掷瓶礼”。随着一瓶香槟酒摔碎舰艏，两舷喷射绚丽彩带，周边船舶一起鸣响汽笛，全场响起热烈掌声。航空母舰在拖曳牵引下缓缓移出船坞，停靠码头。
> 
> 第二艘航空母舰由我国自行研制，*2013年11月开工，2015年3月开始坞内建造。*
> 
> 目前，*航空母舰主船体完成建造，动力、电力等主要系统设备安装到位。*出坞下水是航空母舰建设的重大节点之一，标志着我国自主设计建造航空母舰取得重大阶段性成果。
> 
> 下一步，该航空母舰将按计划进行系统设备调试和舾装施工，并全面开展系泊试验。
> 
> 海军、中船重工集团领导沈金龙、苗华、胡问鸣，以及军地有关部门领导和科研人员、干部职工、参建官兵代表等参加仪式。


It says the turbine, the electricity system and the main systems had bee n in place before its launch. Highly impact! 3 and half years to build a 65000 tons carriers, not bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Place Of Space

grey boy 2 said:


>



CCTV military chanel says the fabrication of J15 has been closed. The workshop install J15B production line. It says J15B equiping with better P.A.R. (Phased array radar)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RISING SUN

wanglaokan said:


> https://view.inews.qq.com/a/ZLV2017042601168508


That's one magnificent Carrier and very hearty congratulations to PRC people.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Akasa

Place Of Space said:


> CCTV military chanel says the fabrication of J15 has been closed. The workshop install J15B production line. It says J15B equiping with better P.A.R. (Phased array radar)



Did it say that the J-15B is being produced now, or in the future?



Place Of Space said:


> Very big one.



As in, J-20?


----------



## mosu

Congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Place Of Space said:


> CCTV military chanel says the fabrication of J15 has been closed. The workshop install J15B production line. It says J15B equiping with better P.A.R. (Phased array radar)


Can I understand it as we already produce 70 plus units of J15 for Liaoning and Type 001A?



patman said:


> Idk what's the big fuss is about , its just a aircraft carrier.


The first domestic carrier, why less fanfare?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Place Of Space said:


> CCTV military chanel says the fabrication of J15 has been closed. The workshop install J15B production line. It says J15B equiping with better P.A.R. (Phased array radar)


Do we have any plan of stealthy fighter on type 003 carrier, for example J31? Please shed us some light on it. Thanks bro


----------



## Cybernetics

*China launches first home-built aircraft carrier in latest display of growing naval power*

PUBLISHED : Wednesday, 26 April, 2017, 9:57am
UPDATED : Wednesday, 26 April, 2017, 11:26am









Minnie Chan
minnie.chan@scmp.com

China’s first domestically built aircraft carrier, formally named the Shandong, was launched on Wednesday in the latest display of Beijing’s growing naval power.

The carrier was released into open water from a shipyard in the port of Dalian, northeastern Liaoning province, on Wednesday morning as a bottle of champagne was popped and the national anthem played in the background.

The launch came three days after the 68th anniversary of the People’s Liberation Army Navy on Sunday, and against the backdrop of a rising China seeking to project its influence over the regional maritime security pattern.

The announcement of the launch on China’s official media sparked patriotic discussion in China’s online community.

“It’s a symbol of China’s technological power, industrial capability and overall strength,” an internet user wrote on Weibo, the country’s version of Twitter.

Another internet user referred to China’s humiliation in the late 19th century when it was defeated by the Japanese navy, expressing delight that “a great country like China has finally got its own big weapon”.






The ceremony to launch the Shandong was chaired by Fan Changlong, vice-chairman of the powerful Central Military Commission.

President Xi Jinping, who is the commission’s chairman and hence the country’s top military leader, was not present.

The carrier, which had earlier been temporarily named the Type 001A, is China’s second after the Liaoning, a refitted former Soviet Union-made carrier that was put into commission in the PLA Navy in 2012.

The carrier, 315 metres long and 75 metres wide, has a cruising speed of 31 knots and a displacement of 70,000 tonnes.

It is slightly larger than the Liaoning, China’s first aircraft carrier, which was refurbished from the semi-completed Soviet carrier Varyag, which Beijing bought from a Ukrainian shipyard in 1998.

China started developing the Shandong in November 2013, and building it in the dock in March 2015.

Even though its layout is almost the same as the Liaoning, the Shandong features new equipment and a more advanced operational concept, including a bigger hangar to carry more J-15 fighter jets and more space on deck for helicopters and other aircraft.











But military experts said the launch of the new carrier represented only modest progress of China’s military modernisation, given the huge technological gap between the PLA Navy and its most powerful rival in Asia-Pacific, the US Navy.

“While China is celebrating the launch of its first home-grown aircraft carrier, the country should also be mindful that the United States is possibly deploying its most advanced Ford-class supercarrier to the Asia-Pacific,” Beijing-based naval expert Li Jie said.

“The US is deliberately going to remind China that the generation gap between PLA navy and the US carrier strike groups as well as their fighting capabilities will be further enlarged when the carrier Gerald R. Ford is commissioned this year.”

The 100,000-tonne nuclear-powered US carrier is almost twice the size of the Type 001A carrier. The giant ship is powered by two advanced nuclear reactors, and equipped with electromagnetic aircraft launching system, even though its recovery device was changed to cable arresting gears for safety consideration.






The conventional powered Type 001A retains the ski-jump take-off ramp of the Liaoning, and when China’s next generation aircraft carrier, the Type 002, is launched around 2021, it will not be nuclear-powered vessel with electromagnetic aircraft catapults, according to Li.

The Type 002 carrier would most likely retain standard steam-driven catapults because “it’s impossible to develop a completely new generation carrier in just a few years”, said Li, who published a book about the Ford-class carrier this month.

“To some extent, we should recognise that the technological gap in key aircraft carrier technologies between China and the US is widening, and there is no sign of it narrowing.”

The Ford-class carrier was launched in November 2013, and expected to be commissioned this year. But Washington has not announced where it will be stationed.

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/poli...na-launches-first-domestically-built-aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 帅的一匹

patman said:


> ...




Only four countries can produce 60000 tons plus carrier, why not happy? We are one of that league.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rcrmj

Place Of Space said:


> Very big one.


002 is bigger of course, but smaller than USS Kitty Hawk````it has 3 steam catapult lines`````cuttings were already started, but the official ceremony hasnt been held yet```````

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 帅的一匹

rcrmj said:


> 002 is bigger of course, but smaller than USS Kitty Hawk````it has 3 steam catapult lines`````cuttings were already started, but the official ceremony hasnt been held yet```````


When you come to SHANGHAI brother, I shall invite you a dinner.


----------



## 帅的一匹

rcrmj said:


> 002 is bigger of course, but smaller than USS Kitty Hawk````it has 3 steam catapult lines`````cuttings were already started, but the official ceremony hasnt been held yet```````


Conventional or nuclear powered?



GS Zhou said:


> which four? USA, China, UK, who is the fourth one?


Japan, they just restrain from themself doing so


----------



## rcrmj

wanglaokan said:


> When you come to SHANGHAI brother, I shall invite you a dinner.


word of a man```I am coming lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## monitor

*Congratulations to Chinese people on this very special day.*
*Long live China Bangladesh friendship.*

* 恭喜*

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## JSCh

Time lapse video of the launch -->

https://imgcache.qq.com/tencentvide...x_age=86400&v=20161117&vid=n002385wp9e&auto=0​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

wanglaokan said:


> 1.32 millions people in the broadcast room, most of them are young.
> 
> With type 002 with Catobar in Shanghai, and type 003 nuclear powered with EMALS in Dalian. We will have four carriers in service before year 2025.
> 
> The gap is widening, you guys need to works hard now.
> 
> The gap is widening, you guys need to works hard now.


I am waiting for Type 055 cruiser to be launch and commissioned. 



patman said:


> Still its just a big boat that ppl have been building since the 40s , the hype is not worthy. Compared to the largest cargo spaceship china launched few weeks ago , this is nothing but mediocre news.


Sourgraped spotted. How many countries can Independently build a 65000tons STOBAR with AESA radar?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

wanglaokan said:


> Only four countries can produce 60000 tons plus carrier, why not happy? We are one of that league.


Not even France can build a 60000tons modern aircraft carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shjliu

patman said:


> Still its just a big boat that ppl have been building since the 40s , the hype is not worthy. Compared to the largest cargo spaceship china launched few weeks ago , this is nothing but mediocre news.


that is not a fair statement! both are very difficult task, cargo spaceship is not easy to do, so as aircraft carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

4.26.2017, it is a day to remember, just like 1.11.2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Place Of Space

wanglaokan said:


> Do we have any plan of stealthy fighter on type 003 carrier, for example J31? Please shed us some light on it. Thanks bro
> 
> 
> You can't compare a modern carrier with a merchandise cargo, totally different concept bro.



J31 is smaller in size than J15, it's quite suitable for deck operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

Place Of Space said:


> J31 is smaller in size than J15, it's quite suitable for deck operation.


Do we have CGI of J31 on type 002?


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Place Of Space

wanglaokan said:


> Do we have CGI of J31 on type 002?



Unfortunately I have no idea. Seems J31 meet dilemma. If Air forces don't want J31, AVIC have to make crucial changements in order to meet Navy's demand.


----------



## 帅的一匹

Place Of Space said:


> J31 is smaller in size than J15, it's quite suitable for deck operation.


The first time i saw FC31 V2 enlarge its fusalage, i know is gonna be inducted on new carrier.

@Beast @cirr @cnleio Do we have CGI of J31 on type 002 carrier?

If China can induct 300 J31 V2/3 on our Catobar carriers, its a very good news for PAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

JSCh said:


> View attachment 393075
> 
> View attachment 393074
> 
> View attachment 393076
> 
> View attachment 393078
> 
> View attachment 393079
> 
> View attachment 393077​




I am sorry is this question seems ignorant, but does the carrier have propulsion system already? 

Or is the engine etc attached during fitting out period?


----------



## 帅的一匹

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I am sorry is this question seems ignorant, but does the carrier have propulsion system already?
> 
> Or is the engine etc attached during fitting out period?


The Gas turbine had been installed before launch, and the main systems and electrical system.85% completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

wanglaokan said:


> https://view.inews.qq.com/a/ZLV2017042601168508 fabulous! Now we have two and India has one, we are ahead. What you say?



This is factually incorrect. 

But I don't want to say anything negative and compare anything at this good day for you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sinait

patman said:


> Still its just a big boat that ppl have been building since the 40s , the hype is not worthy. Compared to the largest cargo spaceship china launched few weeks ago , this is nothing but mediocre news.


You are such a wet blanket. Its a big achievement as far as India and China are concerned.
I commend this member below who knows when not to be a spoiler.


Bussard Ramjet said:


> This is factually incorrect.
> But I don't want to say anything negative and compare anything at this good day for you guys.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

wanglaokan said:


> Type 002 is built in my homwtown, I feel so pround.
> 
> 
> It says the turbine, the electricity system and the main systems had bee n in place before its launch. Highly impact! 3 and half years to build a 65000tons carriers, not bad.




Just so that you know, the US took on average 3 years to build a Nimitz class nuclear carrier. 

Perhaps time for China to speed things up?


----------



## 帅的一匹

I want to see J31 on our new carrier


Bussard Ramjet said:


> Just so that you know, the US took on average 3 years to build a Nimitz class nuclear carrier.
> 
> Perhaps time for China to speed things up?


step by step, USA is still many years ahead. just can't rush it.


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Very Happy to see this!


From front, with all those giant ribbons, the great ship looks like a Dragon coming at you..floatingly!!!

When you show Virtue, great things happen.

My friends, when you party tonight, raise a toast to your friends and well wishers abroad.

And tomorrow is the time to show Virtue again, onwards to building the next Floating Dragon!

I see great things happening for the Red Dragon!

_*Now enjoy and thank all those nameless, faceless workers who built the First 100% homebuilt AC!*_

Party time, baby!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shadows888

Topol said:


> Congratulations to all Chinese members.
> 
> BTW what is the status on the 3rd Chinese AC ?? have any firm design specifications been announced by PLAN ??



PLA watchers said Steel cutting already begin at Jiangnan Changxing Shipyard in Shanghai. so soon we will probability see something there. This is for Type 002 carrier which will be 85,000 tons with CATOBAR.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AmirPatriot

Congratulations  

Any idea when it will be fully operational?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

AmirPatriot said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Any idea when it will be fully operational?


Fast, end of year 2017.

Slow, 2018 end of year.

Type001A ship is so similar to CV-16 becos they want to quickly induct into operation. As many well train crew and pilot can easily migrate into Type001A and gain operations status.

In order to be a true navy power able to project power overseas, it need minimal 2 carrier. One for training and one for operation if needed.

Not even France fits the criteria. Enemy of France might strike French when their carrier goes shipyard and French with their carrier in the middle of a refit/maintenance,it will not able to call upon the carrier for action for few months.

End of the game

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 帅的一匹

AmirPatriot said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Any idea when it will be fully operational?


2 years in service, 4 more years battle ready!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shadows888

wanglaokan said:


> 2 years in service, 4 more years battle ready!



no it will be fully ready by 2019 at the latest.


----------



## 帅的一匹

Carrier is a systematic work, it takes very long time to integrate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

shadows888 said:


> no it will be fully ready by 2019 at the latest.


It depends on how you define "fully ready", whether it refers to commissioning (服役), or combat ready (形成完整作战能力)



wanglaokan said:


> Carrier is a systematic work, it takes very long time to integrate.


True, can not agree more.


----------



## 帅的一匹

shadows888 said:


> no it will be fully ready by 2019 at the latest.


Not that fast


----------



## shadows888

wanglaokan said:


> Carrier is a systematic work, it takes very long time to integrate.



yes, but this will be done at "China speed". the crew is basically already trained on CV-17 Liaoning. 
Liaoning will remain a training ship going forward, so whenever a carrier is launched, the crew is already ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MystryMan

Congratulations to our Chinese brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

shadows888 said:


> yes, but this will be done at "China speed". the crew is basically already trained on CV-17 Liaoning.
> Liaoning will remain a training ship going forward, so whenever a carrier is launched, the crew is already ready.


If 001A goes yard. If crisis arises. CV-16 Liaoning can stop training on sea and call upon limited naval action on theatre of war. That is something not even French navy has the luxury.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Beast said:


> If 001A goes yard. If crisis arises. CV-16 Liaoning can stop training on sea and call upon limited naval action on theatre of war. That is something not even French navy has the luxury.


10 years later we will have 6 carriers, now it's just the beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shadows888

Beast said:


> If 001A goes yard. If crisis arises. CV-16 Liaoning can stop training on sea and call upon limited naval action on theatre of war. That is something not even French navy has the luxury.



yes, but there's not going to be naval action I think for a long time but you must always be prepared. having a strong navy itself is a deterrence to prevent conflict breakout because then American side will also suffer heavy losses so everyone will think twice.


----------



## LookSee

Beast said:


> If 001A goes yard. If crisis arises. CV-16 Liaoning can stop training on sea and call upon limited naval action on theatre of war. That is something not even French navy has the luxury.





Beast said:


> Fast, end of year 2017.
> 
> 
> Not even France fits the criteria. Enemy of France might strike French when their carrier goes shipyard and French with their carrier in the middle of a refit/maintenance,it will not able to call upon the carrier for action for few months.
> 
> End of the game


Regarding this part about France got to remember they have three Mistrals that can fill in for that duty, if a situation arises that needs to be done with a carrier, they would be in a coalition most likely anyhow.

That being said, congrats, the first of anything isn't easy much less an aircraft carrier!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

Congratulations China. 







China's 6 future aircraft carriers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> Time lapse video of the launch -->
> 
> https://imgcache.qq.com/tencentvide...x_age=86400&v=20161117&vid=n002385wp9e&auto=0​


The same time lapse video as posted by @OedoSoldier

The launch of Type 001A aircraft carrier

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857091081149853699

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

shadows888 said:


> yes, but there's not going to be naval action I think for a long time but you must always be prepared. having a strong navy itself is a deterrence to prevent conflict breakout because then American side will also suffer heavy losses so everyone will think twice.


All these Carrier built is for deterrence, let USA be the world police. We can buckle down to our job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

LookSee said:


> Regarding this part about France got to remember they have three Mistrals that can fill in for that duty, if a situation arises that needs to be done with a carrier, they would be in a coalition most likely anyhow.
> 
> That being said, congrats, the first of anything isn't easy much less an aircraft carrier!


Mistral is not even a true carrier. It just a flat top. The power projection given is very limited. If enemy small rogue forces has mig-21. I don't think you expect tiger attack helo gunship to take it down?

But PLAN will be different. It can call upon J-15 to take on most conventional fighter jets anytime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyle Sun

wanglaokan said:


> Type 002 is built in my homwtown, I feel so pround.
> 
> 
> It says the turbine, the electricity system and the main systems had bee n in place before its launch. Highly impact! 3 and half years to build a 65000tons carriers, not bad.


you are of.dalian?


----------



## 帅的一匹

graphican said:


> Congratulations China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's 6 future aircraft carriers.


This time USaa really face a capable and determined rival on the high sea. It's bully will end in Asia Pacific before year 2035.



Kyle Sun said:


> you are of.dalian?


I think type 002 is built in Shanghai?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

China didn't actively try to build carriers until recent years when everything was ready and mature. before that , China focused mainly on how to sink carriers, the goal we had already achieved by advanced anti ship missile systems. But once China starts to do sth, the speed always amazes the world, check China's past development in almost every thing, so it's safe to say that in the near future , China will be able to churn out carriers like everything we make now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

Beast said:


> Mistral is not even a true carrier. It just a flat top. The power projection given is very limited. If enemy small rogue forces has mig-21. I don't think you expect tiger attack helo gunship to take it down?
> 
> But PLAN will be different. It can call upon J-15 to take on most conventional fighter jets anytime.


If French induct F35b, it will be a carrier with some fix.


----------



## Beast

wanglaokan said:


> This time USaa really face a capable and determined rival on the high sea. It's bully will end in Asia Pacific before year 2035.


In many modern era, carrier vs carrier is no more. China ASBM is enough to take out USN carrier.

PLAN carrier is used for power projection against small proxy nation serving the US imperialist and intimidation. To teach them a lesson abt going against China.
I would not expect China to build more 4 carrier for the sole purpose of proxy war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

beijingwalker said:


> China didn't actively try to build carriers until recent years when everything was ready and mature. before that , China focused mainly on how to sink carriers, the goal we had already achieved by advanced anti ship missile systems. But once China starts to do sth, the speed always amazes the world, check China's past development in almost very thing, so it's safe to say that in the near future , China will be able to churn out carriers like everything we make now.


China Speed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

wanglaokan said:


> If French induct F35b, it will be a carrier with some fix.


You think French will induct F-35B? It will be a slap on the French pride.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Beast said:


> In many modern era, carrier vs carrier is no more. China ASBM is enough to take out USN carrier.
> 
> PLAN carrier is used for power projection against small proxy nation serving the US imperialist and intimidation. To teach them a lesson abt going against China.
> I would not expect China to build more 4 carrier for the sole purpose of proxy war.


For Japan. The others could be ignored.



Beast said:


> You think French will induct F-35B? It will be a slap on the French pride.


Yeh, definitely


----------



## beijingwalker

Past experiences tell us that once China gets hold of something, she can always narrow the gap bwt her and the best in the world in less than one decade and soon enough to squeeze her competitors out of business. That' s China speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LookSee

Beast said:


> Mistral is not even a true carrier. It just a flat top. The power projection given is very limited. If enemy small rogue forces has mig-21. I don't think you expect tiger attack helo gunship to take it down?
> 
> But PLAN will be different. It can call upon J-15 to take on most conventional fighter jets anytime.


You make an excellent point but just like you said on a previous post, doctrine is different between different forces(you mentioned about PLA having a missile force while the US doesn't) France works in 2 domains with different needs, NATO and its own personal one in Africa with its former colonies and overseas territories which don't have access to equipment like jets. They usually have fighter jets on land bases in the region to deal with such if needed anyhow. We could go on but I feel as if it will detract from the achievement this thread is about so maybe another time, another thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

beijingwalker said:


> Past experiences tell us that once China gets hold of something, she can always narrow the gap bwt her and the best in the world in less than one decade and soon enough to squeeze her competitors out of business. That' s China speed.


Chinese is very excellent nation, one of its kind.


----------



## Jugger

Congratulations, this is way faster than the Indian Navies delivery schedule.
Need to learn from the Chinese how to quickly build aircraft carriers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 帅的一匹

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Okay good.


This is because all the sub system on this ship is indigenous, can't be delayed.


----------



## grey boy 2

FC-31, our next 5th gen fighter jet for our aircraft carrier? i personal believed its not just rumors coming out from nothing, take note who's on the message board and whom he has been tagging





http://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2381214-1-1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rcrmj

wanglaokan said:


> Conventional or nuclear powered?
> 
> 
> Japan, they just restrain from themself doing so


conventional````````

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

2017 is definitely a great year to PLA Navy. In addition to the launch of this new carrier today, I believe we will see the following events in 2017 too:
- Commissioning of at least two Type 052D destroyers
- Launch of Type 055 destroyer(s)
- Launch of a new Type 071 LPD
- Type 002 carrier started the building in JN Shipyard already. Pictures could be expected. 
- Type 075 LHD starts the construction work
- The new nuclear submarine factory in Huludao starts operation

Do I miss anything? I don't want to add information about 054 or 056, otherwise the list would be TOO LONG.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## 帅的一匹

GS Zhou said:


> 2017 is definitely a great year to PLA Navy. In addition to the launch of this new carrier today, I believe we will see the following events in 2017 too:
> - Commissioning of at least two Type 052D destroyers
> - Launch of Type 055 destroyer(s)
> - Launch of a new Type 071 LPD
> - Type 002 carrier started the building in JN Shipyard already. Pictures could be expected.
> - Type 075 LHD starts the construction work
> - The new nuclear submarine factory in Huludao starts operation
> 
> Do I miss anything? I don't want to add information about 054 or 056, otherwise the list would be TOO LONG.


054b in Huangpu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

*China launches its first home-made aircraft carrier*

China Military - Editor：Yao Jianing - 2017-04-26





For full-size image, 4928x3280pix at 9 MB+, get it here (Photo by Feng Kaixuan)​
*DALIAN, April 26 (ChinaMil)* -- The launching ceremony of China's second aircraft carrier was held at the Dalian Shipyard of the China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation(CSIC) on the morning of April 26, 2017. *Gen. Fan Changlong*, member of the political bureau of the Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee and vice chairman of China's Central Military Commission (CMC) attended the ceremony and delivered a speech.

The ceremony was kicked off in magnificent national anthem at 9:00 and a bottle of champagne was broken on the aircraft carrier as a customary way of blessing the ship. After that, the new aircraft carrier was slowly towed out of the dockyard and transferred to the wharf.

The second aircraft carrier is domestically built by China. *China started building it in November, 2013.* *At present, the main hull of this aircraft carrier has been completed and the main system devices including power supply have been installed in place.*

Undocking and launching is one of the important nodes of a new aircraft carrier construction, marking that China has made significant phased achievements in designing and building an aircraft carrier independently. *Next, the aircraft carrier will debug its system devices and conduct fitting-out as planned, and start mooring tests in an all-round way.*

*The PLA Navy Commander Shen Jinlong，PLA Navy Political Commissar Miao Hua, and CSIC President Hu Wenming also attended the ceremony.*





For full-size image, 4928x3280pix at 1.8 MB, get it here (Photo by Feng Kaixuan)


_(seriously, will get some nice stuffs to drink for the celebration of this great event...still keep some quality drink made in Wuzhen 乌镇酒, home-made CV is a real deal of the great achievements)_​

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## vostok

My congratulations to the Chinese comrades! This is an outstanding achievement!

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Blue Marlin

congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 帅的一匹

vostok said:


> My congratulations to the Chinese comrades! This is an outstanding achievement!


Maybe we can cooperate in this field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

It is my hope that the 2nd home-built CV will be launched about the time this one gets commissioned in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## simple Brain

*China launches first domestically made aircraft carrier*
*Newly built 50,000-tonne carrier demonstrates the growing technical sophistication of China's defence industries.*







China has launched its first domestically made aircraft carrier, in a demonstration of the growing technical sophistication of its defence industries.

The 50,000-tonne carrier was towed from its dockyard on Wednesday morning after a ceremony in the northern port city of Dalian.

Development of the new carrier began in 2013 and construction commenced in late 2015. It is expected to be formally commissioned some time before 2020, after sea trials and the arrival of its full air complement.

Reports of the launch said a bottle of champagne was broken across the ship's bow and other craft in the port sounded their horns in celebration.

Like the 60,000-tonne Liaoning aircraft carrier, which was purchased from the Ukraine, the new carrier is based on the Soviet Kuznetsov class design, with a ski jump-style deck for taking off and a conventional oil-fuelled steam turbine power plant.





The oil-fuelled 50,000-tonne carrier is based on the Soviet Kuznetsov class design, with a ski jump-style deck for taking off [Li Gang/Xinhua via AP]
The design limits the weight of payloads its planes can carry, its speed and the amount of time it can spend at sea compared with US nuclear-powered carriers.

The main hull of the new carrier has been completed and its power supply put into place. Next up are mooring tests and the debugging of its electronic systems, the defence ministry said.

China is believed to be planning to build at least two - and possibly as many as four - additional carriers, with one of them, the Type 002, reported to be already under construction at a shipyard outside Shanghai.

They are expected to be closer in size to the US Navy's nuclear-powered 100,000-tonne Nimitz class ships, with flat flight decks and catapults to allow planes to launch with more bombs and fuel aboard.

READ MORE: South China Sea - Weapons systems installed on islands

China has offered little information about the roles it expects its carriers to play, although its planning appears to be evolving as it gains more experience.

The Liaoning was initially touted mainly as an experimental and training platform, but in December was declared to be combat-ready and has taken part in live-firing exercises in the South China Sea, where tensions have risen over China's construction of man-made islands complete with airstrips and military structures.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## simple Brain

Congratulations Guys, That's a massive achievement!  Keep it up guys!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

vostok said:


> My congratulations to the Chinese comrades! This is an outstanding achievement!


Thanks comrade! Both the rebuilt CV-16 and this newly built 001A are Kuznetsov framework, I wish more joint naval drills will be carried out with Admiral Kuznetsov, promote interoperability between the two navies, and perhaps a Sino-Russia Joint-CBG for future missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Glorino

Congrats very fast execution- concept 2013, started building 2015- launched April 2017. Ready by November 2019 Looks like a good design. More to follow in the period 2020 to 2035

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Congratulations! Speedy work!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Place Of Space

GS Zhou said:


> 2017 is definitely a great year to PLA Navy. In addition to the launch of this new carrier today, I believe we will see the following events in 2017 too:
> - Commissioning of at least two Type 052D destroyers
> - Launch of Type 055 destroyer(s)
> - Launch of a new Type 071 LPD
> - Type 002 carrier started the building in JN Shipyard already. Pictures could be expected.
> - Type 075 LHD starts the construction work
> - The new nuclear submarine factory in Huludao starts operation
> 
> Do I miss anything? I don't want to add information about 054 or 056, otherwise the list would be TOO LONG.



The most important one you miss, Navy general join in the top military leadership. In the past, they all came from Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Just two thoughts ...

1. Anyone with an idea, why there are still these IMO stupid reports that the 001A is about 13m longer and 4m wider than the 001 ?? Images show and prove since months that both are roughly of exact the same dimensions ? (the green line on the left shows the same length of the dock's width.
Must be either a stupid reporter or some over-enthusiastic fan-boy who thinks bigger is better or with very small hands. 







2. Interesting front-view comparison ...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Place Of Space

simple Brain said:


> Congratulations Guys, That's a massive achievement!  Keep it up guys!!



Thanks, let's grow together.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Deino said:


> Just two thoughts ...
> 
> 1. Anyone with an idea, why there are still these IMO stupid reports that the 001A is about 13m longer and 4m wider than the 001 ?? Images show and prove since months that both are roughly of exact the same dimensions ? (the green line on the left shows the same length of the dock's width.
> Must be either a stupid reporter or some over-enthusiastic fan-boy who thinks bigger is better or with very small hands.
> 
> View attachment 393119
> 
> 
> 2. Interesting front-view comparison ...
> 
> View attachment 393117
> View attachment 393118



From the picture it seems Type001A having much more modern radar then it's half brother.


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> Just two thoughts ...
> 
> 1. Anyone with an idea, why there are still these IMO stupid reports that the 001A is about 13m longer and 4m wider than the 001 ?? Images show and prove since months that both are roughly of exact the same dimensions ? (the green line on the left shows the same length of the dock's width.
> Must be either a stupid reporter or some over-enthusiastic fan-boy who thinks bigger is better or with very small hands.
> 
> View attachment 393119
> 
> 
> 2. Interesting front-view comparison ...
> 
> View attachment 393117
> View attachment 393118


Deino, think you may wish to add another one here: 50,000-tonne carrier... why some sources keep on mentioning this 50,000-tonne metric??? IS IT REAL THAT TYPE 001A just has 50,000 tonnes??? 

BTW, *the paid professional experts* at the *Center for Strategic & International Studies (CSIS) - China Power* who have focus on China's military did mention the slightly larger dimensions of Type 001A vs Liaoning:

KEY FACTS

The control tower island of the Type 001A is expected to be 10 percent smaller than that of the Liaoning.
It will displace roughly 65,000 – 70,000 tons, a few thousand more tons than the Liaoning.
*Its airwing will be slightly larger* than that of the Liaoning, featuring around 8 additional aircraft.
I posted in this thread earlier

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> Deino, think you may wish to add another one here: 50,000-tonne carrier... why some sources keep on mentioning this 50,000-tonne metric??? IS IT REAL THAT TYPE 001A just has 50,000 tonnes???



Indeed ... there are some more of these really strange dimensions and data floating around ! 

But hey, maybe that damn thing is build not from steel but from glass-fibre and composite materials, that can probably save about 15,000 tonnes ... and I'm sure a few idiots will still believe that.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dy1022

A few idiots will still not believe that the full load of cv17 = 65,000 -70,000 tons

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/3on8QMw2GiyPLUCOcwCVuw


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857224156722507776

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kuge

watching its launch was like delivering a baby assisted by mid wives tug boats....
congrat to those getting involvrd...


----------



## yusheng

the difference btw 16 17

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/3on8QMw2GiyPLUCOcwCVuw
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857224156722507776


A closer look while spotted 

_Type 001A CV launching ceremony by the PLA Navy._
_CSIC official news reported that the aircraft carrier was launched one month ahead of the schedule._
















More pics at http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/3on8QMw2GiyPLUCOcwCVuw

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Blue Marlin

yusheng said:


> the difference btw 16 17
> View attachment 393143
> View attachment 393144


the new ship has two open window decks whilst the old one only has one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Blue Marlin said:


> the new ship has two open window desks whilst the old one only has one?


perhaps _this source_ may satisfy your exquisite UK taste  






*Compiled by those paid professional experts* at the "*Center for Strategic & International Studies (CSIS) - China Power"*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## j20blackdragon

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Just so that you know, the US took on average 3 years to build a Nimitz class nuclear carrier.
> 
> Perhaps time for China to speed things up?





Bussard Ramjet said:


> How will the gap disappear in 20 years?
> 
> Every 3 years a Ford class carrier would be commissioned.
> 
> While china's pace of construction and commissioning is still slower than that of USA even for the relatively small and less advanced carriers like Type 001A.



Where the hell are you getting your numbers from?









Meanwhile, the 001A took approximately 2 years from initial construction to launch. Another 2 years will be needed for outfitting before commissioning. This is normal. Newport News shipyard is the sole designer, builder and refueler of U.S. Navy aircraft carriers. China has at least Dalian and Jiangnan Shipyard. You do the math.



j20blackdragon said:


> Pay attention to the *speed *of the aircraft carrier construction.
> 
> I want to remind everybody that the construction status of the 001A was like this in mid 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China officially announced that it was building its second aircraft carrier in December 2015. New York Times report.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/01/...uilding-its-second-aircraft-carrier.html?_r=0
> 
> Late 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now ready to launch in early 2017. Great picture from Deino.
> 
> 
> Weapons and equipment, including the radar system, air defense system and communications system will be outfitted on the carrier over the next two years. The new aircraft carrier can *begin sea trials by early 2019.*
> http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1033999.shtml
> 
> This is very fast. China has more than one shipyard capable of doing this.





j20blackdragon said:


> Meanwhile, the 001A took approximately 2 years from initial construction to launch. Another 2 years will be needed for outfitting before commissioning. This is normal. Newport News shipyard is the sole designer, builder and refueler of U.S. Navy aircraft carriers. China has at least Dalian and Jiangnan Shipyard. You do the math.



Newport News Shipbuilding is the *sole *designer and builder of aircraft carriers for the U.S. Navy.






China has Jiangnan Shipyard in addition to Dalian. You do the math.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rocky rock

First of all Congratulations to our Chinese brother's from Pakistan with love & Respect. 






Shandong's Bridge looks quite modern and Stealthy as compare to Lianoing.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

PLAN CV16 & CV17

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*COOL Video of CV-17 Type 001A Launching Ceremony*
CCTV-7 - 2017.04.26 09:00 BJT

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857238817043996673

*The speed is indeed fast*, because the planned launching date is a month later.
The construction of #CV001A started in Nov, 2013. It takes 3 years and 5 months for the construction.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857234662078300161
NOTE: Please refer to following post for the *CORRECT reference* about the start of the ship construction in accordance with the common practice in shipbuilding industry. Dafeng Cao was just not fully accurate in his above tweet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

In this photo released by China’s Xinhua News Agency, a newly-built aircraft carrier is transferred from dry dock into the water during a launch ceremony at a shipyard in Dalian in north-eastern China’s Liaoning Province on April 26, 2017, with the communist giant launching its first aircraft carrier built entirely on its own. | Photo Credit:  AP 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...aft-carrier/article18212685.ece?homepage=true


* The country's second such carrier and to be in action by 2020, it is likely to be named Shandong and will supplement the Liaoning. *

China has launched its second aircraft carrier, marking an incremental rise in its capacity to project power in the West Pacific.

The aircraft carrier, called Type 001-A before it acquires a formal name, was transferred from dry dock into the water at a launch ceremony that started at about 9 a.m. at the Dalian shipyard of the China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation. Fan Changlong, vice-chairman of the powerful Central Military Commission (CMC) chaired the launch ceremony.

President Xi Jinping, the chairman of the CMC, was not present at the launch.

The new carrier, which is likely to christened Shandong, will supplement the Liaoning — China’s first aircraft carrier that was purchased from Ukraine, and commissioned in 2012.

The Type 001-A is expected to enter service of the People’s Liberation Army (Navy) or PLAN by 2020, following other time-consuming preparations such as the debugging of all on-board devises and sea trials. The launch coincided with the start of the installation of the Terminal High Altitude Area Defense (THAAD) system by the United States onto a golf course in Seongju, South Korea, in stated response to the North Korean threat.

The new carrier will have a displacement of 50,000 tonnes, which means that the Type 001-A will be a mid-sized carrier, significantly smaller than the super-carriers operated by the United States, which are above 70,000 tonnes. Like the Liaoning, the new carrier is likely operating home-developed Shenyang J-15 fighter jets. 

Opinion among Chinese naval experts regarding the ideal size of China's carrier-based strike groups has varied. The South China Morning Post (SCMP) is quoting Li Jie, a researcher at the Naval Military Studies Research Institute, as saying that China would require at least three aircraft carriers to defend its maritime interests. 
"Among three carrier fighting groups, just one would be able to carry out operational missions because one would be used for training, while the third would have to undergo maintenance," he said. 

*No 3-carrier navy*

Mr. Li also dismissed speculation that China would emerge as a three-carrier navy by 2020, with one ship deployed in the East China Sea and two in the South China Sea.

"It's impossible for China to complete the construction of three carrier fighting groups by 2020 based on current shipbuilding capabilities and other technical reasons," he observed. Mr. Li said that China had a limited capacity to produce aircraft carriers as it had only two yards — one in Dalian and another in Shanghai’s Jiangnan shipyard.

Some Chinese experts propose that China would require five to six aircraft carriers, a capability nowhere in the horizon, to project power simultaneously in the West Pacific, as well as the Indian Ocean-India’s core area of concern.

*The Global Times quoted Yin Zhuo, a senior researcher at the PLAN Equipment Research Center as saying that "China needs two carrier strike groups in the West Pacific and two in the Indian Ocean. So we need at least five to six aircraft carriers," to protect the country’s maritime interests.*

The daily also paraphrased Xu Guangyu, a senior adviser to the China Arms Control and Disarmament Association, who said that "future" aircraft carrier groups would require access to overseas logistical bases in countries such as Pakistan and Sri Lanka.


*Here is the reality*

But in a reality-check, Hong Kong-based military analyst Liang Guoliang told the SCMP that with the launch of the Type 001-A, China would still have only two carriers, with the new ship requiring two or three years work before it was put into full service.

On the contrary, he said that the U.S. has 10 carrier strike groups, with at least four deployed in the Asia-Pacific region.

""The US navy has 9.5 million tonnes of shipping, while China has just 400,000 tonnes, or 4 per cent of the US capability. The U.S. also has different kinds of carrier-based fighters, including its advanced carrier variants of the F-35 fighter ... while China just has the J-15," Mr. Liang observed.

He added: “Meanwhile, the US has more than 200,000 marines, while China is just trying to expand its force to 100,000.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

CV-17 launch in DaLian shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## j20blackdragon

samsara said:


> *The speed is indeed fast*, because the planned launching date is a month later.
> The construction of #CV001A started in Nov, 2013. It takes 3 years and 5 months for the construction.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857234662078300161



"Keel laying" or "laid down" is the formal commencement of the construction of a ship.

Happened in May 2015 and we have satellite pics for proof.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/cv-1...-news-discussions.416441/page-56#post-9417461

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

Hindustani78 said:


> In this photo released by China’s Xinhua News Agency, a newly-built aircraft carrier is transferred from dry dock into the water during a launch ceremony at a shipyard in Dalian in north-eastern China’s Liaoning Province on April 26, 2017, with the communist giant launching its first aircraft carrier built entirely on its own. | Photo Credit:  AP
> 
> http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...aft-carrier/article18212685.ece?homepage=true
> 
> 
> * The country's second such carrier and to be in action by 2020, it is likely to be named Shandong and will supplement the Liaoning. *
> 
> China has launched its second aircraft carrier, marking an incremental rise in its capacity to project power in the West Pacific.
> 
> The aircraft carrier, called Type 001-A before it acquires a formal name, was transferred from dry dock into the water at a launch ceremony that started at about 9 a.m. at the Dalian shipyard of the China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation. Fan Changlong, vice-chairman of the powerful Central Military Commission (CMC) chaired the launch ceremony.
> 
> President Xi Jinping, the chairman of the CMC, was not present at the launch.
> 
> The new carrier, which is likely to christened Shandong, will supplement the Liaoning — China’s first aircraft carrier that was purchased from Ukraine, and commissioned in 2012.
> 
> The Type 001-A is expected to enter service of the People’s Liberation Army (Navy) or PLAN by 2020, following other time-consuming preparations such as the debugging of all on-board devises and sea trials. The launch coincided with the start of the installation of the Terminal High Altitude Area Defense (THAAD) system by the United States onto a golf course in Seongju, South Korea, in stated response to the North Korean threat.
> 
> The new carrier will have a displacement of 50,000 tonnes, which means that the Type 001-A will be a mid-sized carrier, significantly smaller than the super-carriers operated by the United States, which are above 70,000 tonnes. Like the Liaoning, the new carrier is likely operating home-developed Shenyang J-15 fighter jets.
> 
> Opinion among Chinese naval experts regarding the ideal size of China's carrier-based strike groups has varied. The South China Morning Post (SCMP) is quoting Li Jie, a researcher at the Naval Military Studies Research Institute, as saying that China would require at least three aircraft carriers to defend its maritime interests.
> "Among three carrier fighting groups, just one would be able to carry out operational missions because one would be used for training, while the third would have to undergo maintenance," he said.
> 
> *No 3-carrier navy*
> 
> Mr. Li also dismissed speculation that China would emerge as a three-carrier navy by 2020, with one ship deployed in the East China Sea and two in the South China Sea.
> 
> "It's impossible for China to complete the construction of three carrier fighting groups by 2020 based on current shipbuilding capabilities and other technical reasons," he observed. Mr. Li said that China had a limited capacity to produce aircraft carriers as it had only two yards — one in Dalian and another in Shanghai’s Jiangnan shipyard.
> 
> Some Chinese experts propose that China would require five to six aircraft carriers, a capability nowhere in the horizon, to project power simultaneously in the West Pacific, as well as the Indian Ocean-India’s core area of concern.
> 
> *The Global Times quoted Yin Zhuo, a senior researcher at the PLAN Equipment Research Center as saying that "China needs two carrier strike groups in the West Pacific and two in the Indian Ocean. So we need at least five to six aircraft carriers," to protect the country’s maritime interests.*
> 
> The daily also paraphrased Xu Guangyu, a senior adviser to the China Arms Control and Disarmament Association, who said that "future" aircraft carrier groups would require access to overseas logistical bases in countries such as Pakistan and Sri Lanka.
> 
> 
> *Here is the reality*
> 
> But in a reality-check, Hong Kong-based military analyst Liang Guoliang told the SCMP that with the launch of the Type 001-A, China would still have only two carriers, with the new ship requiring two or three years work before it was put into full service.
> 
> On the contrary, he said that the U.S. has 10 carrier strike groups, with at least four deployed in the Asia-Pacific region.
> 
> ""The US navy has 9.5 million tonnes of shipping, while China has just 400,000 tonnes, or 4 per cent of the US capability. The U.S. also has different kinds of carrier-based fighters, including its advanced carrier variants of the F-35 fighter ... while China just has the J-15," Mr. Liang observed.
> 
> He added: “Meanwhile, the US has more than 200,000 marines, while China is just trying to expand its force to 100,000.”


Nice read from the Indian source, as usual!

Btw it conveniently forgot to mention all the A2AD for how many... oops 9.5 MT (M=million)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clibra

SinoSoldier said:


> What sort of aircraft can we expect on the 002?


You can take it as Chinese version of kitty hawk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

cnleio said:


> CV-17 launch in DaLian shipyard
> 
> View attachment 393205
> View attachment 393206
> View attachment 393207
> View attachment 393208
> View attachment 393209
> View attachment 393210
> View attachment 393211
> View attachment 393212
> View attachment 393213
> View attachment 393214
> 
> View attachment 393215


Congratulations..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Ok now on to the next exciting events which is the completion of 055 and the launching of the 3rd AC
China speed MARCH FORWARD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## simple Brain

Place Of Space said:


> Thanks, let's grow together.



Oh I wish we could build our own Aircraft Carriers here in Pakistan with the help of our Chinese Brothers. And it's definitely becoming a cry of the day for the Pakistani Navy. I hope as you say, one day we Shall grow together.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

simple Brain said:


> Oh I wish we could build our own Aircraft Carriers here in Pakistan with the help of our Chinese Brothers. And it's definitely becoming a cry of the day for the Pakistani Navy. I hope as you say, one day we Shall grow together.


After China mass produce nuclear carrier with EMALS, Liaoning will finally goes to Pakistan maybe 20 years later. As long Pakistan has a prosperous economy in the future, nothing is impossible.

China can also customize a 40000 tons nuclear carrier for PN if they decide on it. Everything is possible, let's keep the option open.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

I really hope this new aircraft carrier will be named after the Jiangsu province, as the PLAN was first established in that region almost exactly 68 years ago.


----------



## 帅的一匹

Do we have any STOVL project under going?


----------



## monitor

ChineseToTheBone said:


> I really hope this new aircraft carrier will be named after the Jiangsu province, as the PLAN was first established in that region almost exactly 68 years ago.


It's already named Shandong.


----------



## 帅的一匹

ChineseToTheBone said:


> I really hope this new aircraft carrier will be named after the Jiangsu province, as the PLAN was first established in that region almost exactly 68 years ago.


I prefer it as Deng shi Chang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

monitor said:


> It's already named Shandong.


Not yet actually, since no official name was given by those superiors present during the launch.


----------



## 帅的一匹

The name of Shandong doesn't have momentum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

I quite like the current idea of naming them after coastal provinces, though Hebei will definitely sound the worst for me. The news article posted some pages back listed Taiwan as the most voted name online for this aircraft carrier, but that is slightly too bold of a choice for now. Haha.


----------



## samsara

j20blackdragon said:


> "Keel laying" or "laid down" is the formal commencement of the construction of a ship.
> 
> Happened in May 2015 and we have satellite pics for proof.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/cv-1...-news-discussions.416441/page-56#post-9417461


Thank you @j20blackdragon for the reminder 
You're QUITE RIGHT that it's the "*keel laying*" that should be *taken as the formal commencement of a ship construction, and is a common reference in shipbuilding industry.*

Some readers here may not really grasp what's the keel laying, so here it's 

KEEL LAYING

*Laying the keel* or *laying down* is the *formal recognition of the start of a ship's construction*. It is often marked with a ceremony attended by dignitaries from the shipbuilding company and the ultimate owners of the ship.

*Keel laying is one of the four specially-celebrated events in the life of a ship; the others are launching, commissioning, and decommissioning.*

*In earlier times*, the event recognized as the *keel laying* was the *initial placement of the central timber* making up the backbone of a vessel, called the keel. *As steel ships replaced wooden ones*, the central timber gave way to a *central steel beam*. *Modern ships are now largely built in a series of pre-fabricated, complete hull sections rather than being built around a single keel.* The event recognized as *the keel laying is the first joining of modular components*, *or* *the lowering of the first module into place in the building dock*. It is now often called "_*keel authentication*_", and _is the ceremonial beginning of the ship's life_, *although* modules may have been started months before that stage of construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

China officially launches its second -- and the first domestically developed -- aircraft carrier on Apr 26, 2017, in Dalian, Liaoning province. [Photo/Xinhua]


China has moved closer toward its goal of operating domestically made aircraft carriers as it officially launched its first on Wednesday morning in Dalian, Liaoning province.

The ship is the largest and most sophisticated surface vessel China has ever built.

General Fan Changlong, vice-chairman of the Central Military Commission, took part in the launch ceremony at a shipyard in the northeastern coastal city. Fan's presence indicates the significance Chinese leaders attach to the colossal ship, because only the most important equipment for the People's Liberation Army would have top-level officers at the public debut ceremony.

The carrier was towed from its dry dock and then moored at an outfitting berth, according to a news release published by the military after the ceremony.

Currently, the PLA Navy operates a single aircraft carrier, CNS Liaoning, which originally was an incomplete Soviet-era vessel and received an extensive refit at the Dalian shipyard, where the new carrier is being constructed, before going into service in September 2012.

The new carrier was designed in China and construction began in November 2013. Work in the dry dock started in March 2015, and when launched its propulsion and power systems had already been installed, the military said.

In the next phase, the carrier will start the outfitting process and engineers will test and fine-tune equipment already mounted on the ship, the news release said. During the outfitting stage, engineers and workers will complete installation of the ship's interior equipment and systems, as well as its weaponry. At the same time, the mooring trials will be conducted to verify the carrier's overall design and equipment, it added.

*The new carrier's name and hull code remain unknown, as the Navy usually makes public such information when a ship is commissioned.*

It will have a displacement of about 50,000 metric tons and a conventional propulsion system. It will carry domestically developed J-15 fighter jets and other ship-borne aircraft, Defense Ministry spokesman Yang Yujun previously has said. He noted that the ship will use ski jump style takeoffs for fixed-wing aircraft, the same as the Liaoning.

Foreign Ministry spokesman Geng Shuang said on Wednesday in response to questions on the carrier's launch that China's military is being developed as a defensive posture and the nation pursues peace.

*"We develop military forces, including the Navy, to safeguard the country's sovereign security and development interests and to maintain world peace," *he said in a regular news briefing.

Major General Chen Zhou, a senior strategy researcher at the PLA Academy of Military Science, said in March that the second carrier is not the end of China's aircraft carrier program, *as the nation will build more*.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2017-04/27/content_29106367_2.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Congrats China! She's a beautiful ship. May she serve your people in the finest traditions of the great navies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

TaiShang said:


> China officially launches its second -- and the first domestically developed -- aircraft carrier on Apr 26, 2017, in Dalian, Liaoning province. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> China has moved closer toward its goal of operating domestically made aircraft carriers as it officially launched its first on Wednesday morning in Dalian, Liaoning province.
> 
> The ship is the largest and most sophisticated surface vessel China has ever built.
> 
> General Fan Changlong, vice-chairman of the Central Military Commission, took part in the launch ceremony at a shipyard in the northeastern coastal city. Fan's presence indicates the significance Chinese leaders attach to the colossal ship, because only the most important equipment for the People's Liberation Army would have top-level officers at the public debut ceremony.
> 
> The carrier was towed from its dry dock and then moored at an outfitting berth, according to a news release published by the military after the ceremony.
> 
> Currently, the PLA Navy operates a single aircraft carrier, CNS Liaoning, which originally was an incomplete Soviet-era vessel and received an extensive refit at the Dalian shipyard, where the new carrier is being constructed, before going into service in September 2012.
> 
> The new carrier was designed in China and construction began in November 2013. Work in the dry dock started in March 2015, and when launched its propulsion and power systems had already been installed, the military said.
> 
> In the next phase, the carrier will start the outfitting process and engineers will test and fine-tune equipment already mounted on the ship, the news release said. During the outfitting stage, engineers and workers will complete installation of the ship's interior equipment and systems, as well as its weaponry. At the same time, the mooring trials will be conducted to verify the carrier's overall design and equipment, it added.
> 
> *The new carrier's name and hull code remain unknown, as the Navy usually makes public such information when a ship is commissioned.*
> 
> It will have a displacement of about 50,000 metric tons and a conventional propulsion system. It will carry domestically developed J-15 fighter jets and other ship-borne aircraft, Defense Ministry spokesman Yang Yujun previously has said. He noted that the ship will use ski jump style takeoffs for fixed-wing aircraft, the same as the Liaoning.
> 
> Foreign Ministry spokesman Geng Shuang said on Wednesday in response to questions on the carrier's launch that China's military is being developed as a defensive posture and the nation pursues peace.
> 
> *"We develop military forces, including the Navy, to safeguard the country's sovereign security and development interests and to maintain world peace," *he said in a regular news briefing.
> 
> Major General Chen Zhou, a senior strategy researcher at the PLA Academy of Military Science, said in March that the second carrier is not the end of China's aircraft carrier program, *as the nation will build more*.
> 
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2017-04/27/content_29106367_2.htm


A nation as large as China with worldwide commercial interests is well deserved to have eight to ten CVBG incl. the many CVN. And just borrowing the words from the current empire holder, it is _not_ about posturing, it's all about securing a nation's own sovereign security and development interests and to maintain world peace! Any country may go on building as many CV as it is capable in commensurate with its building capability & capacity as well as its financing ability as necessary!  

Trust me, there will be a numerical series of 001, 001A, 002, 002A, 003, 003A, and so forth... the advancement just keeps on going... it's the true meaning of what so-called R&D, keep on moving higher and higher

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kuge

ChineseToTheBone said:


> I quite like the current idea of naming them after coastal provinces, though Hebei will definitely sound the worst for me. The news article posted some pages back listed Taiwan as the most voted name online for this aircraft carrier, but that is slightly too bold of a choice for now. Haha.


it will be better if name after spiritual elements


----------



## samsara

kuge said:


> it will be better if name after spiritual elements


To what I read: HAINAN, then BEIJING, then SHANDONG are the most possible choices of the CV-17's name, in such respective order. TAIWAN may be a popular choice among the social media users, but it has very low possibility to be adopted (just not helpful for the peaceful reunification efforts).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

shadows888 said:


> PLA watchers said Steel cutting already begin at Jiangnan Changxing Shipyard in Shanghai. so soon we will probability see something there. This is for Type 002 carrier which will be 85,000 tons with CATOBAR.


002 wont be that big```its smaller than USS Kitty Hawk```!



Deino said:


> Just two thoughts ...
> 
> 1. Anyone with an idea, why there are still these IMO stupid reports that the 001A is about 13m longer and 4m wider than the 001 ?? Images show and prove since months that both are roughly of exact the same dimensions ? (the green line on the left shows the same length of the dock's width.
> Must be either a stupid reporter or some over-enthusiastic fan-boy who thinks bigger is better or with very small hands.
> 
> View attachment 393119
> 
> 
> 2. Interesting front-view comparison ...
> 
> View attachment 393117
> View attachment 393118


mostly rearrangements of inside structure````the hangar is 2X% bigger than liaoning```layouts are more efficient and practical``the engines, radar, bits and bots````oh, that guy is going to be very busy in coming years, collecting data from this new carrier``````I am really looking forward to his 'return' from the sea next time `!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

samsara said:


> To what I read: HAINAN, then BEIJING, then SHANDONG are the most possible choices of the CV-17's name, in such respective order. TAIWAN may be a popular choice among the social media users, but it has very low possibility to be adopted (just not helpful for the peaceful reunification efforts).



All capital ships in the PLAN seem to be named after *provinces* rather than cities.


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

kuge said:


> it will be better if name after spiritual elements


I am not sure what you mean by this. Like the four elements?


----------



## Deino

j20blackdragon said:


> "Keel laying" or "laid down" is the formal commencement of the construction of a ship.
> 
> Happened in May 2015 and we have satellite pics for proof.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/cv-1...-news-discussions.416441/page-56#post-9417461




From what I know it already happened on March 10th !

However concerning how soon we might see something at Shanghai, I'm not sure ... if steel-cutting was indeed only last year, so we probably will only see something substantial - like laying-down - only a mid-2018.


----------



## samsara

SinoSoldier said:


> All capital ships in the PLAN seem to be named after *provinces* rather than cities.


The main idea is to name the CVs after the *Coastal provinces* OR the *Municipalities* with the capital city at the top of four.


----------



## Deino

Already from space ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

below are the pictures of the China domestically-built carrier, the one that, in less than one year before, you laughed at for the so-called slow building progress.

BTW, for this new Chinese carrier, the construction work inside the dry dock was started in Mar. 2015, and it gets launched in Apr. 2017. I.e. two years only. So be prepared to see more to come.

Enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Dungeness

GS Zhou said:


> View attachment 393294
> 
> 
> @Carlosa
> below are the pictures of the China domestically-built carrier, the one that, in less than one year before, you laughed at for the so-called slow building progress.
> 
> BTW, for this new Chinese carrier, the construction work inside the dry dock was started in Mar. 2015, and it gets launched in Apr. 2017. I.e. two years only. So be prepared to see more to come.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 393295
> 
> 
> View attachment 393296




Time to slap some faces!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## samsara

GS Zhou said:


> View attachment 393294
> 
> 
> @Carlosa
> below are the pictures of the China domestically-built carrier, the one that, in less than one year before, you laughed at for the so-called slow building progress.
> 
> BTW, for this new Chinese carrier, the construction work inside the dry dock was started in Mar. 2015, and it gets launched in Apr. 2017. I.e. two years only. So be prepared to see more to come.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 393295
> 
> 
> View attachment 393296


Thanks GS Zhou, but we simply can't prevent one from dumbing down oneself; I for one can hardly bother to waste time at other columns. Anyhow thanks for spending some time for that and the earlier's invite [though I prefer not].

-----
_*"Better a diamond with a flaw than a pebble without one." - Chinese Proverb*_

_*"Our greatest glory is not in never falling, but in rising every time we fall." - Confucius (551-479 BCE)*_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## phancong

For every newly build China aircraft carrier will forever undermine Vietnam sovereignty claim of the SCS island, Vietnam definitely threaten by the rise of China naval power, 2 conventional aircraft carriers will allow China the total control the airspace and serve as the naval blockage Vietnam sea route in the SCS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rcrmj

phancong said:


> For every newly build China aircraft carrier will forever undermine Vietnam sovereignty claim of the SCS island, Vietnam definitely threaten by the rise of China naval power, 2 conventional aircraft carriers will allow China the total control the airspace and serve as the naval blockage Vietnam sea route in the SCS.


they are not for vietnam, one 52D plus 2 54B will be more than enough for their entire navy````its all about China and U.S 'courting' each other```

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sinait

wanglaokan said:


> The name of Shandong doesn't have momentum.


I heard the name Shandong being mentioned today during a clip regarding the carrier launch on CTGN, China Global Television Network. I thought it was confirmed.


----------



## j20blackdragon

Let's use CVN 79 as an example.

Ceremonial first cut of steel was in February 25, 2011.





Since the first cut of steel in 2011, more than 450 of the ship's 1,100 structural units had already been constructed prior to the keel-laying ceremony. The use of the dry-dock is not needed for any of this.

Keel-laying ceremony was on August 22, 2015.

To conclude the event, the crane operators were signaled to lift the aircraft carrier's engine room No. 2 unit into the dry-dock while more than 1,500 guests watched.





CVN 79 is currently under construction and is planned to be launched in 2018.

The bottom line is that 001A only required 2 years from keel-laying to launch. This is very fast for a nation with no prior experience building the hull of an aircraft carrier.

China also has no less than seven shipyards with berths large enough to build an aircraft carrier.



> China has at least seven shipyards with berths large enough to built an aircraft carrier. When completed in 2015, the Changxing base was the largest shipyard in the world with annual shipbuilding capacity reaching eight million tons. China was said to have plans to build medium-size aircraft carrier in the Jiangnan Shipyard - Changxing Island. An aircraft carrier project would require about one percent of the yard's capacity, so raw shipyard capacity is not the limiting factor on the rate at which China's aircraft carrier fleet grows.



http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/china/cv-phase-2-units-overview.htm



> China had at least seven shipyards with berths large enough (three hundred meters or more). These yards are located in Dalian, Qingdao, Shanghai, Guangzhou, and Huludao. All are operated by either the China State Shipbuilding Corporation or the China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation. Shanghai’s Changxing Island Shipyard, Dalian, and the Bohai Shipbuilding Heavy Industry complex near Huludao are strong candidates. Bohai has the added benefit of large, covered building sheds where carrier parts could be fabricated in modular fashion, out of the view of satellite surveillance. The company says it has the “largest indoor seven-step” ship construction facilities in China.



http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/china/cv-phase-2-shipyard.htm

Sometimes a smaller, less complex aircraft carrier is a good thing. During a WW3 scenario, multiple shipyards can participate in aircraft carrier construction because the 001A design is simple. China can outnumber the opponent with large numbers of 001A aircraft carriers. Quantity has a quality all its own.

An argument can be made that the ski-jump configuration limits fuel and ordnance load of the J-15.

But I can also argue that you don't need a large ordnance load for a 100kg small diameter bomb. 100kg is less than the weight of an AIM-120. Problem solved.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

j20blackdragon said:


> Let's use CVN 79 as an example.
> 
> Ceremonial first cut of steel was in February 25, 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the first cut of steel in 2011, more than 450 of the ship's 1,100 structural units had already been constructed prior to the keel-laying ceremony. The use of the dry-dock is not needed for any of this.
> 
> Keel-laying ceremony was on August 22, 2015.
> 
> To conclude the event, the crane operators were signaled to lift the aircraft carrier's engine room No. 2 unit into the dry-dock while more than 1,500 guests watched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CVN 79 is currently under construction and is planned to be launched in 2018.
> 
> The bottom line is that 001A only required 2 years from keel-laying to launch. This is very fast for a nation with no prior experience building the hull of an aircraft carrier.
> 
> China also has no less than seven shipyards with berths large enough to build an aircraft carrier.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/china/cv-phase-2-units-overview.htm
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/china/cv-phase-2-shipyard.htm
> 
> Sometimes a smaller, less complex aircraft carrier is a good thing. During a WW3 scenario, multiple shipyards can participate in aircraft carrier construction because the 001A design is simple. China can outnumber the opponent with large numbers of 001A aircraft carriers. Quantity has a quality all its own.
> 
> An argument can be made that the ski-jump configuration limits fuel and ordnance load of the J-15.
> 
> But I can also argue that you don't need a large ordnance load for a 100kg small diameter bomb. 100kg is less than the weight of an AIM-120. Problem solved.


"_China also has no less than seven shipyards with berths large enough to build an aircraft carrier._"

*Rear Admiral Yin Zhuo 尹卓* indeed once mentioned that among the major shipbuilding companies in China, *at least there are four entities* having the capabilities to build aircraft carrier, not only Dalian shipyard and Shanghai JNCX (though he did not mention the rest).





Rear Admiral Yin Zhuo 尹卓​
Rear Admiral Yin Zhuo (born 1945) is also a senior researcher at the PLA Navy Equipment Research Center, he appears frequently as an expert commentator at some regular CCTV shows.

He was educated at the Université de Paris and the French Naval Academy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## j20blackdragon

samsara said:


> "_China also has no less than seven shipyards with berths large enough to build an aircraft carrier._"
> 
> *Rear Admiral Yin Zhuo 尹卓* indeed once mentioned that among the major shipbuilding companies in China, *at least there are four entities* having the capabilities to build aircraft carrier, not only Dalian shipyard and Shanghai JNCX (though he did not mention the rest).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear Admiral Yin Zhuo 尹卓​
> Rear Admiral Yin Zhuo (born 1945) is also a senior researcher at the PLA Navy Equipment Research Center, he appears frequently as an expert commentator at some regular CCTV shows.
> 
> He was educated at the Université de Paris and the French Naval Academy



That's the advantage of a smaller, less complex aircraft carrier. A large number of less sophisticated shipyards can produce the simple 001A design if the situation calls for it.

You only need two things. A dry dock big enough to accomodate the carrier. And a gantry crane to lift the modules into place.

Think about it like this. If a shoddy looking Indian shipyard can launch an aircraft carrier, the smaller Chinese shipyards can do the same.










On the other hand, the Gerald R. Ford-class aircraft carrier is the most advanced aircraft carrier ever built, but only a single shipyard can build it. Who has the advantage here?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

@j20blackdragon :

US can only build one aircraft carrier at a time.

China is planning to build two simultaneously.

China does have the advantage but remember the US already has 11 100,000 tonne carriers whereas China will only have 2 65,000 tonne ones in service by 2019


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

We also need to keep in mind that conventional wars fought in the near future will most likely allow for neither sufficient time nor enough opportunities to build new aircraft carriers properly, especially since naval battles could be fought near the waters surrounding China where our docks become easy targets for missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## samsara

j20blackdragon said:


> That's the advantage of a smaller, less complex aircraft carrier. A large number of less sophisticated shipyards can produce the simple 001A design if the situation calls for it.
> 
> You only need two things. A dry dock big enough to accomodate the carrier. And a gantry crane to lift the modules into place.
> 
> Think about it like this. If a shoddy looking Indian shipyard can launch an aircraft carrier, the smaller Chinese shipyards can do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, the Gerald R. Ford-class aircraft carrier is the most advanced aircraft carrier ever built, but only a single shipyard can build it. Who has the advantage here?


Thanks for your interesting insights!

What's your opinion from the COST factors of going on the smaller, less complex aircraft carriers such as Type 001A even Type 002 vs. the highly complex Gerald R. Ford-class aircraft carrier?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## samsara

UKBengali said:


> @j20blackdragon :
> 
> US can only build one aircraft carrier at a time.
> 
> China is planning to build two simultaneously.
> 
> China does have the advantage but remember the US already has *11 1000,000 tonne carriers* whereas China will only have 2 65,000 tonne ones in service by 2019


Btw you have the imposingly scaring excess zero in tonnage making it only Alien mothership can match 

Don't really think that China should ever go to the same path in terms of CV development and ownership, aside from the different needs [so have several CVs are great, but not excessively], what folks never look into seriously here is the COST FACTOR. *Not only the construction costs but also the operating incl. the maintenance costs* of those 11 CVBG are killing [and what its impact on the real economy development], and well, China does not own such WRC "Printer", neither China has such "Petrodollar" regime to defend! 

Unlike a decade or more ago, the CV nowadays are much more prone to its neutralizers [A2AD anyone], may be much less effective in adjacent waters in any real conflict among the major powers. Though they still look good in scaring and smacking the smaller nations with weak defense [cases of Iraq, Libya, etc] and of course, their sizes still naturally keep the charming appearances for most viewers 


_Following is an excerpt from the "Type 055 DDG" thread:
_
"CHINA’S TYPE 055 DESTROYER: FROM BLUEPRINT TO REALITY" originally appeared at *southfront.org* in February, 2017 as just posted by *@cirr* today 

"... The United States Navy has embarked upon a very different path, and is already paying a heavy price for deciding to not only field a number of totally new vessel designs, but at the same time abandoning proven technologies for unproven ones. The _Freedom_ and _Independence_ LCS programs, the first in class _Gerald Ford_CVN, and the DDG-1000 _Zumwalt_ destroyer project are all glaring examples. [LCS: Littoral Combat Ship]

Both class of LCS have experienced major engineering casualties since they were commissioned. Initial investigations have pointed to a combination of faulty engineering systems and inadequate engineering management processes. A major goal of the LCS program was to reduce vessel crews by automating as many processes as possible, and to gain flexibility through a modular design that allowed the platforms to be made mission specific by swapping warfare modules. For example, an LCS could be fitted with an ASW module to focus on anti-submarine duties one year, and then have the module removed and replaced with an AAW module the next, so that it could be shifted to air-defense duties as requirements changed. The benefits of this modularity have largely not been realized to date. For example, the LCS has failed to meet its intended ASW capabilities, even though the first vessels were commissioned in 2008 (_Freedom_ LCS-1) and 2010 (_Independence_ LCS-2).

The DDG-1000 _Zumwalt_ was originally planned as the first of 32 vessels; however, the U.S. Navy later settled for only 3 vessels, as cost overruns and the failure of the design to meet mission requirements became evident. What resulted from the ambitious program are a $4 billion USD cost per vessel, advanced deck guns that are too expensive to use as intended (with an estimated cost per round of $800,000 USD), and an Advanced Induction Motor (AIM) propulsion system that left the _Zumwalt _dead in the water on its maiden trip through the Panama Canal on November 22, 2016. The DDG-1000 class are not Aegis vessels, have limited AAW capabilities due to their smaller missile payload, and lack any Ballistic Missile Defense (BMD) capability. They cannot integrate and coordinate AAW or BMD defense like all other Aegis class vessels. This is a major weakness, compared to all other _Arleigh Burke_ and _Ticonderoga_ class surface combatants, that can work together seamlessly using shared Aegis-based systems.

*The most expensive naval vessel ever constructed*, *the Gerald R. Ford CVN-78*, has already cost U.S. tax payers a cool *$13 billion USD*, yet the Navy Sea Systems Command (NAVSEA) has no idea when it will be able to officially take delivery of the vessel. Major defects in the main turbine generators (MITs), and an Advanced Arresting Gear (AAG) that has yet to be deemed operational, *have only added costs to a program that has already experienced cost overruns approaching $3 billion USD.* The adoption of multiple unproven technologies in the key areas of propulsion, and aircraft launch and recovery systems, was a foreseeable mistake..."​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Even better ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GS Zhou

Deino said:


>


this is exactly the moment of the launching ceremony. What a close watch on China's military building program......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

GS Zhou said:


> this is exactly the moment of the launching ceremony. What a close watch on China's military building program......




About that moment !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

001A seemed to be much wider than expected. Assuming both Liaoning and 001A are of the same length, these photo showed that 001A is much wider. 

I used a ruler measuring manually the width of both ships as shown on computer screen. You can do the same to make your own conclusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

I already had a similar idea when I saw this head-on comparison ?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

GS Zhou said:


> this is exactly the moment of the launching ceremony. What a close watch on China's military building program......


So, should China build some giant enclosed building for the builders, taking the advantage of sheltering against the weather as well as the nosy spy satellites???  ha ha ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LookSee

j20blackdragon said:


> That's the advantage of a smaller, less complex aircraft carrier. A large number of less sophisticated shipyards can produce the simple 001A design if the situation calls for it.
> 
> You only need two things. A dry dock big enough to accomodate the carrier. And a gantry crane to lift the modules into place.
> 
> Think about it like this. If a shoddy looking Indian shipyard can launch an aircraft carrier, the smaller Chinese shipyards can do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, the Gerald R. Ford-class aircraft carrier is the most advanced aircraft carrier ever built, but only a single shipyard can build it. Who has the advantage here?


I think you are missing one important part here, aircraft carrier? sure, aircraft carrier jets/helos? sure however despite all that you will need to train crew members and the air wing and not only train them but for them to work together efficiently, that is the complex part

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

the dockyard is empty now , ready for next one

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## alimobin memon

samsara said:


> Btw you have the imposingly scaring excess zero in tonnage making it only Alien mothership can match
> 
> Don't really think that China should ever go to the same path in terms of CV development and ownership, aside from the different needs [so have several CVs are great, but not excessively], what folks never look into seriously here is the COST FACTOR. *Not only the construction costs but also the operating incl. the maintenance costs* of those 11 CVBG are killing [and what its impact on the real economy development], and well, China does not own such WRC "Printer", neither China has such "Petrodollar" regime to defend!
> 
> Unlike a decade or more ago, the CV nowadays are much more prone to its neutralizers [A2AD anyone], may be much less effective in adjacent waters in any real conflict among the major powers. Though they still look good in scaring and smacking the smaller nations with weak defense [cases of Iraq, Libya, etc] and of course, their sizes still naturally keep the charming appearances for most viewers
> 
> 
> _Following is an excerpt from the Type 055 DDG thread:
> _
> "CHINA’S TYPE 055 DESTROYER: FROM BLUEPRINT TO REALITY" originally appeared at *southfront.org* in February, 2017 as just posted by *@cirr* today
> 
> "... The United States Navy has embarked upon a very different path, and is already paying a heavy price for deciding to not only field a number of totally new vessel designs, but at the same time abandoning proven technologies for unproven ones. The _Freedom_ and _Independence_ LCS programs, the first in class _Gerald Ford_CVN, and the DDG-1000 _Zumwalt_ destroyer project are all glaring examples. [LCS: Littoral Combat Ship]
> 
> Both class of LCS have experienced major engineering casualties since they were commissioned. Initial investigations have pointed to a combination of faulty engineering systems and inadequate engineering management processes. A major goal of the LCS program was to reduce vessel crews by automating as many processes as possible, and to gain flexibility through a modular design that allowed the platforms to be made mission specific by swapping warfare modules. For example, an LCS could be fitted with an ASW module to focus on anti-submarine duties one year, and then have the module removed and replaced with an AAW module the next, so that it could be shifted to air-defense duties as requirements changed. The benefits of this modularity have largely not been realized to date. For example, the LCS has failed to meet its intended ASW capabilities, even though the first vessels were commissioned in 2008 (_Freedom_ LCS-1) and 2010 (_Independence_ LCS-2).
> 
> The DDG-1000 _Zumwalt_ was originally planned as the first of 32 vessels; however, the U.S. Navy later settled for only 3 vessels, as cost overruns and the failure of the design to meet mission requirements became evident. What resulted from the ambitious program are a $4 billion USD cost per vessel, advanced deck guns that are too expensive to use as intended (with an estimated cost per round of $800,000 USD), and an Advanced Induction Motor (AIM) propulsion system that left the _Zumwalt _dead in the water on its maiden trip through the Panama Canal on November 22, 2016. The DDG-1000 class are not Aegis vessels, have limited AAW capabilities due to their smaller missile payload, and lack any Ballistic Missile Defense (BMD) capability. They cannot integrate and coordinate AAW or BMD defense like all other Aegis class vessels. This is a major weakness, compared to all other _Arleigh Burke_ and _Ticonderoga_ class surface combatants, that can work together seamlessly using shared Aegis-based systems.
> 
> *The most expensive naval vessel ever constructed*, *the Gerald R. Ford CVN-78*, has already cost U.S. tax payers a cool *$13 billion USD*, yet the Navy Sea Systems Command (NAVSEA) has no idea when it will be able to officially take delivery of the vessel. Major defects in the main turbine generators (MITs), and an Advanced Arresting Gear (AAG) that has yet to be deemed operational, *have only added costs to a program that has already experienced cost overruns approaching $3 billion USD.* The adoption of multiple unproven technologies in the key areas of propulsion, and aircraft launch and recovery systems, was a foreseeable mistake..."​


I think last part clearly states and gives the major lesson to all defence industries to not use technology on heavy projects unless they are first tested in small scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Title123

19


samsara said:


> Thanks for your interesting insights!
> 
> What's your opinion from the COST factors of going on the smaller, less complex aircraft carriers such as Type 001A even Type 002 vs. the highly complex Gerald R. Ford-class aircraft carrier?


10 gerard r. fort class battle 10 type 003 combine with 10 type 001a who will win


----------



## j20blackdragon

Look at the tiny dry-dock used for the construction of the Queen Elizabeth-class aircraft carrier at Rosyth Dockyard. I don't think the width matters much. The dry-dock simply needs to be long enough for the overall length of the carrier. The Kuznetsov-class is 305 meters long. The Queen Elizabeth-class is 280 meters.










The massive dry-dock at Dalian is probably overkill for the 001A. A smaller dry-dock would have sufficed.










Now I am certain that smaller shipyards (with smaller dry-docks) all over China can build the 001A. Most importantly, less experienced shipyards won't have to worry about a complex nuclear propulsion system and catapults.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## LookSee

j20blackdragon said:


> During WW2, fifty Casablanca-class carriers were laid down, launched and commissioned within the space of less than two years - 3 November 1942 through to 8 July 1944.
> 
> Where did the crew members and air wing come from I wonder?


You can't be comparing aircraft carriers from WW2 with pre jet era aircraft to sophisticated modern 21st century aircraft carriers man, two different beasts there. I know you may say that modern aircraft carriers, like most things in that tech range are alot more automated hence requiring less people but that only increases the training needed.


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates: sunrise delight

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Jlaw

samsara said:


> So, should China build some giant enclosed building for the builders, taking the advantage of sheltering against the weather as well as the nosy spy satellites???  ha ha ha


Already enough Chinese big mouth privy to sensitive info leaking to foreigners. No point.


----------



## samsara

Jlaw said:


> Already enough Chinese big mouth privy to sensitive info leaking to foreigners. No point.


Even though some may big mouth privy to leak, in the absence of visualization it will still be anyone's guess... then add in some additional mixing to cook, eventually it may be too much to digest

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jlaw

samsara said:


> Even though some may big mouth privy to leak, in the absence of visualization it will still be anyone's guess... then add in some additional mixing to cook, eventually it may be too much to digest


Actually this was a big issue that government had to remind people working in sensitive area to be careful and not to provide or be too trusting others especially foreigner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

j20blackdragon said:


> Look at the tiny dry-dock used for the construction of the Queen Elizabeth-class aircraft carrier at Rosyth Dockyard. I don't think the width matters much. The dry-dock simply needs to be long enough for the overall length of the carrier. The Kuznetsov-class is 305 meters long. The Queen Elizabeth-class is 280 meters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The massive dry-dock at Dalian is probably overkill for the 001A. A smaller dry-dock would have sufficed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am certain that smaller shipyards (with smaller dry-docks) all over China can build the 001A. Most importantly, less experienced shipyards won't have to worry about a complex nuclear propulsion system and catapults.



From where did you get that "digitalglobe" photo?


----------



## Pyr0test

Rocky rock said:


> From where did you get that "digitalglobe" photo?


its from digitalglobe twitter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857692490752811008

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Via http://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2380957-1-1.html ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

@ahojunk @Shotgunner51 , please clean up Indian's off topic troll posts that has been completely derail this "Chinese CV17 thread" sticky into a VS thread, thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


> @ahojunk @Shotgunner51 , please clean up Indian's off topic troll posts that has been completely derail this "Chinese CV17 thread" sticky into a VS thread, thanks




Already done right that moment !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S10

ao333 said:


> There is little doubt that the 001A will enter service before the Vikrant. The INS Vikrant is in a race against Type 002. By then the Chinese carrier will be a generation ahead, featuring steam catapults over Vikrant's ski-jump, meaning that J-15s will be able to take off at full-load, and have 50% greater displacement.
> 
> I am actually quite impressed with India's naval development. In terms of core hardware technology, the Indian Navy is the only military branch that is within 10 years of China. This is primarily because of China's weak navy though, as China is 2 generations behind the US in terms of carrier-related technologies.


People make fun of India a lot here (I am guilty of the same at times), but their economic growth and military modernization are impressive as long as you don't compare it to China. We need to look at the transformation of India as it is, not as something to talk down upon to make ourselves feel good. Within 2 decades, they're going to be the dominant force in Indian Ocean, surpassing American 5th fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates: picture taken on "4/30/2017

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ao333

S10 said:


> People make fun of India a lot here (I am guilty of the same at times), but their economic growth and military modernization are impressive as long as you don't compare it to China. We need to look at the transformation of India as it is, not as something to talk down upon to make ourselves feel good. Within 2 decades, they're going to be the dominant force in Indian Ocean, surpassing American 5th fleet.



However, human development has been and always will be relative. When the West is growing below 2% while the world is growing at over 3%, the West is falling behind economically. I will be the first one to admit that.

I agree nonetheless, that India's constant use of China as their benchmark is misguided. India is outperforming all of its poorer neighbors economically and militarily. China has had the fortune of walking the path of Japan and South Korea, while India has carved out its own economic development model. India is also always spoken in the same breath as China in an economic discussion in the West, so we bare some fault too.


----------



## UKBengali

S10 said:


> People make fun of India a lot here (I am guilty of the same at times), but their economic growth and military modernization are impressive as long as you don't compare it to China. We need to look at the transformation of India as it is, not as something to talk down upon to make ourselves feel good. Within 2 decades, they're going to be the dominant force in Indian Ocean, surpassing American 5th fleet.



No they wont. China will not allow India to dominate the IOR region.

There are reports that China plans to base 2 CBGs in the IOR from around 2030 onwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

ao333 said:


> However, human development has been and always will be relative. When the West is growing below 2% while the world is growing at over 3%, the West is falling behind economically. I will be the first one to admit that.
> 
> I agree nonetheless, that India's constant use of China as their benchmark is misguided. India is outperforming all of its poorer neighbors economically and militarily. China has had the fortune of walking the path of Japan and South Korea, while India has carved out its own economic development model. India is also always spoken in the same breath as China in an economic discussion in the West, so we bare some fault too.



Why are you talking about India or economics on this part of this military section? This is about the Chinese carrier, if you want to discuss economics-politics go to the correct section

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

PLEASE ALL POSTERS, THIS IS A *MAIN THREAD* ABOUT A VERY HUGE OBJECT!

*CHINA'S CV-17 TYPE 001A AIRCRAFT CARRIER*​
Please discuss ALL OTHER topics elsewhere. Please do NOT litter/trash/derail/sidetrack/spam/troll this major thread.... even with other seemingly legitimate topics, just do it at the proper threads. Thanks for taking note and behave accordingly!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

wanglaokan said:


> Hundred of year dream come true, *General Zhang zhao Zhong don't cry.* General Liu Huanqing can rest in peace. All the grievance you suffer has been cleared.


See *this* to grasp the context!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Degaussing has began. *Degaussing* is the process of decreasing or eliminating a remnant magnetic signature of the ship.

A sea-going metal-hulled ship or submarine, by its very nature, develops a magnetic signature as it travels, due to a magneto-mechanical interaction with Earth's magnetic field. It also picks up the magnetic orientation of the earth's magnetic field where it is built. This signature can be exploited by magnetic mines or facilitate the detection of a submarine by ships or aircraft with magnetic anomaly detection (MAD) equipment. Navies use the deperming procedure, in conjunction with degaussing, as a countermeasure against this.

During a closed-wrap magnetic treatment, heavy-gauge copper cables encircle the hull and superstructure of the vessel, and high electrical currents (up to 4000 amperes) are pulsed through the cables.[2] This has the effect of "resetting" the ship's magnetic signature to the ambient level after flashing its hull with electricity. It is also possible to assign a specific signature that is best suited to the particular area of the world in which the ship will operate. In drive-in magnetic silencing facilities, all cables are either hung above, below and on the sides, or concealed within the structural elements of facilities. Deperming is "permanent". It is only done once unless major repairs or structural modifications are done to the ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

And the hard work continued as always

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## grey boy 2

Propulsion of CV-17 CG (中国首艘国产航母日前下水，将要开展舾装工作。除了武器和电子设备外，航母最重要的部件应该就是动力系统了。（来源：魔牛小队 超级大本营CDF）

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

grey boy 2 said:


> And the hard work continued as always



What are they doing lying down on the ski jump?


----------



## grey boy 2

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What are they doing lying down on the ski jump?


IMHO, could be they're inspecting the welding of the bow making sure it is perfectly good for planes to take off

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Aerial view of CV-17, looking forward for the commissioning day (期待出航的那一天！空中俯拍舾装中的国产航母)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates: all flags removed, stage 2 construction began (国产航母上红旗已移除,开始舾装工作)

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Muhammad Omar

grey boy 2 said:


> Updates: all flags removed, stage 2 construction began (国产航母上红旗已移除,开始舾装工作)



Damnn will you look at that cloud on building in the background :O


----------



## kuge

hee...heee...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

Wow. Did a news organization like Russia Today seriously have nothing better to do than posting that?


----------



## Arthur

kuge said:


> hee...heee...
> View attachment 394908


Haha...


ChineseToTheBone said:


> Wow. Did a news organization like Russia Today seriously have nothing better to do than posting that?


It's smart PR for a news outlet. Social media users doesn't like to see boring news stuff all the day. Quirky & humorous bits like these keeps them in the current trending & earns more traffic from SM users on that particular niche. There is a reason why RT is doing better than many MSM. Pure business.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## clibra

j20blackdragon said:


> The massive dry-dock at Dalian is probably overkill for the 001A. A smaller dry-dock would have sufficed.


That's for sure, this dry-dock can handle one 300,000 tons VLCC or two 055 simultaneously or one 100,000+ tons 003 AC.



kuge said:


> hee...heee...
> View attachment 394908


those crazy netizens are hilarious.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## grey boy 2

Happy Mother's Day to all members of PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## lcloo

New ship modules beginning to appear. Civilian ship, LNG carrier?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> New ship modules beginning to appear. Civilian ship, LNG carrier?




What's this ??? Does not look like a civil ship's island or bridge ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> What's this ??? Does not look like a civil ship's island or bridge ?
> 
> View attachment 396647


That is part of the original superstructure of former Varyag (present CV16 Liaoning) that was removed in 2010 or 2011 and replaced with one now housed the main radar panel of Liaoning.







It is rumoured that the shipyard has turned it into a warehouse or store.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> That is part of the original superstructure of former Varyag (present CV16 Liaoning) that was removed in 2010 or 2011 and replaced with one now housed the main radar panel of Liaoning.
> 
> It is rumoured that the shipyard has turned it into a warehouse or store.




And it is still standing at the yard since now about 6 years ?


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> And it is still standing at the yard since now about 6 years ?


Obviously they don't throw away old things that can be converted to good use.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## grey boy 2

Now, this is what it meant by "现代兵器201706" 
CV-17 comparison with CV-16 (credits to Jackiechen)

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


> Now, this is what it meant by "现代兵器201706"
> CV-17 comparison with CV-16 (credits to Jackiechen)



Does anyone know who's this artist, how to contact him - and maybe arrange a contact with me - ???

I would love to use his artworks for my next project and even pay a fair and reasonable price.

Thanks in advance,
Deino


----------



## nang2

Who is BBQing?!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## lcloo

This speed of work in progress in simply unbelievable!, in less than one month after launch, they are already testing the engine. At this rate, the sea trial could possibly began early next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nang2

lcloo said:


> This speed of work in progress in simply unbelievable!, in less than one month after launch, they are already testing the engine. At this rate, the sea trial could possibly began early next year.


Summer just came. I would stick to my BBQ theory.  Or they just hired an army of heavy smokers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

More follow up pictures of the "engine testing" on CV-17 (2017年5月18日下午2时许，001A主机点火试车，从烟囱可以看到冒出的滚滚黑烟)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

Engine testing on 5/22/2017 again (继5月18日测试主机后，001A在22日下午烟囱又冒出黑烟，疑似再次进行了主机升火测试)














STEALTH mode testing

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Muhammad Omar

grey boy 2 said:


> Engine testing on 5/22/2017 again (继5月18日测试主机后，001A在22日下午烟囱又冒出黑烟，疑似再次进行了主机升火测试)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STEALTH mode testing



 That'll give Heart attacks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

This is a Stealth AC

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

updates

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

CV-17 ask: can you see me?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Muhammad Omar

grey boy 2 said:


> CV-17 ask: can you see me?



Hide and seek in Stealth Mode

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kuge



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Top left side is more like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusheng

LCLOO IS CORRECT

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Han Patriot

grey boy 2 said:


> Updates


The AESA has been installed?


----------



## xuxu1457

Han Patriot said:


> The AESA has been installed?


Installed before launch




There are about 38 Shipyard docks can build carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates (credits to平倭将军)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

xuxu1457 said:


> Installed before launch


I have read some articles that said what can be seen outside are just placeholders, but hopefully that is false.


----------



## Han Patriot

xuxu1457 said:


> Installed before launch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are about 38 Shipyard docks can build carrier


Contrast tht to the Indian carrier which was launched 3 times and until today still has a big hole in place of thr AESA radars

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates (credits to DELTA of haohanfw)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates: wiring stage (国产航母正铺设管道电缆：原船坞搭起巨大龙骨)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Han Patriot

grey boy 2 said:


> Updates


Engine and radars installed, so now it's just the termination stage, I believe cable laying had been completed, now is just to connect both ends of the cable and do loop check, this practice is same as any commercial ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

Are we sure that the AESAs have been installed ? As far as I remember the launch, these were clearly covers only and no actual arrays.


----------



## Han Patriot

Deino said:


> Are we sure that the AESAs have been installed ? As far as I remember the launch, these were clearly covers only and no actual arrays.


If AESAs are not installed, there would be two big gaping holes as in the case of the Indian carrier. Are you sure they are covers?, those look pretty solid to me. Anyway, I might be wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lionfish

hi all.. 
this is interesting... , i have a little doubt too if the panels are installed, it look only get covered, although the covers had changed colours few times, but never seen a detail work over it, segment adding or something like that. not sure how this panel should be installed, from outside or inside? if it can be install from inside, no wonder if we see nothing


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates








Better late than never, video of the launching moment, still as awesome as it can be
http://v.ifeng.com/video_7634267.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates: progressing nicely according to schedule

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

What the hell is going on here?  "Advertisement" through our Aircraft-carrier? hopefully this is not officially granted

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nang2

grey boy 2 said:


> What the hell is going on here?  "Advertisement" through our Aircraft-carrier? hopefully this is not officially granted


genius! I love it!


----------



## lcloo

Scalffoldings on the island and radar mast have been dismantled.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

lcloo said:


> Scalffoldings on the island and radar mast have been dismantled.


Finally! It was about time really. During the past month I was thinking maybe it would have been simpler if the ship was launched a few months later on the first of August when most of the outfitting will be completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

PLN CV-001A - 20170701 blast defelector installed !

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## sheik

Deino said:


> PLN CV-001A - 20170701 blast defelector installed !
> 
> View attachment 407630
> View attachment 407631
> View attachment 407632
> View attachment 407633



Deino, I appreciate the way you mark dates in the file name now, e.g., 20170701.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

​

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## lmjiao

Smoke appear today

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

Painting of the flightdeck has begun ...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lmjiao

Deino said:


> Painting of the flightdeck has begun ...



Almost finished. Typical Chinese speed.

Next, type 002!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

lmjiao said:


> Almost finished. Typical Chinese speed.
> 
> Next, type 002!



There will be two Type 002 coming at the same time. It seems that JNCX will start the Type 002 by the end of this year, so just one year delay for the EMALS change. I think DL will also start to focus on the Type 002 after the Type 001A starting the sea trial in the next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> ... I think DL will also start to focus on the Type 002 after the Type 001A starting the sea trial in the next year.




So about the expected time when the dry-dock is empty again after both 005 DDGs were launched !?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Deino said:


> So about the expected time when the dry-dock is empty again after both 005 DDGs were launched !?



Some rumors suggest that the dry dock of the Type 001A will be later used to build the Type 075, while DL's Type 002 will be built in somewhere else, not sure if it is the one that currently builds the Type 055.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lmjiao

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Some rumors suggest that the dry dock of the Type 001A will be later used to build the Type 075, while DL's Type 002 will be built in somewhere else, not sure if it is the one that currently builds the Type 055.



There is also rumor says that the first type 002 will not be built in Jiangnan, Shanghai.
Instead, the first 002 will be built in Dalian.

I don't know what to believe now.



Deino said:


> So about the expected time when the dry-dock is empty again after both 005 DDGs were launched !?


There are many dry-docks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

lmjiao said:


> There is also rumor says that the first type 002 will not be built in Jiangnan, Shanghai.
> Instead, the first 002 will be built in Dalian.
> 
> I don't know what to believe now.
> 
> 
> There are many dry-docks.



We will see, but the CV-18 that got delayed is the one from JNCX.

Both shipyards are ready now, once the redesignation with the EMALS is completed, the CV-18 from JNCX and the CV-19 from DL will roughly start at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

The place where the 055s being built is not a dry dock, it is a slip-way yard connected to the floating platform in the "launching pool". IMO, due to the size of 002, the "launching pool" might be a little small.

There is a dry dock No. 4 next to the slip-way yard which was built with aircraft carrier in mind during construction of the JNCX complex.

This is a very old photo showing the dry dock. So far no navy ships have been built in this dry dock yet. 002 is expected to be the first one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

lcloo said:


> The place where the 055s being built is not a dry dock, it is a slip-way yard connected to the floating platform in the "launching pool". IMO, due to the size of 002, the "launching pool" might be a little small.
> 
> There is a dry dock No. 4 next to the slip-way yard which was built with aircraft carrier in mind during construction of the JNCX complex.
> 
> This is a very old photo showing the dry dock. So far no navy ships have been built in this dry dock yet. 002 is expected to be the first one.
> 
> View attachment 413317



JNCX got awarded with the CV-18 of the Type 002 since 2015, the 150th anniversary of the shipyard.






If it wasn't the delay for the EMALS, the official construction of the laying down could likely be started as soon as the Fall 2015.

The CV-18 was already awarded to JNCX, but the construction got temporarily halted for a year due the decision for the EMALS. And soon we will see the CV-19 being awarded to DL.

By 2018, it will be the 120th anniversary of the Dalian shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

Huh. Why does a coin with a valuation of 10 RMB exist? Can something commemorative even be spent?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

ChineseToTheBone said:


> Huh. Why does a coin with a valuation of 10 RMB exist? Can something commemorative even be spent?



It is just a special commemorative coin in order to commemorate the 150th anniversary of the original Jiangnan shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lmjiao

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> JNCX got awarded with the CV-18 of the Type 002 since 2015, the 150th anniversary of the shipyard.
> 
> View attachment 413335
> 
> 
> If it wasn't the delay for the EMALS, the official construction of the laying down could likely be started as soon as the Fall 2015.
> 
> The CV-18 was already awarded to JNCX, but the construction got temporarily halted for a year due the decision for the EMALS. And soon we will see the CV-19 being awarded to DL.
> 
> By 2018, it will be the 120th anniversary of the Dalian shipyard.



This is really great news, any sources for it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

lmjiao said:


> This is really great news, any sources for it?



Just like the Type 001A, there will be no official confirmation until we see the ship in the dry dock.

BTW, next year will be the 120th years anniversary of the Dalian shipyard, and I think they will be awarded with the CV-19 of the Type 002 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lmjiao

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Just like the Type 001A, there will be no official confirmation until we see the ship in the dry dock.
> 
> BTW, next year will be the 120th years anniversary of the Dalian shipyard, and I think they will be awarded with the CV-19 of the Type 002 as well.


Thank you for your reply.

Surely I will not expect any official source right now. I am just wondering where the unofficial news come from, is it you? 

I really hope that two type 002 can be built parallely in both Shanghai and Dalian. We need them in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## C130

congratulations to China for creating a beautiful but deadly aircraft carrier. I can't wait to see the catobar version in the next few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ben-Liubin

ChineseToTheBone said:


> Huh. Why does a coin with a valuation of 10 RMB exist? Can something commemorative even be spent?



In theory the answer is Yes and if you spend it i.e. purchasing items, its value is just 10 RMB. Who would do such silly things?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

C130 said:


> congratulations to China for creating a beautiful but deadly aircraft carrier. I can't wait to see the catobar version in the next few years.



This one is our elementary school level, and the next step is high school level Type 002, then our university level Type 003.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> This one is our elementary school level, and the next step is high school level Type 002, then our university level Type 003.


I believe it. trial and error...baby steps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Ben-Liubin said:


> In theory the answer is Yes and if you spend it i.e. purchasing items, its value is just 10 RMB. Who would do such silly things?


Alot of countries sell commerative coins with low face values. A gold coin worth a few hundred has for a face value of 5 bucks.



JSCh said:


> View attachment 415591


Didn't I say we will commission this ship earlier than the Indians?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Anchor tests starting in September.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Anchor tests starting in September.



What's the latest progress on the J-15B that it will carry?


----------



## Han Patriot

cirr said:


> Anchor tests starting in September.


I am amazed at their speed, AESA installed, engine fired up. It's crazy...at this pace, we can have 5 CBGs in maybe 10 years?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

Han Warrior said:


> It's crazy...at this pace, we can have 5 CBGs in maybe 10 years?


We better have at least that many hulls completed for the 100th anniversary of the PLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> This one is our elementary school level, and the next step is high school level Type 002, then our university level Type 003.



You should've say first Thanks to him on congratulating China. Ego doesn't work.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Rocky rock said:


> You should've say first Thanks to him on congratulating China. Ego doesn't work.



I didn't show any ego at all, since I did imply that China is playing to catch up albeit in an extremely fast pace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

ZeEa5KPul said:


>


Powers up and running, engine tested, I guess sea trials before end of the year?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China’s first homemade aircraft carrier to enter mooring trials next month*
By Zhang Huan (People's Daily Online) 17:49, August 04, 2017





China’s first homemade aircraft carrier will likely enter mooring trials next month ahead of schedule, said Hu Wenming, general director of construction of the aircraft carrier, CCTV.com reported on Aug. 3.

Hu introduced that construction of China’s second aircraft carrier, also the country’s first homemade one, is going well after it hit the water in Dalian on April 26 this year. Hu added that the carrier will likely start mooring trials next month ahead of schedule to test if its equipment is able to meet the requirements for further sea trial.

China’s first aircraft carrier, the Liaoning, has been delivered to the Chinese Navy for training and research. China’s second carrier will be based on the Liaoning and will be among the world’s most advanced, further improving China’s research and development of aircraft carriers, according to the director.

Hu also disclosed that a total of 412 state-owned enterprises, private enterprises, and scientific research institutions in China have contributed to its development, occupying 77.4 percent of the total, which indicates that its construction is the result of national collective efforts.

In addition, through construction of the carrier, China has possessed a talent team at an average age of 36 and gained the ability to independently research and develop, design, and manage an aircraft carrier project, which has laid a foundation for the country to build better ones in the future, the director noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## onebyone

China’s first homemade aircraft carrier will likely enter mooring trials next month ahead of schedule, said Hu Wenming, general director of construction of the aircraft carrier, CCTV.com reported on Aug. 3.

Hu introduced that construction of China’s second aircraft carrier, also the country’s first homemade one, is going well after it hit the water in Dalian on April 26 this year. Hu added that the carrier will likely start mooring trials next month ahead of schedule to test if its equipment is able to meet the requirements for further sea trial.

China’s first aircraft carrier, the Liaoning, has been delivered to the Chinese Navy for training and research. China’s second carrier will be based on the Liaoning and will be among the world’s most advanced, further improving China’s research and development of aircraft carriers, according to the director.

Hu also disclosed that a total of 412 state-owned enterprises, private enterprises, and scientific research institutions in China have contributed to its development, occupying 77.4 percent of the total, which indicates that its construction is the result of national collective efforts.

In addition, through construction of the carrier, China has possessed a talent team at an average age of 36 and gained the ability to independently research and develop, design, and manage an aircraft carrier project, which has laid a foundation for the country to build better ones in the future, the director noted.

Source: http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/vi…/2017-08/…/content_7705187.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pyr0test



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Modified by moderator due to insulting !



I just have that strange feeling that You either had not a good wake-up or You are indeed a troll. Right with the first few posts accusing on "gay feelings" and now this. Either calm down Your tone, shut up or leave. 

Otherwise a nice welcome here on board. *

Deino

Seriouly,i am chinese, i say chinese plane painting bad give me gay feeling or weak feeling, and i am not allowed to complain my own gov？？ i thought Pakistan is more free....

i say it again mother fucker indians coz they occpuping our terriory,if this is not allowed than i am not interestted in this website.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Deino

Being a Chinese does not mean it is allowed to insult. You can have You own feelings but either You are able and willing to communicate this in a civilised manner or You better keep it for Yourself. That has nothing to do with being free, having the freedom of mind and speech but of respect.

And if You are not interested in these simple rules, then it's indeed better to leave.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

Deino said:


> Being a Chinese does not mean it is allowed to insult. You can have You own feelings but either You are able and willing to communicate this in a civilised manner or You better keep it for Yourself. That has nothing to do with being free, having the freedom of mind and speech but of respect.
> 
> And if You are not interested in these simple rules, then it's indeed better to leave.
> 
> Deino



But Deino. Gay has another meaning beside somebody who have homosexual sex preference. Gay, in English can also be translated / has meaning as "happy". And it has also the meaning of "bad quality". Depend on what's the context of his post.


----------



## Deino

Brainsucker said:


> But Deino. Gay has another meaning beside somebody who have homosexual sex preference. Gay, in English can also be translated / has meaning as "happy". And it has also the meaning of "bad quality". Depend on what's the context of his post.




Thanks, but that was not the main reason for the warning.


----------



## Han Patriot

Pyr0test said:


> View attachment 417061
> View attachment 417062


Just sea trials remaining and we are good to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

adam ziquan wang said:


> *Modified by moderator due to insulting !
> 
> 
> 
> I just have that strange feeling that You either had not a good wake-up or You are indeed a troll. Right with the first few posts accusing on "gay feelings" and now this. Either calm down Your tone, shut up or leave.
> 
> Otherwise a nice welcome here on board. *
> 
> Deino
> 
> Seriouly,i am chinese, i say chinese plane painting bad give me gay feeling or weak feeling, and i am not allowed to complain my own gov？？ i thought Pakistan is more free....
> 
> i say it again mother fucker indians coz they occpuping our terriory,if this is not allowed than i am not interestted in this website.


Just relax, bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## clibra

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> This one is our elementary school level, and the next step is high school level Type 002, then our university level Type 003.



Xiongdi，the 002 design is under modifying, EMALS will be implemented into 002 as well as the IPS, which is even advanced than that of the Ford class. also, the target carrier-borne fighter is changed from J15 to 5-gen fighter(J20 level). so, it's unfair to say it is high school level. it is definitely university level, just like kitty hawk and Nimiz.
Believe me, nuclear power is not that important.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

clibra said:


> Xiongdi，the 002 design is under modifying, EMALS will be implemented into 002 as well as the IPS, which is even advanced than that of the Ford class. also, the target carrier-borne fighter is changed from J15 to 5-gen fighter(J20 level). so, it's unfair to say it is high school level. it is definitely university level, just like kitty hawk and Nimiz.
> Believe me, nuclear power is not that important.



Yes, the EMALS and AAG designated for the Type 002 is more advanced than the Ford class.

However, the conventional carrier will still give them more excuses to brag, just like the Japanese and Korean boasted their Arleigh Burke clones over the more advanced Type 052D because of the tonnage.

When the Type 003 surpasses the Ford class in everything, then it will completely shut them up.

BTW, China doesn't even need the supercarrier to win the modern warfare, the supercarrier in a real confrontational situation between the superpowers is simply more symbolic.

To compare the supercarrier is nothing more but a pissing contest.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Who said CV-17's name is Shandong,last time i checked on Internet，the most populair name is CV -17 Taiwan?*


----------



## Makarena

adam ziquan wang said:


> *Who said CV-17's name is Shandong,last time i checked on Internet，the most populair name is CV -17 Taiwan?*



didn't they always name the ship after the city or province that pay for its operational cost? I doubt taiwan will pay

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

@adam ziquan wang 

Again only a troll-post to provoke !?? like I already said: if You are only here to provoke it will be a very short visit here.


Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Deino said:


> @adam ziquan wang
> 
> Again only a troll-post to provoke !?? like I already said: if You are only here to provoke it will be a very short visit here.
> 
> 
> Deino


1,Provoke for what????please check the pages in most chinese websites,there is many surveys show that more than 60% chinese net friend prefer to use taiwan as the name of the first chinese self-made CV?This is an FACT!!!
2, I do not understand,i am not using F word,why is the threat to me really????So i am not allowed to say india,F word,taiwan,or everthigns, i am talk about CV 17 not small chat....

3,Who told you the 2rd one is named Shandong? You tell me your info source?？？



Makarena said:


> didn't they always name the ship after the city or province that pay for its operational cost? I doubt taiwan will pay


THis is a typical rumor like all chinese eat dogs or religion is forbiden in China or every chinese are good at math All the money are paid by China govermental fiscal budget,who told you moeny are paid by the city who named it? LOL
you make me laugh my freind!



Deino said:


> @adam ziquan wang
> 
> Again only a troll-post to provoke !?? like I already said: if You are only here to provoke it will be a very short visit here.
> 
> 
> Deino


I am not here to provoke,i am someone who speaks directly, i am new here,maybe i am not familiar with your rules,but i am learning ,you can see i am not use f WORD to describe indians anymore,so now you tell me taiwan issue is also forbidden to talk here?

As far as I know,the the 2rd CV of china has not been named yet,correct me if i am wrong?!!



Deino said:


> @adam ziquan wang
> 
> Again only a troll-post to provoke !?? like I already said: if You are only here to provoke it will be a very short visit here.
> 
> 
> Deino


Chill my bro,i am just using big words in order to let my self to be noticed,you are too serious........there is no need to threat me all day long!（I do admire and appreciate the photos and discussion posted here ,i will try to be more careful with my words if you are not happy with that）



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Yes, the EMALS and AAG designated for the Type 002 is more advanced than the Ford class.
> 
> However, the conventional carrier will still give them more excuses to brag, just like the Japanese and Korean boasted their Arleigh Burke clones over the more advanced Type 052D because of the tonnage.
> 
> When the Type 003 surpasses the Ford class in everything, then it will completely shut them up.
> 
> BTW, China doesn't even need the supercarrier to win the modern warfare, the supercarrier in a real confrontational situation between the superpowers is simply more symbolic.
> 
> To compare the supercarrier is nothing more but a pissing contest.



I do not agree with you,so is the nuclear bomb,so in order to keep good relationship with US and western country,China should not consider build a nuclear bomb? CV carrier is absolutely necessary for China to protect its own benifits,there is also the need to have much more of it in order to reunificate the area everybody knows
adn no need to mention the humiliation of 1996 brought by USA's CV.Toi summerize my opinion,China should have CV and super CV and as much big number as it can.
It was and is ans would still be a world controlled by force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

adam ziquan wang said:


> 1,Provoke for what????please check the pages in most chinese websites,there is many surveys show that more than 60% chinese net friend prefer to use taiwan as the name of the first chinese self-made CV?This is an FACT!!!
> 2, I do not understand,i am not using F word,why is the threat to me really????So i am not allowed to say india,F word,taiwan,or everthigns, i am talk about CV 17 not small chat....
> 
> 3,Who told you the 2rd one is named Shandong? You tell me your info source?？？
> 
> 
> THis is a typical rumor like all chinese eat dogs or religion is forbiden in China or every chinese are good at math All the money are paid by China govermental fiscal budget,who told you moeny are paid by the city who named it? LOL
> you make me laugh my freind!
> 
> 
> I am not here to provoke,i am someone who speaks directly, i am new here,maybe i am not familiar with your rules,but i am learning ,you can see i am not use f WORD to describe indians anymore,so now you tell me taiwan issue is also forbidden to talk here?
> 
> As far as I know,the the 2rd CV of china has not been named yet,correct me if i am wrong?!!
> 
> 
> Chill my bro,i am just using big words in order to let my self to be noticed,you are too serious........there is no need to threat me all day long!（I do admire and appreciate the photos and discussion posted here ,i will try to be more careful with my words if you are not happy with that）
> 
> 
> 
> I do not agree with you,so is the nuclear bomb,so in order to keep good relationship with US and western country,China should not consider build a nuclear bomb? CV carrier is absolutely necessary for China to protect its own benifits,there is also the need to have much more of it in order to reunificate the area everybody knows
> adn no need to mention the humiliation of 1996 brought by USA's CV.Toi summerize my opinion,China should have CV and super CV and as much big number as it can.
> It was and is ans would still be a world controlled by force.



The nuclear weapon is strategic, while the aircraft carrier is more tactic.

We can only have the nuclear weapon but without the aircraft carrier, but we cannot only have the aircraft carrier without the nuclear weapon.

Of course, the better choice is to have both, but the nuclear weapon indeed got higher priority over the aircraft carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The nuclear weapon is strategic, while the aircraft carrier is more tactic.
> 
> We can only have the nuclear weapon but without the aircraft carrier, but we cannot only have the aircraft carrier without the nuclear weapon.
> 
> Of course, the better choice is to have both, but the nuclear weapon indeed got higher priority over the aircraft carrier.


We should have much more nuclear bombs and super CV in quality and in number than US's!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Adam wang said:


> We should have much more nuclear bombs and super CV in quality and in number than US's!!




But for what ?? Only to feel fine, better or stronger like 8-yera old boys in a Penis-contest?
China does not have the same global ambitions like the US and concerning its nuclear arsenal, bigger, more and stronger is not always better esp. if that what You already field is more than enough as a deterrent.

Deino


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Deino said:


> China does not have the same global ambitions like the US


Oh, you are very much mistaken. The US has no global ambitions -- it already has a global empire. Its ambitions are sated.

China's ambitions are just beginning to stir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

ZeEa5KPul said:


> Oh, you are very much mistaken. The US has no global ambitions -- it already has a global empire. Its ambitions are sated.
> 
> China's ambitions are just beginning to stir.



Concerning the US You are correct, but I'm sure China has not the same ambitions to operate world-wide at best in three wars simultaneously or to act as the "world's police" which requires a huge fleet of naval assets as bases.
And again concerning the nuclear arsenal, bigger is not always better if what You already have is more than enough as deterrent.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Deino said:


> But for what ?? Only to feel fine, better or stronger like 8-yera old boys in a Penis-contest?
> China does not have the same global ambitions like the US and concerning its nuclear arsenal, bigger, more and stronger is not always better esp. if that what You already field is more than enough as a deterrent.
> 
> Deino


This is a world controlled and run by FORCE not democ,for ex.Saudi Arabia ally of US,and us is declaring that Korea and China is not democ,so its own ally Saudi Arabia is democ where women living under the shadow of men????
That is how hypocritical is and when our Uncle sam is not happy army force is always in the frontal border that why China need to be militarily more poewerful than US coz us write the rule with force and China shall and should do exactly the same let us see how the situation turn in near 10 to 15 years!!!



Deino said:


> Concerning the US You are correct, but I'm sure China has not the same ambitions to operate world-wide at best in three wars simultaneously or to act as the "world's police" which requires a huge fleet of naval assets as bases.
> And again concerning the nuclear arsenal, bigger is not always better if what You already have is more than enough as deterrent.
> 
> Deino


Not good enough,China too will not accept the 2ed place!!!We shall see this in 10 or 15 years!I bet on this !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Deino said:


> But for what ?? Only to feel fine, better or stronger like 8-yera old boys in a Penis-contest?
> China does not have the same global ambitions like the US and concerning its nuclear arsenal, bigger, more and stronger is not always better esp. if that what You already field is more than enough as a deterrent.
> 
> Deino



China has no choice but to be involved into this dick measuring contest.

Since the US elites believe that the Chinese folks shouldn't achieve the living standard of the West. Otherwise, the world's resources cannot sustain the high living standard for 1.4 billion Chinese.

When the Chinese people wanna live in a better life, then China certainly needs a bigger gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> China has no choice but to be involved into this dick measuring contest.
> 
> Since the US elites believe that the Chinese folks shouldn't achieve the living standard of the West. Otherwise, the world's resources cannot sustain the high living standard for 1.4 billion Chinese.
> 
> When the Chinese people wanna live in a better life, then China certainly needs a bigger gun.


WELL said bro.



Deino said:


> But for what ?? Only to feel fine, better or stronger like 8-yera old boys in a Penis-contest?
> China does not have the same global ambitions like the US and concerning its nuclear arsenal, bigger, more and stronger is not always better esp. if that what You already field is more than enough as a deterrent.
> 
> Deino


Who told you we do no have global ambitions?We do not to run the world with war but very very poewerful military force is definitely on the table that i can assure you!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Adam wang said:


> Not good enough,China too will not accept the 2ed place!!!We shall see this in 10 or 15 years!I bet on this !!!!!





ChineseTiger1986 said:


> China has no choice but to be involved into this dick measuring contest.
> ...





Adam wang said:


> Who told you we do no have global ambitions?We do not to run the world with war but very very poewerful military force is definitely on the table that i can assure you!!!



To admit then I feel sorrow and if the Chinese leadership indeed thinks the same I'm even more disappointed since I thought they are smarter, more clever and not so stupid like the US.

Anyway, I wish You all the best if You really want to joint that race.

Deino


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Deino said:


> To admit then I feel sorrow and if the Chinese leadership indeed thinks the same I'm even more disappointed since I thought they are smarter, more clever and not so stupid like the US.
> 
> Anyway, I wish You all the best if You really want to joint that race.
> 
> Deino


You are either naive or are pretending to be naive,US gov only respect nuclear bomb!!!!!
And Communist Party country never lost a war in any hot battles to any ennemies!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Adam wang said:


> You are either naive or are pretending to be naive,US gov only respect nuclear bomb!!!!!
> And Communist Party country never lost a war in any hot battles to any ennemies!



And You do not understand ! Having nuclear weapons esp. in the range and dimensions the PLA already has is already now more than enough to act as a deterrence; it's big enough to turn the USA in a wasteland more than once ... not more is needed and the USA know that.

As such it would be naïve and stupid to try to get into an arm-race with the US only in order to surpass them. What the PLA has is enough to keep the USA far away from any idea to attack China. The only things China urgently needs are more modern conventional items in order to prevent any sort of non-nuclear aggression in its area of interest and influence: aka carriers, submarines and cruisers and a modern Air Force.

But for anyone with only a limited ego or even more a limited understanding of international issues, it's clear CHINA has to have a big stick, bigger one than the USA.  ... uhhh yea, only then You could feel fine.

But I'm sure and have faith enough that the Chinese government is wiser than some poster here.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

@Deino @Horus @Shotgunner51 can you banned him mods, he is make threads in here out off topic.
He is not chinese at all, he is false flagger from india
Please, take care
Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Daniel808 said:


> @Deino @Horus @Shotgunner51 can you banned him mods, he is make threads in here out off topic.
> He is not chinese at all, he is false flagger from india
> Please, take care
> Thanks in advance.




You mean my new special friend Adam ?
Yes indeed ... but since he's new I will still give min a chance. Otherwise You are correct.


----------



## Daniel808

Deino said:


> You mean my new special friend Adam ?



of course, he make some threads in this section off topic.
and some of his posts, can be considered as trolling and off topic.

anyway, I will support any choice you choose for him as a mods, sir.
best regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Daniel808 said:


> of course, he make some threads in this section off topic.
> and some of his posts, can be considered as trolling and off topic.
> 
> anyway, I will support any choice you choose for him as a mods, sir.
> best regards


CV 17 is not called shandong,if u want somethings related to this topic......



Adam wang said:


> CV 17 is not called shandong,if u want somethings related to this topic......


CV IS READY FOR 系泊试验test

http://m.sogou.com/web/uID=Q9cFWN5M...0&linkid=1&mcv=82&pcl=67,293&sed=0&ml=2&sct=2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


> View attachment 417851




Hmm ... what's new ?


----------



## JSCh

Deino said:


> Hmm ... what's new ?


Speculation that APAR going to be installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


> Speculation that APAR going to be installed.



Indeed !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

See attached！！


----------



## Deino

Adam wang said:


> See attached！！



Old and IMO not very much reliable. As far as i know the Type 001A has at least for its angled deck the same configuration if You compare satellite images.

Deino


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Deino said:


> Old and IMO not very much reliable. As far as i know the Type 001A has at least for its angled deck the same configuration if You compare satellite images.
> 
> Deino


yeah CV17 is very closer to its dad,stability speaks louder than innov for the first home made CV of ZHONGGUO(CHINA).....


----------



## waja2000

JSCh said:


> Speculation that APAR going to be installed.





Deino said:


> Indeed !



I Don't think it well be APAR radar..



Deino said:


> As such it would be naïve and stupid to try to get into an arm-race with the US only in order to surpass them. What the PLA has is enough to keep the USA far away from any idea to attack China. The only things China urgently needs are more modern conventional items in order to prevent any sort of non-nuclear aggression in its area of interest and influence: aka carriers, submarines and cruisers and a modern Air Force.
> But for anyone with only a limited ego or even more a limited understanding of international issues, it's clear CHINA has to have a big stick, bigger one than the USA.  ... uhhh yea, only then You could feel fine.
> But I'm sure and have faith enough that the Chinese government is wiser than some poster here.
> Deino



Actually PLA capability need more than to protect own country (China)...
history like Eight-Nation Alliance invade Peking, First Sino-Japanese War, WW2, 1996 Taiwan crisis give china a deep pain and lesson..
there direction and ideology always prepare capability to get back Taiwan and capability to War with Japan and US if needed.
Since many journalist say PLAN just about 10% of US navy capability, i believe PLAN still plenty of area need improve, they just start catch up modem military asset, include what you suggested. many other area still need to improve too.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

waja2000 said:


> I Don't think it well be APAR radar..
> 
> 
> 
> Actually PLA capability need more than to protect own country (China)...
> history like Eight-Nation Alliance invade Peking, First Sino-Japanese War, WW2, 1996 Taiwan crisis give china a deep pain and lesson..
> there direction and ideology always prepare capability to get back Taiwan and capability War Japan and US.
> Since many journalist say PLAN just about 10% of US navy capability, i believe PLAN still plenty of area need improve, they just start catch up modem military asset, include what you suggested. many other area still need to improve too.



yeah,DEINO's comments show that he is a hired spy for CIA or FBI,yes or no?(no offense ,but German people as far as i know are more mature,no?)
CHINA is a independent country she should have as many CV as she pleased,so US attack Iraq for no reason is ok and has 12 CVNs is ok, INDIA has 3(although namely)and CHINA has 2 or 3 is a hugh threat? 
2, IMO,if you have 100 to 1 nukes,that means nothing to US coz it has antimissile system and if you have 200 to 500,you got US attention and he will show slight respect,if u have 5000 nukes,you are definitely deserved to be respected by US.
RUSSIA is humiliated by its conventional navy force but makes US very nerves with its NORTH WIND GOD subs and typhoon subs....

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Adam wang said:


> yeah,DEINO's comments show that he is a hired spy for CIA or FBI,yes or no?(no offense ,but German people as far as i know are more mature,no?)
> CHINA is a independent country she should have as many CV as she pleased,so US attack Iraq for no reason is ok and has 12 CVNs is ok, INDIA has 3(although namely)and CHINA has 2 or 3 is a hugh threat?
> 2, IMO,if you have 100 to 1 nukes,that means nothing to US coz it has antimissile system and if you have 200 to 500,you got US attention and he will show slight respect,if u have 5000 nukes,you are definitely deserved to be respected by US.
> RUSSIA is humiliated by its conventional navy force but makes US very nerves with its NORTH WIND GOD subs and typhoon subs....



Well, Deino may a CIA or FBI. but a stupid one. Why? Because he promotes Chinese Military in a positive way. Isn't the objective of USA is to denounce China and make them look bad in the world? But you, Adam, you may be a CIA and the good one of it. The way that you make people distrust others are spectacular. Look at the objective of both countries. Right now China needs more friend than enem9es. They need people to promote their country and good will. So it's in their agenda to hug people like Deino because it will bring better image for China. But in contrary, USA / CIA need to create distrust so China will look more of suspicious existence. It's in their agenda to make people who support / like China to hate China. So what's the most effective way to make people who love China to change their mind and hate them instead? Yes. To pointing finger to those supporters and accuse them as CIA or FBI. 

Are you CIA, Adam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

He's an idiot and troll !


----------



## Deino

waja2000 said:


> I Don't think it well be APAR radar..
> ...




Care to explain why ?? ... and what else was then removed or replaced ?


----------



## ozranger

Deino said:


> Care to explain why ?? ... and what else was then removed or replaced ?



I think the priority is be patient and spare him for improving his English.


----------



## Deino

ozranger said:


> I think the priority is be patient and spare him for improving his English.




Ähhhm ???? He questioned that the AESA was installed and I asked for an explanation why he thinks so.


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> Indeed !
> 
> View attachment 417915


This is another sensitive photo, my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waja2000

Deino said:


> Care to explain why ?? ... and what else was then removed or replaced ?



Is china have APAR radar？ the small radar pole look like to install narmal 3D radar.


----------



## ozranger

Deino said:


> Ähhhm ???? He questioned that the AESA was installed and I asked for an explanation why he thinks so.



Yes but the thing is he looked just unable to explain that clearly due to his poor English.



waja2000 said:


> Is china have APAR radar？ the small radar pole look like to install narmal 3D radar.



There are many Chinese companies making TR modules, AESA radars and their product ranges cover the entire spectrum. You can search online for more information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akinkhoo

waja2000 said:


> Is china have APAR radar？ the small radar pole look like to install narmal 3D radar.


APAR is a brand, it is not a type of radar, for type it is an AESA. traditionally, USN use PESA while PLAN use AESA. both system does the same thing, but PESA has a single transmitter else AESA has many, while this make AESA more flexible, the true is there is little use for those flexiblity as ship will be operating them in their long range mode which is effectively the same. but in manufacturing, AESA is more scalable since you are just adding elements vs PESA require you to build a bigger transmitter everytime you scale it up. this is why USN has been using the same size array while PLAN has bigger and bigger size array for their bigger ship, it easier for China to make different model. and for each version of China carrier and destroyer, we see different radar being deployed, whereas all US user of aegis are effectively limited to the same configuration until the introduction of the AN/SPY3 AESA used in the ford class carrier/DDG1000.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waja2000

akinkhoo said:


> APAR is a brand, it is not a type of radar, for type it is an AESA. traditionally, USN use PESA while PLAN use AESA. both system does the same thing, but PESA has a single transmitter else AESA has many, while this make AESA more flexible, the true is there is little use for those flexiblity as ship will be operating them in their long range mode which is effectively the same. but in manufacturing, AESA is more scalable since you are just adding elements vs PESA require you to build a bigger transmitter everytime you scale it up. this is why USN has been using the same size array while PLAN has bigger and bigger size array for their bigger ship, it easier for China to make different model. and for each version of China carrier and destroyer, we see different radar being deployed, whereas all US user of aegis are effectively limited to the same configuration until the introduction of the AN/SPY3 AESA used in the ford class carrier/DDG1000.



Yes, i understand, APAR is from Thales, that why i puzzled early said install APAR. 
i still puzzled (on crane photo) actually we talk on 001A main AESA radar or secondary radar on top of ship bridge ?


----------



## JSCh

waja2000 said:


> Yes, i understand, APAR is from Thales, that why i puzzled early said install APAR.
> i still puzzled (on crane photo) actually we talk on 001A main AESA radar or secondary radar on top of ship bridge ?


Well, I am the one that used the term APAR first to refer to CV-17 AESA radar.

Active electronically scanned array - Wikipedia


> An *active electronically scanned array* (AESA), is a type of phased array antenna, that is a computer-controlled array antenna in which the beam of radio waves can be electronically steered to point in different directions without moving the antenna. In the AESA, each antenna element is connected to a small solid-state transmit/receive module (TRM) under the control of a computer, which performs the functions of a transmitter and/or receiver for the antenna. This contrasts with a passive electronically scanned array (PESA), in which all the antenna elements are connected to a single transmitter and/or receiver through phase shifters under the control of the computer. AESAs main use is in radar, and these are known as *active phased array radar* (APAR).


As you can read from there, the term APAR is used when AESA is used as a radar.
Anyway, I thought it would be obvious what I am referring to.
Obviously not. Probably should use AESA radar/APAR, but at the time, I am lazy to type.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


>


Just right now Type001A CV-17 installing 4x AESA radars on head.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> View attachment 419317

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> View attachment 419672



Thanks ... what is written on that banner?


----------



## Pyr0test

Deino said:


> Thanks ... what is written on that banner?


most likely motivational phrases for the workers. These kind of things has become a Chinese tradition, not a fan tbh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 星海军事



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Genesis

星海军事 said:


>



So 002's construction haven't started? Based on what this says, it seems it's maybe a meeting to decide the systems to be implemented. 

Very confused with the mixed messages, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

CCTV Program "*Dialogue*"---------------The Story of CV-17

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 星海军事

Genesis said:


> So 002's construction haven't started? Based on what this says, it seems it's maybe a meeting to decide the systems to be implemented.
> 
> Very confused with the mixed messages, lol.



“001A” is actually 002.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

星海军事 said:


> “001A” is actually 002.


----------



## Akasa

Dungeness said:


>



The designation for the first indigenous Chinese carrier (launched in April 2017) is Type 002. There is no "Type 001A".


----------



## Dungeness

SinoSoldier said:


> The designation for the first indigenous Chinese carrier (launched in April 2017) is Type 002. There is no "Type 001A".



So Chinese military forums were wrong for all these years?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Dungeness said:


> So Chinese military forums were wrong for all these years?


----------



## Deino

Dungeness said:


> CCTV Program "*Dialogue*"---------------The Story of CV-17



Any other surprising news other than the new designation ? 



星海军事 said:


> “001A” is actually 002.




If it is now official (??) then I should rename the thread ???  ... or shall we wait ? 

Deino


----------



## lmjiao

Deino said:


> If it is now official (??) then I should rename the thread ???  ... or shall we wait ?
> 
> Deino


Perhaps you should.


----------



## Deino

ok guys ... Can I take the designation now as officially confirmed ??


----------



## Dungeness

Deino said:


> ok guys ... Can I take the designation now as officially confirmed ??



It is very likely true, but I would wait for the confirmation from more authentic news source.


----------



## 星海军事

Deino said:


> ok guys ... Can I take the designation now as officially confirmed ??



Yes please. 002 is the true and the only official designation for the first indigenous Chinese aircraft carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


> Yes please. 002 is the true and the only official designation for the first indigenous Chinese aircraft carrier.




Ok ... but can we then assume the so far called 002 will be 003 ?


----------



## lmjiao

Deino said:


> Ok ... but can we then assume the so far called 002 will be 003 ?


How about "Type Next"? In case of another day like today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

I just changed the thread's name to:

*Type 002 (former Type 001A) Aircraft Carrier News & Discussions*

I also deleted the CV-17 and Shandong until a name is official; ok ?

Deino


----------



## 星海军事

Deino said:


> Ok ... but can we then assume the so far called 002 will be 003 ?



That's a very definite possibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

So the "rumour" that JN has started construction on Type 003 CV is not groundless after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

cirr said:


> So the "rumour" that JN has started construction on Type 003 CV is not groundless after all.



@grey boy 2 

I guess the guy you quoted might just nail it.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lmjiao

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> @grey boy 2
> 
> I guess the guy you quoted might just nail it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 420125
> 
> 
> View attachment 420126



This guy was correct about the type name "002" and "003".

But he is also saying that type 003(former 002) next to type 002(former 001A) will be nuclear.

So, I currently dare not to believe him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

lmjiao said:


> This guy was correct about the type name "002" and "003".
> 
> But he is also saying that type 003(former 002) next to type 002(former 001A) will be nuclear.
> 
> So, I currently dare not to believe him.



This guy will become a god if he nails it again with the Type 003.

BTW, check this thread, four aircraft carriers. Does this mean the Type 001/002/003 in DL, and the Type 003 in JN?

https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2403350-1-1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 星海军事

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> @grey boy 2
> 
> I guess the guy you quoted might just nail it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 420125
> 
> 
> View attachment 420126



Whether the designation is 001A or 002 has long been discussed. The fellow you quote is no more than a troll who always blends his own headcanons into rumors.


----------



## Figaro

The "Big Shrimps" were completely wrong on this one. I can't believe they managed to spew out so many rumors without even getting the designation right . So much for pop3 and fzgfzy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Figaro said:


> The "Big Shrimps" were completely wrong on this one. I can't believe they managed to spew out so many rumors without even getting the designation right . So much for pop3 and fzgfzy



POP3 has never named the CV-17 as the Type 001A.

He initially stated that there is a slight chance that China could immediately skip the Kitty Hawk/Nimitz level supercarriers, and jump ahead into the Ford level one. But conservatively speaking, he believed that China would most likely build two 70,000 tonnes conventional supercarriers with the steam catapults before jumping ahead into the 100,000+ tonnes nuclear supercarrier with the EMALS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> POP3 has never named the CV-17 as the Type 001A.
> 
> He initially stated that there is a slight chance that China could immediately skip the Kitty Hawk/Nimitz level supercarriers, and jump ahead into the Ford level one. But conservatively speaking, he believed that China would most likely build two 70,000 tonnes conventional supercarriers with the steam catapults before jumping ahead into the 100,000+ tonnes nuclear supercarrier with the EMALS.


But that is not correct because EMALS has been decided in favor of steam ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Figaro said:


> But that is not correct because EMALS has been decided in favor of steam ...



I think China's first CATOBAR carrier was originally designated with the steam catapult, but later it got scrapped due the success of the EMALS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Homegrown aircraft carrier ahead of schedule*

2017-08-23 09:13

Global Times _Editor: Li Yan_





China's second aircraft carrier is transferred from dry dock into the water at a launch ceremony in Dalian shipyard of the China Shipbuilding Industry Corp. in Dalian, northeast China's Liaoning Province, April 26, 2017. The new carrier, the first domestically-built one, came after the Liaoning, a refitted former Soviet Union-made carrier that was put into commission in the Navy of the Chinese People's Liberation Army in 2012. (Xinhua/Li Gang)

*Last stage to turn over warship to PLA navy*

China's first homegrown aircraft carrier is very likely to start its first sea trials in autumn, as its manufacturer announced that it will present key achievements as a tribute to the 19th National Congress of the Communist Party of China (CPC).

The Dalian Shipbuilding Industry Corp (DSIC) of the China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC), the manufacturer of the Type 001A, posted details of a meeting on its website on August 18.

Hu Wenming, the head and Party chief of the CSIC who visited the DSIC in Dalian, northeastern China's Liaoning Province, praised the DSIC's work, saying the "key project" team has completed tasks ahead of schedule, according to the DSIC. Although the website didn't mention the aircraft carrier, the photo shows that the meeting is of "the Party Committee Working Conference of 002 Aircraft Carrier" (002 is the code of the project).

"The DSIC will greet the 19th CPC National Congress by delivering key achievements on a special product in this special time," said DSIC Chairman Liu Zheng, during a DSIC meeting on August 15 in Dalian, according to the company's website.

Liu said all personnel working on the key project led by the CSIC will stick to the directions of Xi Jinping, the General Secretary of the CPC Central Committee, to provide world-class naval equipment for a world-leading navy.

The Type 001A is located in the DSIC's shipyard in Liaoning Province.

The "special time" refers to the 19th CPC National Congress, which marks the opening of a new phase of China's reforms. And the enhancement of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) navy's combat capabilities is an important part of the country's military reforms, Li Jie, a Beijing-based naval expert, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

Chinese experts believe the project's next achievement will most likely be the sea trials phase.

Zhang Ye, a research fellow at the PLA Naval Research Institute, told the Global Times that if the Type 001A can start its sea trials before the event, which is the last stage prior to turning the warship over to the navy, it would mark a huge step forward in China's development of a stronger navy.

China has successfully tested the Type 001A's power system and the carrier will undergo a mooring test in September ahead of schedule, meaning that the ship's power system is all set, and Zhang said he believed part of the mooring test has already started even during the power test, so the mooring test period could be shorter than expected.

*More comprehensive test*

The schedule for the sea trials will depend on how long the mooring test takes, Zhang noted.

The sea trials will include an even more comprehensive performance test, which would cover the propelling and communications systems under different maritime conditions, which would usually take two years, Zhang said. He added the trials would not be limited to a specific weather condition.

"The gap between the launch and sea trials of an aircraft carrier can take years. Progress depends on many factors, including funding, technological obstacles and the needs of clients. A new class of vessel normally requires more time, just like the Type 002 which is currently under construction in Shanghai, and will be very different from the Type 001 and 001A, but much more advanced," said Song Zhongping, a military expert who served in the Rocket Force.

"The Type 001A is an improved version of the Type 001 Liaoning, so the similarity and experience can largely speed things up," Song said.

China has started testing the power system of its first domestically-built aircraft carrier, and hopes to begin a mooring test in September ahead of schedule, Hu Wenming, the CSIC Chairman who has chaired the research and development of the Type 001A, was quoted as saying on a China Central Television report. The Type 001A was launched in Dalian on April 26.

http://www.ecns.cn/military/2017/08-23/270324.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

As I said before no official name for the 2rd and the 1st home made CV yet not shandong maybe shandong,or taiwan(not provoke check the forums in china this is the most recommended by chinese netizen),hongkong,nobody knows for the moment!


----------



## Figaro

Adam wang said:


> As I said before no official name for the 2rd and the 1st home made CV yet not shandong maybe shandong,or taiwan(not provoke check the forums in china this is the most recommended by chinese netizen),hongkong,nobody knows for the moment!


I'm pretty sure the new carrier will not be named "Taiwan"; that would inflame cross-strait tensions for very little gain. At this point, most signs are pointing for the carrier to be called "Shandong", China's 2nd most populous province.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Figaro said:


> I'm pretty sure the new carrier will not be named "Taiwan"; that would inflame cross-strait tensions for very little gain. At this point, most signs are pointing for the carrier to be called "Shandong", China's 2nd most populous province.


You shall slap your own face when it is named taiwan.Although i doubt it,CCP is too soft they have no balls when facing foreigners even people like my grandma think so.

Like a joke in China,give me 1000 city inspectors,another indian colony for you!!!HAHAHA!


----------



## Figaro

Adam wang said:


> You shall slut your own face when is been named taiwan.Although i doubt it,CCP is too soft they have no balls when facing foreigners even people like my grandma think so.Like a joke in China,give me 1000 city inspectors,another indian colony for you!!!HAHAHA!


No way ... I'll put 100 dollars on the line . Anyone with common sense about geopolitics and PLAN naming conventions will know that "Taiwan" is impossible. If the CPC were so soft, then why does it have thousands of ballistic missiles facing Taiwan right now?


----------



## lcloo

Figaro said:


> I'm pretty sure the new carrier will not be named "Taiwan"; that would inflame cross-strait tensions for very little gain. At this point, most signs are pointing for the carrier to be called "Shandong", China's 2nd most populous province.



It is politically sensitive among Taiwanese at this moment if 002 is named "Taiwan". But in reality more than half of the Taiwanese navy ships carried the names of cities located on the Mainland China.

Thus in reciprocation, to name a ship "Taiwan" or any cities on Taiwan islands is not politically incorrect. After all Taiwan is part of Greater China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Figaro said:


> No way ... I'll put 100 dollars on the line . Anyone with common sense about geopolitics and PLAN naming conventions will know that "Taiwan" is impossible. If the CPC were so soft, then why does it have thousands of ballistic missiles facing Taiwan right now?


You have them and you are afraid of use them that means nothing!!!!
Us and Russia are not afraid at all to use their bombs....


----------



## Figaro

Adam wang said:


> You have them and you are afraid of use them that means nothing!!!!
> Us and Russia are not afraid at all to use their bombs....


The US and Russia bully small and 3rd world countries with their weapons. The Taiwanese military is unfortunately more advanced than both the Taliban and ISIS ...


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Adam wang said:


> You have them and you are afraid of use them that means nothing!!!!
> Us and Russia are not afraid at all to use their bombs....


 
During Korean War,Chinese Premier Zhou Enlai has warned the US military, not through the 38 line, the United States does not care about China's speech, finally Chinese army make its own way and hit the 38th line, During Vietnam War, China warned the United States, not through the 17 line, this time the United States heard it...


----------



## Figaro

Adam wang said:


> During Korean War,Chinese Premier Zhou Enlai has warned the US military, not through the 38 line, the United States does not care about China's speech, finally Chinese army make its own way and hit the 38th line, During Vietnam War, China warned the United States, not through the 17 line, this time the United States heard it...


Your point being ... ???


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Figaro said:


> The US and Russia bully small and 3rd world countries with their weapons. The Taiwanese military is unfortunately more advanced than both the Taliban and ISIS ...


The Taiwanese military hahaha,waht a joke,without us support taiwan military is nothing....



Figaro said:


> Your point being ... ???


Kill people to make your own rules!!



Adam wang said:


> The Taiwanese military hahaha,waht a joke,without us support taiwan military is nothing....
> 
> 
> Kill people to make your own rules!!


CCP is afraid of killing foreigners


----------



## Figaro

Adam wang said:


> The Taiwanese military hahaha,waht a joke,without us support taiwan military is nothing....
> 
> 
> Kill people to make your own rules!!
> 
> 
> CCP is afraid of killing foreigners


I don't see how CCP is scared of killing foreigners. It killed hundreds of thousands of UN troops during the Korean war. I'm not sure smart diplomacy involves "killing people" as the United States has shown in recent decades.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Figaro said:


> I don't see how CCP is scared of killing foreigners. It killed hundreds of thousands of UN troops during the Korean war. I'm not sure smart diplomacy involves "killing people" as the United States has shown in recent decades.


During KW,The China you are calling is not in the UN yet,and this is another exemple how KW get ur attention,US did not win!!!!!



Figaro said:


> I don't see how CCP is scared of killing foreigners. It killed hundreds of thousands of UN troops during the Korean war. I'm not sure smart diplomacy involves "killing people" as the United States has shown in recent decades.


Even US has killed and is still killing millions of people in Afgan,Iraq,Syria......it is still be appreciated why,this is a world run by force my man.CCP is too weak,you should report this to CIA or FBI,even if your amy be deployed on the islands of China in South China sea,trust me CCP will not fire on you they will continue talks,hahaha,it amuse me coz they think talk works.hahaha..............



Adam wang said:


> During KW,The China you are calling is not in the UN yet,and this is another exemple how KW get ur attention,US did not win!!!!!
> 
> 
> Even US has killed and is still killing millions of people in Afgan,Iraq,Syria......it is still be appreciated why,this is a world run by force my man.CCP is too weak,you should report this to CIA or FBI,even if your amy be deployed on the islands of China in South China sea,trust me CCP will not fire on you they will continue talks,hahaha,it amuse me coz they think talk works.hahaha..............


But you are right,when CCP change its policy,they are not afraid of anyone,trust me you do not want to mess up with communist party controled country,coz they never lost any battle to any enemy.

(Well if you call cold war lost well i can only say China is not involved in it....although us is trying to start a new one）

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Adam wang said:


> During KW,The China you are calling is not in the UN yet,and this is another exemple how KW get ur attention,US did not win!!!!!
> 
> 
> Even US has killed and is still killing millions of people in Afgan,Iraq,Syria......it is still be appreciated why,this is a world run by force my man.CCP is too weak,you should report this to CIA or FBI,even if your amy be deployed on the islands of China in South China sea,trust me CCP will not fire on you they will continue talks,hahaha,it amuse me coz they think talk works.hahaha..............


Exactly. The PLA defeated the UN coalition and inflicted hundreds of thousands of casualties; so China is willing to stand up to foreigners to protect its own interests. And regarding your second portion, that is my point!!! The US gained a lot of enemies by killing innocent people and as a result has declined sharply. Does China want to be stuck in Afghanistan and have terrorists pour in through its borders? No-one respects American actions in Iraq and Afghanistan.

The best way is for China to sit back and watch America steadily continue its decline due to its terrible foreign policy. Sooner or later, the US will withdraw from the Western Pacific; all this without China firing a single shot!


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Figaro said:


> Exactly. The PLA defeated the UN coalition and inflicted hundreds of thousands of casualties; so China is willing to stand up to foreigners to protect its own interests. And regarding your second portion, that is my point!!! The US gained a lot of enemies by killing innocent people and as a result has declined sharply. Does China want to be stuck in Afghanistan and have terrorists pour in through its borders? No-one respects American actions in Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> The best way is for China to sit back and watch America steadily continue its decline due to its terrible foreign policy. Sooner or later, the US will withdraw from the Western Pacific; all this without China firing a single shot!


US will withdraw from the Western Pacific?
United States Congress will tell you over my dead body!!!!



Adam wang said:


> US will withdraw from the Western Pacific?
> United States Congress will tell you over my dead body!!!!


USA is run by United States Congress not a so called president!!!


----------



## Akasa

Figaro said:


> The PLA defeated the UN coalition and inflicted hundreds of thousands of casualties



Lolwhut?

The United Nations foiled China's plan to hold Seoul and by 1953 was steadily beating the Chinese back across the 38th, as it did to the North Korean troops three years prior. The war ended in an armistice after the US administration had to restrain MacArthur from exercising US nuclear power and from bringing the war into China itself.


----------



## Figaro

Adam wang said:


> US will withdraw from the Western Pacific?
> United States Congress will tell you over my dead body!!!!
> 
> 
> USA is run by United States Congress not a so called president!!!


When the US is bankrupt thanks to its inept foreign policy, it will begin to withdraw forces in the Pacific. Especially given the growth of China's navy and A2AD strategy, the US navy no longer dominates the seas. I'm an American; I probably know the United States a little better than you do :0



SinoSoldier said:


> Lolwhut?
> 
> The United Nations foiled China's plan to hold Seoul and by 1953 was steadily beating the Chinese back across the 38th, as it did to the North Korean troops three years prior. The war ended in an armistice after the US administration had to restrain MacArthur from exercising US nuclear power and from bringing the war into China itself.


So? The PLA captured Pyongyang and moved the front-lines from the Yalu to the 38th Parallel in just 2 months. And no, the UN did not steadily defeat China; it was an stalemate. MacArthur's removal had nothing to do with ending the Korean War; this was only decided during the Eisenhower admin.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Figaro said:


> When the US is bankrupt thanks to its inept foreign policy, it will begin to withdraw forces in the Pacific. Especially given the growth of China's navy and A2AD strategy, the US navy no longer dominates the seas. I'm an American; I probably know the United States a little better than you do :0
> 
> 
> So? The PLA captured Pyongyang and moved the front-lines from the Yalu to the 38th Parallel in just 2 months. And no, the UN did not steadily defeat China; it was an stalemate. MacArthur's removal had nothing to do with ending the Korean War; this was only decided during the Eisenhower admin.


You guys should thank much more,during KW,to your general Matthew Bunker Ridgway,this is the clever guy and your much more poweful Aircraft and artillery and steady supply chain....


----------



## Akasa

Figaro said:


> When the US is bankrupt thanks to its inept foreign policy, it will begin to withdraw forces in the Pacific. Especially given the growth of China's navy and A2AD strategy, the US navy no longer dominates the seas. I'm an American; I probably know the United States a little better than you do :0
> 
> 
> So? The PLA captured Pyongyang and moved the front-lines from the Yalu to the 38th Parallel in just 2 months. And no, the UN did not steadily defeat China; it was an stalemate. MacArthur's removal had nothing to do with ending the Korean War; this was only decided during the Eisenhower admin.



A stalemate does not imply that the Chinese have fought UN forces to a standstill; in fact, up to 1953, the UN counteroffensive were effective at pushing the front lines beyond the originally-demarcated 38th while inflicting tremendous casualties on Chinese and North Korean forces. AFAIK the Chinese high command had to rotate troops such that they did not quickly become additional casualties to poor equipment, poor tactics & training, and undernourishment or disease.


----------



## Figaro

Adam wang said:


> You guys should thank much more,during KW,to your general Matthew Bunker Ridgway,this is the clever guy and your much more poweful Aircraft and artillery and steady supply chain....


The competence of the American chain-of-command in Korea was not particular good. Even if Ridgeway was more skilled than Walker, the Chinese slowdown of PLA advance was mostly due to logistical restraints.



SinoSoldier said:


> A stalemate does not imply that the Chinese have fought UN forces to a standstill; in fact, up to 1953, the UN counteroffensive were effective at pushing the front lines beyond the originally-demarcated 38th while inflicting tremendous casualties on Chinese and North Korean forces. AFAIK the Chinese high command had to rotate troops such that they did not quickly become additional casualties to poor equipment, poor tactics & training, and undernourishment or disease.


They barely pushed the Chinese back. If you look at a map of December 1950 and May 1953, you'll notice that very little has changed in terms of territory. I could say that the capture of Kaesong was just as significant as the other minimal territories the US and her allies gained during the stalemate. LOL?!?!? Poor tactics? It is the PVN's unique tactics that pushed UN forces back from the Yalu and caused the longest retreat in US history. The PVN was very disciplined in their strategic maneuvers; they moved strictly at night and people who didn't follow protocol were shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Figaro said:


> The competence of the American chain-of-command in Korea was not particular good. Even if Ridgeway was more skilled than Walker, the Chinese slowdown of PLA advance was mostly due to logistical restraints.
> 
> 
> They barely pushed the Chinese back. If you look at a map of December 1950 and May 1953, you'll notice that very little has changed in terms of territory. I could say that the capture of Kaesong was just as significant as the other minimal territories the US and her allies gained during the stalemate. LOL?!?!? Poor tactics? It is the PVN's unique tactics that pushed UN forces back from the Yalu and caused the longest retreat in US history. The PVN was very disciplined in their strategic maneuvers; they moved strictly at night and people who didn't follow protocol were shot.


chinese tatctics are the best during the whole KW


----------



## Figaro

Adam wang said:


> chinese tatctics are the best during the whole KW


I've been saying that PVA tactics were what led to battlefield successes in Korea. How else would you expect them to give the US Army its worst beating since the days of the American civil war?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Figaro said:


> The competence of the American chain-of-command in Korea was not particular good. Even if Ridgeway was more skilled than Walker, the Chinese slowdown of PLA advance was mostly due to logistical restraints.
> 
> 
> They barely pushed the Chinese back. If you look at a map of December 1950 and May 1953, you'll notice that very little has changed in terms of territory. I could say that the capture of Kaesong was just as significant as the other minimal territories the US and her allies gained during the stalemate. LOL?!?!? Poor tactics? It is the PVN's unique tactics that pushed UN forces back from the Yalu and caused the longest retreat in US history. The PVN was very disciplined in their strategic maneuvers; they moved strictly at night and people who didn't follow protocol were shot.


there are no so much shot as you think ,at that time north korea and china beleive they are ptotecting their homeland,too much volonteers.....
AND everyone asks why us fight a war 5000kms from their home??


----------



## Figaro

Adam wang said:


> there are no so much shot as you think ,at that time north korea and china beleive they are ptotecting their homeland,too much volonteers.....
> AND everyone asks why us fight a war 5000kms from their home??


China did not fight the war for North Korea; it fought the war for its own strategic benefit. But by doing so, it protected the North Korean state and gave the Koreans the impression that they had "won" the war on. If you've seen North Korean propaganda, you'll see they rarely mention China (even though both the PVA and KPA was under the command of China).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Figaro said:


> China did not fight the war for North Korea; it fought the war for its own strategic benefit. But by doing so, it protected the North Korean state and gave the Koreans the impression that they had "won" the war on. If you've seen North Korean propaganda, you'll see they rarely mention China (even though both the PVA and KPA was under the command of China).


 
THERE is only one ally on earth for CHINAAKISTAN!



Adam wang said:


> THERE is only one ally on earth for CHINAAKISTAN!



PAKISTAN

NORTH KOREA is not our ally and feel free to fire on it, i am pleased to see south KOREA be destroyed and taiwan be freed from us shadow!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Guys ... Korea esp. NK is irrelevant and

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## clarkgap

Type 002 has drained water for three days.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## clarkgap

clarkgap said:


> Type 002 has drained water for three days.




More Pictures in past three days:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Figaro




----------



## beijingwalker

*New Chinese aircraft carrier 'six times more powerful' than existing Liaoning 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

002 maybe the fastest CV ever been put into service since WWII,CCP has issues but never doubt its executive efficiency!Way to go PLAN!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Dear @beijingwalker;

I think as an already long-time member with quite a respectable toll of positive rating You should know better: Is it really necessary to start for each and every news report You find ? We already have a dedicated Tye 002 carrier thread ... so WHY a new one? 

Even more such postings like "*China's development of two strategic large aircraft, even the United States and Russia can not create*" is laughable ... and this sensationalistic one too.

I'm sure You could do better.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Adam wang said:


> 002 maybe the fastest CV ever been put into service since WWII,CCP has issues but never doubt its executive efficiency!Way to go PLAN!


Why does it matter a CV to be fast when it does not have a CATOBAR system?


----------



## Deino

Figaro said:


> Why does it matter a CV to be fast when it does not have a CATOBAR system?




I think he meant from launch to service entry not the carrier itself. Due to too hard chest-thumping sometime the real meaning gets lost.


----------



## samsara

beijingwalker said:


> *New Chinese aircraft carrier 'six times more powerful' than existing Liaoning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This South Korean media, Arirang, looks like a Fake News media with such posting:

_"New Chinese aircraft carrier '*six times more powerful*' than existing Liaoning" _

Or a desperate click-bait cheater with such cheap trick

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

Why


Deino said:


> I think he meant from launch to service entry not the carrier itself. Due to too hard chest-thumping sometime the real meaning gets lost.


Why was Adam banned again? He didn't seem to do anything wrong LoL,
he keeps getting banned for some reason

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Figaro said:


> Why was Adam banned again? He didn't seem to do anything wrong LoL, he keeps getting banned for some reason



If You click on a member to look for his personnel profile and on the right folder "warnings" You see why !


----------



## Figaro

Deino said:


> If You click on a member to look for his personnel profile and on the right folder "warnings" You see why !


Unfortunately, it doesn't allow me to do that. It appears that it is a mod privilege ... I cannot view his warnings. It just says "information". He didn't seem to do anything too outlandish other than posting stupid comments


----------



## Deino

And it wasn't me.


Figaro said:


> Unfortunately, it doesn't allow me to do that. It appears that it is a mod privilege ... I cannot view his warnings. It just says "information". He didn't seem to do anything too outlandish other than posting stupid comments



Usually these posts a member get a warning due to trolling or insults were at first warned and then removed so that they are not visible any more ... One cannot think how much time sometimes takes to clean certain treads from troll-post and insults .. and that's often only the tip of the iceberg and also without the other OT-BS. 

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

China's Ministry of National Defense confirmed that the MOORING TEST will be carried out on the Type 002 (formerly Type 001A) aircraft carrier.
20170901 《直播港澳台》 国防部证实首艘国产航母将开展系泊试验

A nearly one-hour news program [Greater China Live] on military-related affairs by the Shenzhen Satellite TV covering several issues incl. the mooring test information at 08:41. Sorry, No Engsub.

_"The start of mooring test will signify that the aircraft carrier's engine and electric power supply are capable of functioning properly and independently."_​
This process will show whether the vessel's equipment is ready for next process, a sea test.
*A mooring test and a sea test are the final hurdles* an aircraft carrier must pass before it comes into active service, according to Hu Wenming, the head of the China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

002 updates

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

* Construction of China's 1st homegrown aircraft carrier ahead of schedule *
By Guo Yuandan and Yang Sheng Source:Global Times Published: 2017/8/31 23:13:40

* Type 001A undergoing final outfitting, system debugging *



China's first domestically-built aircraft carrier is transferred from the dry dock at a launch ceremony in the China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation's Dalian shipyard, in Dalian, Northeast China's Liaoning Province on April 26. Photo: VCG

China's first homegrown aircraft carrier will soon undergo mooring trials, as outfitting work and system debugging are almost complete, the Chinese defense ministry spokesperson said.

Ren Guoqiang told the Global Times on Thursday that the construction of the Type 001A aircraft carrier is on schedule.

The Type 001A, which was launched on April 26, is being constructed in the coastal city of Dalian, Northeast China's Liaoning Province.

"Outfitting work and system debugging are being conducted, and mooring trials will soon begin," Ren said. Mooring trials are needed to test the carrier, including its power system, communications and radar. During the mooring tests, the ship will stay in the port.

Hu Wenming, the head and Party chief of China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC) who visited Dalian Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (DSIC, the manufacturer of the Type 001A) in early August, praised the DSIC's work, saying the "key project" team has completed tasks ahead of schedule, according to the DSIC's website.

Although the website made no mention of the aircraft carrier, a photo shows the meeting of "the Party Committee Working Conference of 002 Aircraft Carrier" (002 is the project's codename).

On August 3, Hu, also the general director of the development of the first homegrown aircraft carrier, told CCTV that the Type 001A will start mooring trials ahead of schedule in September, which means it would only take the carrier five months to get to the mooring trial stage after its launch in April.

"Mooring trials normally take months since they need to fix identified problems and adjust the system, and if everything goes well, the mooring trials might only take about a month. Once the mooring trials are completed, the carrier can move on to its sea tests," said Beijing-based naval military expert Li Jie.

He said "the construction of the aircraft carrier is a huge project. More than 5,000 people worked on the carrier during the peak period. The people who contributed to the carrier's research and development are spread all over the country, including both State-owned military industry and civilian sectors."

Hu said that a total of 532 institutions have participated in the development of the carrier, with 412 of them non-military, including State-owned enterprises, private companies, scientific research institutes and universities, CCTV reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## sinait

Deino said:


> And it wasn't me.
> Usually these posts a member get a warning due to trolling or insults were at first warned and then removed so that they are not visible any more ... One cannot think how much time sometimes takes to clean certain treads from troll-post and insults .. and that's often only the tip of the iceberg and also without the other OT-BS.
> 
> Deino


I got banned twice in succession without any warnings or reasons given.
Its good to know why so we know in future where not to tread or know roughly our comment limits.
Ya, I can imagine a mod's job is tedious and thankless.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## clarkgap

grey boy 2 said:


> 002 updates


 

Is this the latest image? I remeber a recent picture shows some scaffolding covered the ASEA radar. So the installiation have already completed!


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> * Construction of China's 1st homegrown aircraft carrier ahead of schedule *
> By Guo Yuandan and Yang Sheng Source:Global Times Published: 2017/8/31 23:13:40
> 
> * Type 001A undergoing final outfitting, system debugging *
> 
> 
> 
> China's first domestically-built aircraft carrier is transferred from the dry dock at a launch ceremony in the China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation's Dalian shipyard, in Dalian, Northeast China's Liaoning Province on April 26. Photo: VCG
> 
> China's first homegrown aircraft carrier will soon undergo mooring trials, as outfitting work and system debugging are almost complete, the Chinese defense ministry spokesperson said.
> 
> Ren Guoqiang told the Global Times on Thursday that the construction of the Type 001A aircraft carrier is on schedule.
> 
> The Type 001A, which was launched on April 26, is being constructed in the coastal city of Dalian, Northeast China's Liaoning Province.
> 
> "Outfitting work and system debugging are being conducted, and mooring trials will soon begin," Ren said. Mooring trials are needed to test the carrier, including its power system, communications and radar. During the mooring tests, the ship will stay in the port.
> 
> Hu Wenming, the head and Party chief of China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC) who visited Dalian Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (DSIC, the manufacturer of the Type 001A) in early August, praised the DSIC's work, saying the "key project" team has completed tasks ahead of schedule, according to the DSIC's website.
> 
> Although the website made no mention of the aircraft carrier, a photo shows the meeting of "the Party Committee Working Conference of 002 Aircraft Carrier" (002 is the project's codename).
> 
> On August 3, Hu, also the general director of the development of the first homegrown aircraft carrier, told CCTV that the Type 001A will start mooring trials ahead of schedule in September, which means it would only take the carrier five months to get to the mooring trial stage after its launch in April.
> 
> "Mooring trials normally take months since they need to fix identified problems and adjust the system, and if everything goes well, the mooring trials might only take about a month. Once the mooring trials are completed, the carrier can move on to its sea tests," said Beijing-based naval military expert Li Jie.
> 
> He said "the construction of the aircraft carrier is a huge project. More than 5,000 people worked on the carrier during the peak period. The people who contributed to the carrier's research and development are spread all over the country, including both State-owned military industry and civilian sectors."
> 
> Hu said that a total of 532 institutions have participated in the development of the carrier, with 412 of them non-military, including State-owned enterprises, private companies, scientific research institutes and universities, CCTV reported.


IF one ever reads meticulously (I was just aware this morning upon the 2nd read) on this Global Times' article, he will realize that nothing is wrong with the earlier code reference, that is:

*TYPE 001A*.... then "...the Party Committee Working Conference of *002 Aircraft Carrier*" (*002 is the project's codename*)."

So the Type remains 001A.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> IF one ever reads meticulously (I was just aware this morning upon the 2nd read) on this Global Times' article, he will realize that nothing is wrong with the earlier code reference, that is:
> 
> *TYPE 001A*.... then "...the Party Committee Working Conference of *002 Aircraft Carrier*" (*002 is the project's codename*)."
> 
> So the Type remains 001A.




The question the again is: is the change to 002 official and how reliable is Global times?


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> The question the again is: is the change to 002 official and how reliable is Global times?


Just a straight answer... for us the Global Times is on par with the BBC; Der Spiegel; Die Welt; Das Bild; The New York Times; The Washington Post; The Wall Street Journal and so on...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> Just a straight answer... for us the Global Times is on par with the BBC; Der Spiegel; Die Welt; Das Bild; The New York Times; The Washington Post; The Wall Street Journal and so on...




So we'll stick to the new official designation Type 002 !?


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> So we'll stick to the new official designation Type 002 !?


I leave that part to you and other heavy-weight members who are actively engaged in this Chinese Military column  personally I use the previous ref for my own notes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> View attachment 423661



HQ-10

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nang2

JSCh said:


> View attachment 423661


The installation of HQ-10 is a nice surprise.  Has mooring trial done yet?


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> HQ-10


Doesn't Liaoning have the same HQ-10 ?



nang2 said:


> The installation of HQ-10 is a nice surprise.  Has mooring trial done yet?


I believe the mooring trial is still underway, not yet 100% done. If done the carrier may have left the port for the last test: sea trial.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906138084827205632

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates: AESA radar installation

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Figaro said:


> Why does it matter a CV to be fast when it does not have a CATOBAR system?


We shall see in 5 years if China will put you so called CATOBAR



sinait said:


> I got banned twice in succession without any warnings or reasons given.
> Its good to know why so we know in future where not to tread or know roughly our comment limits.
> Ya, I can imagine a mod's job is tedious and thankless.
> .


Be careful,this kind of comment may be seen as a provoke to our freind here,Just remember act like a person without brain and you will be spared from ban,THis guy is more strict than china when it deals with Drugs,i think China should ask him to be the head of Drugs control department of China.
Just be Careful.No provoke,the best thing to do is shut up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Adam wang said:


> We shall see in 5 years if China will put you so called CATOBAR
> 
> 
> Be careful,this kind of comment may be seen as a provoke to our freind here,Just remember act like a person without brain and you will be spared from ban,THis guy is more strict than china when it deals with Drugs,i think China should ask him to be the head of Drugs control department of China.
> Just be Careful.No provoke,the best thing to do is shut up.


Nice to see you again! It's been such a long time . China will have a CATOBAR carrier within 5 years, that I do not doubt. I was just confused by your weird comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates: 9/15/17

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

Radar on top is installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## samsara

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910352086860214272(full-size picture is removed, being the same source as the one posted above)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Why a repost if exactly the same above ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

Deino said:


> Radar on top is installed.
> View attachment 426540


AESA ?


----------



## grey boy 2

updates

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## samsara

*Arrest of Japanese man latest in recent spate of espionage cases (21 SEP)*





_China's first domestically built aircraft carrier, the Type 001A at Dalian Port_​
*A Japanese man arrested in Northeast China's Liaoning Province has become the latest to be caught in China for engaging in spying activities. *

At least 12 Japanese men have been detained in China on suspicion of engaging in espionage since 2015, four of whom were released and returned to Japan in July. Five were prosecuted and the remaining eight remain in custody, Japanese media Kyodo News reported.

Chinese experts said Japan is a nation of spies that has long engaged in economic espionage across the world, but their main mission in China is collecting military-related data.

*Surveying and mapping*

The Japanese man was recently investigated by the Dalian national security agency, and procuratorate organs have approved his detention for espionage, Dalian Daily reported on Monday. 

The Japanese government also confirmed that the man, in his 60s, was first detained in May, Kyodo News reported. 

The report is known to the Chinese foreign ministry. "The relevant Chinese authority has conducted an investigation and review on the Japanese national suspected of being involved in behavior that endangers national security," Chinese foreign ministry spokesperson Lu Kang told the press on Monday.

China has notified the relevant Japanese consulate in China in a timely manner and in accordance with the Agreement on Consular Relations between China and Japan, Lu said.

The man is suspected of being involved in collecting military information and could be regarded as a spy, Japanese news site Nippon.com reported Monday. Dalian is a military harbor, the location where China's first domestically made aircraft carrier was launched, the report said. 

"Collecting military information is Japanese spies' current primary task in China. The Asia-Pacific region was shaken up after the US initiated its Asia-Pacific Rebalancing Strategy," Li Wei, an expert on anti-terrorism at the China Institutes of Contemporary International Relations, told the on Global Times Wednesday.

Surveying and mapping is an essential method of collecting military information, as maps commonly available to the public are not precise enough. An accurate map containing data of terrain and landforms on it can help capture accurate positions in times of war, he explained to the Global Times. 

Six Japanese men arrested in March reportedly violated China's Surveying and Mapping Law and Mineral Resources Law when they illicitly engaged in a surveying mission in Penglai city, Shandong and Sanya, Hainan, according to previous reports by the Chinese version of the Global Times.

Data shows that their companies, the Japanese Underground Survey company and Dalian Heyuan Spring company, were found to be involved in illegal reconnaissance activities on over 30 occasions in the past decade.

They were arrested in Shandong Province and Hainan Province. Four of them were repatriated in July and the other two are still under investigation. 

Large amounts of secret documents were found in their possession, including classified maps and data, the Chinese Global Times reported in July.

China implemented the Counter-Espionage Law on November 1, 2014, which states that foreign organizations and individuals who engage in espionage activities or instigate and sponsor similar activities will be punished.

*Easy integration*

Traditionally, Japan has collected industrial information in various fields. Every Japanese man could be a spy, whose position would be similar to that of a government contract worker, said Chu Yin, an associate professor at the University of International Relations.

Japanese and Chinese share similar appearances and languages. It's easy for them to integrate into Chinese society and to build a circle of Chinese acquaintances, Chu said.

There are TWO circumstances when Japanese are suspected as spies in China - *when they take photos of banned facilities* and *when they enter restricted zones*, Cankaoxiaoxi reported.

The Japanese defense department is fully aware that *many Japanese citizens have been detained for taking pictures of classified facility* and the *Chinese national security bureau will detain anyone involved in unauthorized surveying*.

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1067571.shtml


See also:
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...ina-arrests-yet-another-alleged-japanese-spy/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates:AESA radar installation next 正在舾装的国产航母外形又有最新进展，桅杆顶部的顶板雷达已经安装完毕后，其他雷达阵列的安装也在快速进行中。（感谢 超大军事 辽宁号总指挥长）

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Figaro

Clearer photos

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## samsara

*On 24 September, the 2nd Chinese carrier, work continues to move forward.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911986230732058624

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Faster-than-imagined aircraft carrier construction sparks speculation of an earlier sea test*

(People's Daily Online) 17:45, September 26, 2017






_(Photo taken on Sept. 20 shows the new look of the Type 001A. Photo/cjdby.net)_

It will not be long before China’s first homegrown aircraft carrier, the Type 001A, starts its sea test, at least according to online speculation, judging from the latest advancements in its construction, but experts argue that according to the rules, an official sea trial will not come soon.

Recently, photos of a radar mast being constructed on the carrier were posted online. Li Jie, an aircraft carrier expert, said the ship will be ready for a sea trial at or around the beginning of 2018, because usually it will be one year between the launch of a medium-and large-sized carrier and a sea trial. The Type 001A was launched in April.

Radar devices are important for a carrier’s ability to find its target, Li told the Global Times on Sept. 24. Therefore, the installation of radar systems is a key part in the building of an aircraft carrier.

“It is very efficient that the construction has moved forward to radar installation five months after the ship was launch. Once the radar systems are installed, which takes the longest period of time, the rest will be finished quickly,” Li noted.

The accelerated speed will enable the trial to take place ahead of schedule, Li said, adding that other systems are possibly being installed simultaneously, including navigation, communication, and power systems.

*Li said the possibility of starting an earlier sea trial should not be counted out if the outfitting work and system debugging are completed ahead of schedule, but he also pointed out that an unofficial sea test could be carried out before an official one.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yusheng

002 315*75 wide, 16 304*71wide,
similar displacement to 16

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yantong1980

Figaro said:


> Clearer photos



Such a damn fine looking ship, make me forgot all these 'based' on Soviet design.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

*Type 002 CV: HQ-10 & Type 1130 short-range Close-In Weapon System (CIWS) Air Defense System; Blast deflector; Type 382 air search radar.*

Photos by 特警4587的马甲 dafeng cao‏ @xinfengcao 2017-09-30

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

The works seem to be halted on the 2nd Chinese aircraft carrier during this golden week holiday. Yet all CIWS are already in place.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914869059610537984

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yusheng

20171001

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Pyr0test

Geez, that banner. too extreme for my liking


----------



## samsara

The CV-17 aircraft carrier is having its equipment commissioning and outfitting construction at present...

A CCTV footage shot somewhere in the end of September. No Eng subtitles.

From a remote distance, the many workers who were working on board the ship were hardly noticeable.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Source: [浩汉原创] 大连一日游——上集

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## nang2

grey boy 2 said:


> I believed this is just simply too good to be true, even though i admired the "Chinese Speed" with projects
> However, according to these 2 pictures being unloaded 59 mins ago shown the AESA radar has been installed?
> Or its only old pics instead?


old pictures. no weapon installed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

nang2 said:


> old pictures. no weapon installed


Good point bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JSCh

CCTV shown model.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dungeness

Pyr0test said:


> Geez, that banner. too extreme for my liking




Agree! Though I appreciate what Xi has accomplished in his first 5-year term, but Chinese do not need any cult of personality in this era. Chinese propaganda machine should really tune it down, it is getting a little too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates: it took 2 years and 51 days to get to where it is now
Disclaimer: I do not warrant the accuracy or completeness of the information, text, graphics, links or other items contained within these materials.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Jlaw

Pyr0test said:


> Geez, that banner. too extreme for my liking


We need to put China flags to prevent India from using our carrier as their carrier when they make propaganda military videos

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Figaro

Jlaw said:


> We need to put China flags to prevent India from using our carrier as their carrier when they make propaganda military videos


Realistically, Vikrant carrier will be commissioned around 2030 and India's next carrier around the 2040s. By that time, China will already have at least 6 carriers. There's really no competition anymore ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

Figaro said:


> Realistically, Vikrant carrier will be commissioned around 2030 and India's next carrier around the 2040s. By that time, China will already have at least 6 carriers. There's really no competition anymore ...


But China is NOT in competition with India. China's benchmark with regard to the technological achievements _ain't and never be_ India! Though the reverse is quite true.
It's the Uncle Sam that gets the honour to be placed on such high regard as the China's benchmark...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

samsara said:


> But China is NOT in competition with India. China's benchmark with regard to the technological achievements _ain't and never be_ India! Though the reverse is quite true.
> It's the Uncle Sam that gets the honour to be placed on such high regard as the China's benchmark...


No. You misunderstood me. India is the only one who thinks they're in competition with China with regards to aircraft carriers. As such, I have pointed out that the Chinese are in a completely different league ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brainsucker

Deino said:


> View attachment 434129



Wow, that's ship is super big. It's even bigger than the aircraft carrier. What ship is it? A frighter or a tanker?


----------



## Pyr0test

Brainsucker said:


> Wow, that's ship is super big. It's even bigger than the aircraft carrier. What ship is it? A frighter or a tanker?


looks like a tanker


----------



## Deino

Brainsucker said:


> Wow, that's ship is super big. It's even bigger than the aircraft carrier. What ship is it? A frighter or a tanker?



Indeed, IMO most likely a liquid gas tanker (LGT)


----------



## yusheng

for ref.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

Deino said:


> Indeed, IMO most likely a liquid gas tanker (LGT)


Small correction, that's an oil tanker, lNG tankers have big spheres or humps on top.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

CCTV's recent brief coverage on the CV-17 (no Engsub):

[Across The Strait]《海峡两岸》 20171118 航母专家：中国可造任何型号航母 | CCTV-4
_Aircraft carrier experts: China can build any type of aircraft carrier_




。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

And neighbor reportedly disappear last night...
​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## clarkgap

AESA radar has been installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> View attachment 439653


Ready for sea trials?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Han Patriot said:


> Ready for sea trials?


Almost... notice main APAR radar of only one side is installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## clarkgap

JSCh said:


> Almost... notice main APAR radar of only one side is installed.



AESA radar of both side were installed now.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## clarkgap

clarkgap said:


> AESA radar of both side were installed now.



Boiler tested after the AESA was installed:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

Three more ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## clarkgap

Deino said:


> Three more ...
> 
> View attachment 441478
> View attachment 441479
> View attachment 441480



These images from a free gallery. Some photographer did not post their image, but upload them to the gallery:
https://stock.tuchong.com/search?term=航母&use=0&search_from=

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

clarkgap said:


> These images from a free gallery. Some photographer did not post their image, but upload them to the gallery:
> https://stock.tuchong.com/search?term=航母&use=0&search_from=


Yeah, so many pictures there yet a collection of upload from many years, needs lots of efforts to sift the latest photos from the old ones

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*New aircraft carrier to safeguard sovereignty*
By Wang Jiaoxuan | China Daily | Updated: 2017-12-14 07:21

















Song Chen / China Daily ​China's first totally domestically built aircraft carrier will reportedly start its sea trial soon, strengthening not only the country's naval power but also the overall national defense. If the Type 001 Liaoning, China's first aircraft carrier, was the path-breaker then the new aircraft carrier (Type 001A) will lead the scientific modernization of the defense sector. The as-yet unnamed 50,000-ton Type 001A aircraft carrier has a design similar to the 60,000-ton Liaoning, with a ski jump-style deck for taking off and a conventional oil-fueled steam turbine power plant.

The main difference between the two aircraft carriers is that the new one has more space for aircraft and helicopters. The new aircraft carrier has made significant improvements in tonnage, velocity, radar system and endurance－compared with the Liaoning－and has better combat capability, which will be further boosted when the ski-jump takeoff system will be replaced by the catapult takeoff system in the second completely domestically built aircraft carrier which is in the works.

Once the Type 001A is formally commissioned, it will become the flagship of China's naval vessels, and undertake more important strategic tasks of deterrence and actual combat at sea. That, however, doesn't mean the new aircraft carrier will compromise the importance of the Liaoning.

The Liaoning has two main long-term tasks－trial and training being the first. The Liaoning is an "exploration". It may have some technical defects, but it also was a training ground which provided engineers and experts the theoretical knowledge and precious experience to help build the new aircraft carrier and will continue playing this precious role.

The Liaoning's second task is to maintain maritime security. Those wondering whether the Liaoning, as a training ship, is capable of going into real combat, should know that the Liaoning is a real military aircraft carrier, not a simulator, and its combat effectiveness will develop as the training level of its crew and engineers matures.

The prime reason for China to develop aircraft carriers is to safeguard national security, and regional and world peace, and there is little doubt the Liaoning can help do so. Still, the development of China's aircraft carriers is so modest and limited that it meets only part of its maritime security needs. Here, it is vital to stress that China will never seek maritime hegemony.

Considering China's long coastline, numerous islands, vast sea area, and the serious violations of its sovereignty and interests by some countries, China may build more aircraft carriers in order to meet its minimum maritime safety requirements.

Since building an aircraft carrier is a strategic project requiring huge investment, a country has to take into consideration all the supporting factors, especially economic strength and technological prowess, before deciding to build one. As such, China's earlier decision to build three aircraft carriers was justified given its economic strength at that time. Now that China has a GDP of more than $11 trillion, it will have enough funds in the future to build more aircraft carriers.

Technological prowess, too, is needed to develop more advanced aircraft carriers, and thanks to the Liaoning and the new Type 001A vessel, China has mastered aviation and electronics technologies. The country is also breaking new ground in nuclear power, cloaking techniques, artificial intelligence and directional energy technology, which are needed to build more advanced aircraft carriers.

An aircraft carrier is a symbol of state power and the core of a navy's combat force. It is also an essential military equipment to maintain national maritime safety. Only when a number of Chinese naval formations with aircraft carriers sail the vast oceans can they effectively safeguard China's ocean sovereignty, promote national reunification, thwart the containment and blockade policies of some powers, and help protect China's overseas interests and maintain peace in the region and beyond.

_The author is an expert on military issues._

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> *New aircraft carrier to safeguard sovereignty*
> By Wang Jiaoxuan | China Daily | Updated: 2017-12-14 07:21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Song Chen / China Daily ​China's first totally domestically built aircraft carrier will reportedly start its sea trial soon, strengthening not only the country's naval power but also the overall national defense. If the Type 001 Liaoning, China's first aircraft carrier, was the path-breaker then the new aircraft carrier (Type 001A) will lead the scientific modernization of the defense sector. The as-yet unnamed 50,000-ton Type 001A aircraft carrier has a design similar to the 60,000-ton Liaoning, with a ski jump-style deck for taking off and a conventional oil-fueled steam turbine power plant.
> 
> The main difference between the two aircraft carriers is that the new one has more space for aircraft and helicopters. The new aircraft carrier has made significant improvements in tonnage, velocity, radar system and endurance－compared with the Liaoning－and has better combat capability, which will be further boosted when the ski-jump takeoff system will be replaced by the catapult takeoff system in the second completely domestically built aircraft carrier which is in the works.
> 
> Once the Type 001A is formally commissioned, it will become the flagship of China's naval vessels, and undertake more important strategic tasks of deterrence and actual combat at sea. That, however, doesn't mean the new aircraft carrier will compromise the importance of the Liaoning.
> 
> The Liaoning has two main long-term tasks－trial and training being the first. The Liaoning is an "exploration". It may have some technical defects, but it also was a training ground which provided engineers and experts the theoretical knowledge and precious experience to help build the new aircraft carrier and will continue playing this precious role.
> 
> The Liaoning's second task is to maintain maritime security. Those wondering whether the Liaoning, as a training ship, is capable of going into real combat, should know that the Liaoning is a real military aircraft carrier, not a simulator, and its combat effectiveness will develop as the training level of its crew and engineers matures.
> 
> The prime reason for China to develop aircraft carriers is to safeguard national security, and regional and world peace, and there is little doubt the Liaoning can help do so. Still, the development of China's aircraft carriers is so modest and limited that it meets only part of its maritime security needs. Here, it is vital to stress that China will never seek maritime hegemony.
> 
> Considering China's long coastline, numerous islands, vast sea area, and the serious violations of its sovereignty and interests by some countries, China may build more aircraft carriers in order to meet its minimum maritime safety requirements.
> 
> Since building an aircraft carrier is a strategic project requiring huge investment, a country has to take into consideration all the supporting factors, especially economic strength and technological prowess, before deciding to build one. As such, China's earlier decision to build three aircraft carriers was justified given its economic strength at that time. Now that China has a GDP of more than $11 trillion, it will have enough funds in the future to build more aircraft carriers.
> 
> Technological prowess, too, is needed to develop more advanced aircraft carriers, and thanks to the Liaoning and the new Type 001A vessel, China has mastered aviation and electronics technologies. The country is also breaking new ground in nuclear power, cloaking techniques, artificial intelligence and directional energy technology, which are needed to build more advanced aircraft carriers.
> 
> An aircraft carrier is a symbol of state power and the core of a navy's combat force. It is also an essential military equipment to maintain national maritime safety. Only when a number of Chinese naval formations with aircraft carriers sail the vast oceans can they effectively safeguard China's ocean sovereignty, promote national reunification, thwart the containment and blockade policies of some powers, and help protect China's overseas interests and maintain peace in the region and beyond.
> 
> _The author is an expert on military issues._


This article is very good for it covers the holistic thoughts of the carrier existence, gives a broad understanding in such a terse writing what China intends to do by these carriers in future, and how many is many  and _more than any other article_ by China's media in English language that I ever read, *this one articulates more clearly the more assertive views of China about the development of her aircraft carriers*_, more outspoken, less shy... though nothing new here for the steady PDF readers in this Chinese column, but it definitely a brand-new exposition for the general laymen, came out from the mouth of the large official state media_  

*Frankly I like even adore much more the assertive China in dealing with those belligerent parties and challenges ahead for it shows a quality of self-confidence, and the nation's overall strength. Assertive, high self-confidence yet far from a bullying, violence-prone, hegemonic force for a nation of such large magnitude!!! I do believe it represents the state of nation that has been evolving into its new high! 天耀中华！*

*Well, I think it's a very good read to give the correct understanding even to the laymen, thus I accordingly spent some time to translate the full article into local language to reach broader audience and to be sent out via phone chat tool. Adorned with the some most beautiful shots of Liaoning pulled out from PDF's collection, it gives a high impression to the recipients.*
。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 4GTejasBVR

https://www.defencenet.in/chinese-aircraft-carrier-game-changer/

*This Chinese Aircraft carrier is “A Game Changer”*
Type 001A aircraft carrier soon will be set for sea trails.

By
admin
-
December 11, 2017
0
12




This Chinese Aircraft carrier is “A Game Changer”
With its ever expanding naval marvels Chinese communist regime will add another feather to its cap. New Type 001A aircraft carrier soon will be set for sea trails.


----------



## nang2

4GTejasBVR said:


> https://www.defencenet.in/chinese-aircraft-carrier-game-changer/
> 
> *This Chinese Aircraft carrier is “A Game Changer”*
> Type 001A aircraft carrier soon will be set for sea trails.
> 
> By
> admin
> -
> December 11, 2017
> 0
> 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Chinese Aircraft carrier is “A Game Changer”
> With its ever expanding naval marvels Chinese communist regime will add another feather to its cap. New Type 001A aircraft carrier soon will be set for sea trails.


wrong thread


----------



## samsara

*According to the Dalian spotters, two new antennas were installed today, 16 December 2017, on the second Chinese aircraft carrier.*

East Pendulum @HenriKenhmann 6:49 AM - 16 Dec 2017




。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## samsara

*What are the differences between China’s two aircraft carriers?*

*As the country’s newest warship readies for the next stage of sea trials here’s how it measures up against its predecessor*

By Minnie Chan - South China Morning Post
PUBLISHED : Monday, 11 December, 2017, 5:10pm
UPDATED : Monday, 11 December, 2017, 5:20pm





_China's new aircraft carrier is undergoing tests in Dalian in Liaoning province. Photo: Weibo_

China’s first domestically built aircraft carrier, the Type 001A, is expected to start blue-water trials soon, according to state media and mainland military websites.

The 001A, which started preliminary trials in Dalian in the northeast of China in November after its launch on April 26, has a similar design to the country’s first carrier the Liaoning.

That ship started life as the Varyag, an unfinished Admiral Kuznetsov class carrier that China bought in 1998 from Ukraine – which inherited the ship after the break-up of the Soviet Union – and retrofitted.

The new vessel has been designed as a more modern variant on the Admiral Kuznetsov class ships – which means the two Chinese carriers have a similar appearance.

However, naval experts said the Chinese engineers and designers who built the ship had studied the most advanced military technology used by the Americans, as well as the former Soviet Union, and tried to incorporate this into the new ship to meet the practical needs of the PLA Navy.





_China's first aircraft carrier, the Liaoning, provided the template for the design of the 001A. Photo: AFP_

*Similarities:*

Size – both are medium-size aircraft carriers with 60,000 to 65,000 tonnes of displacement.

Propulsion Systems – both use conventional propulsion.

Runway – both have a short runway with a ski-jump ramp.

*Different roles:*

The 001A has been designed to operate in a similar strategic role as US carriers – sailing with an escort of frigates, destroyers and other vessels as part of a battle group that can survey and attack targets on land, sea and air.

By contrast the Admiral Kuznetsov class ships were originally designed to serve as a “heavy aircraft-carrying cruiser” equipped with much more firepower than other carriers, including powerful anti-ship and surface-to-air cruise missile systems. They were designed to operate without an escort and were able to offer support to other warships.

*Take-off ramps*

The slope of the ski-jump ramp on the 001A is 12 degrees, compared with 14 degrees on the Liaoning. Beijing-based naval expert Li Jie said the 12-degree ramp would help fighters shorten their take-off distance, save fuel and increase their weapons payload while strengthening the ship’s structure.





_The new carrier has been designed to have more deck space._

*Space for more aircraft*

China Central Television said the control tower island on the 001A deck has one more storey than the Liaoning.

However Li said the deck space occupied by the island had actually shrunk by 10 per cent to allow the deck to hold more helicopters and fixed-wing early-warning aircraft.

Li further noted that four weapons sponsons, or projections, had been removed from the aft deck, meaning there is space for more aircraft on deck.

Liaoning: everything you need to know about China’s first aircraft carrier | South China Morning Post (INFOGRAPHIC)

The 001A will be able to house a maximum number of *35 J-15 fighter jets compared with the 24 carried on board the Liaoning*, according to overseas military reports and retired Read Admiral Yin Zhuo.

*More powerful weapons*

Li said S-band radars with four large antennae would be installed on the top of control tower. *The radar system is China’s most advanced* and is capable of covering a 360-degree search field to scout dozens of targets in the air and at sea.

Another four *HQ-10* short-range air defence missiles systems with 24 tubes would also be deployed on the new ship. This weapons system is also used by the navy’s most advanced Type 052D destroyers and Type 056 frigates.

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/diplomacy-defence/article/2123610/what-are-differences-between-chinas-two-aircraft
。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Figaro

samsara said:


> *What are the differences between China’s two aircraft carriers?*
> 
> *As the country’s newest warship readies for the next stage of sea trials here’s how it measures up against its predecessor*
> 
> By Minnie Chan - South China Morning Post
> PUBLISHED : Monday, 11 December, 2017, 5:10pm
> UPDATED : Monday, 11 December, 2017, 5:20pm
> 
> View attachment 443525
> 
> _China's new aircraft carrier is undergoing tests in Dalian in Liaoning province. Photo: Weibo_
> 
> China’s first domestically built aircraft carrier, the Type 001A, is expected to start blue-water trials soon, according to state media and mainland military websites.
> 
> The 001A, which started preliminary trials in Dalian in the northeast of China in November after its launch on April 26, has a similar design to the country’s first carrier the Liaoning.
> 
> That ship started life as the Varyag, an unfinished Admiral Kuznetsov class carrier that China bought in 1998 from Ukraine – which inherited the ship after the break-up of the Soviet Union – and retrofitted.
> 
> The new vessel has been designed as a more modern variant on the Admiral Kuznetsov class ships – which means the two Chinese carriers have a similar appearance.
> 
> However, naval experts said the Chinese engineers and designers who built the ship had studied the most advanced military technology used by the Americans, as well as the former Soviet Union, and tried to incorporate this into the new ship to meet the practical needs of the PLA Navy.
> 
> View attachment 443529
> 
> _China's first aircraft carrier, the Liaoning, provided the template for the design of the 001A. Photo: AFP_
> 
> *Similarities:*
> 
> Size – both are medium-size aircraft carriers with 60,000 to 65,000 tonnes of displacement.
> 
> Propulsion Systems – both use conventional propulsion.
> 
> Runway – both have a short runway with a ski-jump ramp.
> 
> *Different roles:*
> 
> The 001A has been designed to operate in a similar strategic role as US carriers – sailing with an escort of frigates, destroyers and other vessels as part of a battle group that can survey and attack targets on land, sea and air.
> 
> By contrast the Admiral Kuznetsov class ships were originally designed to serve as a “heavy aircraft-carrying cruiser” equipped with much more firepower than other carriers, including powerful anti-ship and surface-to-air cruise missile systems. They were designed to operate without an escort and were able to offer support to other warships.
> 
> *Take-off ramps*
> 
> The slope of the ski-jump ramp on the 001A is 12 degrees, compared with 14 degrees on the Liaoning. Beijing-based naval expert Li Jie said the 12-degree ramp would help fighters shorten their take-off distance, save fuel and increase their weapons payload while strengthening the ship’s structure.
> 
> View attachment 443530
> 
> _The new carrier has been designed to have more deck space._
> 
> *Space for more aircraft*
> 
> China Central Television said the control tower island on the 001A deck has one more storey than the Liaoning.
> 
> However Li said the deck space occupied by the island had actually shrunk by 10 per cent to allow the deck to hold more helicopters and fixed-wing early-warning aircraft.
> 
> Li further noted that four weapons sponsons, or projections, had been removed from the aft deck, meaning there is space for more aircraft on deck.
> 
> Liaoning: everything you need to know about China’s first aircraft carrier | South China Morning Post (INFOGRAPHIC)
> 
> The 001A will be able to house a maximum number of *35 J-15 fighter jets compared with the 24 carried on board the Liaoning*, according to overseas military reports and retired Read Admiral Yin Zhuo.
> 
> *More powerful weapons*
> 
> Li said S-band radars with four large antennae would be installed on the top of control tower. *The radar system is China’s most advanced* and is capable of covering a 360-degree search field to scout dozens of targets in the air and at sea.
> 
> Another four *HQ-10* short-range air defence missiles systems with 24 tubes would also be deployed on the new ship. This weapons system is also used by the navy’s most advanced Type 052D destroyers and Type 056 frigates.
> 
> http://www.scmp.com/news/china/diplomacy-defence/article/2123610/what-are-differences-between-chinas-two-aircraft
> 。。。


I really don't think SCMP is a reliable source... especially Minnie Chan. Remember how she said steam catapults would not be able to launch J-15s???? Also, the 001A diagram is clearly that of the Ulyanovsk ... which is differently incorrect. The 12 degree ramp is also quite suspicious ... not sure where these figures came from. I highly doubt the PLAN would give such sensitive info to a Hong Kong paper ...


----------



## samsara

Figaro said:


> I really don't think SCMP is a reliable source... especially Minnie Chan. Remember how she said steam catapults would not be able to launch J-15s???? Also, the 001A diagram is clearly that of the Ulyanovsk ... which is differently incorrect. The 12 degree ramp is also quite suspicious ... not sure where these figures came from. I highly doubt the PLAN would give such sensitive info to a Hong Kong paper ...


Do you have any better source? 

Whether those things you raised here are correct or not, this article still gives a good recap for the *publicly accessible* info of the two carriers. Unlike the visible number of VLS at 055, the inclination thing is subtle and no need to divulge, unnecessarily. There is just no way to verify what's the actual number other than quoted. There is also no way for other to prove/disprove your unbelief on this degree thing.

In the case of the diagram, if so, just take it for illustrative purpose, not as reference... after all this news/informational piece is not an academic/scientific paper  Well, I don't know about her previous remark on that steam catapult issue with J-15, but should we steadily criticize any reporter for some mistakes that he/she may incur earlier? Such nitpicking may render many reporters to the zero readability. I just think the belittlement of the reporter, Minnie Chan, by some here is too harsh and unjustified personal opinions.
。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

samsara said:


> Do you have any better source?
> 
> Whether those things you raised here are correct or not, this article still gives a good recap for the *publicly accessible* info of the two carriers. Unlike the visible number of VLS at 055, the inclination thing is subtle and no need to divulge, unnecessarily. There is just no way to verify what's the actual number other than quoted. There is also no way for other to prove/disprove your unbelief on this degree thing.
> 
> In the case of the diagram, if so, just take it for illustrative purpose, not as reference... after all this news/informational piece is not an academic/scientific paper  Well, I don't know about her previous remark on that steam catapult issue with J-15, but should we steadily criticize any reporter for some mistakes that he/she may incur earlier? Such nitpicking may render many reporters to the zero readability. I just think the belittlement of the reporter, Minnie Chan, by some here is too harsh and unjustified personal opinions.
> 。。。


I'm not trying to bash Minnie or anything, but a lot of her sources are indeed incorrect. For instance, where does the 12 degree ski jump ramp come from as cited? Or how she claims that only EM catapults and not steam can launch J-15s. Also, the "analysts" she cities like that Anthony Wong Dong guy are frequently inaccurate ... or the "anonymous insiders" whom she quotes. Minnie may not be completely wrong but many of her articles incur skepticism (maybe not this one in particular but many others)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clarkgap

December 24th, the Electronic Warfare System was installed:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Via "jobjed" (SDF)



> Accommodation ship has arrived meaning CV-17's sea trials are imminent.
> Note this is the new accommodation ship, not the Liaoning's one.










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950639957214838784

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lmjiao



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

Via XinfengCao

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

What do we know so far about China's second aircraft carrier? | ChinaPower Project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Deino said:


> Via "jobjed" (SDF)
> 
> View attachment 447149
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950639957214838784



@Deino, I have a bit of OOT question about the accommodation ship. Is it uniquely used only by China, or also being used by USN with their CBG?


----------



## lcloo

Snowy time.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## lcloo

The Day After the snow storm, iced up on sea surface.

大寒后的第三天。

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

Beautiful

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Deino said:


> Beautiful


It would be more beautiful when we see EMALS and nuclear reactors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Winter has arrived ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

PLA third carrier can carry 60 fighter Jets will be launched Next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sixth

BHarwana said:


> PLA third carrier can carry 60 fighter Jets will be launched Next year.


I believed this is an old picture of second carrier at its early days of construction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

Deino said:


> Winter has arrived ...



Where is Jon Snow ?


----------



## BHarwana

sixth said:


> I believed this is an old picture of second carrier at its early days of construction


Can I stop you from believing any thing? No I cannot my friend but this is the new pic of the third and it will be completed Next year. It will carry 60 fighter jets.


----------



## Deino

BHarwana said:


> PLA third carrier can carry 60 fighter Jets will be launched Next year.




Sorry, but that must be an old image. Dalian is so much closely under observations and we have not seen any new discussion on a new carrier since the one was launched in early 2017... and now you want to make us believe they are already close to attaching the hangar-deck??? IMO impossible.... otherwise I would like to see the original source of this photo.

PS ... and if it is indeed true, then your post is in the wrong thread.


----------



## BHarwana

Deino said:


> Sorry, but that must be an old image. Dalian is so much closely under observations and we have not seen any new discussion on a new carrier since the one was launched in early 2017... and now you want to make us believe they are already close to attaching the hangar-deck??? IMO impossible.... otherwise I would like to see the original source of this photo.
> 
> PS ... and if it is indeed true, then your post is in the wrong thread.



You are correct It is a web photo. I cannot read Chinese and was using google translator that's where I made the mistake but the news is true. here If you can read Chinese please read it and tell me what it actually says. the News is latest.

http://cn.rfi.fr/中国/20180203-解放军第三艘自制航母能载60战机拟明年下水?ref=tw_i

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

BHarwana said:


> PLA third carrier can carry 60 fighter Jets will be launched Next year.




Me again, and @sixth was right !!

Not sure where you found that image, who told you it would be the third carrier or why you think so, but either you were fooled by someone-else or made a mistake.

That image you posted was posted for the first time on 25. October 2015 !!! So more than two years ago ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

BHarwana said:


> http://cn.rfi.fr/中国/20180203-解放军第三艘自制航母能载60战机拟明年下水?ref=tw_i


@Deino it is in the above link read it.


----------



## Figaro

BHarwana said:


> You are correct It is a web photo. I cannot read Chinese and was using google translator that's where I made the mistake but the news is true. here If you can read Chinese please read it and tell me what it actually says. the News is latest.
> 
> http://cn.rfi.fr/中国/20180203-解放军第三艘自制航母能载60战机拟明年下水?ref=tw_i


The photo is obviously not correct ... it is of the 002 modular assembly in late 2015. And Dalian isn't constructing the 003 ... it's JNCX. Just from reading the Google Translate, I can already tell the article is full bogus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Figaro said:


> The photo is obviously not correct ... it is of the 002 modular assembly in late 2015. And Dalian isn't constructing the 003 ... it's JNCX. Just from reading the Google Translate, I can already tell the article is full bogus.



Second that. The writer made a fatal mistake confusing 001A and project 002. He got confused on designation of 2nd and 3rd (1st and 2nd domestic built) aircraft carrier. He is obviously not well verse in Chinese navy development.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## clarkgap

Scaffolding has been removed:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

clarkgap said:


> Scaffolding has been removed:
> 
> View attachment 459315




Indeed !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

From official source.

*Advantages of China's first domestically-built aircraft carrier, compared to "Liaoning"*
Source China Military Online
Editor Yao Jianing
Time 2018-03-02




BEIJING, March 2 (ChinaMil) -- China's first domestically-builtaircraft carrierhas attracted worldwide attention since it was launched on Apr. 26, 2017. The new vessel is similar to the aircraft carrier Liaoning, which was commissioned to the PLA Navy on Sept. 25, 2012, but has major technical improvements.

Many netizens have called China's first domestically-built aircraft carrier a "pirated version" of the aircraft carrier Liaoning. In fact, it has had a comprehensive technical upgrading based on the Liaoning ship and* the biggest difference between the two is in function and task*.

Aircraft carrier Liaoning’s function is positioned as an aircraft carrier research and training platform. Its main task is to complete a large number of scientific experiments relevant to aircraft carriers and carrier-based fighter jets, as well as pilot selection and training. Aircraft carrier Liaoning has now formed a maritime formation combat capability after more than five years' practical research.

However, China's first domestically-built aircraft carrier, from the very beginning, was positioned as a large carrier combat platform. It is a new starting point for the construction of an integrated combat capability of the Chinese PLA Navy. Due to its nature as a large-scale maritime combat platform, with aircraft as its main weapon, the first domestically-built carrier is described as a "sea-going airport."

*Optimization of performance*

*The full displacement of the new carrier is thousands of tons larger than that of Liaoning ship*. It still has a ski-jump flight deck design, with a technical upgrade to the angle of the upturned deck.

The angle of the upturned deck of *Liaoning ship is about 14 degrees* and that of *the new domestically-built vessel is 12 degrees*. The main basis for this major technological improvement comes from a large amount of flight test data accumulated by Liaoning ship and its J-15 fighters.

The compatibility of the new aircraft carrier and the J -15 fighter jet is more optimized compared with Liaoning ship. This gives full play to the maximum operational effectiveness of the J-15.

*Optimization of structure*

In terms of structural design, China's first domestically-built aircraft carrier fully meets current aircraft carrier standards. These differ from the design concept and operational use of the carriers (heavy aviation cruisers) of the Soviet Union.

Liaoning ship's predecessor was the unfinished Varyag, which is the sister ship of the Russian Navy's only aircraft carrier, the Admiral Kuznets. Varyag was the No.2 aircraft carrier of the Soviet Union's third-generation heavy aviation cruiser class.

The Kuznets class aircraft carrier is equipped with a large number of carrier-based missile weapon systems including large-scale long-range anti-ship, ship-to-air missile launchers hidden under the flight deck. During the restoration and reconstruction of Liaoning ship, those weapon systems were dismantled.

The large-scale long-range missile launchers hidden under the flight deck inevitably have a great impact on the operation of carrier-based aircraft. The flight deck needs to be emptied before the missile launchers can be turned on, and as a result, carrier-based aircraft cannot take off.

The Russian long-range anti-ship missiles are bulky and they are vertically mounted below the flight deck. That design occupies a large interior space and has a negative impact on the hull structural design.

A standard aircraft carrier's main weapon is the fighter jet. The space under the flight deck is the hangar used for aircraft storage, maintenance and repair. The design of China's first domestically-built aircraft carrier abandons the anti-ship missile launchers and therefore its hangar is larger and can store more jets.

*Stunning information capacity*

As a large maritime mobile airport, the aircraft carrier must effectively combine the operation of various types of carrier-based aircraft with the requirements of navigation. For this reason, various advanced electronic information devices and capabilities are required.

Despite the larger size of aircraft carrier, the installation of this electronic information equipment in a limited space is also a huge technical challenge due to their large number and variety of types.

The carrier-based electronic equipment includes a combat commanding system and navigation, avionics and other information systems. China's first domestically-built aircraft carrier has new improvements based on the trials by Liaoning ship.

For example, *the improved large-scale active phased array radars installed above the starboard ship island is far superior to its Russia counterpart* in terms of overall performance, air-to-air detection range and detecting capability of airborne targets. This will help enhance the air defense capability of the aircraft carrier and its formation.

At present, China's first domestically-built aircraft carrier is being outfitted. As the number of scaffoldings on the ship declines, the trial trip date gradually approaches.

Based on the considerable amount of experience in Liaoning ship, the first domestically-built aircraft carrier will become the second aircraft carrier of the Chinese PLA Navy in a few years. China's blue-water navy goal is gradually becoming a reality.

_The author is Li Wen, reporter with the China Youth Daily._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## clarkgap

lcloo said:


> From official source.
> 
> *Advantages of China's first domestically-built aircraft carrier, compared to "Liaoning"*
> Source China Military Online
> Editor Yao Jianing
> Time 2018-03-02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, March 2 (ChinaMil) -- China's first domestically-builtaircraft carrierhas attracted worldwide attention since it was launched on Apr. 26, 2017. The new vessel is similar to the aircraft carrier Liaoning, which was commissioned to the PLA Navy on Sept. 25, 2012, but has major technical improvements.
> 
> Many netizens have called China's first domestically-built aircraft carrier a "pirated version" of the aircraft carrier Liaoning. In fact, it has had a comprehensive technical upgrading based on the Liaoning ship and* the biggest difference between the two is in function and task*.
> 
> Aircraft carrier Liaoning’s function is positioned as an aircraft carrier research and training platform. Its main task is to complete a large number of scientific experiments relevant to aircraft carriers and carrier-based fighter jets, as well as pilot selection and training. Aircraft carrier Liaoning has now formed a maritime formation combat capability after more than five years' practical research.
> 
> However, China's first domestically-built aircraft carrier, from the very beginning, was positioned as a large carrier combat platform. It is a new starting point for the construction of an integrated combat capability of the Chinese PLA Navy. Due to its nature as a large-scale maritime combat platform, with aircraft as its main weapon, the first domestically-built carrier is described as a "sea-going airport."
> 
> *Optimization of performance*
> 
> *The full displacement of the new carrier is thousands of tons larger than that of Liaoning ship*. It still has a ski-jump flight deck design, with a technical upgrade to the angle of the upturned deck.
> 
> The angle of the upturned deck of *Liaoning ship is about 14 degrees* and that of *the new domestically-built vessel is 12 degrees*. The main basis for this major technological improvement comes from a large amount of flight test data accumulated by Liaoning ship and its J-15 fighters.
> 
> The compatibility of the new aircraft carrier and the J -15 fighter jet is more optimized compared with Liaoning ship. This gives full play to the maximum operational effectiveness of the J-15.
> 
> *Optimization of structure*
> 
> In terms of structural design, China's first domestically-built aircraft carrier fully meets current aircraft carrier standards. These differ from the design concept and operational use of the carriers (heavy aviation cruisers) of the Soviet Union.
> 
> Liaoning ship's predecessor was the unfinished Varyag, which is the sister ship of the Russian Navy's only aircraft carrier, the Admiral Kuznets. Varyag was the No.2 aircraft carrier of the Soviet Union's third-generation heavy aviation cruiser class.
> 
> The Kuznets class aircraft carrier is equipped with a large number of carrier-based missile weapon systems including large-scale long-range anti-ship, ship-to-air missile launchers hidden under the flight deck. During the restoration and reconstruction of Liaoning ship, those weapon systems were dismantled.
> 
> The large-scale long-range missile launchers hidden under the flight deck inevitably have a great impact on the operation of carrier-based aircraft. The flight deck needs to be emptied before the missile launchers can be turned on, and as a result, carrier-based aircraft cannot take off.
> 
> The Russian long-range anti-ship missiles are bulky and they are vertically mounted below the flight deck. That design occupies a large interior space and has a negative impact on the hull structural design.
> 
> A standard aircraft carrier's main weapon is the fighter jet. The space under the flight deck is the hangar used for aircraft storage, maintenance and repair. The design of China's first domestically-built aircraft carrier abandons the anti-ship missile launchers and therefore its hangar is larger and can store more jets.
> 
> *Stunning information capacity*
> 
> As a large maritime mobile airport, the aircraft carrier must effectively combine the operation of various types of carrier-based aircraft with the requirements of navigation. For this reason, various advanced electronic information devices and capabilities are required.
> 
> Despite the larger size of aircraft carrier, the installation of this electronic information equipment in a limited space is also a huge technical challenge due to their large number and variety of types.
> 
> The carrier-based electronic equipment includes a combat commanding system and navigation, avionics and other information systems. China's first domestically-built aircraft carrier has new improvements based on the trials by Liaoning ship.
> 
> For example, *the improved large-scale active phased array radars installed above the starboard ship island is far superior to its Russia counterpart* in terms of overall performance, air-to-air detection range and detecting capability of airborne targets. This will help enhance the air defense capability of the aircraft carrier and its formation.
> 
> At present, China's first domestically-built aircraft carrier is being outfitted. As the number of scaffoldings on the ship declines, the trial trip date gradually approaches.
> 
> Based on the considerable amount of experience in Liaoning ship, the first domestically-built aircraft carrier will become the second aircraft carrier of the Chinese PLA Navy in a few years. China's blue-water navy goal is gradually becoming a reality.
> 
> _The author is Li Wen, reporter with the China Youth Daily._



_China Youth Daily_ is not a reliable source for military news (except interview for authority).


----------



## lcloo

clarkgap said:


> _China Youth Daily_ is not a reliable source for military news (except interview for authority).



I don't dispute what you said, but this article was published in China Military site, so they (China Military) must have checked validity of this article before uploading to their site.

And about China Military:-

About Us
Authorized by the Central Military Commission of the People's Republic of China (PRC) and sponsored by the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Daily, *China Military Online is the only official English-language military news website of the Chinese Armed Forces and an important platform for building up the online international communication capacity of the Chinese military*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> View attachment 447597




Just a question ... what's the name of the ship no. 89 and its class.

Best,
deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Deino said:


> Just a question ... what's the name of the ship no. 89 and its class.
> 
> Best,
> deino


Daguan-class auxiliary ship
Support Ship mostly for the Carrier.

Same as _Xu Xiake 88_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

HannibalBarca said:


> Daguan-class auxiliary ship
> Support Ship mostly for the Carrier.
> 
> Same as _Xu Xiake 88_




Thanks a lot, and does it already have a name?


----------



## HannibalBarca

Deino said:


> Thanks a lot, and does it already have a name?


I don't know. at least I didn't read it. It was always " _Xu Xiake sister ship"_

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## 星海军事

HannibalBarca said:


> I don't know. at least I didn't read it. It was always " _Xu Xiake sister ship"_



The name of the the first ship is actually "向前进1号" (literally "March On No. 1").

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## clarkgap

New images of 002:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lcloo

[/ATTACH]

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Super Falcon

What type of awacs like E 2 Will be used on chinese air craft why china presisted with ski jump which reduces the capability too most of nations use foat deck


----------



## jaybird

Super Falcon said:


> What type of awacs like E 2 Will be used on chinese air craft why china presisted with ski jump which reduces the capability too most of nations use foat deck



China didn't persisted with ski jump, Type 002 it's only the first home built carrier for China. 001 was refurbished. We needs to learn how to walk first before run. China's next carrier Type 003 will be float deck catapult-equipped aircraft carrier. China can't make things out of thin air or hack into U.S system and copy like some western media claim you know. We have to learn and develop the skills and technology to build it first.

As for Chinese airborne early warning and control plane, some pictures from 5-6 years ago shown maybe China is developing AEW platform like the E-2 for their future carrier with JZY-01 testbed based on the Y-7(An-26). But we don't get much information for it. And a mock-up of KJ-600 AEW&C was also seen before. But China will get it's own AEW&C one way or the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

We want chinese dragon to be powerfull but china should do justice to causes like palestine kashmiris where ever terrorism is no matter who is doing it and dont do same as usa malaigned islam as terrorist

Yes china is catching faster and it will take US supremecy on its feet and we hope china end the hypocracy of US and do justice to world peace 

And without pakistan china is 20 percent weaker dont forget yes china covered al sides but regional path pak is always important for any power due to location



jaybird said:


> China didn't persisted with ski jump, Type 002 it's only the first home built carrier for China. 001 was refurbished. We needs to learn how to walk first before run. China's next carrier Type 003 will be float deck catapult-equipped aircraft carrier. China can't make things out of thin air or hack into U.S system and copy like some western media claim you know. We have to learn and develop the skills and technology to build it first.
> 
> As for Chinese airborne early warning and control plane, some pictures from 5-6 years ago shown maybe China is developing AEW platform like the E-2 for their future carrier with JZY-01 testbed based on the Y-7(An-26). But we don't get much information for it. And a mock-up of KJ-600 AEW&C was also seen before. But China will get it's own AEW&C one way or the other.
> 
> View attachment 461303
> View attachment 461304
> View attachment 461305




What about other ships surrounding aircraft carrier as we say battle group DDG 002 is there im sure but what more


----------



## Figaro

Super Falcon said:


> We want chinese dragon to be powerfull but china should do justice to causes like palestine kashmiris where ever terrorism is no matter who is doing it and dont do same as usa malaigned islam as terrorist
> 
> Yes china is catching faster and it will take US supremecy on its feet and we hope china end the hypocracy of US and do justice to world peace
> 
> And without pakistan china is 20 percent weaker dont forget yes china covered al sides but regional path pak is always important for any power due to location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about other ships surrounding aircraft carrier as we say battle group DDG 002 is there im sure but what more


There's really no need to mention "20% weaker" ... It will only ensure a flame bait war. Pakistan is an extremely vital geopolitical ally with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

Strong china will challenge u s hegemony and could bring peace

Strong china will challenge u s hegemony and could bring peace

Strong china will challenge u s hegemony and could bring peace


----------



## clarkgap

Seriously, I do not think China can challenge US in any important field in 15 years.


----------



## Figaro

clarkgap said:


> Seriously, I do not think China can challenge US in any important field in 15 years.


Aren't they already a huge challenge for the US in artificial intelligence???? Lol. If AI is not an important field, I don't k what is ...


----------



## clarkgap

Figaro said:


> Aren't they already a huge challenge for the US in artificial intelligence???? Lol. If AI is not an important field, I don't k what is ...



Indeed, it is the big data analysis and the deep learning. It is an emerging field, and it has not developed important enough yet.


----------



## Cybernetics

Carrier steel for Type 002




Video summary:
18th national congress stated China's goal of building an industrially strong nation. Steel is a fundamental industry and the life blood of the economy. The development of the steel industry has an intimate relation with the nation's economy, society, and development of national defence.

Anshan, Liaoning, a city born out of the steel industry, is a major steel production base of China. Angang steel is an "elder" and birth place of the nation's steel industry. It symbolises China's transition from a large steel producer to a strong steel producer.

Carrier steel is produced in Bayuquan 鲅鱼圈, a city 100km south of Anshan. The facility includes China's most advanced steel manufacturing and processing equipment, including machine that produces 5.5m wide (world's widest), up to more than 40m long steel plates (4 times the previous steel plate size), with more than 100,000 tones of compression force. The advantage of large steel plates is that it lowers welding length, reduces production time, and improve overall quality. Currently this is the only production facility in China for producing this type of large piece carrier steel.

Steel testing and analysis @6:55
Thousands of samples were taken on areas of concern and performed impact testing. All samples met the criterias.

@7:53 a 30 year old technician joined the carrier steel development and manufacturing team in 2012. During the one month production period, he was in the facility 24 hours a day to ensure quality, only sleeping 3-4 hours a day.

@8:38 engineers monitoring steel production. Zhoudan, one of Angang Steel's military steel researcher with 24 years of naval steel research experience. In 2008 she received a task to develop steel to repair Liaoning carrier. @9:52 After 2 months of trials they achieved their first batch. In May of 2009 Angang sent out 200 tones of steel used to repair Liaoning.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

Recall works done in first 12 months.



























Continue....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Maxpane

Amazing


----------



## Deino

Latest update from Dalian shipyard ... the life raft installation begun and also it seems as if the clean-up of the deck.
By the way, installation of the life rafts occurred about one month prior to the Liaoning's first test cruise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China prepares aircraft carrier for sea trial*
By Yang Sheng Source:Global Times Published: 2018/3/27 18:58:39






​The pictured is China's first home-built aircraft carrier at a shipyard in Dalian, Northeast China's Liaoning Province on Monday. Photo: IC

China's first domestically built carrier, known as the Type 001A, is undergoing preparations for its first sea trial, while discussions about its name show that Chinese people hold high expectations of the carrier's ability to resolve the Taiwan question.

According to the latest online photos from the Dalian Shipbuilding Industry Company (DSIC) construction site in Liaoning Province, where the carrier was launched and outfitted, the scaffolds on the carrier have been completely removed, and a phased array radar has been installed.

"All the equipment and devices on the carrier are in the joint debugging stage, and the main engine has been powered. In 2018, we will present a surprise to the Chinese people," DSIC Chairman Liu Zheng said, according to a report on cctv.com, the official website of China Central Television, on March 13.

Liu, who is also the general director of construction of the Type 001A and a member of the National People's Congress (NPC), made the comments to cctv.com when he was attending the Two Sessions.

"This all proves that the Type 001A is getting ready for its first sea trial, and the exact timing will depend on factors like the weather and sea conditions. April 23 is Navy Day, the founding day of the PLA Navy [April 23 1949], so this might also be taken into consideration," Li Jie, a Beijing-based naval expert, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

"After the sea trial, which normally takes about 6-12 months, it will be ready for delivery to the PLA Navy, so it's very likely we will see the carrier enlisted by the end of 2018," said Song Zhongping, a military expert and TV commentator.

*Full speed*

The Type 001A was launched in Dalian on April 26 2017, three days after Navy Day, and the outfitting work only took about one year.

The speed with which the Type 001A was built was the fastest in the history of aircraft carrier construction, as it only took two years from the laying of the foundation in the shipyard to its launch, and more importantly, everything from the ship's body to its devices is domestically built, Liu said.

"The quality of our construction is also world-class. For example, the world-class standard for the flatness of the flight deck is not more than 4 percent, and we made it lower than 3 percent," Liu noted.

*All in the name*

During the Two Sessions, Yuan Maorong, an NPC deputy from Taizhou city, East China's Zhejiang Province, suggested naming the carrier "Wei Wen", after a military general from the Three Kingdoms period (AD 184/220-280) who was the first man in history to arrive at Taiwan, according to cctv.com on March 13.

Yuan said naming the carrier Wei Wen would show the historical fact of Taiwan being an integral part of China, and push the development of Cross-Straits relations.

The discussion of how the ship should be named has also been spreading in social media. Many Chinese netizens suggested simply naming the carrier "Taiwan," while others suggested naming it "Shi Lang", an admiral who recaptured Taiwan for the Qing Dynasty.

"This displays the high expectations among the Chinese people over solving the Taiwan question, because they want the country to use the first domestically built aircraft carrier as a symbol to announce its determination and ability to achieve this aim, and also send a tough warning signal to the secessionists in Taiwan," Li noted. 

However, the carrier is not targeting Taiwan, according to a military expert from a Beijing-based military academy who requested anonymity. He explained that if Beijing decided to use military measures to solve the Taiwan question, the PLA is fully capable of doing so without an aircraft carrier, and Type 001A was made for a greater purpose.

"The PLA Navy has regulations for naming large vessels like aircraft carriers, which generally use the names of provinces and municipalities," Song said.

"Liaoning is primarily a platform for training personnel and collecting data through testing, while Type 001A is China's first carrier made for combat missions, so its name could be more special. It's impossible to name it with a person's name, for only vessels used for scientific research can use a person's name in China," said the anonymous military expert.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 帅的一匹

Liaoning carrier with other 40 warships exercise at South China Sea, the picture was taken by a western private satellite company.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ultima Thule

wanglaokan said:


> Liaoning carrier with other 40 warships exercise at South China Sea, the picture was taken by a western private satellite company.
> View attachment 462080


What is that sir @wanglaokan


----------



## 帅的一匹

pakistanipower said:


> What is that sir @wanglaokan


A huge surface fleet with more than 40 warships in lines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

April 2, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Figaro

LKJ86 said:


>


Nice. She should be going to sea trials extremely soon ... now I wait for 003

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Is this a recent image anyway??

If you look at other images from mid-March - and even November 2017 - there are nearly no changes to the deck ... so from this image alone I think it's too far fetched to assume a first sea trial will happen "extremely soon".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cloyce

Whats the function of all those vents on the Shangdong's island?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

cloyce said:


> Whats the function of all those vents on the Shangdong's island?


Guessing aircon.


----------



## cloyce

Rafi said:


> Guessing aircon.


Then why the Queen Elizabeth doesn't have them? I see them only on steam powered carriers, just curious.


----------



## Rafi

cloyce said:


> Then why the Queen Elizabeth doesn't have them? I see them only on steam powered carriers, just curious.



Don't know. Was just guessing


----------



## nang2

cloyce said:


> Whats the function of all those vents on the Shangdong's island?


Air intake


----------



## lcloo

Another small step closer... 3 motor-boats hoisted into positions.







cloyce said:


> Whats the function of all those vents on the Shangdong's island?


Air intake vents, it is massive because alot of air need to be pumped in for the huge power plant, and there is a large air filter system to cleanse air from moist and dry salt and dust. Possibly there could also be a temperature control device to ensure air temperature is regulated.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## LKJ86

April 4, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## LKJ86

Someone says the arresting wires are ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China’s ‘combat’ aircraft carrier to undergo sea trials*
Source:Global Times Published: 2018/4/10 14:08:39

China's first domestically built aircraft carrier, the country's second, might undergo its first sea trials on April 23, with experts calling it China's first combat carrier.

Online pictures show that scaffolds on the _Type 001A_ carrier have been removed, and a phased-array radar has been installed, Science and Technology Daily reported on Monday.

It quoted sources as saying that the aircraft carrier may conduct its first sea trials on April 23, the founding day of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy.

Li Jie, a Beijing-based naval expert, told the Global Times that the second aircraft carrier improves on China's first aircraft carrier, the _Liaoning_.

The second one won't be just for scientific research and training, but will be China's first combat aircraft carrier, Li said.

He added it will also provide knowledge for future projectile and nuclear powered carriers. 

"All the equipment and devices on the carrier are in the joint debugging stage, and the main engine has been powered. This year, we will surprise the Chinese people," Liu Zheng, chairman of the Dalian Shipbuilding Industry Company (DSIC), said in a China Central Television report last month. 

It remains to be confirmed, as sea trials for aircraft carrier are huge projects, and should be arranged only after the ship is ready, Song Zongping, a military expert and TV commentator, told the Global Times.

The _Type 001A_ was launched on the DSIC construction site in Northeast China's _Liaoning_ Province on April 26, 2017, and the outfitting work took about a year.

When asked why the second aircraft carrier still uses the ski-jump design for its takeoff instead of the catapult-assisted design, Li said that although China already grasped the skills of the latter, it still needs more funding and technological support for the latter to be adopted.

Our aircraft carrier's technology will become more mature as each carrier achieves progress," Li said. 

"The third carrier will be capable of using an electromagnetic aircraft launch system. The fourth may witness breakthroughs in its power units," Li said.

China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation said in a statement in late February that it plans to speed up the process of making technological breakthroughs in areas including the nuclear-powered aircraft carriers, new-type nuclear submarines, and quiet submarines, maritime unmanned intelligent confrontation systems, maritime three-dimensional offensive and defensive systems. 

This is the first time a State-owned Chinese defense company has openly identified nuclear-powered aircraft carriers on its agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani Aircraft

Beautiful.

So China plans to build 4 aircraft carriers?

How long did it take to construct Lioaning and Type 002? It feels as though second one is facing sea trials much faster than the first one.


----------



## terranMarine

Pakistani Aircraft said:


> So China plans to build *4* aircraft carriers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Pakistani Aircraft said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> So China plans to build 4 aircraft carriers?
> 
> How long did it take to construct Lioaning and Type 002? It feels as though second one is facing sea trials much faster than the first one.


Why didn't you try to read back several pages earlier in this thread, let say just 10-20 pages back, then you may grasp better idea before you just jumped in from nowhere???
Now back to your question, what time frame did you mean?
By 2025 I predict it should be more than four units (in operation + under construction)
By 2030, expect something around 6 to 8 units, in operation plus under construction
Eventually China may keep around 8 to 10 units of CV around that decade, up to economy condition and necessity. Once the CV-17 is done, I expect Dalian to soon build the 004 as JNCX in Shanghai is now building the 003 (expect to see the ship block in late 2018 or 2019). By the 005 I expect it's a CVN. That's all I can say at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

2018.4.16




























video:http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:add234c310a508868823f2c41641863c

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Guys, what's your prediction that CV-17 may conduct the sea trials on around 23 April judging from the latest pictures? Henri Kenhmann (East Pendulum) in his latest tweet implicitly thinks CV-17 may possibly miss that time frame. I think it's still feasible 

Here's his tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/985924260483874816_“Things are moving forward, but the second Chinese aircraft carrier does not seem to be ready for its first test at sea as some sources say since last year.” _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

Pakistani Aircraft said:


> So China plans to build 4 aircraft carriers?


6


----------



## terranMarine

long_ said:


> 6


rubbish, at least 10

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atan651

Single digit will be a nice number for Chinese ac. Put the rest of the available money into submarines.


----------



## Dante80

terranMarine said:


> rubbish, at least 10



There is no credible strategic, doctrine or policy reason for PLAN fielding (and, most importantly, having to service) _at least 10_ aircraft carriers.

None.

To be more specific, the compatible number of carrier groups with the current PLAN doctrine, as expressed by late Admiral Liu Huaqing and supported by CPC is:

One carrier group per fleet (3 fleets)
One carrier group for the far seas 
One group in training
One or two groups in repair/maintenance. 

This gives a total of 6 or 7 carriers as the end goal.


----------



## terranMarine

Dante80 said:


> There is no credible strategic, doctrine or policy reason for PLAN fielding (and, most importantly, having to service) _at least 10_ aircraft carriers.
> 
> None.


Are you disputing the reliability of this information? It was broadcasted on the news, so you know more than we do?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dante80

terranMarine said:


> Are you disputing the reliability of this information? It was broadcasted on the news, so you know more than we do?



I am not disputing anything really, just listing credible requirements. Where, when and how was this broadcasted?


----------



## terranMarine

Dante80 said:


> I am not disputing anything really, just listing the requirements. Where, when and how was this broadcasted?



You are not disputing? Well this is what you said "There is no credible strategic, doctrine or policy reason for PLAN fielding (and, most importantly, having to service) _at least 10_ aircraft carriers" Looks to me it's disputing.

And yes it was broadcasted on a Chinese news channel citing source -> BEIJING. How's that for reliability ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dante80

terranMarine said:


> You are not disputing? Well this is what you said "There is no credible strategic, doctrine or policy reason for PLAN fielding (and, most importantly, having to service) _at least 10_ aircraft carriers" Looks to me it's disputing.
> 
> And yes it was broadcasted on a Chinese news channel citing source -> BEIJING. How's that for reliability ?



I seriously have no information about said broadcast. I am willing to bet that if this was said in an official way then we would have had a metric ton of articles about it (especially in the West). And we don't.
Why? What was the context on the broadcast you saw? I am really interested in the subject, since such a departure from Liu Huaqings' vision would be extremely notable.

Any help would be vastly appreciated.


----------



## terranMarine

Dante80 said:


> I seriously have no information about said broadcast. I am willing to bet that if this was said in an official way then we would have had a metric ton of articles about it (especially in the West). And we don't.
> Why? What was the context on the information you saw? I am really interested in the subject, since such a departure from Liu Huaqings' vision would be extremely notable.


You don't have to believe me dude, time will proof whether i was making things up or not.  It's the same as with the naming of Type 002, only 1-2 news channels mentioned that piece of information which is not broadcasted officially nationwide. Yet one can ask how reliable and what the source is those 2 news channels obtained. I saw the broadcast and it talked quite "in depth" about the 10 AC. So you can decide to believe it or brush it away as garbage. I can't be bothered to explain all the details i saw on that "recent" broadcast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

I think it's crystal clear that China will have more than 20 carriers by mid-century. China's economy is already 20% larger than the US economy by PPP, by 2050 it will be easily more than twice (probably much more) as large. 2x the economy means it can comfortably support 2x the military, which means 2x the carriers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

ZeEa5KPul said:


> I think it's crystal clear that China will have more than 20 carriers by mid-century. China's economy is already 20% larger than the US economy by PPP, by 2050 it will be easily more than twice (probably much more) as large. 2x the economy means it can comfortably support 2x the military, which means 2x the carriers.


 now i wouldn't be so sure about 20, but definitely 10. All i can say is keep watching for the next 20 years and see how many AC China has by that time, perhaps then there's no more doubt that China is planning at least 10.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dante80

terranMarine said:


> You don't have to believe me dude, time will proof whether i was making things up or not.  It's the same as with the naming of Type 002, only 1-2 news channels mentioned that piece of information which is not broadcasted officially nationwide. Yet one can ask how reliable and what the source is those 2 news channels obtained. I saw the broadcast and it talked quite "in depth" about the 10 AC. So you can decide to believe it or brush it away as garbage. I can't be bothered to explain all the details i saw on that "recent" broadcast.



It is not really about believing it or not, I assume good faith in every conversation. Which means, I believe that you saw that. This should not even be on your mind.

I am asking for context because what you saw runs contrary to PLAN established doctrine (at least as I understand it, and as it has been announced historically so far). China has never even hinted at reaching a sum of 10 simultaneously serviced Aircraft Carriers.

As I wrote above, the current goals are:

One carrier group per fleet (3 fleets)
One carrier group for the far seas(4th fleet)
One group in training
One or two groups in repair/maintenance.

This gives a total of 6 or 7 carriers as the end goal. That does not mean that China will build less than 10 ACs btw. It means that it will service 6 or 7 carriers simultaneously (and new, better designs coming down the line will replace older and obsolete ones). Expansion before modernization. 



ZeEa5KPul said:


> I think it's crystal clear that China will have more than 20 carriers by mid-century. China's economy is already 20% larger than the US economy by PPP, by 2050 it will be easily more than twice (probably much more) as large. 2x the economy means it can comfortably support 2x the military, which means 2x the carriers.



Crystal clear? 20?
Guys, Aircraft Carriers are major surface combatants that require a ridiculous amount of money to field and service over their lifetime. Navies build said combatants at great cost, and they build them to cover specific needs.
Said needs for 20 ACs are absent in Chinas strategic doctrine. Just because you can do something, does not mean that you want to do it.


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Dante80 said:


> Guys, Aircraft Carriers are major surface combatants that require a ridiculous amount of money to field and service over their lifetime.


Maybe for the US, where defense companies charge the government $500,000 for a toilet seat. For all China's problems, this sort of blatant, _rampant _corruption in defense procurement simply doesn't exist. China has highly efficient and technologically advanced shipyards - more importantly, it has several that compete against each other, ensuring the proper market price is reached - that can produce these warships.


terranMarine said:


> now i wouldn't be so sure about 20, but definitely 10


I'm confident China can build and operate 20 by 2050, whether or not it chooses to do so is another matter. I hope it does, as I hope many things happen by 2050: complete reunification, UN headquarters moving to Beijing, several US embassies "accidentally" hit by Chinese airstrikes, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Dante80 said:


> It is not really about believing it or not, I assume good faith in every conversation. Which means, I believe that you saw that. This should not even be on your mind.
> 
> I am asking for context because what you saw runs contrary to PLAN established doctrine (at least as I understand it, and as it has been announced historically so far). China has never even hinted at reaching a sum of 10 simultaneously serviced Aircraft Carriers.
> 
> As I wrote above, the current goals are:
> 
> One carrier group per fleet (3 fleets)
> One carrier group for the far seas(4th fleet)
> One group in training
> One or two groups in repair/maintenance.
> 
> This gives a total of 6 or 7 carriers as the end goal. That does not mean that China will build less than 10 ACs btw. It means that it will service 6 or 7 carriers simultaneously (and new, better designs coming down the line will replace older and obsolete ones). Expansion before modernization.
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal clear? 20?
> Guys, Aircraft Carriers are major surface combatants that require a ridiculous amount of money to field and service over their lifetime. Navies build said combatants at great cost, and they build them to cover specific needs.
> Said needs for 20 ACs are absent in Chinas strategic doctrine. Just because you can do something, does not mean that you want to do it.



Since when is China obliged to share everything officially? When the J-20 arrived, no Chinese news said a thing about it prior its revelation. Just because that news channel got some inside info and sharing it with the local city doesn't mean it's unreliable. China does not have to officially announce how many AC she is planning to build either, it happens that the news channel i was watching had quite some details explained (lucky me)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dante80

ZeEa5KPul said:


> Maybe for the US, where defense companies charge the government $500,000 for a toilet seat. For all China's problems, this sort of blatant, _rampant _corruption in defense procurement simply doesn't exist. China has highly efficient and technologically advanced shipyards - more importantly, it has several that compete against each other, ensuring the proper market price is reached - that can produce these warships.



It's not about the shipyards though. Aircraft Carriers are mobile cities really, and building the hull is actually the least important thing. The carrier wing costs more than the ship, and the salary, wing maintenance and running costs for each year it is active are about 1/10th of its procurement cost. Per year.



ZeEa5KPul said:


> I'm confident China can build and operate 20 by 2050, whether or not it chooses to do so is another matter. .



China can build and operate said numbers. I'm arguing whether it wants to. Until today, I knew (from what China said) it did not.



terranMarine said:


> Since when is China obliged to share everything officially? When the J-20 arrived, no Chinese news said a thing about it prior its revelation. Just because that news channel got some inside info and sharing it with the local city doesn't mean it's unreliable. China does not have to officially announce how many AC she is planning to build either, it happens that the news channel i was watching had quite some details explained (lucky me)



That was lucky indeed. Wish I could have seen that too.


----------



## terranMarine

Dante80 said:


> It's not about the shipyards though. Aircraft Carriers are mobile cities really, and building the hull is actually the least important thing. The carrier wing costs more than the ship, and the salary, wing maintenance and running costs for each year it is active are about 1/10th of its procurement cost.
> 
> 
> 
> China can build and operate said numbers. I'm arguing whether it wants to. Until today, I knew (from what China said) it did not.
> 
> 
> 
> That was lucky indeed. Wish I could have seen that too.


You can understand Chinese? Or better yet you understand Cantonese?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dante80

terranMarine said:


> You can understand Chinese? Or better yet you understand Cantonese?



Sadly no, I could have asked for a tranlation though..after posting it here of course (this would be very big news)..


----------



## terranMarine

Dante80 said:


> Sadly no, I could have asked for a tranlation though..after posting it here of course (this would be very big news)..



You couldn't have asked for translation since it was just vocally announced without any footage and you can't find it on any streaming site (youtube etc..). It was only a brief broadcast with some juicy details explained for the local city. The rest of Mainland probably don't know about it either. I happened to be lucky to saw that part  for now you will just have to have patience and watch as the number of AC grows.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

terranMarine said:


> now i wouldn't be so sure about 20, but definitely 10. All i can say is* keep watching for the next 20 years* and see how many AC China has by that time, perhaps then there's no more doubt that China is planning at least 10.


Great! The next 20 years I most likely still stay around to witness it with my own eyes  And for someone who has been watching the development of the Middle Kingdom affectionately as early as in the early 1980s when she was still backward and quite poor and when information was so scarce, I can tell how great my personal satisfaction to witness her long and winding ways to arrive at that point. [Actually no words are great enough to depict the innermost feeling & emotion.] It's my great pleasure to part this world knowing that China has arrived there. Take it as a beautiful redemption for the so long almost one's own lifetime agonies in witnessing the playing catch-up role, plus all the humiliation as well as disappointment and also angers borne in mind and psyche for so many decades. In the meantime, EVERY New Carrier is worth of a great celebration  I'll make sure that I have my personal one just as I did with the CV-16 Liaoning. 天耀中华！！

<sorry for my rant>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Dante80 said:


> There is no credible strategic, doctrine or policy reason for PLAN fielding (and, most importantly, having to service) _at least 10_ aircraft carriers.
> 
> None.
> 
> To be more specific, the compatible number of carrier groups with the current PLAN doctrine, as expressed by late Admiral Liu Huaqing and supported by CPC is:
> 
> One carrier group per fleet (3 fleets)
> One carrier group for the far seas
> One group in training
> One or two groups in repair/maintenance.
> 
> This gives a total of 6 or 7 carriers as the end goal.



US is about to put 60% of their military force in Pacific to counter China, combine with Japanese Navy, it's pretty challenge for China as task, 6 or 7 carriers wouldn't be enough, in the critical moment US can reinforce with more force and more aircraft carriers to Pacific. it's laughable if China can handle the situation with 10 AC.

China need at less 3 AC for northern Eastern fleet, 2 on Taiwan, 2 for SCS, 2 for training, 2 for repair/maintenance, I would say 11 minimum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## antonius123

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> US is about to put 60% of their military force in Pacific to counter China, combine with Japanese Navy, it's pretty challenge for China as task, 6 or 7 carriers wouldn't be enough, in the critical moment US can reinforce with more force and more aircraft carriers to Pacific. it's laughable if China can handle the situation with 10 AC.
> 
> China need at less 3 AC for northern Eastern fleet, 2 on Taiwan, 2 for SCS, 2 for training, 2 for repair/maintenance, I would say 11 minimum.




The best strategy to counter CBG is by deploying silent submarines + destroyers.

China should better go with numerous combination of submersible arsenal (equipped with 300 VLM) + Type 055 + type 095, it will be lethal to super carriers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

antonius123 said:


> The best strategy to counter CBG is by deploying silent submarines + destroyers.
> 
> China should better go with numerous combination of submersible arsenal (equipped with 300 VLM) + Type 055 + type 095, it will be lethal to super carriers.


Correct. Plus those A2/AD missiles incl the HGV ones, and the air-launched ones, much cheaper and quickly readied asymmetrical cure of the CVBG diseases around the waters in the West Pacific. Of course the Chinese should keep on building their own CVBG fleet to the peer level. But admittedly it will take some more years even a decade plus to arrive at the comparable CV things.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

2018.4.19

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> 2018.4.19
> View attachment 467781
> 
> View attachment 467782
> View attachment 467783
> View attachment 467784


*The bulbous bow has totally submerged under water and a lot of wooden boxes onboard.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986995235036119040
_It seems the sea trials of the new aircraft carrier 002 CV-17 will be carried out as per schedule, on around 23 April 2018, the 69th Anniversary of the founding of Chinese Navy, as already tipped off by a couple major media, the South China Morning Post roughly one month ago or so, followed later by the Global Times, at least I read that prediction in these two media._

Awaiting with great excitement

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaybird

To be honest, I'm happy to see sea trials of the new aircraft carrier CV-17 soon. By it's still just a slightly improved version of aircraft carrier CV-16 Liaoning with ski-jump takeoff system and no carrier capable tactical airborne early warning aircraft.

The day I'm going to be awaiting with great excitement is when 003 finally show up. That will be truely a game changer for China as far as her ability of projecting power around the global. I'm more interested in 055 DDG news than CV-17 news now a days. Ships like 055 and 003 are the future. CV-16 and CV-17 both are more like training ships for China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

jaybird said:


> To be honest, I'm happy to see sea trials of the new aircraft carrier CV-17 soon. By it's still just a slightly improved version of aircraft carrier CV-16 Liaoning with ski-jump takeoff system and no carrier capable tactical airborne early warning aircraft.
> 
> The day I'm going to be awaiting with great excitement is when 003 finally show up. That will be truely a game changer for China as far as her ability of projecting power around the global. I'm more interested in 055 DDG news than CV-17 news now a days. Ships like 055 and 003 are the future. CV-16 and CV-17 both are more like training ships for China.



I know it suck without AWAC plane for CV-16 and CV-17, for less threatening adversaries both AC should be good enough to handles them even with Helo warning. I think these two will be the last of it kinds in PLAN, nevertheless they have set the basic foundation for Chinese future carrier development.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

20/04/2018


























23/04 8am - 26/04 8am

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Imran Khan

how long it will take to be inducted ?


----------



## Dante80

Imran Khan said:


> how long it will take to be inducted ?



I assume if everything goes well, less than a year?


----------



## LKJ86

Dante80 said:


> I assume if everything goes well, less than a year?


J-15 for 002 may be ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> 20/04/2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23/04 8am - 26/04 8am



Just saw these pics at the prof forum, SDF, without the proper credits being given to @cirr and PDF. I don't like this kind of practice employed by some PDF members who are also members there, either with the explicit same user IDs or using different IDs. As a free reader there I have been noticing this copy & paste of both pictures and info posted here to there without due credits being given done by several figures there. I hope this kind of practice will be amended/abolished! It's especially of great irony when that forum, SDF, is repeatedly emphasizing its prof stature, and why it's different from the rest, incl the so-called fan-boy club, PDF


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> Just saw these pics at the prof forum, SDF, without the proper credits being given to @cirr and PDF. I don't like this kind of practice employed by some PDF members who are also members there, either with the explicit same user IDs or using different IDs. As a free reader there I have been noticing this copy & paste of both pictures and info posted here to there without due credits being given done by several figures there. I hope this kind of practice will be amended/abolished! It's especially of great irony when that forum, SDF, is repeatedly emphasizing its prof stature, and why it's different from the rest, incl the so-called fan-boy club, PDF



I know you hint to my repost at the SDF and if these are indeed @cirr's images you are correct and I must apologize. However otherwise I have a problem to accept that "friendly reminder" - or you need to expand your post in the other direction as well - since it's not only me who's posting, re-posting and re-re-posting images he (or she) finds at any certain forum but other members as well.

So again: Is Cirr the photographer, then you are correct, if he's not, so why should I or anyone else quote or give credit to him?

And if I'm not entirely wrong, then @cirr should have also given credit to "wenweipo.com", which is written on the bottom of that image.

Deino


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> I know you hint to my repost at the SDF and if these are indeed @cirr's images you are correct and I must apologize. However otherwise I have a problem to accept that "friendly reminder" - or you need to expand your post in the other direction as well - since it's not only me who's posting, re-posting and re-re-posting images he (or she) finds at any certain forum but other members as well.
> 
> So again: Is Cirr the photographer, then you are correct, if he's not, so why should I or anyone else quote or give credit to him?
> 
> And if I'm not entirely wrong, then @cirr should have also given credit to "wenweipo.com", which is written on the bottom of that image.
> 
> Deino


Deino, first of all, I really don't specifically target you in person, though I take it a case here since it's just hotly baked. You're a figure that I have personal respect for the balanced view, neutral, not carrying those negative insinuation/BIAS/sour grape — a genuine German character!! Sorry, I take it from the top figure (call it a tiger) as a notice to those less notable figures, to drop such practices. Again, nope, I don't specifically target you in person! I just feel annoyed to see such practices that have been occurring for some time. There are many cases happened.

IMO, @cirr or any other who posted it here as the secondary/3rd or even the 4th source, still entitled to the credit, as well as the hosting board, PDF, since the original sources incl the photographers, clearly don't interact here or in the SDF. Admit it, Without the second source we all won't get know to the posted info. For example, How many here read WENWEIPO regularly to be aware of such info. My apology if you feel that I unjustifiably targeted you as the victim. But I remain stick to my core messages that credit should be given to the 2nd source and PDF that hosting such info. And I have been observing, due to the "political nature", the kinds of core/active members who shape the two forums, PDF Chinese Column and SDF are different significantly. Not so many members from Chinese Mainland in the SDF, thus hot info reaches PDF faster, a natural thing since it's all about the Chinese Military. A significant different nature between the two. Of course I detest the fan-boy stamping on PDF that SDF proudly, repeatedly hyping. That's what I call a great irony!

WENWEIPO — http://news.wenweipo.com/2018/04/20/IN1804200055.htm

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Tonight's photo, very much in final phase of out-fitting.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> Deino, first of all, I really don't specifically target you in person, though I take it a case here since it's just hotly baked. You're a figure that I have personal respect for the balanced view, neutral, not carrying those negative insinuation/BIAS/sour grape — a genuine German character!! Sorry, I take it from the top figure (call it a tiger) as a notice to those less notable figures, to drop such practices. Again, nope, I don't specifically target you in person! I just feel annoyed to see such practices that have been occurring for some time. There are many cases happened.
> 
> IMO, @cirr or any other who posted it here as the secondary/3rd or even the 4th source, still entitled to the credit, as well as the hosting board, PDF, since the original sources incl the photographers, clearly don't interact here or in the SDF. Admit it, Without the second source we all won't get know to the posted info. For example, How many here read WENWEIPO regularly to be aware of such info. My apology if you feel that I unjustifiably targeted you as the victim. But I remain stick to my core messages that credit should be given to the 2nd source and PDF that hosting such info. And I have been observing, due to the "political nature", the kinds of core/active members who shape the two forums, PDF Chinese Column and SDF are different significantly. Not so many members from Chinese Mainland in the SDF, thus hot info reaches PDF faster, a natural thing since it's all about the Chinese Military. A significant different nature between the two. Of course I detest the fan-boy stamping on PDF that SDF proudly, repeatedly hyping. That's what I call a great irony!
> 
> WENWEIPO — http://news.wenweipo.com/2018/04/20/IN1804200055.htm




Then I must indeed apologise for my unjustified and maybe too harsh reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

wait and see if it is true or not

Han Hai Langshan: news! 002 basically determine the 23 to 26 day test! No navigation area has been released!

http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_5f54ff2b0102xz85.html




There are important events, push forward today!

From deep nights on April 20 2018 to April 21 morning, 002 lights were on, and the lights were brightly lit all night. Obviously it is working overtime and finishing the test before the trial.

In the afternoon of April 20, all outfitting ventilation pipes had been completely removed. The bar above the main control room of the ship island has also been removed. At present, all the 002 aircraft carriers have nothing to do with trial ships. They are being cleaned up quickly.

2, in the afternoon of April 20th, a large amount of smoke was emitted from the aircraft carrier chimney, which was larger than all the previous fires. The author judged that this is the real start of the 002 main fuel boiler system! In the past few months, the main engine was diesel auxiliaries. The smog is obviously not as big as this time.

In the case of full fire of the main fuel boiler, the last and most important work before the trial - the blow - pipe operation of the steam system should be carried out in the next 48 hours.

3, 20 afternoon, a large number of drainage from anchor hole position. The author studies this is to exclude the last batch of barn ballast water, or the accumulation of water in the balance tank, to add a large amount of oil and fresh water to the internal weight of the air before the test. At present, the normal drainage volume of the 002 aircraft carrier should be about one meter or more, and 10 thousand tons of fuel and fresh water should be injected again. During the first trial voyage, there was no weight of carrier aircraft, aviation fuel and ammunition, so it would not reach full line.

4, look at the deck surface on the afternoon of 20, all of which originally opened the ammunition elevator for transporting materials to the lower level cabin. At present, the surface cover has been completely closed. This shows that the transportation of main life materials to the cabin has ended. The log packing box before and after the flight deck is much less, and the rest of the boxes are clearly left empty, and it is estimated that the deck will be cleared out tonight!

5, we can see that several shipyard working teams are cleaning the surface of the aircraft carrier with high pressure water guns in the subarea, including cleaning the ship's island with a basket.

It is possible to thoroughly wash the parts above the waterline before sailing, indicating that the shipyard wishes to dress up 002 and go out to catch up. It also shows that, although the outfitting a large aircraft carrier in one year, the Dalian ship is in good control of the overall progress, and the closer the final trial date is, the less the time the time of the work is going to be.

There is still time and manpower to clean the aircraft carrier thoroughly. It is simply "leisurely and carefree". Because the surface of the hull is a bit rusty and dusty, it will not affect the first trial voyage. These things can be done again after docking. You know, the first trial voyage of the Liaoning ship, but even the container board room had not been evacuated, and rushed out to sea. Now 002 before the first time to sea, the dress is so neat and responsive that it reflects the overall completion degree, far exceeding the Liaoning ship of the same period.
6, the top right-hand corner of the ship's skating deck, which had been processed on the first few days, had not been expanded. In my opinion, it is also the case that the shipyard is not tense in the whole period of work, and it has been experimentation with a small surface, only as a project test. The final refinement of the flight deck has nothing to do with the first trial subject to start. This job is what we will do again after docking. It is not that the project has not been completed before the first trial.

Some people also said that the ship would not have tried the boat without the port number. In fact, it was the last action before the official service.

7, the proclamation of ban on navigation issued by the maritime bureau is actually two, one from 20 to 26, one from 23 to 27, and a coordinate frame published in two different waters from several hundred kilometers.

The first location is actually from Dalian Port to the north half of the old iron mountain channel, which belongs to the junction of Huang Bohai. The other is in the inner sea of Bohai, near the sea of Qinhuangdao.

The forbidden area in Bohai is larger, basically square, with a single length of about 90 kilometers, and the total area of the forbidden sea area is 8000 square kilometers.

From Dalian Port to the old iron hill waterway, from the 20 day on the prohibition of navigation, obviously in advance clearance, so that 002 can go from the north the Yellow Sea smoothly into the main test area of the Bohai inland sea. The location of Qinhuangdao's outer sea is more confidential, and it is not on the main channel of major ports.

8, it is doubted whether the two pilot areas are definitely related to the 002 trial voyage. Are there any other military operations or exercises? In fact, if there are military exercises, they usually carry two rounds of live ammunition. No two rounds of live ammunition, only military activities related to the ship. At present, the situation on the peninsula is rapidly easing. We have no need for large-scale exercise in yellow Bohai. And there is no need to announce two airways at the same time.

Others have speculated that the forbidden area of Lao Tie Shan is also related to the submarine operation. The water depth of the old iron mountain channel is more than 70 meters. Indeed, submarine exercises and even launching tests can be carried out. But the maximum depth of Bohai's restricted navigation area is only about 25 meters. Large submarines can't have big movements, so they should not be related to submarine training.

9, the forbidden area in the inland sea of Bohai is roughly the same as the initial trial voyage of the Liaoning ship. The 8000 square kilometers of the sea, has become a domestic carrier training "fixed elliptical playground", running a circle of about 360 kilometers, equal to 200 nautical miles, if a continuous run of 5 laps, it is equal to the high strength test of 1000 sea!

Can be fast and slow speed running, can also take over 30 knots of high speed, running hundreds of miles, equal to the domestic aircraft carrier power system, do a strict and comprehensive physical examination test!

Here, I wish the first trial voyage of the Shandong ship to a complete success.


NOTE:





In April 21st, People's Republic of China Liaoning maritime bureau website news, the Liaoning Maritime Bureau issued a circular announcement, in from April 20th to 28th part of the sea area to carry out military tasks, the following:

Navigation warning:

Liaohang police 0081




Northern the Yellow Sea, Bohai Strait, from 1600 to 27 April 20th, 1600 hours.

1.38 degree 51 '41 "N 121 degree 38' 12" E
2.38 degree 34 '12 "N 121 degree 38' 12" E

3.38 degree 33 '55 "N 121 degree 07' 51" E

4.38 degree 48 '13 "N 121 degree 14' 03" E

The execution of military tasks within the range of links. No Entry。

Liaohang police 0082

Bohai, from 0800 to 26 April 23rd, at 0800.

1.39 degree 57.9 'N 119 degree 53.8' E

2.39 degree 57.9 'N 120 degree 41.9' E

3.39 degree 11.6 'N 120 degree 27.3' E

4.39 degree 11.6 'N 119 degree 39.4' E

The execution of military tasks within the range of links. No Entry。

Liaohang police 0083

In northern Bohai, in from April 23rd to 28th, from 0800 to 1700 o'clock daily, military tasks were carried out in the following connected waters:

A: 40 degree 37 '00 "N 121 degree 05' 00" E

B: 40 degree 37 '00 "N 121 degree 20' 00" E

C: 40 degree 28 '00 "N 121 degree 20' 00" E

D: 40 degree 28 '00 "N 121 degree 05' 00" E

No vessel is allowed to enter the area during the above time period.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zhukov

Why people always make this vital strategic mistake when discussing USA vs China?
Its not simple USA vs China. Take into Account these Countless US Colonies as well. Britain, France, Japan, Germany, South Korea, Australia, Canada and Israel. And even Some Independent Countries like Turkey and India are In the same line with USA.
Combine them together and then see where China Stands against their combined Economic Might. While China have no meaningful Allies. Pakistan and North Korea Don't even Count in big boys league and Russia have its own interests and by no means its an ally to china.
Study the Cold War Era, Soviet Union had so many Stalwart Allies through out the world when it used to challenge the West. The whole Eastern Block Countries of Eastern Europe East Germany,Poland,Czechoslovakia,Hungary, Bulgaria, Romania, Syria, Iraq, Libya, Cuba, Vietnam, North Korea, Afghanistan, India, Algeria,Yemen, Mongolia And so on.
and China Itself don't claim to challenge US. It knows very well that China is on the Rise and US is in big Mess. Just keep this trend Until you have such Powerful Alliances both Militarily and Economical, USA will eventually Die under its own weight if it continues its current Bully Policies.
China should open up to Europe, Sort a peaceful solution to Korea and Taiwan, Influence Japan, i.e get the Pacific in its gasp first.
Then Move on to Middle East with its massive Infrastructure Development Potential.
And Latin America and Africa.
Best of Luck PRC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atan651

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> Why people always make this vital strategic mistake when discussing USA vs China?
> Its not simple USA vs China. Take into Account these Countless US Colonies as well. Britain, France, Japan, Germany, South Korea, Australia, Canada and Israel. And even Some Independent Countries like Turkey and India are In the same line with USA.
> Combine them together and then see where China Stands against their combined Economic Might. While China have no meaningful Allies. Pakistan and North Korea Don't even Count in big boys league and Russia have its own interests and by no means its an ally to china.
> Study the Cold War Era, Soviet Union had so many Stalwart Allies through out the world when it used to challenge the West. The whole Eastern Block Countries of Eastern Europe East Germany,Poland,Czechoslovakia,Hungary, Bulgaria, Romania, Syria, Iraq, Libya, Cuba, Vietnam, North Korea, Afghanistan, India, Algeria,Yemen, Mongolia And so on.
> and China Itself don't claim to challenge US. It knows very well that China is on the Rise and US is in big Mess. Just keep this trend Until you have such Powerful Alliances both Militarily and Economical, USA will eventually Die under its own weight if it continues its current Bully Policies.
> China should open up to Europe, Sort a peaceful solution to Korea and Taiwan, Influence Japan, i.e get the Pacific in its gasp first.
> Then Move on to Middle East with its massive Infrastructure Development Potential.
> And Latin America and Africa.
> 
> Best of Luck PRC


China only seeks a peaceful rise as it develops its economy and brings abt a better living to its people. You must understand that it is the USA who is imposing its will on China. China is only reacting to US's bullying. The US is bent on destroying China's rise at all cost! In such as case what do you expect China to do? Sit back and let the US kicks China around like they did centuries ago?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zhukov

TANAHH said:


> China only seeks a peaceful rise as it develops its economy and brings abt a better living to its people. You must understand that it is the USA who is imposing its will on China. China is only reacting to US's bullying. The US is bent on destroying China's rise at all cost! In such as case what do you expect China to do? Sit back and let the US kicks China around like they did centuries ago?


Play it smart, Avoid the conflict as much as possible. Let US drown in its own mess it have created. Break US monopoly on Software Market.
Us is itching to start more and more conflicts to assert its status. And also Assert it while it can and its powerful enough with Western nations still under its leash. Past 10 years from now and things will be drastically different. Just play calm and don't catch the bait. I would say empower the Anti-US Countries and push USA into deeper Shit. thats the smartest choice instead of a direct confrontation.
Invest in Russia, Syria, Iran, North Korea, Pakistan, Venezuela. Get closer to neutral countries like South Africa, Brazil. Etc for short run

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

yusheng said:


> wait and see if it is true or not
> 
> Han Hai Langshan: news! 002 basically determine the 23 to 26 day test! No navigation area has been released!
> 
> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_5f54ff2b0102xz85.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are important events, push forward today!
> 
> From deep nights on April 20 2018 to April 21 morning, 002 lights were on, and the lights were brightly lit all night. Obviously it is working overtime and finishing the test before the trial.
> 
> In the afternoon of April 20, all outfitting ventilation pipes had been completely removed. The bar above the main control room of the ship island has also been removed. At present, all the 002 aircraft carriers have nothing to do with trial ships. They are being cleaned up quickly.
> 
> 2, in the afternoon of April 20th, a large amount of smoke was emitted from the aircraft carrier chimney, which was larger than all the previous fires. The author judged that this is the real start of the 002 main fuel boiler system! In the past few months, the main engine was diesel auxiliaries. The smog is obviously not as big as this time.
> 
> In the case of full fire of the main fuel boiler, the last and most important work before the trial - the blow - pipe operation of the steam system should be carried out in the next 48 hours.
> 
> 3, 20 afternoon, a large number of drainage from anchor hole position. The author studies this is to exclude the last batch of barn ballast water, or the accumulation of water in the balance tank, to add a large amount of oil and fresh water to the internal weight of the air before the test. At present, the normal drainage volume of the 002 aircraft carrier should be about one meter or more, and 10 thousand tons of fuel and fresh water should be injected again. During the first trial voyage, there was no weight of carrier aircraft, aviation fuel and ammunition, so it would not reach full line.
> 
> 4, look at the deck surface on the afternoon of 20, all of which originally opened the ammunition elevator for transporting materials to the lower level cabin. At present, the surface cover has been completely closed. This shows that the transportation of main life materials to the cabin has ended. The log packing box before and after the flight deck is much less, and the rest of the boxes are clearly left empty, and it is estimated that the deck will be cleared out tonight!
> 
> 5, we can see that several shipyard working teams are cleaning the surface of the aircraft carrier with high pressure water guns in the subarea, including cleaning the ship's island with a basket.
> 
> It is possible to thoroughly wash the parts above the waterline before sailing, indicating that the shipyard wishes to dress up 002 and go out to catch up. It also shows that, although the outfitting a large aircraft carrier in one year, the Dalian ship is in good control of the overall progress, and the closer the final trial date is, the less the time the time of the work is going to be.
> 
> There is still time and manpower to clean the aircraft carrier thoroughly. It is simply "leisurely and carefree". Because the surface of the hull is a bit rusty and dusty, it will not affect the first trial voyage. These things can be done again after docking. You know, the first trial voyage of the Liaoning ship, but even the container board room had not been evacuated, and rushed out to sea. Now 002 before the first time to sea, the dress is so neat and responsive that it reflects the overall completion degree, far exceeding the Liaoning ship of the same period.
> 6, the top right-hand corner of the ship's skating deck, which had been processed on the first few days, had not been expanded. In my opinion, it is also the case that the shipyard is not tense in the whole period of work, and it has been experimentation with a small surface, only as a project test. The final refinement of the flight deck has nothing to do with the first trial subject to start. This job is what we will do again after docking. It is not that the project has not been completed before the first trial.
> 
> Some people also said that the ship would not have tried the boat without the port number. In fact, it was the last action before the official service.
> 
> 7, the proclamation of ban on navigation issued by the maritime bureau is actually two, one from 20 to 26, one from 23 to 27, and a coordinate frame published in two different waters from several hundred kilometers.
> 
> The first location is actually from Dalian Port to the north half of the old iron mountain channel, which belongs to the junction of Huang Bohai. The other is in the inner sea of Bohai, near the sea of Qinhuangdao.
> 
> The forbidden area in Bohai is larger, basically square, with a single length of about 90 kilometers, and the total area of the forbidden sea area is 8000 square kilometers.
> 
> From Dalian Port to the old iron hill waterway, from the 20 day on the prohibition of navigation, obviously in advance clearance, so that 002 can go from the north the Yellow Sea smoothly into the main test area of the Bohai inland sea. The location of Qinhuangdao's outer sea is more confidential, and it is not on the main channel of major ports.
> 
> 8, it is doubted whether the two pilot areas are definitely related to the 002 trial voyage. Are there any other military operations or exercises? In fact, if there are military exercises, they usually carry two rounds of live ammunition. No two rounds of live ammunition, only military activities related to the ship. At present, the situation on the peninsula is rapidly easing. We have no need for large-scale exercise in yellow Bohai. And there is no need to announce two airways at the same time.
> 
> Others have speculated that the forbidden area of Lao Tie Shan is also related to the submarine operation. The water depth of the old iron mountain channel is more than 70 meters. Indeed, submarine exercises and even launching tests can be carried out. But the maximum depth of Bohai's restricted navigation area is only about 25 meters. Large submarines can't have big movements, so they should not be related to submarine training.
> 
> 9, the forbidden area in the inland sea of Bohai is roughly the same as the initial trial voyage of the Liaoning ship. The 8000 square kilometers of the sea, has become a domestic carrier training "fixed elliptical playground", running a circle of about 360 kilometers, equal to 200 nautical miles, if a continuous run of 5 laps, it is equal to the high strength test of 1000 sea!
> 
> Can be fast and slow speed running, can also take over 30 knots of high speed, running hundreds of miles, equal to the domestic aircraft carrier power system, do a strict and comprehensive physical examination test!
> 
> Here, I wish the first trial voyage of the Shandong ship to a complete success.
> 
> 
> NOTE:
> View attachment 468144
> 
> In April 21st, People's Republic of China Liaoning maritime bureau website news, the Liaoning Maritime Bureau issued a circular announcement, in from April 20th to 28th part of the sea area to carry out military tasks, the following:
> 
> Navigation warning:
> 
> Liaohang police 0081
> View attachment 468145
> 
> Northern the Yellow Sea, Bohai Strait, from 1600 to 27 April 20th, 1600 hours.
> 
> 1.38 degree 51 '41 "N 121 degree 38' 12" E
> 2.38 degree 34 '12 "N 121 degree 38' 12" E
> 
> 3.38 degree 33 '55 "N 121 degree 07' 51" E
> 
> 4.38 degree 48 '13 "N 121 degree 14' 03" E
> 
> The execution of military tasks within the range of links. No Entry。
> 
> Liaohang police 0082
> 
> Bohai, from 0800 to 26 April 23rd, at 0800.
> 
> 1.39 degree 57.9 'N 119 degree 53.8' E
> 
> 2.39 degree 57.9 'N 120 degree 41.9' E
> 
> 3.39 degree 11.6 'N 120 degree 27.3' E
> 
> 4.39 degree 11.6 'N 119 degree 39.4' E
> 
> The execution of military tasks within the range of links. No Entry。
> 
> Liaohang police 0083
> 
> In northern Bohai, in from April 23rd to 28th, from 0800 to 1700 o'clock daily, military tasks were carried out in the following connected waters:
> 
> A: 40 degree 37 '00 "N 121 degree 05' 00" E
> 
> B: 40 degree 37 '00 "N 121 degree 20' 00" E
> 
> C: 40 degree 28 '00 "N 121 degree 20' 00" E
> 
> D: 40 degree 28 '00 "N 121 degree 05' 00" E
> 
> No vessel is allowed to enter the area during the above time period.



Thanks a lot ... by the way, can anyone provide the link of this "navigation warning"?

Thanks in advance,
Deino


----------



## gambit

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> I would say empower the Anti-US Countries and push USA into deeper Shit. thats the smartest choice instead of a direct confrontation.


You should read the news more instead of giving useless and clueless advice on the Internet.

https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-u...end-membership-of-anti-u-s-bloc-idUKKBN1HR2P4


> BRASILIA (Reuters) - Half of the nations belonging to Unasur, a South American bloc set up a decade ago to counter U.S. sway in the region, have decided to suspend their membership, a Brazilian official told Reuters on Friday.


That news is barely one day old. These anti-US countries are deeper in the shits of their own creation than whatever their feeble alliance can do to US.



ahmadnawaz22 said:


> Invest in Russia, Syria, Iran, North Korea, Pakistan, Venezuela. Get closer to neutral countries like South Africa, Brazil. Etc for short run


All loser countries.


----------



## lcloo

This is unusual!!! Lots of cranes... and less wooden crates of furniture on deck. Though the long radio antenas not yet fitted.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## clarkgap

Deino said:


> Thanks a lot ... by the way, can anyone provide the link of this "navigation warning"?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Deino



But huahua and many people indicate the aircraft carrier will not be tested in April. It is only a normal military exercise.


----------



## yusheng

Deino said:


> Thanks a lot ... by the way, can anyone provide the link of this "navigation warning"?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Deino



you can find the warning in MSA of PRC, or MSA of liaoning Province

http://www.msa.gov.cn/html/xinxichaxungongkai/index.html?id=9C219298-B27F-460E-995A-99401B3FF6AF





中华人民共和国辽宁海事局
辽航警0081 0082 0083
http://www.lnmsa.gov.cn/List_HangXingJingGao.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UserUnknown2025

yusheng said:


> you can find the warning in MAS PRC, or MAS of liaoning Province
> 
> http://www.msa.gov.cn/html/xinxichaxungongkai/index.html?id=9C219298-B27F-460E-995A-99401B3FF6AF
> View attachment 468319
> 
> 
> 中华人民共和国辽宁海事局
> 辽航警0081 0082 0083
> http://www.lnmsa.gov.cn/List_HangXingJingGao.aspx
> View attachment 468318


Is this merely an exercise or is CV17 actually going for sea trial?


----------



## yusheng

UserUnknown2025 said:


> Is this merely an exercise or is CV17 actually going for sea trial?



i don't know, i think it should be multple use; someone says there are some new submarine will be in trial testing at the same time since one of the testing area is very near the Chinese submarine factory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> US is about to put 60% of their military force in Pacific to counter China, combine with Japanese Navy, it's pretty challenge for China as task, 6 or 7 carriers wouldn't be enough, in the critical moment US can reinforce with more force and more aircraft carriers to Pacific. it's laughable if China can handle the situation with 10 AC.
> 
> China need at less 3 AC for northern Eastern fleet, 2 on Taiwan, 2 for SCS, 2 for training, 2 for repair/maintenance, I would say 11 minimum.


9 at least

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Today, from weibo. 
Sometimes it rain.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng

this morning,
is ready to move
chinese on the picture:
wish motherland build PALN the first class in the world！

live:6 tugboats are in place

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GumNaam

China's 2nd ACC ready and coming soon, China's 3rd ACC with catapult launch (maybe even a magnetic one). Still got a ways to go though brothers, us navy has 19 ACCs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UserUnknown2025

yusheng said:


> View attachment 468580


Sea trial??


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

One aircraft carrier in less 3 years, if China dedicates two shipyards to build AC, in less than 10 years we will have equivalent number of what US has, of course it's just medium conventional carrier which far from US heavy weight nuclear AC. China can compete against US in term of processing speed to build the AC since we design and build every single component by yourself, now we should aim higher to get out AC as sophisticate as US counter part.
I'm looking forward 003 AC with catapult.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

UserUnknown2025 said:


> Sea trial??


very likely!


----------



## JSCh

共青团中央 
5分钟前 来自 vivo X21屏幕指纹手机
10时许，国产第一艘航母在拖轮的协助下，离开泊位！









（图自网友：@特警4587的马甲）





From Communist Youth League's weibo, leaving dock at around 10am. 

10:06 to be precise, from @特警4587的马甲 weibo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

When we will have the live video like last time?


----------



## lcloo

Going into the dry dock....??? Hope not..... OK, should be beginning of sea trial.


----------



## JSCh

Latest from weibo say did not moved. Or moved abit and then stop.

用影像纪录生活
18分钟前 来自 Android客户端
我们的大船：10点52分，原来未动！ 2大连·西岗区


----------



## Pyr0test

the cranes dissapeared from the deck apparently. this uncertainty isn't good for my heart


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

JSCh said:


> Latest from weibo say did not moved. Or moved abit and then stop.
> 
> 用影像纪录生活
> 18分钟前 来自 Android客户端
> 我们的大船：10点52分，原来未动！ 2大连·西岗区



Why Cranes, are we going to have tractors on carriers too?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Some say that the cranes are used as weight for balance and stability test. 
Anyway, CCTV camera crew was spotted setting up around there, and there are rumor that there will be live telecast at 7pm this evening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Fire crackers lighted on 11.45AM Beijing time.....


----------



## Deino

Let's go....


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

There is a problem with the ship?


----------



## yusheng

http://live.weibo.com/show?id=1042152:18a70453f8fbead35a4a21137e549ae9

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

7pm?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lmjiao

CST 7:00 pm, Beijing time


----------



## yusheng

only two crane left, 4 have gone




"I declare that the data obtained from the roll test are good and go to sea."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pyr0test

all the tugs are back


----------



## cirr

Cranes gone

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

lmjiao said:


> CST 7:00 pm, Beijing time



And now??? Anything happened?


----------



## 艹艹艹

Deino said:


> And now??? Anything happened?


Go into the dry dock
Clean the bottom of the ship


----------



## Deino

long_ said:


> Go into the dry dock
> Clean the bottom of the ship



I've heard that rumour too, but is she already in the dry dock?


----------



## JSCh

超级大本营CDF
今天 20:42 来自 iPhone客户端
国产航空母舰今天进行倾斜试验（图中倾斜明显），不久于年中左右将进行海试，19年海上大阅兵可以看见两个航母编队

*cjdby.net - fzgfzy
20:42 today from iPhone *
The aircraft carrier made a tilt test today (picture show the ship obviously tilting obliquely) and will soon conduct a sea trial around the middle of the year. In the 2019 military parade, two aircraft carrier formations could be shown.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

Tilt test????


----------



## clarkgap

Deino said:


> Tilt test????



Yes. These cranes are clump weights.


----------



## 艹艹艹

Deino said:


> I've heard that rumour too, but is she already in the dry dock?


now

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

2018.4.25

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

2018.4.26

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

Via CDF:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

2018.4.27

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

2018.4.27 16:00 - 2018.5.4 16:00

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lcloo

Old photos not released before, photo taken at rarely view angles, shows different harbour view.
















Deino said:


> Via CDF:
> 
> View attachment 469408


It makes one wonder why they arranged the keel blocks in place. The shape of arrangement indicate it will accommodate a large streamline shape hull of a fast moving ship. May be CV 17 will move in for a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

2018.4.28





---

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pyr0test

sea trial flags has been hoisted

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Pyr0test said:


> View attachment 469916
> 
> sea trial flags has been hoisted

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## lmjiao

Pyr0test said:


> View attachment 469916
> 
> sea trial flags has been hoisted


Finally!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> 2018.4.28
> View attachment 469911
> 
> 
> ---
> View attachment 469913
> View attachment 469914
> View attachment 469915


And what are the 2nd and 3rd pics all about?


----------



## LKJ86

Pyr0test said:


> View attachment 469916
> 
> sea trial flags has been hoisted


The flags were hoisted in the morning, but they disappear now. Why?

---

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

---

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dante80

Seems to be a rehearsal.


----------



## LKJ86

2018.4.28 17:20

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

Clean the way, ready to go with PRC FLAG!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

From weibo of 用影像记录生活
Today 7:46




8:10




8:40




10:30




11:06




11:35




12:16




13:50

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

All pictures of the last batch are showing the maiden voyage of the CV-17 sea trials is imminent. Wish the progress be pretty smooth so ship can be inducted as soon as possible. And based on what I read in the Chinese media, *deriving from the accumulated experiences and knowhow in dealing with the CV-16 Liaoning*, PLAN *won't need that long time as before* in having the ship be effective.
Then Dalian Shipyard itself can focus on the new large asset…

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dungeness

It looks more serious than a shipyard trail. would it actually be an user trail?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

2018.5.1

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86

2018.5.2 11:15

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

2018.5.2 16:30

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

2018.5.3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

2018.5.4

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

At 6am, heli landed and left later.







8:50am, back gangway lifted.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86

2018.5.4 16:00 - 2018.5.11 16:00





2018.5.5 17:30

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

2018.5.5

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LKJ86

2018.5.7 6:00

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 473116




Could you please add a translation??  PLAESE?!


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Could you please add a translation??  PLAESE?!


CV-17 is said to begin sea trials on May 12, and President Xi will be there.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

Thanks a lot !


----------



## LKJ86

2018.5.11 16:00 - 2018.5.18 16:00

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

2018.5.12 7:00 - 16:00
@Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MReynolds

LKJ86 said:


> ...


Is that guy getting arrested?


----------



## lcloo

MReynolds said:


> Is that guy getting arrested?


If you are referring to post #1539, I don't think so. The polcemen are watching the laptop instead of posing in high alert/ action mode. My guess is that guy could be support stuff from Ou Li, the maker of optical surveillance device mounted on top of police patrol car.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

video:

https://qncdn.miaopai.com/stream/ke...55e2f59cadcdc92fc2bf&time_stamp=1526032487101

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

lcloo said:


> If you are referring to post #1539, I don't think so. The polcemen are watching the laptop instead of posing in high alert/ action mode. My guess is that guy could be support stuff from Ou Li, the maker of optical surveillance device mounted on top of police patrol car.










MReynolds said:


> Is that guy getting arrested?


Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Waiting for 5.12


----------



## bolo

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 473404
> 
> 
> 
> Yes


What did he do?


----------



## LKJ86

bolo said:


> What did he do?


Do you find that there are no new pictures of CV-17 since then?


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> Do you find that there are no new pictures of CV-17 since then?


Curiosity kills the cat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

samsara said:


> Curiosity kills the cat.


"Greed kills the cat..."


----------



## nang2

HannibalBarca said:


> "Greed kills the cat..."


Pretty much everything kills the cat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MReynolds

bolo said:


> What did he do?


If what LKJ86 said is true about President Xi, or someone important, attending the sea trial "ceremony", it shouldn't surprise anyone that an advanced team of security is now in the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MReynolds

LKJ86, it's pointless to post non-English stuff without an English translation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## english_man

MReynolds said:


> LKJ86, it's pointless to post non-English stuff without an English translation.



Exactly.....i have mentioned this a few times in the past..........of course its great to see these photos, but they are meaningless to most people, if there is not some accompanying text to explain the images. Then we get several posts afterwards of members here asking what they are all about. Its a waste of time, and can be avoided if the original poster just added a few words of text to their posts...........it only takes a few seconds. Please can members here do this in future........you know it makes sense. Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Sea trials have commenced...




Video...
https://3g.163.com/all/article/DHLTTS1V0001899N.html

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Development C&P

At 5 o'clock on May 13th, a number of tugboats were placed around the domestic carrier.
At 5:30, the aircraft carrier whispered and then the engine began to smoke.
At about 6 o'clock, the staff bridge was removed from the deck of the aircraft carrier.
At 6:11, a number of tugboats drove at full capacity.
At 6:40, in the sound of firecrackers, the tugboat began to drag the domestic carrier away from the berth.
At 6:45, the aircraft carriers of the carrier carrier No. 89 next to the domestic carriers were started.
At 6:45, the domestic aircraft carrier left the terminal!
At 6:53, domestic aircraft carrier whistle again.
At 7:14, the domestic aircraft carrier made a U-turn and left the harbour!

The video：
At 7:14
https://www.miaopai.com/show/-mrfheIgZ3KV~S3qO9HRdHQF4HidvZ5KpsRIHA__.htm

https://www.miaopai.com/show/sxSNB5RjZunllUJ51-DzF0hnb09er3ExX3fLqg__.htm















5月13日5时许,数艘拖船在国产航母周围就位。
5时30分许,航母鸣笛,随后可见发动机开始开机冒烟。
6时许,人员廊桥调离航母甲板。
6时11分,多艘拖船开足马力。
6时40分,在鞭炮声中,拖轮开始拖拽国产航母离开泊位。
6时45分,国产航母旁的89号航母辅助保障船发动机启动。
6时45分,国产航母离开码头!
6点53分,国产航母再次鸣笛。
7点14分，国产航母调头完成，驶离海港！





“告辞。”——今日国产航母驶离海港海试（绘图：姜泽）
"Say goodbye." - Today's domestic aircraft carrier left the seaport test (Drawing: Jiang Ze)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

​

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

Sunday, May 13, 2018, 10:43
*China's first homegrown aircraft carrier starts sea trial*
By Zhao Lei


China's first domestically designed aircraft carrier set sail on its maiden sea trial on May 13, 2018. (PHOTO BY LI GANG)​
China's first domestically designed aircraft carrier set sail on its maiden sea trial on Sunday morning, which means it will not take long before it is commissioned to the People's Liberation Army Navy.

*The ship, the largest and most sophisticated naval vessel in China, was designed and built by the nation on its own*

The colossal 50,000-metric ton vessel left a shipyard of Dalian Shipbuilding Industry in Liaoning province around 7 am against thick fog and with assistance from several tugboats, before navigating into the sea using its own propulsion.

*READ MORE: **Nation can produce larger carriers*

The Navy said in a statement that the trial aims to demonstrate the reliability and capability of the ship's propulsion systems, adding that its construction has been proceeding well.

The new carrier's name and hull code remain unknown as the PLA Navy usually makes public such information when a ship is commissioned.





China's first domestically designed aircraft carrier set sail on its maiden sea trial on May 13, 2018. (PHOTO BY HU KAIBING)​
The ship, the largest and most sophisticated naval vessel in China, was designed and built by the nation on its own.

Its construction began in November 2013 and work in the dry dock started in March 2015. The carrier was launched – moved into water – in April 2017. It has finished the outfitting process, where engineers installed and fine-tuned all of the ship's interior equipment and weapons.

Currently, the Navy operates a sole aircraft carrier, CNS Liaoning, which was originally a Soviet-era vessel that was extensively refitted at the Dalian shipbuilder. The Liaoning conducted 10 sea trials starting August 2011 before going into service in September 2012.

*ALSO READ: **HK gets Liaoning's warm welcome*

The new carrier has a displacement of around 50,000 metric tons and a conventional propulsion system. Like the Liaoning, it will use a ramp to launch J-15 fighter jets, the spearhead of the Chinese carrier battle group. The ship will also carry several types of helicopters.





China's first domestically designed aircraft carrier set sail on its maiden sea trial on May 13, 2018. (PHOTO BY HU KAIBING)​
The new carrier has more than 12,000 pieces of equipment that were made by 532 Chinese enterprises including many private firms, according to officials from China Shipbuilding Industry Corp, the parent company of Dalian Shipbuilding Industry. They said the vessel has more than 3,600 cabins, noting that during the construction process there would be at least 3,000 workers from across the country working on the ship on a daily basis.

*The new vessel will focus on running combat-ready patrols and safeguarding the nation's maritime sovereignty and interests*

According to sources from the Navy, several aspects of the new carrier are different from those on the Liaoning. For example, the new ship's island is shorter, it has three aircraft arresting wires instead of the four on the Liaoning, and the landing section is longer.

Experts have said that the missions for the new carrier will be different from those for the Liaoning, which is mainly tasked with testing equipment and weapons as well as training personnel. The new vessel, by comparison, will focus on what a genuine aircraft carrier is supposed to do: running combat-ready patrols and safeguarding the nation's maritime sovereignty and interests.

Besides China, seven countries – the United States, Russia, Britain, France, Italy, Thailand and India -- operate a total of 18 aircraft carriers. The US is the largest operator as it runs 11 nuclear-powered carriers with each having a full-load displacement of about 100,000 tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## yusheng

https://www.miaopai.com/show/b0VqVLDAexG0Km1EE-DY4Of3JVUx-c3rb6rucA__.htm

video from CCTV

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Attention should now be shifted to construction progress for Type 003 CV.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Deino

*Congrats!!* 

Here's a video:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995529068392034304

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

cirr said:


> Attention should now be shifted to construction progress for Type 003 CV.




It took China 4.5 years to build 002, from the steel cutting to sea trial. 003 would take longer time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

The captain of CV-17:来奕军

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Congratulations China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Global Times







---

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

2018.5.13 9:00 - 2018.5.18 12:00

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Attention should now be shifted to construction progress for Type 003 CV.




And when will we see the first modules?? Already this year or only 2019?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> And when will we see the first modules?? Already this year or only 2019?








Coming soon...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 473909
> 
> Coming soon...




Could you please translate?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MReynolds

Deino said:


> Could you please translate?


There should be a requirement to have all non-English postings translated. I don't mind posting in the original language as long as there's an English translation with it. That way, people who are bilingual can verify the translation.

Anyhow, does anyone know why those hatches on the flight deck have a raised edge around them? I understand having painted markings is for safety concerns, but having a raised edge would hinder movement of aircraft by the flight deck crew.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

nobody is obliged to do sh!t  , want translation? Ask politely every time you want to know something like that guy above

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MReynolds

terranMarine said:


> nobody is obliged to do sh!t  , want translation? Ask politely every time you want to know something like that guy above


People get tired of reading countless useless postings of requests for translation. If I recall correctly, isn't posting in English a requirement on this forum? EDIT: never mind about the English requirement, it's another forum I'm thinking about.


----------



## Figaro

MReynolds said:


> People get tired of reading countless useless postings of requests for translation. If I recall correctly, isn't posting in English a requirement on this forum? EDIT: never mind about the English requirement, it's another forum I'm thinking about.


Are you referring to SDF ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MReynolds

Figaro said:


> Are you referring to SDF ?



I don't remember. EDIT: just checked and SDF T&R is an exact copy of PDF. LOL It's another forum I guess.


----------



## samsara

MReynolds said:


> People get tired of reading countless useless postings of requests for translation. If I recall correctly, isn't posting in English a requirement on this forum? EDIT: never mind about the English requirement, it's another forum I'm thinking about.


Yes, it's SDF. The landlord there is an American guy. Here's a Pakistani site [thus I be here and not there ] . I hope you are able to make the good conclusion simply from this ownership info. Please don't overstay at the wrong place... just make up your minds.

I have BIG SMILE every time I read the non-contributors make huge demands to those diligent contributors.... What are the hellish thoughts in their minds? Do they think they are the paymasters and those posters are performing their paid duties?  Simply Amazing internet realm!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

TV footage of new aircraft carrier sailing in open sea trial yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## samsara

*The 1080P resolution footage with English subtitles from CCTV:*

China's First Domestically-built Aircraft Carrier Set Out for Sea Trials 2018-05-13

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

Construction timeline of China's first domestic built aircraft carrier.

Cutting of steel to appearance in dry dock took 1 year and 5 months. Fabrication in dry dock to launch took 2 years, out-fitting took 1 year.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

"054A/B"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 474882



Shall I move this in the Type 003 carrier thread??


----------



## nang2

Deino said:


> Shall I move this in the Type 003 carrier thread??


Actually it doesn't belong to any thread here since the cover AC is an American one.


----------



## LKJ86

nang2 said:


> Actually it doesn't belong to any thread here since the cover AC is an American one.


It is a new book about the desgin of AC for graduate students.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

LKJ86 said:


> It is a new book about the desgin of AC for graduate students.


I know. I can read the title.


----------



## 星海军事

First sea trail.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

CV-17 comes back!


















https://m.weibo.cn/1740979351/4240982881489535

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JSCh

From weibo,


CCTV军事报道
【我国第二艘航母完成首次出海试验任务】经过5天的连续奋战，我国第二艘航母完成了首次海上试验任务，即将返回大连造船厂码头。这次试验从5月13日开始，多项设备得到了进一步测试，达到了预期目的。（央视记者朱传亚 刘少伟 管岳）

*CCTV Military Report*
[China's second aircraft carrier completed its first mission to the sea] After five consecutive days of hard work, China's second aircraft carrier completed its first sea trial mission and will soon return to the dock of Dalian Shipyard. The trial began on May 13 and a number of equipments were further tested to intended purpose. (CCTV reporter Zhu Chuanya Liu Shaowei Guan Yue)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 475050
> View attachment 475051
> View attachment 475052
> View attachment 475053
> View attachment 475054
> View attachment 475055
> View attachment 475056
> View attachment 475057


Stunning pictures. Just gorgeous.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

video:http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:bea82c6e78044a41a438cd4f64dac7d7






No watermarks!

























https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/UuTQeMhg722kj71DX6eUgA

video:http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:aeb209a3f7997f0d84fbec287ec0f69e

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

video:http://card.weibo.com/video/h5/detail?object_id=2017607:4995911f28c16eb528eeffffbb4b7c89

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1740979351/4241048395421634

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nang2

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 475058
> 
> 
> View attachment 475059
> View attachment 475060
> View attachment 475061
> 
> 
> View attachment 475062
> View attachment 475063
> View attachment 475064
> View attachment 475065
> View attachment 475066
> View attachment 475067


Amazing! Making sharp turns during the very first sea trial!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

seriously,when can we get the name of the type 001 home-made aircraft carrier of CHINA,i am getting impatient!................



xunzi said:


> NO catapult system??????????? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


do not be stupid it is the first AC to accumulate techs and experiences! Rome is not built in one day,my freind!


----------



## Deino

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> seriously,when can we get the name of the type 001 home-made aircraft carrier of CHINA,i am getting impatient!................
> ...



Just for comparison, the Liaoning only gained its pennant number "16" and name after the 10th sea trial and more than a year after the maiden voyage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> seriously,when can we get the name of the type 001 home-made aircraft carrier of CHINA,i am getting impatient!................
> 
> 
> do not be stupid it is the first AC to accumulate techs and experiences! Rome is not built in one day,my freind!


Type 002 carrier ... not 001.


----------



## Deino

via "by78" / SDF

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

There have been surprisingly few clear photos of Shandong's return from her first sea trial.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1103444.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

从小就黑 
今天 13:30
坞











从小就黑 from weibo
*Today 13:30*
Dry dock???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

JSCh said:


> 从小就黑
> 今天 13:30
> 坞
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 从小就黑 from weibo
> *Today 13:30*
> Dry dock???


Yes


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 星海军事

001 and 002 finally met each other today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

星海军事 said:


> 001 and 002 finally met each other today.


any photos?


----------



## MReynolds

星海军事 said:


> 001 and 002 finally met each other today.


Liaoning is in Dalian?


----------



## lcloo

016 meets 017. Finally the cousin sisters are together.













Below photo - Fire crackers celeberating union of two cousin sisters.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Deino

That made my day ... 

Via "xiabonan/SDF":

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/6111786953/4244319932222512

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> That made my day ...
> 
> Via "xiabonan/SDF":
> 
> View attachment 476882


Photo credit of diclove717. I posted this because he complained someone deleted his watermark and steal the photo! Credit due given to photo owner.

diclove717 wrote on CJDBY: 我是原作者，这个图我是发到浩汉论坛的，叫这个人裁掉水印发到自己微博上，博取了关注，拿图无所谓，但是没有标明转载处非常可恨！！！

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> Photo credit of diclove717. I posted this because he complained someone deleted his watermark and steal the photo! Credit due given to photo owner.
> 
> diclove717 wrote on CJDBY: 我是原作者，这个图我是发到浩汉论坛的，叫这个人裁掉水印发到自己微博上，博取了关注，拿图无所谓，但是没有标明转载处非常可恨！！！




Thanks ... at the SDF I found only that image as I reposted it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

video:https://haokan.baidu.com/v?pd=bjh_app&vid=13555151615766113207

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Meeting of 2 + 2 in Dalian is now done.

(16 & 88 + "17" & 89)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1663285094/4245135464030444

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Figaro

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 477370


Aircraft carrier decoys? Not a bad idea actually ...


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 477370


Someday.


----------



## MReynolds

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 477362
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/1663285094/4245135464030444



Is the Liaoning getting an upgrade?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

From CSIC (China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation), report titled - "_Our group company holds a key project work meeting in Wuhan_".



打造国之重器，聚力兴装强军——我集团公司在武汉召开重点项目工作会​


> 我国首艘国产航母圆满完成首航任务、安全顺利返航，表明依据我们自主建立的航母设计准则和技术标准体系研制的首艘国产航母结构、浮性、稳性、密性成功经受了海上实航验证；动力系统海上摸底试验取得圆满成功，标志着我国形成了自主研发、设计、建造航母动力系统核心设备、控制软件和系统集成、上舰安装的研制体系。


*Google translate:*
China’s first domestically-produced aircraft carrier successfully completed its first voyage mission and returned safely and smoothly. This shows that the first domestic aircraft carrier structure, buoyancy, stability, and tightness developed on the basis of our independently established aircraft carrier design criteria and technical standards system have successfully undergone marine navigation verification. The successful completion of the offshore drive test at the power system indicates that China has developed a research and development, design, and construction system for the core equipment of the aircraft carrier power system, control software and system integration, and on-board installation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> From CSSC (China State Shipbuilding Corporation), report titled - "_Our group company holds a key project work meeting in Wuhan_".
> 
> 
> 
> 打造国之重器，聚力兴装强军——我集团公司在武汉召开重点项目工作会​
> 
> *Google translate:*
> China’s first domestically-produced aircraft carrier successfully completed its first voyage mission and returned safely and smoothly. This shows that the first domestic aircraft carrier structure, buoyancy, stability, and tightness developed on the basis of our independently established aircraft carrier design criteria and technical standards system have successfully undergone marine navigation verification. The successful completion of the offshore drive test at the power system indicates that China has developed a research and development, design, and construction system for the core equipment of the aircraft carrier power system, control software and system integration, and on-board installation.



CSIC, not CSSC.

Work meeting was held on a key project - Type 00X nuclear powered aircraft carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

cirr said:


> CSIC, not CSSC.
> 
> Work meeting was held on a key project - Type 00X nuclear powered aircraft carrier.


You are right, edited.


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1628370105/4247982070574952

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

2018.6.15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

The dock is flooded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China’s first domestically-built aircraft carrier completes sea trials*
(People's Daily Online) 16:54, June 20, 2018





_China's first domestically built aircraft carrier sets out to sea near the Dalian Shipyard in Liaoning province on May 13 for its first sea trial. The first sea trial mainly focused on testing the reliability and stability of the ship's power systems._

China’s first domestically-built aircraft carrier has completed all sea trials successfully, Hu Wenming, chairman of the China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC), said on June 19, ThePaper.cn reported.

The ship set out and began sea trials ahead of schedule, completing all trials in advance of its delivery to the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy. Experts predict it will arrive with the PLA before the end of the year.

The CSIC has made major headway in manufacturing new equipment and applying new technologies; the quality of all key projects is under control and all work is proceeding in an orderly manner, Hu disclosed.

The ship is China's second aircraft carrier after the Liaoning, and its construction began in 2013. It set out to sea near the Dalian Shipyard in Liaoning province on May 13, 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


> *China’s first domestically-built aircraft carrier completes sea trials*
> (People's Daily Online) 16:54, June 20, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _China's first domestically built aircraft carrier sets out to sea near the Dalian Shipyard in Liaoning province on May 13 for its first sea trial. The first sea trial mainly focused on testing the reliability and stability of the ship's power systems._
> 
> China’s first domestically-built aircraft carrier has completed all sea trials successfully, Hu Wenming, chairman of the China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC), said on June 19, ThePaper.cn reported.
> 
> The ship set out and began sea trials ahead of schedule, completing all trials in advance of its delivery to the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy. Experts predict it will arrive with the PLA before the end of the year.
> 
> The CSIC has made major headway in manufacturing new equipment and applying new technologies; the quality of all key projects is under control and all work is proceeding in an orderly manner, Hu disclosed.
> 
> The ship is China's second aircraft carrier after the Liaoning, and its construction began in 2013. It set out to sea near the Dalian Shipyard in Liaoning province on May 13, 2018.




Pardon, ... but that cannot be!

The carrier just completed its first sea train, so said its maiden voyage. It was never ever tested so that all tests could have been completed.
There were no aircraft tests, surely no long distance cruise and so on.

Also how could this ship be delivered to the Navy already by year's end if not all tests were accomplished.
No carrier was ever delivered within such a short time after its first cruise.

IMO a very bad report put together from a writer who has barely a clue on that topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 481540
> 
> The dock is flooded.









For comparison:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## teddy

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=408142156330893


----------



## Tsubodai

Deino,

I think you asked when steel first cut on PLANS 17 (?). Not a direct correlation but I think November 2013 (source xinhuanet politics 2017-04/26/c_1120875256.htm)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UserUnknown2025

teddy said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=408142156330893


wat? u gotta be kidding.


----------



## ILC

^^
If you dont mind, Please translate to English if this is important news or rumor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

ILC said:


> ^^
> If you dont mind, Please translate to English if this is important news or rumor


It said it's cracked in 300 places 7 days after completion, water went inside and the engine is fried. It cost 7 billion dollars. Lead Engineer and manager are being investigated.

What I will say is there is so much evidence to the contrary, so I went digging a bit. I found he original source, from a pretty good HK source, but the thing is, it wasn't talking about China, it talked about the Soviets, and another nation that won't be named, making these mistakes.

This youtube source, added the China angle. I saw the comments, it's not simplified Chinese, so they are not from the mainland, so you can guess what type of channel this one is, if not from the deliberate changing of the content of an article.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tsubodai

so the inference is these comments are coming in the from of traditional Chinese from an Island off the coast of China?


----------



## Genesis

Tsubodai said:


> so the inference is these comments are coming in the from of traditional Chinese from an Island off the coast of China?


Could be, or HK, or any number of places, the point is, even if it is true, which it doesn't seem too be, this particular source wouldn't know it either way.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

I hope any member of this forum do a simple check before posting such rubbish. Or may be this is a troll posting.

300 cracks 7 days after completion, all engines write-off, USD7 billion damage = cost of two CVN currently in US Navy etc etc.

Do you believe any of the above?

002 has been floating by the dockside for a year and more than 7 days out for sea trials, and they could not detect water leakage from 300 cracks?

And 002 engines cost more than two US Navy CVN?

Bullshit!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ILC

So pretty obvious this is bs.. 

Anyway, raj47 said that the dry dock is flooded, the 2nd sea trials is on the way most likely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

lcloo said:


> I hope any member of this forum do a simple check before posting such rubbish. Or may be this is a troll posting.
> 
> 300 cracks 7 days after completion, all engines write-off, USD7 billion damage = cost of two CVN currently in US Navy etc etc.
> 
> Do you believe any of the above?
> 
> 002 has been floating by the dockside for a year and more than 7 days out for sea trials, and they could not detect water leakage from 300 cracks?
> 
> And 002 engines cost more than two US Navy CVN?
> 
> Bullshit!!!


They just make a fake news, and wait for the informations they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Aircraft carrier finishes first sea trials, expected to boost air supremacy*
By Xu Hailin Source:Global Times Published: 2018/6/21 19:38:40

China's first domestically built aircraft carrier has reportedly completed all its first sea trials, with experts saying the result was satisfying and provided a good base for upcoming further trials on Thursday. 

The sea trial results for the ship, known as the _Type 001A_, have been successful, revealed by China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC) Chairman Hu Wenming said on Tuesday, according to the company's official website.

The carrier set off for first sea trials from the Dalian Shipyard in Northeast China's Liaoning Province on May 13 to test its power, drive, and electrical systems, including control and communications equipment.

The success marks that China has made a record by independently building a domestic aircraft carrier and finishing first sea trials in such a short time, Song Zhongping, a military expert and TV commentator, told the Global Times on Thursday.

It would take another six months to one year before the ship is delivered to the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy, Song said, while noting "we don't need to rush it because the more tests it takes now the better it performs later." 

CSIC has also made major headway in manufacturing new equipment and applying new technologies, Hu was quoted as saying by the news site thepaper.cn on Wednesday.

The PLA used to lack air supremacy in the South China Sea and on the high seas, Song said, adding the aircraft carrier could overcome the shortage.

The ship is China's second aircraft carrier after the _Liaoning_, and its construction began in 2013, People's Daily website people.cn reported.

The aircraft carrier is a milestone that shifted PLA Navy's strategy from offshore to high seas, Song added, saying China would have three aircraft carrier fleets between 2020 to 2022 and possibly up to six in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Pardon, ... but that cannot be!
> 
> The carrier just completed its first sea train, so said its maiden voyage. It was never ever tested so that all tests could have been completed.
> There were no aircraft tests, surely no long distance cruise and so on.
> 
> Also how could this ship be delivered to the Navy already by year's end if not all tests were accomplished.
> No carrier was ever delivered within such a short time after its first cruise.
> 
> IMO a very bad report put together from a writer who has barely a clue on that topic.


It is an official news, and I think you should take it seriously.


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> It is an official news, and I think you should take it seriously.



To admit, sometimes even official sources post nothing more than stupid things since a stupid author wrote something he did not understand. Maybe there's a misquote ... I don't know, but anyway ... let's try to accept this: how could a carrier after just a first short cruise of just 5 days have completed all sea trials successfully?? There were not even more than one trail, so how could it have completed all trails?
Were there any J-15s taking off and landing during these "all tests" - IMO not even the arresting gear is fully installed!)

Even if the second carrier surely benefits from being a Liaoning V2 there simply MUST be more than one test; just compare, how many cruises the Liaoning made before hand-over and even more before reaching operational status?

To think all tests were already successfully completed is plain ridiculous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> To admit, sometimes even official sources post nothing more than stupid things since a stupid author wrote something he des not understand.
> 
> Anyway ... let's try, so how could a carrier after just a first short cruise of just 5 days have completed all sea trials successfully?? There were not even more than one trail, so how could it have completed all trails?
> Were there any J-15s taking off and landing during these "all tests" - IMO not even the arresting gear is fully installed!)
> 
> Even if the second carrier surely benefits from being a Liaoning V2 there simply MUST be more than one test; just compare, how many cruises the Liaoning made before hand-over and even more before reaching operational status?
> 
> To think all tests were already successfully completed is plain ridiculous.


I think you don't understand the meaning of the news.
http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2018-06/21/content_8067307.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaybird

Deino understand the article perfectly well. It's simply a bad article from Chinamil or bad translation. The article posted by JSCh from Global Times makes more sense. I think the article meant Type 002 just successfully completed the task planned for the "First Sea Trial". And not completed all sea trials for Type 002. As it mention it will continue to be tested for another six months to one year before the ship is delivered to the Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> I think you don't understand the meaning of the news.
> http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2018-06/21/content_8067307.htm




Don't get me wrong, I don't want to diminish this achievement in any way but to assume *ALL SEA TRIALS *if there was only one is simply not correct or impossible.

Maybe call it semantics, maybe call me a pedantic German but I'm sure the carrier will have to accomplish several more trails before being handed over and even more before officially entering service and consequently it is impossible that *ALL SEA TRIALS *were accomplished.

Best,
Deino


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Don't get me wrong, I don't want to diminish this achievement in any way but to assume *ALL SEA TRIALS *if there was only one is simply not correct or impossible.
> 
> Maybe call it semantics, maybe call me a pedantic German but I'm sure the carrier will have to accomplish several more trails before being handed over and even more before officially entering service and consequently it is impossible that *ALL SEA TRIALS *were accomplished.
> 
> Best,
> Deino


The most interesting information in the news is that:
"The ship set out and began sea trials ahead of schedule, completing all trials in advance of its delivery to the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy. *Experts predict it will arrive with the PLA before the end of the year*."
But the news in en.people.cn (http://en.people.cn/n3/2018/0620/c90000-9473232.html) has been deleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tim

Deino said:


> Don't get me wrong, I don't want to diminish this achievement in any way but to assume *ALL SEA TRIALS *if there was only one is simply not correct or impossible.
> 
> Maybe call it semantics, maybe call me a pedantic German but I'm sure the carrier will have to accomplish several more trails before being handed over and even more before officially entering service and consequently it is impossible that *ALL SEA TRIALS *were accomplished.
> 
> Best,
> Deino



The fast pace of Chinese shipbuilding is a fact.
They are super fast.
Western countries can't even match the China speed of churn out big ships.


----------



## Hu Yao

Deino said:


> Don't get me wrong, I don't want to diminish this achievement in any way but to assume *ALL SEA TRIALS *if there was only one is simply not correct or impossible.
> 
> Maybe call it semantics, maybe call me a pedantic German but I'm sure the carrier will have to accomplish several more trails before being handed over and even more before officially entering service and consequently it is impossible that *ALL SEA TRIALS *were accomplished.
> 
> Best,
> Deino



I am sure that you are right.

Lost in translation, always.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Guys, let's move on from this ready or not, completed trials or not.... Just Wait patiently for some time then everything will be clear cut by itself, no need to tug so hard on the more semantic issue...

Simply Not cool to have this Major thread flashes on such petty issues repeatedly!! Frankly it's pretty boring!


----------



## lcloo

samsara said:


> Guys, let's move on from this ready or not, completed trials or not.... Just Wait patiently for some time then everything will be clear cut by itself, no need to tug so hard on the more semantic issue...
> 
> Simply Not cool to have this Major thread flashes on such petty issues repeatedly!! Frankly it's pretty boring!


Yes, just wait patiently. If the ship go out again for another sea trial, the claim that ALL sea trial has been completed is thus not true, and is actually a mis-interpretation of FIRST sea trial is completed as planned.

And if the pennant number is painted and the ship sail to a naval base, then it is confirmed that ALL sea trial is completed.

Just wait and see, in next few weeks, we will know. 

Personally, I say the sea trial is completed with a successful night landing in high sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## teddy

Genesis said:


> It said it's cracked in 300 places 7 days after completion, water went inside and the engine is fried. It cost 7 billion dollars. Lead Engineer and manager are being investigated.
> 
> What I will say is there is so much evidence to the contrary, so I went digging a bit. I found he original source, from a pretty good HK source, but the thing is, it wasn't talking about China, it talked about the Soviets, and another nation that won't be named, making these mistakes.
> 
> This youtube source, added the China angle. I saw the comments, it's not simplified Chinese, so they are not from the mainland, so you can guess what type of channel this one is, if not from the deliberate changing of the content of an article.



Yes you are right, the quote are not accuracy, but the head engineer was being under investigate is true. Rumors that he was taking rebate from AC project.

查委員會（中紀委）16日晚間貼出一則公告：「中國船舶重工集團有限公司黨組副書記、總經理孫波涉嫌嚴重違紀違法，目前正接受中央紀委國家監委紀律審查和監察調查。　」由於中船重工是是中國海軍裝備研發主力，包括遼寧艦、中國首艘國產航母均與其有關，媒體盛傳孫波很可能涉及收取航母工程回扣。




中紀委16日簡短公告中船重工總經理孫波被查消息。（翻攝網路）

1999年成立的中船重工集團是由國務院管理的大型國企，更是中國海軍裝備研發主力，包括航母、核潛艦等先進軍備，包括遼寧艦和第一艘國產航母均與中船重工有關。中船國企轄下子公司包括製造多款新型戰艦的大連造船廠、製造核動力潛艇的渤海造船廠、以及製造護衛艦的武昌造船廠，三峽升船機、港珠澳大橋也是中船重工的重點項目。

現年57歲的孫波早年任職大連造船廠、大連船舶重工集團，曾任工程師、副廠長、大連造船廠集團有限公司董事長。孫波2009年加入中船重工，三年後升任副總經理，2015年升任現職，成為這間大型軍工企業的第二把手。孫波對上一次公開露面是6月11日，他當時到中船重工物資貿易集團聽取工作彙報和交流。

孫波造船專業出身，曾經手中國的兩艘航母—遼寧艦改造和首艘國產航母設計建造，這兩航母都被發現有保養或設計質量問題。香港《蘋果日報》報導，遼寧艦2017年首次訪問香港，澳門國際軍事學會會長黃東發現艦身水線下面紅色的防鏽漆部份有相當明顯的落漆、生鏽；國產航母001A的航母駕駛室出現多根白色柱子，也被黃東評斷「非常奇怪」、簡直是失敗設計，甚至有可能是結構強度不足，需多加柱子支撐，美國華文媒體《博談網》甚至推測「莫非是造航母拿了回扣」？

《亞洲自由電台》則說，孫波上任總經理時正值中紀委巡視組巡視央企，中船重工被批評科研院所財務管理混亂，有人變賣單位資源或利用職務便利謀取私利。去年巡視組再度巡視指有領導人員「紀律意識淡薄，違規用人、搞小圈子」。中紀委派駐中船重工的反腐官員，紀檢組前組長劉長虹因涉嫌受賄犯罪，去年已被開除黨籍及公職。《法新社》稱，孫波事件凸現出中國雄心勃勃的軍備升級計劃，有其潛在複雜因素。《德國之聲》則說，連接香港、澳門及中國大陸的港珠澳大橋，雖然被譽為工程界奇跡，是世界上最長的跨海大橋，但工期拖延、預算超支與工安意外，讓這座大橋面臨「難產」，未能於2017年年底按計劃投入使用。港珠澳大橋還被曝出多名實驗室工作人員偽造混凝土測試報告的醜聞，其中一人已經於去年12月遭到監禁。


----------



## 星海军事

teddy said:


> 孫波造船專業出身，曾經手中國的兩艘航母—遼寧艦改造和首艘國產航母設計建造，這兩航母都被發現有保養或設計質量問題。香港《蘋果日報》報導，遼寧艦2017年首次訪問香港，澳門國際軍事學會會長黃東發現艦身水線下面紅色的防鏽漆部份有相當明顯的落漆、生鏽；國產航母001A的航母駕駛室出現多根白色柱子，也被黃東評斷「非常奇怪」、簡直是失敗設計，甚至有可能是結構強度不足，需多加柱子支撐，美國華文媒體《博談網》甚至推測「莫非是造航母拿了回扣」？



That just made my day. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

《蘋果日報》Apple Daily,《亞洲自由電台》Radio Free Asia, LOL! propaganda machines for Hong Kong separatist 港独分子 mis-information spin.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

lcloo said:


> 《蘋果日報》Apple Daily,《亞洲自由電台》Radio Free Asia, LOL! propaganda machines for Hong Kong separatist 港独分子 mis-information spin.


APPLE DAILY 蘋果日報 is a Hong Kong-based tabloid-style newspaper founded in 1995 by JIMMY LAI CHEE YING 黎智英. A sister publication carrying the same name is published in Taiwan. Apple Daily takes a sharp opposing stance against Beijing and pro-China circles incl later the local govt in Hong Kong from the very beginning of its founding in 1995 (the underlying reason of his venture in media industry), when the British was at its terminal stage to return HK to China in 1997. Jimmy Lai, a Roman Catholic believer, was also at the forefront of the Soros' backed Umbrella Movement (Occupy Central) in 2014, a colored revolution attempt supported by some US institutions in that enclave to destabilise HKSAR in particular and China in general. He donated more than HK $10 millions to the causes of that movement. Some media reports suggested the total donations since April 2012 could have been as much as HK$40 million. Reports in pro-China media claimed that Jimmy Lai had manipulated pan-democracts and was "colluding with foreign countries to provoke unrest in Hong Kong". He owns both Apple Daily and Next Magazine in Hong Kong and Taiwan. No doubt Jimmy Lai is a darling in the Western MSM and Washington political circles (just read his fond coverage by wikipedia  lol ), highly praised as the Western-style Democracy Champ while his relation with China is ever strained.

Well, nothing further needs to say about the spinmaster networks Radio Freeshit XYZ that operate in Asia, Europe and Latin America (wonder if they also operate in Africa) to disseminate Washington political views and other information to destabilise the targeted nations in the respective continents!

@wanglaokan — btw, are you still questioning about the Chineseness? This Jimmy Lai is a real Chinese in every regard, skin color, eyes, genetics, background, language fluency... but that's all. Just don't be fooled by those representations! In real life, the very Mindset, Ways of Thinking, Faith and Ideology control every other aspects!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

002 has left the dry dock.
@wanglaokan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

via by78/SDF:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China-built aircraft carrier to embark on 2nd sea trial*
By Yang Sheng and Guo Yuandan Source:Global Times Published: 2018/7/5 22:43:41

*China-built carrier to embark on 2nd sea trial*
Outfitting work was completed on China's first domestically built aircraft carrier, Type 001A, on Thursday, making the ship ready for its second sea trial.

The carrier's first sea trial was from May 13 to 18. A military expert said this proves the first sea trial was successful, and that the process could be accelerated.

After a five-day sea trial, the carrier returned on May 23 to the Dalian Shipyard, Northeast China's Liaoning Province, to finish its remaining outfitting work. 

A report from wenweipo.com said the carrier has been moved out from the dock and is ready for its second sea trial. 

"The carrier's surface doesn't show any big changes, and the outfitting work is primarily for inspection and maintenance. After the first sea trial, the ship's instruments collected data and information, so its equipment must be adjusted based on the data," said Song Zhongping, a military expert and TV commentator. "The carrier can be delivered to the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy as soon as possible," Song added. 

Although China already has one aircraft carrier, the_ Liaoning_, in service, it doesn't mean the second one can skip steps during the sea trials, Song told the Global Times. "The _Liaoning_ helps China gain experience in testing a huge warship like an aircraft carrier, so it can accelerate the progress for the next one, but progress has to be made step by step."

The first sea trial results for the ship, known as the Type 001A, have been successful, China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC) Chairman Hu Wenming said on June 21, according to the company's official website.

The PLA used to lack air supremacy in the South China Sea and on the high seas, Song said, adding that the aircraft carrier could help overcome the shortcoming. The ship is China's second aircraft carrier after the_ Liaoning_, and its construction began in 2013, People's Daily website people.cn reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1770504353/4260175092790403

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 485318
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/1770504353/4260175092790403




So the Liaoning is in the dry dock...


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lmjiao



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Aircraft

What a beautiful piece of Chinese engineering.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Some things are on Type 002:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Some things are on Type 002:
> View attachment 493053
> View attachment 493054
> View attachment 493055

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

better ones from today ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Are there any signs that she will leave the port soon (soon in the meaning of within the next days) ?


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> Are there any signs that she will leave the port soon (soon in the meaning of within the next days) ?


Yes, she was refueled couple days ago, scaffoldings has been dismantled, magnetic degaussing cables taken off, mock-up aircrafts lifted onboard, her boilers were fired up and the deck is mostly cleared. All these are signs of coming sea trial soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> Yes, she was refueled couple days ago, scaffoldings has been dismantled, magnetic degaussing cables taken off, mock-up aircrafts lifted onboard, her boilers were fired up and the deck is mostly cleared. All these are signs of coming sea trial soon.



 Thanks a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

She is ready to sail any time soon!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 493593




No more news since then? Did she leave out for her second trail?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

August 24, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

Hull 88 and 89 come back.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Restricted sailing zone, effective from August 25th 1800HR to September 7th 0800HR, possible related to sea trial of ac 002. It is in same location as ac 002's first sea trial.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Ready to leave??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Ready to leave??
> 
> View attachment 494326
> View attachment 494327
> View attachment 494328


August 22, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> August 22, 2018




I thought these were images from today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/6111786953/4277246833194320

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Video: http://www.takungpao.com.hk/hongkong/video/2018/0826/208210.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China's homegrown aircraft carrier begins second sea trial, top destroyer tested*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2018/8/26 16:03:39






China's first domestically-built aircraft carrier. Photo: VCG​
China's first domestically built aircraft carrier Type 001A embarked on its second sea trial on Sunday, two days after the Type 055, China's first homegrown 10,000-ton class missile destroyer, made its first sea trial.

Chinese experts said on Sunday that the timing shows the vessels will likely form an aircraft carrier battle group once they are commissioned by the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy.

Assisted by several tug boats, the aircraft carrier set out from the Dalian Shipyard in Northeast China's Liaoning Province on Sunday morning after a display of fireworks, according to videos and photos on Sina Weibo on Sunday.

"The carrier's second sea trial will focus on dealing with issues that arose during the first one," Song Zhongping, a military expert and TV commentator, told the Global Times on Sunday.

While testing the ships' power systems is the main focus, the second sea trial will involve heavier payloads and other system diagnostics including command, communication and damage management, Song said.

More sea trials will be conducted before the carrier is delivered to the PLA Navy, which may be within one year thanks to the experiences accumulated during the development of the country's first carrier Liaoning, Song said.

The carrier's sea trial came shortly after China's first Type 055 made its maiden voyage on Friday.

Photos on Sina Weibo on Friday show the domestically built 10,000-ton missile destroyer leaving the Jiangnan Shipyard in Shanghai for the first time.

"Type 055 is China's top-level surface vessel, which will boost the PLA Navy's high-sea combat ability," Song said, noting that the missile destroyer can also greatly increase China's sea-based anti-missile capabilities.

The timing of the Type 001A and Type 055 sea trials indicate the two are likely to be delivered to the PLA Navy together to form an aircraft carrier battle group, with the destroyer serving as an escort vessel, significantly increasing the group's combat capability as a whole, Song said.

The Type 001A embarked on its first sea trial on May 13. The first Type 055 was launched on June 28 but had not undergone sea trials until Friday.

More Type 055 vessels are currently under construction. Chinese experts said the PLA needs to commission at least 10 Type 055 missile destroyers in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cirr

X-band radar added

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

https://www.bilibili.com/video/av30353963


----------



## cirr

https://www.bilibili.com/video/av30353963

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/2917684432/4278990875251866

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> Come back.
> View attachment 495846
> View attachment 495847
> View attachment 495848




But is this confirmed and wasn't it said to last longer than September 1st??

Also, on the text it is only written (from what I understand) "September, hello" ... so could this picture be taken at the time of departure??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035845597629112320


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Genesis said:


> It said it's cracked in 300 places 7 days after completion, water went inside and the engine is fried. It cost 7 billion dollars. Lead Engineer and manager are being investigated.
> 
> What I will say is there is so much evidence to the contrary, so I went digging a bit. I found he original source, from a pretty good HK source, but the thing is, it wasn't talking about China, it talked about the Soviets, and another nation that won't be named, making these mistakes.
> 
> This youtube source, added the China angle. I saw the comments, it's not simplified Chinese, so they are not from the mainland, so you can guess what type of channel this one is, if not from the deliberate changing of the content of an article.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Come back.

Video: https://m.weibo.cn/6416842015/4280548425520626

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Place Of Space

Empty on the board?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

September 4, 2018













Source:http://news.wenweipo.com/2018/09/05/IN1809050015.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

September 12, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*3rd sea trial expected soon for China’s aircraft carrier*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2018/9/16 23:48:39

China's first domestically made aircraft carrier Type 001A is expected to undergo a third sea trial after military exercises were announced in seas near the city of Dalian, Northeast China's Liaoning Province.

The military exercises are to be conducted from last Friday to this Friday in the Bohai Straits and northern Yellow Sea, reads a notice released on Thursday by China's Maritime Safety Administration. Vessels are prohibited from entering the designated area, it said.

According to the coordinates provided by the administration, the drill will cover a "large sea area" close to Dalian where the Type 001A is moored leading Chinese military fans to speculate that the Type 001A will undergo its third sea trial.

"The exact date for a sea trial of an aircraft carrier is confidential. However, such a sea trial would indeed need a large prohibited area because of the size of the carrier," Wei Dongxu, a Beijing-based military analyst, told the Global Times on Sunday.

Recent photos show the Type 001A equipped with four arresting cables following its second sea trial in August. Some speculate the carrier may let fighter jets take off and land during a potential third sea trial.

In addition to arresting cables which are basic to take-off and landing of fighter jets on an aircraft carrier, the Type 001A must also test its radar, communication, navigation and optical landing systems, Wei said, before it conducts high-difficulty tests like take-off and landing.

The carrier is expected to further experiment with its power and transmission systems, testing parameters like maximum speed and minimum turning radius. 

It is also likely to conduct live-fire target practices with its close-in rapid-fire cannons and short-range air defense missiles, Wei said.

Chinese military observers said that it may take only about a year for the Type 001A to be delivered to the People's Liberation Army Navy thanks to the knowledge gained from the launch of the country's first carrier Liaoning.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

September 30, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

October 1, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

The carriers updated, enlarged weapons elevators

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

September 22, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/5666811389/4299632496224269

2018/10/28 08：00 - 2018/11/6 18：00

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Deck cleared.








​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Barrack ship 89 is also leaving...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

video of leaving for third sea trial.
--> 大公報-大公網的秒拍视频

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 055_destroyer

Very likely this sea trial will have J-15 landing and take off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

055_destroyer said:


> Very likely this sea trial will have J-15 landing and take off.




To admit, I'm skeptical since the deck isn't coated yet, at least not with the surface as the Liaoning.


----------



## JSCh

*Third sea trial of new carrier to test weapons, control systems: expert*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2018/10/29 15:28:39



China's first domestically built aircraft carrier, the country's second, leaves the dock in Dalian, Northeast China's Liaoning Province on Sunday to prepare for its third sea trial. The previous sea trials were completed in May and September. Observers suggest a test of carrier-based aircraft might be conducted this time. Photo: IC

China's first domestically built aircraft carrier Type 001A embarked on its third sea trial on Sunday, in which the vessel's weapons system, control system and communications system will undergo further tests, a Chinese military insider said on Monday.

The Type 001A set out from the Dalian Shipyard in Northeast China's Liaoning Province on Sunday morning, Hong Kong-based newspaper Takungpao reported on Monday.

Wang Yunfei, a naval expert and retired People's Liberation Army Navy officer, told the Global Times on Monday that the third sea trial will focus on the vessel's weapons system, control system and communications system.

In the first and second sea trials in May and September, respectively, the carrier had tested its power system, Wang noted.

While many military observers expect carrier-based aircraft to conduct takeoff and landing tests in the third sea trial, Wang said it may be too early for now, as tests for its communications, navigation and landing systems must come first.

The aircraft carrier is being accompanied by a barracks ship. This is the first time the barracks ship joined the Type 001A for a sea trial, Takungpao said.

"The barracks ship will not only provide support but will also join supply tasks, like cargo transfers and refueling," Wang said.

A military exercise is scheduled from Sunday to November 6 in the northern Yellow Sea, according to a statement the Liaoning Maritime Safety Administration released on Friday. Ships are prohibited from entering the designated area, it said.

Takungpao said the scheduled military exercise matches the time and location for the sea trial, which means the Type 001A is expected to return on November 6.

On the future of the aircraft carrier, Wang said that he expects to see drones with folding wings on the flight deck.

The Aeromarine Intelligent Equipment Co Ltd under the China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation released a statement on Sunday saying that the company will participate in Airshow China 2018 in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province for the first time in November.

The statement came with an illustration of a drone with folding wings codenamed HK-5000G, which is expected to be on display at the air show.

However, Wang said that China's development of carrier-based drones is still at an early phase and may not be deployed anytime soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daniel808

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> View attachment 520086
> View attachment 520087
> View attachment 520088
> View attachment 520089
> View attachment 520090
> View attachment 520091
> View attachment 520092
> View attachment 520093
> View attachment 520086
> View attachment 520087
> View attachment 520088
> View attachment 520089
> View attachment 520090
> View attachment 520091
> View attachment 520092
> View attachment 520093



What movie is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Daniel808 said:


> What movie is that?


China PLAAF newest ad video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Winter is here...


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


>




Why exactly the same image as two posts above???


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Deino said:


> Why exactly the same image as two posts above???


Sorry My mistake

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

木南kangaroo
10月28日 15:30 来自 微博 weibo.com
第三次
The third time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brainsucker

I still waiting for Liaoning or her younger sister to dock in Djibouti base . If it happen, it will be spectacular.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

December 27, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 055_destroyer

LKJ86 said:


> December 27, 2018
> View attachment 528930
> View attachment 528931


4th sea trial?


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> December 27, 2018
> View attachment 528930
> View attachment 528931


Video: https://m.weibo.cn/6416842015/4321802929289910

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 055_destroyer

LKJ86 said:


> Video: https://m.weibo.cn/6416842015/4321802929289910


Fire cracker with smoke. Confirmed its a big event. I am sure there will be first landing on the carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

055_destroyer said:


> Fire cracker with smoke. Confirmed its a big event. I am sure there will be first landing on the carrier.


It should be handed over to PLAN before April, 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GiantPanda

055_destroyer said:


> Fire cracker with smoke. Confirmed its a big event. I am sure there will be first landing on the carrier.



I don’t think there can be a landing until it is handed over to the navy. These are still builder trials. You need a crew to work the aviation complex (takeoff and landing systems.)


----------



## 055_destroyer

GiantPanda said:


> I don’t think there can be a landing until it is handed over to the navy. These are still builder trials. You need a crew to work the aviation complex (takeoff and landing systems.)


The first landing is done before hand over to PLAN for CV-16 Liaoning.


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## lcloo

There she goes. 4th sea trial today.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China’s second aircraft carrier may be undergoing fourth sea trial including J-15 jet fighter test*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2018/12/27 17:02:35

China's domestically built Type 001A aircraft carrier seems to be embarking on a fourth sea trial, judging by online videos, pictures and an announcement of a military exercise in relevant waters. The ship is expected to test its aviation system, helicopters and J-15 jet fighters.

Experts expect the carrier will be delivered to the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy by April and take part in a possible naval parade to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the Navy's founding.

Following a fireworks display, the aircraft carrier set out from the Dalian Shipyard in Northeast China's _Liaoning_ Province with the assistance of multiple tug boats on Thursday morning, according to videos and photos posted on Sina Weibo on Thursday.

A military exercise is scheduled from Friday to January 4 in Bohai Strait and North Huanghai Sea, according to a statement the Maritime Safety Administration of China released on Thursday. Other ships are prohibited from entering the designated area, according to the statement, which did not mention which ships might be involved in the exercise.

"During this sea trial, the carrier's aviation division will be coordinated for the first time," predicted Wang Yunfei, a naval expert and retired PLA Navy officer.

The ship crew will run tests on the radar, communication, air traffic control systems as well as takeoff and landing equipment, Wang told the Global Times on Thursday.

Wei Dongxu, a Beijing-based military analyst, told the Global Times that there will also be a comprehensive test of all of the carrier's systems including power, damage control, weapons, and navigation systems.

Military observers have been expecting carrier-based aircraft to conduct takeoff and landing tests since the vessel's second sea trial in August. 

Wang predicts J-15 fighter jets and helicopters to fly over the carrier deck to test and coordinate systems related to takeoff and landing. "If everything works well, a takeoff and landing test is possible," Wang noted.

Wei said that the J-15 pilots are already very familiar with takeoff and landing on the _Liaoning_, China's first aircraft carrier, so it will not be a difficult task to conduct tests on the new carrier.

Full-sized models of aircraft will also be used to test loading and maintenance equipment, such as the elevator to transfer aircrafts between hangar and deck, Wei said.

Chinese Ministry of National Defense spokesperson Wu Qian said at a monthly routine press conference on Thursday that the PLA Navy is planning celebration activities for the 70th anniversary of its founding.

The PLA Navy may hold a maritime parade in April as a part of the celebration, according to media reports. Although it is still not certain, but the Type 001A might be delivered to the PLA Navy by then and could take part in the parade depending on the success of the sea trial, Wang said.

Chinese military enthusiasts online hope to see the Type 001A join the _Liaoning_, which is currently undergoing maintenance, and the Type 055, China's 10,000-ton class guided missile destroyer that is also undergoing sea trials, at the parade.

The Type 001A has conducted three sea trials in May, August and October respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

January 8, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


>




Welcome back home ... and now it would be interesting to see the flight deck, if there are some tyre-marks from landings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

​
热武器时代的...


上传于 今天 10:33
来自 iPhone客户端
这是要去哪呀！

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bahadur999

What is the best source for its specs?


----------



## LKJ86

February 8, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> February 8, 2019
> View attachment 538225




What's in the top-left image??


----------



## 592257001

Deino said:


> What's in the top-left image??


Aircraft carrier's nanny ship Xu Xiake (PLAN-88)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tsubodai

I


592257001 said:


> Aircraft carrier's nanny ship Xu Xiake (PLAN-88)


 think Deino is referring to the structures on the wharf, not the ship. But I could be incorrect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

February 23, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> February 23, 2019
> View attachment 541204




Seems as if it is being prepared for the next cruise?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098885225310867457


----------



## LKJ86

February 24, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

大媽，二妈，全出海了.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*Aunt, two mothers, all went to sea.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dante80

So, both of them are out? With the barracks ship?


----------



## Deino

Really ... so far there's no confirmation from any of the usual posters that 002 is out too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

The video on February 26, 2019:
https://m.weibo.cn/6393904893/4344275216851693

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

JSCh said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dante80

So, both are indeed out now. Shared training exercise maybe?


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101192915727065088

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China's second aircraft carrier sets sail for fifth sea trial*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/2/28 16:06:20



China's first domestically built aircraft carrier, the Type 001A, leaves the shipyard of Dalian Shipbuilding Industry Co., Ltd. for the fifth sea trial in Dalian city, northeast China's Liaoning province, 27 February 2019. Photo: IC

China's second aircraft carrier reportedly set sail from the Dalian Shipyard Wednesday afternoon for its fifth sea trial, three days after the country's first carrier, the Liaoning, left the same shipyard. Experts believe it indicates a further step toward the final delivery of the second carrier. 

The domestically made Type 001A aircraft carrier left the shipyard in Northeast China's Liaoning Province under the assistance of multiple tug boats Wednesday afternoon, according to photos and accompanying captions released by IC, a Chinese image and photo provider, on Wednesday evening.

The testing of carrier-based aircraft could be the focus of this sea trial, an IC photo caption reads.

Photos taken by local residents and uploaded to the internet last week show guide lines and possibly a non-skid coating were being painted on the Type 001A's flight deck, which are considered necessary for the takeoff and landing of aircraft.

The warship is said to have already successfully tested its avionics, radar and communication systems in previous trials, so it is likely fighter jets will conduct take offs and landings this time, an anonymous military expert told the Global Times.

Li Jie, a Beijing-based naval expert, told the Global Times that he believes such a test is likely, or at least there will be preparations to enable future tests. "This sea trial will go a step further toward the final delivery of the new aircraft carrier," Li said.

Full-sized models of an electronic warfare version of the J-15 warplane and a Z-18 helicopter were also spotted on board the Type 001A as it embarked on the sea trial, Hong Kong-based newspaper Wen Wei Po said Wednesday.

The Liaoning, China's first aircraft carrier, was already at sea after leaving the Dalian Shipyard on Sunday.

The two aircraft carriers could rendezvous in the northern Yellow Sea near Dalian, Chinese military observers said, as an area has been quarantined for a military exercise from Sunday to March 5, according to a notice the Maritime Safety Administration of China released on Friday.

China will conduct a multinational naval activity in Qingdao, East China's Shandong Province in celebration of the 70th anniversary of the establishment of the People's Liberation Army navy on April 23, said spokesperson for the Ministry of National Defense Ren Guoqiang at a routine press conference on Thursday.

With the Type 001A and the _Liaoning_ both at sea at the same time they could be preparing for the celebration parade, said Li.

Chinese military enthusiasts are thrilled by the idea of such a speculation, with some writing online posts that they cannot wait to see China's first pair of aircraft carrier strike groups.

However, even if the two carriers train together, it is probably only for parade purposes as the second carrier is still not combat-ready, the anonymous expert said.

The Type 001A has not been delivered to the military yet and therefore might not even make it to the parade, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Christina Chan

Dante80 said:


> So, both are indeed out now. Shared training exercise maybe?


The old one (CV-16) has been through an overhaul, and the new one (likely to be CV-17) is just finished the outfitting. Both of them need a sea trial to make sure everything works.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

March 4, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

What are they preparing?? ... cleaning the deck?


----------



## Dungeness

Deino said:


> What are they preparing?? ... cleaning the deck?



Preparing for the fleet review scheduled on 4/23?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Dalian Shipbuilding Industry Co., Ltd(DISC, CV maker) and Bohai Shipbuilding Heavy Industry Co., Ltd(BSHIC, nuclear submarine maker) merged with the latter becoming the former's fully owned subsidiary.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Dungeness said:


> Preparing for the fleet review scheduled on 4/23?




But isn't this a bit too early ... almost one month in advance. So I assume yet another short trail before ...


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


>



Look at the red part of the rear deck ... looks as if the anti-slip coating on the flight deck is being applied.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108850592569528320

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

March 22, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> Dalian Shipbuilding Industry Co., Ltd(DISC, CV maker) and Bohai Shipbuilding Heavy Industry Co., Ltd(BSHIC, nuclear submarine maker) merged with the latter becoming the former's fully owned subsidiary.


OedoSoldier just tweeted on 27 Mar 2019:

_China's two largest state-owned shipbuilding enterprises, the *China Shipbuilding Heavy Industries Group (CSIC) and the China Shipbuilding Industry Group (CSSC), will merge within this year.*
The shipyards that produce the PLA naval ships I mentioned earlier are almost entirely under the umbrella of these two companies._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110685388643934208

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

April 2, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

April 4, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> April 2, 2019
> View attachment 550997





LKJ86 said:


> April 4, 2019
> View attachment 551356



Is there any difference?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Deino said:


> Is there any difference?



2nd coating started.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> April 2, 2019
> View attachment 550997





Dungeness said:


> 2nd coating started.



Oh well  ... stupid me ! 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## LKJ86

April 5, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

No Idea if this have been posted or not
*Overtime work during the Qingming Festival,the Chinese domestic aircraft carrier has completed nearly half of the deck coating*
*清明节加班施工 国产航母甲板涂装近半*
来源：观察者网
关键字:
（观察者网讯）随着中国人民解放军海军节的临近，中国首艘国产航母的动向牵动人心。

据香港文汇报4月7日报道，自三月下旬以来，国产航母甲板开始摊铺新涂层，半个月时间完工面积近总量一半，施工进展顺利。记者5日在大连造船厂附近观察发现，大批工人放弃节假日休息，仍在航母上加班作业，甲板呈现已完工的灰黑、涂完底漆的锈黄和尚未摊铺的浅灰共三种颜色。
Source: Observer Network
Keywords:
(Observer Network News) With the approaching of the Chinese People's Liberation Army Navy Festival, the movement of China's first domestic aircraft carrier has touched the hearts of the people.

According to the Hong Kong Wen Wei Po report on April 7, since the end of March, the domestic aircraft carrier deck began to spread new coatings, nearly half of the completed area in half a month, and the construction progressed smoothly. On the 5th, the reporter observed in the vicinity of the Dalian Shipyard that a large number of workers gave up their holiday breaks and still worked overtime on the aircraft carrier. The deck showed three colors of finished grayish black, primed rust yellow and unpaved light gray. .






国产航母甲板 图片来自@东方IC

国产航母此前于2月27日离开码头，开始进行第五次试航，3月4日返回大连造船厂。从此次试航的周期看，试航时间相当短，可能没有进行说明复杂的测试。国产航母飞行甲板上没有出现舰载机着舰或者触舰复飞的黑色轮胎印，显示该舰并未进行舰载固定翼飞机起降试验。
Domestic aircraft carrier deck Picture from @东方IC

The domestic aircraft carrier left the terminal on February 27 and began its fifth trial flight. On March 4, it returned to Dalian Shipyard. From the trial cycle, the trial time is quite short and may not be explained by complicated tests. There is no black tire print on the flight deck of the domestic aircraft carrier, or the ship's resurrection, indicating that the ship has not carried out the take-off and landing test of the ship-mounted fixed-wing aircraft.






国产航母 图片来自@东方IC

国防部发言人吴谦大校3月28日在答记者问国产航母何时服役时表示，中国第二艘航母正按计划开展各项试验，各项工作按计划稳步推进。至于国产航母的服役时间“需要根据建造进展和试验情况综合决定”。
Domestic aircraft carrier Image from @东方IC

On March 28, the Ministry of National Defense spokesman Wu Qian said when he asked reporters when the domestic aircraft carrier was in service, the second Chinese aircraft carrier was carrying out various tests as planned, and the work was progressing steadily as planned. As for the service time of the domestic aircraft carrier, it needs to be decided according to the construction progress and the test situation.

*Overtime work during the Qingming Festival,the Chinese domestic aircraft carrier has completed nearly half of the deck coating*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> No Idea if this have been posted or not
> ...



No it hasn't, but it is the wrong thread! I moved your post.


----------



## LKJ86

April 6, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

LKJ86 said:


> April 6, 2019
> View attachment 551773




They seem to be working against clock.


----------



## LKJ86

April 7, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> April 7, 2019
> View attachment 551797




Will the ship be ready for the parade?? What do you think?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Will the ship be ready for the parade?? What do you think?


IMO, it will.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

The scaffold is removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 552851
> View attachment 552852
> 
> 
> The scaffold is removed.


Thus she's likely to take part in the upcoming Gala Naval Parade <fingers crossed>


----------



## LKJ86

April 12, 2019


----------



## Dungeness

LKJ86 said:


> April 12, 2019
> View attachment 553085




Will there be 3rd coat? Time is running out.


----------



## LKJ86

April 12, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

002 sea trial photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

lcloo said:


> 002 sea trial photos.
> 
> View attachment 553941
> View attachment 553942
> View attachment 553943
> View attachment 553944
> View attachment 553945
> View attachment 553946


Do we know what rocket launcher is it in the third image?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 554067
> View attachment 554068
> View attachment 554069
> View attachment 554070
> View attachment 554071
> View attachment 554072
> View attachment 554073
> View attachment 554074
> View attachment 554075




My feeling tells me, she won't be ready for the parade next week?!


----------



## Deino

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> When is Pakistan buying Type 052D destroyer?




Can we please leave this stupid "when will Pakistan buy, get, order and so on" in each and every thread? It's most annoying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 554289


Video:https://m.weibo.cn/5392971425/4362878888816262

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Deino said:


> My feeling tells me, she won't be ready for the parade next week?!



Nope, she will have new sea trial by next month.

The main star of the parade 423 will be the DDG 101.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

lcloo said:


> View attachment 553946

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*First China-made aircraft carrier sets to serve*
CGTN
Published on Apr 19, 2019

Seven years after China's first aircraft carrier was handed over to the PLA Navy, a second one has finished its fifth sea trial. But, this one is different in that it was designed and made right here in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 554491


That's truly an exorbitantly expensive giant fishing vessel! 

Too dearly for the simple fishing or the sinful casino... Being carrier is a much better fateful career and has more prospective outlook as well as dignity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> That's truly an exorbitantly expensive giant fishing vessel!
> Not sure which party owns such facility.




Fishing vessel??? ... I thought it will act as a Casino.


----------



## 055_destroyer

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 554417
> View attachment 554418


Is this the final coat? Time for the marker on deck and if she set sail by tomorrow night. She will still make it.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Nope, she will have new sea trial by next month.
> 
> The main star of the parade 423 will be the DDG 101.


The fact, work still carry on during Qingming means they are pushing very hard for it to be ready for PLAN 70th anniversary event.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

055_destroyer said:


> Is this the final coat? Time for the marker on deck and if she set sail by tomorrow night. She will still make it.
> 
> 
> The fact, work still carry on during Qingming means they are pushing very hard for it to be ready for PLAN 70th anniversary event.



They are working super hard to ensure the smooth deployment of the Type 002, and to participate the Parade 423 is not obliged, and to ensure the quality of its deployment is much more important than just to show off in a parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

It has been becoming obvious for me now that China does NOT intend to stage TWO new stars simultaneously at the 70th Anniversary Naval Parade, *for whatever reasons!*

It's decided that the center of attention should be the 101 Nanchang Type 055 DDG.

Well, just two days more 

The world is awaiting…

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119873404381925376

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 055_destroyer

samsara said:


> It has been becoming obvious for me now that China does NOT intend to stage TWO new stars simultaneously at the 70th Anniversary Naval Parade, *for whatever reasons!*
> 
> It's decided that the center of attention should be the 101 Nanchang Type 055 DDG.
> 
> Well, just two days more
> 
> The world is awaiting…



That is bad. 002 shall be present. Just a sail pass is enough to make rest of the world realize the true rise of PLAN.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Latest images from yesterday 22/04

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Deino said:


> Latest images from yesterday 22/04
> 
> View attachment 555330
> View attachment 555331
> View attachment 555332
> View attachment 555333
> View attachment 555334


Where are the jets?


----------



## lcloo

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Where are the jets?


They have migrated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 556005
> View attachment 556006
> View attachment 556007
> View attachment 556008




What does the flag say?? ... ready to leave for another trip?


----------



## samsara

From OedoSoldier on 27 April:

_The 002 aircraft carrier on April 26th, the dry dock was flooded, will her enter the dock again? Pre-service painting and ship cleaning._



















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121939432255438849
See @lcloo earlier post about cleaning the barnacles.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

April 27, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> April 27, 2019
> View attachment 556272
> View attachment 556273
> View attachment 556274




The flags with the sign "prepare to leave" were removed! Is this a sign for something that went wrong so it has to return to the dry dock?


----------



## JSCh

965 Hulun Lake support ship in Dalian shipyard.
















​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


> 965 Hulun Lake support ship in Dalian shipyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




So sometimes, the explanation is much easier ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

That is a real surprise because AOE 965 was commissioned only 1 1/2 years ago, and it was built in Guangdong in the South. Wonder what kind of maintenance work she will be receiving.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122527465086144514

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Interesting positioning of 956. It is as if she is not to be rested on keel blocks in a pumped dried dock. Nothing to do with tide (high tide of the day was at 6.00PM). 

May be they are going to do some tests on replenishment equipment between the two ships. We will know very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

The two ships are now connected by cable and fuel/water transfer hose.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

lcloo said:


> The two ships are now connected by cable and fuel/water hose.
> 
> View attachment 556810


Yep, it is crazy...


----------



## LKJ86

Video:https://m.weibo.cn/1895431523/4366477211767355

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

From Rupprecht Deino on 29 April:

_Seems as if the Type 901 Fast Combat Support Ship arrived *not for overhaul or inspection* at Dalian *but for a replenishing exercise* with the Type 002 carrier._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122752506680020992


----------



## samsara

From OedoSoldier on 30 April:

_The *replenishment tests* of the Aircraft Carrier 002 and Hulunhu 965 Type 901 AOE / Fast Combat Support Ship were carried out.

Footage from HK Wenweipo:

Exclusive video: The first domestically built aircraft carrier will be the target of combat replenishment by Hulunhu 
獨家視頻|國產航母首會呼倫湖艦 瞄準實戰練補給_
http://v.wenweipo.com/detail.php?vid=18915


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123103948087472128

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

001 CV16 Liaoning took 13 months to complete sea trials. 002's sea trial started in April 2018, it is now into 13 months since then.

May be just one more sea trial, then a fresh coat of paint on where needed, and finally a new pennant number and hand-over ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

May 6, 2019






May 7, 2019





http://www.dser.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1118839&extra=page=1&mobile=2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

May 8, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Sailing time is near. ship #89 is taking in fuel oil from a small tanker..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> Sailing time is near. ship #89 is taking in fuel oil from a small tanker..




Any news from the last week or even days? I'm surprised that after a constant flow of news during the last weeks, nothing is heard since Monday!??


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> Any news from the last week or even days? I'm surprised that after a constant flow of news during the last weeks, nothing is heard since Monday!??


No news so far. Also, CJDBY is closed for a week effective from today. There will be little news this week. Look forward to May 25th when they re-open.

Another major Chinese forum FYJS has been closed permanently. May be we have to depend on tweeters like Henry K and Dafeng Cao etc. for more news.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> No news so far. Also, CJDBY is closed for a week effective from today. There will be little news this week. Look forward to May 25th when they re-open.
> 
> Another major Chinese forum FYJS has been closed permanently. May be we have to depend on tweeters like Henry K and Dafeng Cao etc. for more news.



That's interesting. Any reason, why the forum FYJS closed? ... and similar I can no longer access the Top.81-Forum (http://www.dser.com/member.php?mod=...dser.com/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=474)?

Any idea why? A stricter internet security?


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> That's interesting. Any reason, why the forum FYJS closed? ... and similar I can no longer access the Top.81-Forum (http://www.dser.com/member.php?mod=logging&action=login&referer=http://www.dser.com/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=474)?
> 
> Any idea why? A stricter internet security?



FYJS was closed one or two months ago, I think they breached the security rules. Looks like they are permanently closed.

As for others, I don't really know. But as always, breached of security rule is commonly punished by closing the forum for a short time period.

Or we look at the brighter side, may be, just may be, something big will be launched this week? Just my fat hope, not going to happen, LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

河婆大脚ason007 posted on weibo, said to be dated 18 May Planet Labs satellite pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 560983
> View attachment 560984
> View attachment 560987
> View attachment 560988




Thanks, but other than the Z-8 & J-15 mock ups are gone, do I miss any latest changes?


----------



## LKJ86

Video: https://m.weibo.cn/6416842015/4374711586281668

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> Video: https://m.weibo.cn/6416842015/4374711586281668




Do I miss anything or is there not really anything meaningful new?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Do I miss anything or is there not really anything meaningful new?


The radar is rotating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> The radar is rotating.




Oh well ... I think I'm getting old.

Thanks


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## lcloo

Jet fuel truck and fire engines onboard. Tests on J15 fighter jet landing and take off on the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China's second aircraft carrier in likely sixth sea trial, comprehensive tests expected: report*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/5/26 16:11:31



China's first domestically built aircraft carrier, the Type 001A, docks at the shipyard of Dalian Shipbuilding Industry Co Ltd in Dalian, Northeast China's Liaoning Province on May 13, 2019. Photo: IC

China's second aircraft carrier seems to have embarked on its sixth sea trial on Saturday, judging from online videos, pictures, and an announcement of a military exercise in relevant waters. Military experts said on Sunday that the likely trial might feature comprehensive and final tests that could see the warship commissioned soon.

After a display of fireworks, China's first domestically built Type 001A aircraft carrier set out from the Dalian Shipyard in Northeast China's Liaoning Province under the assistance of multiple tug boats on Saturday, according to unverified videos and photos posted on Chinese social media on Saturday. Domestic news site guancha.cn also reported the possible move, citing online photos. 

The aircraft carrier's alleged movement coincided with a navigation restriction notice released by the Maritime Safety Administration of China. The notice, published on Friday, said a military mission is scheduled from Friday until May 31 in the Bohai Strait and northern part of the Yellow Sea just outside of Dalian, and other ships are prohibited from entering the designated area. According to the coordinates provided by the administration, the military mission covers a wide maritime area south of Dalian where the Type 001A is moored. 

Li Jie, a Beijing-based naval expert, told the Global Times on Sunday that the likely sixth sea trial could feature comprehensive and final tests before the warship's commissioning into the People's Liberation Army Navy.

After the Type 001A conducted its fifth sea trial from late February to early March, it stayed in the Dalian Shipyard and underwent outfitting works including flight deck painting and conducted a replenishment drill within the shipyard with the supply ship Hulunhu in late April, media reported.

Li said the sixth sea trial could again test those problems that were encountered during previous trials and then solved during the past months.

"If the ship can smoothly finish this trial mission, it indicates that it is basically fit to be delivered," Li said.

This sea trial could be crucial, and it might be one of the final trials before the aircraft carrier's commissioning, Li said.

More than a year has passed since the domestically made carrier undertook its first sea trial on May 13, 2018. News website wenweipo.com reported earlier this month that the ship will likely be commissioned within two months.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

May 31, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dungeness

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 562798
> View attachment 562799
> View attachment 562800
> View attachment 562801
> View attachment 562802
> View attachment 562803
> View attachment 562805
> View attachment 562806




Touch and go？

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Touch n Go, wire arresting landing and take off are evidenced in looking at the photo deeper. There is burnt mark on the take-off deflector,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 562798
> View attachment 562799
> View attachment 562800
> View attachment 562801
> View attachment 562802
> View attachment 562803
> View attachment 562805
> View attachment 562806


Video: https://m.weibo.cn/2632236847/4378035639759807


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## MReynolds

LKJ86 said:


> .


You should add a translation. AFAIK, the top image represents Admiral Kuznetsov, and the last two appears to represent the Liaoning and Shandong???; no idea on what carrier the second image (from the top) represent.


----------



## samsara

Top-down aircraft carrier images:

#1: Admiral Kuznetsov
#2: Varyag (unfinished)
#3: CV-16 Liaoning
#4: China's domestic CV (unnamed) {“CV-17 Shandong”}

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tsubodai

I like the name "Hainan" for a future aircraft carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

I don't think that Hainan is a realistic option!


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> I don't think that Hainan is a realistic option!


Why not?


----------



## 055_destroyer

bahadur999 said:


> Why not?


It is a small province. 

The name Guangdong will be more suitable for Type002 carrier. Liaoning a northern province already has a name on carrier. Its time for a southern province to have a name for aircraft carrier. Guangdong province which always at the forefront opening China to rest of world fits this bill to have the carrier name after it. Plus this carrier is not the most advance or prestige carrier China going to build. If it name Beijing. Once Type003 commission , Type002 being named Beijing will looks out of place since Beijing is the capital of China and being relegate to a second rate carrier sound awkward.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rashid.sarwar

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 563951


English...


----------



## Deino

rashid.sarwar said:


> English...



Just read here: 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/type...ews-discussions.416441/page-131#post-11526679



JSCh said:


>




Nice, but come on ... just give it a number and name!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Latest images ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MReynolds

Still no pennant number? I guess the Chinese state media got the commission date wrong.


----------



## Deino

MReynolds said:


> Still no pennant number? I guess the Chinese state media got the commission date wrong.




Why? Was there ever one date mentioned officially?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MReynolds

Deino said:


> Why? Was there ever one date mentioned officially?



Isn't anything from state media considered official? They gave no exact date but an estimation of end of June. And...we're here!


----------



## Deino

MReynolds said:


> Isn't anything from state media considered official? They gave no exact date but an estimation of end of June. And...we're here!



Pardon, but who is "they"? There are so many reports re-posted also by official outlets, but not written by them and as such not authorative since based on the same speculations we discuss here.

Could you please mention this report?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MReynolds

Deino said:


> Pardon, but who is "they"? There are so many reports re-posted also by official outlets, but not written by them and as such not authorative since based on the same speculations we discuss here.
> 
> Could you please mention this report?



"They" = Chinese state media. I recall I read it in this thread but now it's gone, or it was posted elsewhere in this forum. Someone here posted an article of it. I have no idea on how to search in Chinese forums, but I came up with the following from an retired Indian military commander. As I recall, this individual isn't considered the best of sources as some here mentioned in the past, BUT it did fit within the timeline.

https://theprint.in/defence/after-5...ssion-second-aircraft-carrier-by-july/221762/


----------



## Deino

MReynolds said:


> "They" = Chinese state media. I recall I read it in this thread but now it's gone, or it was posted elsewhere in this forum. Someone here posted an article of it. I have no idea on how to search in Chinese forums, but I came up with the following from an retired Indian military commander. As I recall, this individual isn't considered the best of sources as some here mentioned in the past, BUT it did fit within the timeline.
> 
> https://theprint.in/defence/after-5...ssion-second-aircraft-carrier-by-july/221762/



Ok, if it was this Indian, then please forget it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

MReynolds said:


> "They" = Chinese state media. I recall I read it in this thread but now it's gone, or it was posted elsewhere in this forum. Someone here posted an article of it. I have no idea on how to search in Chinese forums, but I came up with the following from an retired Indian military commander. As I recall, this individual isn't considered the best of sources as some here mentioned in the past, BUT it did fit within the timeline.
> 
> https://theprint.in/defence/after-5...ssion-second-aircraft-carrier-by-july/221762/


This amazing Indian guy knows "everything" on the Chinese military. He even maintains some website about Tibet. He's the kind of person who still believes that the Tibet Autonomous Region should be "liberated" by force from China today, perhaps with the help of India. Seemingly for him occupying the South Tibet merged into the Arunachal Pradesh state ain't enough, the whole precious part must be seized, just like the annexed Sikkim. This little, well hidden fact, says enough about his attitude, bias and thinking. As well as the reliability of all his information about the Chinese Military in particular and China in general!







Col (Retired) Vinayak Bhat served in the Indian Army for over 33 years. He was a satellite imagery analyst for more than two decades and served in high altitude areas of Jammu and Kashmir and North East (the northeastern India). An alumnus of National Defence Academy (NDA), he uses rajfortyseven as his Twitter's handler.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> This amazing Indian guy knows "everything" on the Chinese military. He even maintains some website about Tibet. He's the kind of person who still believes that the Tibet Autonomous Region should be "liberated" by force from China today, perhaps with the help of India. Seemingly for him occupying the South Tibet merged into the Arunachal Pradesh state ain't enough, the whole precious part must be seized, just like the annexed Sikkim. This little, well hidden fact, says enough about his attitude, bias and thinking. As well as the reliability of all his information about the Chinese Military in particular and China in general!
> 
> View attachment 567418
> 
> 
> Col (Retired) Vinayak Bhat served in the Indian Army for over 33 years. He was a satellite imagery analyst for more than two decades and served in high altitude areas of Jammu and Kashmir and North East (the northeastern India). An alumnus of National Defence Academy (NDA), he uses rajfortyseven as his Twitter's handler.



Honestly, he is just an idiot, a liar and is main intention is not to infirm but to manipulate, misinform, spread fear ... and maybe even war-mongering.

I already had several harsh disputes with him and remember quite well how he claimed that 4 PLAAF Y-20s at their regular base are a tremendous threat to India due to this forward operational base even if several more IAF Il76 transports even closer to the Chinese border are only for humanitarian duties.

The final battle I fought with him was on a promised review. Last year I got a request from him for one of my books in return for a highly qualified review in one of India's most important strategic think tanks... but soon after he got the book, he demanded an apology from my publisher. He even refused to explain what happened and blocked all conversation with me ... after some harh words via another forum I received an explanation from another member: allegedly he was upset my the maps i prepared since they don't comply with the Indian perception. He refuted the argument that my book shows the Chinese point of view and even that I marked disputed territory as disputed.

What an idiot

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## jaybird

Deino said:


> Honestly, he is just an idiot, a liar and is main intention is not to infirm but to manipulate, misinform, spread fear ... and maybe even war-mongering.
> 
> I already had several harsh disputes with him and remember quite well how he claimed that 4 PLAAF Y-20s at their regular base are a tremendous threat to India due to this forward operational base even if several more IAF Il76 transports even closer to the Chinese border are only for humanitarian duties.
> 
> The final battle I fought with him was on a promised review. Last year I got a request from him for one of my books in return for a highly qualified review in one of India's most important strategic think tanks... but soon after he got the book, he demanded an apology from my publisher. He even refused to explain what happened and blocked all conversation with me ... after some harh words via another forum I received an explanation from another member: allegedly he was upset my the maps i prepared since they don't comply with the Indian perception. He refuted the argument that my book shows the Chinese point of view and even that I marked disputed territory as disputed.
> 
> Whag an idiot



I remember reading about your book review incident with someone. But you didn't mention his name at the time. Now we know who the joker was. Can't believe you actually trust him enough to sent him a free book. First notice him from the Doklam standoff with his analysis on satellite imagery as rajfortyseven.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

jaybird said:


> I remember reading about your book review incident with someone. But you didn't mention his name at the time. Now we know who the joker was. Can't believe you actually trust him enough to sent him a free book. First notice him from the Doklam standoff with his analysis on satellite imagery as rajfortyseven.


what book? Any link to take a look or buy?



Deino said:


> Honestly, he is just an idiot, a liar and is main intention is not to infirm but to manipulate, misinform, spread fear ... and maybe even war-mongering.
> 
> I already had several harsh disputes with him and remember quite well how he claimed that 4 PLAAF Y-20s at their regular base are a tremendous threat to India due to this forward operational base even if several more IAF Il76 transports even closer to the Chinese border are only for humanitarian duties.
> 
> The final battle I fought with him was on a promised review. Last year I got a request from him for one of my books in return for a highly qualified review in one of India's most important strategic think tanks... but soon after he got the book, he demanded an apology from my publisher. He even refused to explain what happened and blocked all conversation with me ... after some harh words via another forum I received an explanation from another member: allegedly he was upset my the maps i prepared since they don't comply with the Indian perception. He refuted the argument that my book shows the Chinese point of view and even that I marked disputed territory as disputed.
> 
> Whag an idiot


Give me a link to your book please. Thx.



Deino said:


> Honestly, he is just an idiot, a liar and is main intention is not to infirm but to manipulate, misinform, spread fear ... and maybe even war-mongering.
> 
> I already had several harsh disputes with him and remember quite well how he claimed that 4 PLAAF Y-20s at their regular base are a tremendous threat to India due to this forward operational base even if several more IAF Il76 transports even closer to the Chinese border are only for humanitarian duties.
> 
> The final battle I fought with him was on a promised review. Last year I got a request from him for one of my books in return for a highly qualified review in one of India's most important strategic think tanks... but soon after he got the book, he demanded an apology from my publisher. He even refused to explain what happened and blocked all conversation with me ... after some harh words via another forum I received an explanation from another member: allegedly he was upset my the maps i prepared since they don't comply with the Indian perception. He refuted the argument that my book shows the Chinese point of view and even that I marked disputed territory as disputed.
> 
> Whag an idiot


I found the book on your facebook page. Thx.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

Are we talking about the Raj guy 

He is a total loser 

always lying and preparing false material

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

Vinayak Bhat has a lot of mistakes which are quiet embarrassing for someone who served in the Indian IC. Some of his details are wrong or not up-to-date. However, even if several people here have something personal against him, saying the everything he provide is total BS would also be wrong. He does, from time to time, unveil new info regarding China and expose new locations.


----------



## Deino

jaybird said:


> I remember reading about your book review incident with someone. But you didn't mention his name at the time. Now we know who the joker was. Can't believe you actually trust him enough to sent him a free book. First notice him from the Doklam standoff with his analysis on satellite imagery as rajfortyseven.




For good luck it was not me, but my publisher .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

After some days without any news, finally a new picture od the Type 002 carrier at Dalian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Could it be another sea trial is being prepared?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*China’s new aircraft carrier set to miss 70th anniversary parade as sea trials continue* _(South China Morning Post – 2019-07-11)_

• Domestically developed Type 001A unlikely to be ready before the end of the year, experts say
• Naval parade is planned for October 1 to celebrate founding of the People’s Republic of China in 1949

China’s first home-grown aircraft carrier will not be ready in time to take part in the naval parade planned as part of the celebrations to mark the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People’s Republic of China, military sources said.

Observers say the vessel, known as the Type 001A, has yet to complete its sea trials, although there have been no statements to that effect from the People’s Liberation Army, China’s military.

“Based on its current progress [in its sea trials], the carrier won’t appear on October 1 [China’s National Day]. It’s more likely the giant ship will be ready by the end of the year, and then be formally commissioned into the navy,” a person familiar with the project said.

“I am disappointed with such a result, but it’s a fact that the Type 001A is not on the weapons list for the National Day celebration,” said the source, who spoke on condition of anonymity.

“The ship needs to complete a series of laborious and comprehensive tests, which is the most important stage in proving it is a real battleship.”

The Type 001A’s likely absence from the parade is nothing new. Several military experts predicted it would be ready in time for the PLA Navy’s 70th anniversary parade in the Yellow Sea off the coast of Qingdao in Shandong province on April 23, but the vessel – based on China’s first aircraft carrier, the Liaoning – failed to show.

Where once Beijing might have allowed military hardware that was still under development to take part, for public relations reasons, in a high-profile parade such as the one planned for October, the Central Military Commission (CMC), headed by President Xi Jinping, now sets much higher standards, according to Beijing-based naval expert Li Jie.

“The CMC demands all new weapons undergo a series of strict tests and trials, and no longer allows these things to be rushed through so they [the hardware] are ready by a certain date or so they can take part in a parade,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> *China’s new aircraft carrier set to miss 70th anniversary parade as sea trials continue* _(South China Morning Post – 2019-07-11)_
> ....



But there is still hope, since this report is written by Minnie Chan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Globenim

samsara said:


> *China’s new aircraft carrier set to miss 70th anniversary parade as sea trials continue* _(South China Morning Post – 2019-07-11)_


Hand it to the South China Morning Post come up with a "miss" story for a project that's on schedule.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> But there is still hope, since this report is written by Minnie Chan!


Quite aware of the possibility, still, just for fun, indeed each of us can bet whether or not the CV-002 will make it into the parade show of the 70th Anniversary of the PRC.

I opt to believe what this SCMP article says, be it Minnie Chan or someone else.

Just post down one's own position, we all can check later by the 1st October 

Btw I did not see the SCMP made the wrong "guess" for the earlier 70th Anniversary of PLA Navy regarding the participation of the CV-002.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152517310894112768

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154617067728805891

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

She sails again, let's hope this is the final sea trial.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

More photo, these are clearer. Minesweeper 811 doing sentry duty for the aircraft carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156828084890324992

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 573371
> View attachment 573372




Back home


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaybird

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 573391



Pretty sharp turn for a carrier. But why the pic so small like a stamp? Could this be hinting the Chinese satellite capability of tracking evasive and fast moving maneuver carriers at sea?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 573371
> View attachment 573372




Sorry to ask again, but has she returned or was this image only taken while passing this smaller vessel?


----------



## lcloo

Image of video taken some times ago, from CCTV news. No report of 002 back to port, yet.






Barrack ship #89 has disappeared. 002 not coming back? What is 052D doing there?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China's second aircraft carrier can carry 50% more fighter jets than its first*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/8/13 15:54:30



China's second aircraft carrier returns to dock at Dalian Shipyard in Northeast China's Liaoning Province, May 18, 2018, after its first sea trials. The aircraft carrier, the country's first domestically built one, was launched in April 2017 and began the sea trials on May 13, 2018. File photo: 81.cn

China's second aircraft carrier can carry at least 36 domestically developed J-15 fighter jets, some 50 percent more than the country's first, state broadcaster reported on Tuesday.

China's first aircraft carrier, the _Liaoning_, can carry 24 J-15 fighter jets, China Central Television (CCTV) reported, noting the new ship's increased number of fighter jets will add to its already considerable capability.

Although the second carrier known as the Type 001A is similar to the _Liaoning_, it has an optimized flight deck, reduced weapon areas and a smaller superstructure with added deck areas, Li Jie, a Beijing-based naval expert, told the Global Times on Tuesday, noting that it also has an enlarged hanger, but reduced space for missile storage compared to the _Liaoning_.

These extra areas allow the new carrier to carry 50 percent more J-15 fighter jets, Li said.

The 24 J-15s of the _Liaoning_ could be a limit factor as a regional combat might require about 40 aircraft in order to seize air supremacy, according to Li. The 36 fighter jets on the Type 001A would greatly expand its combat capability, he said.

In addition to the 36 J-15 fighter jets, the medium-sized Type 001A can carry other types of aircraft including helicopters, analysts said.

The US operates much larger aircraft carriers, including the Nimitz class which can carry about 60 aircraft, while the country's latest Ford class can carry about 75.

Hu Wenming, chairman of China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation and head of China's aircraft carrier program, said "China now has a mature development and construction team, and the average age of team members is only 36," CCTV reported.

"Whatever type of aircraft carrier our country wants to develop in the future, we can make it on our own," Hu said, noting that the team can build any other type of warship given its current expertise.

It took only 26 months to build and launch the Type 001A, which is China's first domestically developed aircraft carrier, almost half of the time for a foreign aircraft carrier of similar type to finish construction, CCTV reported.

The Type 001A was launched in April 2017 and has undertaken six sea trials since May 2018.

It is reportedly conducting its seventh sea trial, after setting sail on August 1. There are no signs the ship has returned to its dock as of press time.

Li said the latest, lengthy sea trial could be in preparation for its final delivery to the Chinese Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

It has been 14 days since 002 went out for sea trial on August 1st, this is exceptionally long.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aziqbal

lcloo said:


> It has been 14 days since 002 went out for sea trial on August 1st, this is exceptionally long.



not a big deal 

CV-16 spent 24 days on 9th sea trial, that was also builder trials

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Looks like 002 might get to stay in the dry dock, if so that is good news. scrap the bottom hulls, repaints and clean up for hand-over. So will it be numbered 17? Will it be named Shandong?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


>



Interesting ... but has the carrier itself also returned?


----------



## JSCh

Deino said:


> Interesting ... but has the carrier itself also returned?


No

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

August 17, 2019










https://m.weibo.cn/5392971425/4406355341232307

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMG_12

LKJ86 said:


> August 17, 2019
> View attachment 574574
> 
> 
> View attachment 574575
> 
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/5392971425/4406355341232307


I see two huge ripples, any idea how are they formed?


----------



## aziqbal

Someone measure the turning cycle

They are putting the carrier through it’s paces


----------



## Globenim

Game.Invade said:


> I see two huge ripples, any idea how are they formed?


Do the same thing that happens at the bottom of the picture, just at the other two spots at an earlier point in time? Or do you want to know the physics behind it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

JSCh said:


> *China's second aircraft carrier can carry 50% more fighter jets than its first*
> By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/8/13 15:54:30
> 
> 
> 
> China's second aircraft carrier returns to dock at Dalian Shipyard in Northeast China's Liaoning Province, May 18, 2018, after its first sea trials. The aircraft carrier, the country's first domestically built one, was launched in April 2017 and began the sea trials on May 13, 2018. File photo: 81.cn
> 
> China's second aircraft carrier can carry at least 36 domestically developed J-15 fighter jets, some 50 percent more than the country's first, state broadcaster reported on Tuesday.
> 
> China's first aircraft carrier, the _Liaoning_, can carry 24 J-15 fighter jets, China Central Television (CCTV) reported, noting the new ship's increased number of fighter jets will add to its already considerable capability.
> 
> Although the second carrier known as the Type 001A is similar to the _Liaoning_, it has an optimized flight deck, reduced weapon areas and a smaller superstructure with added deck areas, Li Jie, a Beijing-based naval expert, told the Global Times on Tuesday, noting that it also has an enlarged hanger, but reduced space for missile storage compared to the _Liaoning_.
> 
> These extra areas allow the new carrier to carry 50 percent more J-15 fighter jets, Li said.
> 
> The 24 J-15s of the _Liaoning_ could be a limit factor as a regional combat might require about 40 aircraft in order to seize air supremacy, according to Li. The 36 fighter jets on the Type 001A would greatly expand its combat capability, he said.
> 
> In addition to the 36 J-15 fighter jets, the medium-sized Type 001A can carry other types of aircraft including helicopters, analysts said.
> 
> The US operates much larger aircraft carriers, including the Nimitz class which can carry about 60 aircraft, while the country's latest Ford class can carry about 75.
> 
> Hu Wenming, chairman of China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation and head of China's aircraft carrier program, said "China now has a mature development and construction team, and the average age of team members is only 36," CCTV reported.
> 
> "Whatever type of aircraft carrier our country wants to develop in the future, we can make it on our own," Hu said, noting that the team can build any other type of warship given its current expertise.
> 
> It took only 26 months to build and launch the Type 001A, which is China's first domestically developed aircraft carrier, almost half of the time for a foreign aircraft carrier of similar type to finish construction, CCTV reported.
> 
> The Type 001A was launched in April 2017 and has undertaken six sea trials since May 2018.
> 
> It is reportedly conducting its seventh sea trial, after setting sail on August 1. There are no signs the ship has returned to its dock as of press time.
> 
> Li said the latest, lengthy sea trial could be in preparation for its final delivery to the Chinese Navy.



US Carriers, carry AWACS E-2D, C-2 Grey hound, SAR & ASW helos, besides the Fighter aircrafts and EW Growlers.

What will the Chinese aircraft carriers be carrying besides the Fighter aircrafts?


----------



## AMG_12

Globenim said:


> Do the same thing that happens at the bottom of the picture, just at the other two spots at an earlier point in time? Or do you want to know the physics behind it?


I want to know what caused it at those two spots, the carrier or something else. Thanks.


----------



## lcloo

Khafee said:


> US Carriers, carry AWACS E-2D, C-2 Grey hound, SAR & ASW helos, besides the Fighter aircrafts and EW Growlers.
> 
> What will the Chinese aircraft carriers be carrying besides the Fighter aircrafts?


With exception of fixed wing AWACS and transport plane, we have seen them on Liaoning, J15 fighter jets, SAR, ASW and early warning radar helicopters. 

CV16 Liaoning and 002 might have problem to launch fixed wing AWACS and transport planes so you will have to wait for 003 aircraft carrier in 2022-2023. Meanwhile J15D for EW, fixed wing AWACS and its transport variant are either in test flight stages or ready to be put into production. They will be ready to land on 003 in 2022-2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


>




What are they doing there?


----------



## JSCh

Deino said:


> What are they doing there?


Probably testing the ship maneuverability?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 055_destroyer

Deino said:


> What are they doing there?


Simulating being attack by dive-bomber and take strong evasive action.... :O

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


> Probably testing the ship maneuverability?



To admit; I haven't noticed the ship and saw only circles in the water  ... stupid me.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Come back finally.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 575539




And so there are tyre markings on the deck ... but are they the same as before?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

August 28, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

Seems indeed as if she's preparing for yet another cruise ... reported by @HenriKenhmann/EastPendulum, the Type 002 carrier will eventually leave Dalian for its 8th and final sortie on 28. August to 3. September and most observers expect it soon thereafter to be handed over to the PLAN.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166027934211035136

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168062922892832769


----------



## LKJ86

September 1, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> September 1, 2019
> View attachment 576901




So the ship is still at Dalian and not as expected out for her final trail?


----------



## samsara

_From a mainlander Chinese blogger, *Eva Zheng*'s tweet on 2019.9.2:_

China's type 002 aircraft carrier has completed its 7th sea trial.
Satellite images revealed that it has performed perfect Anderson turn maneuver during its 22-days *acceptance trial* by PLA Navy.
It's expected to be *commissioned on October 1st*, 70th Anniversary of the Founding of People's Republic of China.

See a brief Douyin (TikTok) footage attached at that tweet.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168430513847185409
From her info, it seems that the 7th sea trial was the last trial voyage indeed, the carrier is now finishing its details for the commissioning. Time will divulge for the info accuracy.


----------



## Deino

To admit, I don't know how reliable she is ... some of her posts are rather strange IMO

By the way, any news concerning the alleged final cruise before hand-over? I think Henri K. posted that there was a security warning for these days, but it seems, the ship is still at Dalian!


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> To admit, I don't know how reliable she is ... some of her posts are rather strange IMO
> 
> By the way, any news concerning the alleged final cruise before hand-over? I think Henri K. posted that there was a security warning for these days, but it seems, the ship is still at Dalian!


It seems there is no such voyage as Henri K. speculated earlier. The cordoned sea area might be for other purpose. Instead we saw the pictures of the shipyard workers' activities onboard the carrier, consistent with Eva's info. She is just not focusing on military topics yet she's a serious kind, I know that part (of being real and serious one). She covers more other topics of BRI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> It seems there is no such voyage as Henri K. speculated earlier. The cordoned sea area might be for other purpose. Instead we saw the pictures of the shipyard workers' activities onboard the carrier, consistent with Eva's info. She is just not focusing on military topics yet she's a serious kind, I know that part (of being real and serious one). She covers more other topics of BRI.




Thanks again for your explanation


----------



## LKJ86

Via @热武器时代的爱情故事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @从小就黑 from Weibo


----------



## smooth manifold

when will it be commissioned?


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.wenweipo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @浩汉-红鲨RedShark from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

September 18, 2019







Via @老人长春 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

And so the question now is, when will it be handed over and commissioned and will it enter the dock for a final inspection, some maintenance and - besides adding the number - a last coat of paint?


----------



## lcloo

Photo update:- cleaning up for big day.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> Photo update:- cleaning up for big day.
> 
> View attachment 580739
> View attachment 580740



So hand over quite soon ?... or only to celebrate 1st October?


----------



## 055_destroyer

Deino said:


> So hand over quite soon ?... or only to celebrate 1st October?


Non commission ship are not needed to be decorate for any events.


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> So hand over quite soon ?... or only to celebrate 1st October?


Most likely the October 1st celebration, but I am hoping for hand-over though.


----------



## nang2

Deino said:


> So hand over quite soon ?... or only to celebrate 1st October?


My guess is for the hand-over. I don't recall Chinese celebrate the national day on any unfinished work/project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 055_destroyer

A great day by spoil by domestic carrier not able to commission and join PLAN to celebrate 70th anniversary of PRC. I suspect the carrier got major problem. The project chief shall be sacked.


----------



## LKJ86

October 7, 2019





Via @大鱼儿honey from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @从小就黑 from Weibo


----------



## JSCh

*國產航母重啟主機 外界預計月內最後一次海試*
2019-10-12

【文匯網訊】(香港文匯網記者 宋偉)國產航母近日再次啟動主機，一個月前在艦島搭起的腳手架現已全部撤除，工人正在甲板清理前次海試艦載機降落留下的「輪胎印」。12日，航母煙囪冒出縷縷青煙，登艦懸梯口處再次出現歷次海試前都會設置的哨兵崗亭。外界預計，國產航母月內可能將展開最後一輪出海試航。





圖片攝影：記者宋偉





圖片攝影：記者宋偉





圖片攝影：記者宋偉





圖片攝影：記者宋偉





圖片攝影：記者宋偉





圖片攝影：記者宋偉





圖片攝影：記者宋偉





圖片攝影：記者宋偉





圖片攝影：記者宋偉​
_*Translation:*_

*The domestic aircraft carrier restarts its engine. Speculated to carry out last sea trial within the month.*
2019-10-12

[Wuhui.com] (Hong Kong Wenhui.com reporter Song Wei) The domestic aircraft carrier has recently started the main engine again. The scaffolding set up on the island a month ago has been completely removed. The workers are cleaning the "tire mark" left by the previous carrier sea trial. On the 12th, smoke emerged from the aircraft carrier chimney, and the sentinel booths that were posted on all previous sea trials appeared again at the landing board. It is expected that the domestic aircraft carrier will launch the final round of sea trials within the month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

*


JSCh said:



The domestic aircraft carrier restarts its engine. Speculated to carry out last sea trial within the month.
2019-10-12

Click to expand...

*


JSCh said:


> ...


*
*
Has she left as expected?


----------



## JSCh

Deino said:


> Has she left as expected?


捣蛋就对 


今天 10:38 来自 Weibo.intl
002又出发了





Today 10:38 from weibo,
002 is out again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Thanks ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @龙龑之 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wali87

I thought type 002 is going to have a CATOBAR launch system but it appears to have a ski jump. Please enlighten me if I’m mistaken.


----------



## vi-va

wali87 said:


> I thought type 002 is going to have a CATOBAR launch system but it appears to have a ski jump. Please enlighten me if I’m mistaken.


No offense, you disconnect from the military world for a long time. At least 4-5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wali87

no Offense, you are funny and of no help. 


viva_zhao said:


> No offense, you disconnect from the military world for a long time. At least 4-5 years.


----------



## vi-va

wali87 said:


> no Offense, you are funny and of no help.


Just ask around, I bet 99% PDF members knew Type 002 is ski jump at least 4-5 years ago. You are the few, dude.

Btw, Type 003 can be found here:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/type...002-aircraft-carrier-news-discussions.416166/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wali87

viva_zhao said:


> Just ask around, I bet 99% PDF members knew Type 002 is ski jump at least 4-5 years ago. You are the few, dude.
> 
> Btw, Type 003 can be found here:
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/type...002-aircraft-carrier-news-discussions.416166/



Right, so you made an effort to troll but couldn't answer a simple question. Never mind i got my answer. 

Anyhow thanks for the link.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

wali87 said:


> Right, so you made an effort to troll but couldn't answer a simple question. Never mind i got my answer.
> 
> Anyhow thanks for the link.



Honestly, that's not "an effort to troll" but indeed a legitime question and IMO even joke. After all the discussions concerning now why the 002 has a ramp only shows that you indeed missed a lot of discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86

Via @一蓑烟雨任平生sjs from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 585028
> 
> Via @一蓑烟雨任平生sjs from Weibo



... is this a J-15 with folded wings or a helicopter??


----------



## LKJ86

October 20, 2019

























Via www.wenweipo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

LKJ86 said:


> October 20, 2019
> View attachment 585293
> View attachment 585294
> View attachment 585295
> View attachment 585296
> View attachment 585297
> View attachment 585298
> View attachment 585300
> View attachment 585301
> 
> Via www.wenweipo.com




It was a really, really short trip. Looks like it was an "unplanned" or "unexpected" sea trial.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Dungeness said:


> It was a really, really short trip. Looks like it was an "unplanned" or "unexpected" sea trial.



Indeed, but more an "unplanned" or "unexpected" end of that trail.


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> Indeed, but more an "unplanned" or "unexpected" end of that trail.




No need to worry, the last test cruise for the Liaoning before it entered service lasted also only 4 days (August 27-30, 2012).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186299651755954177

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nang2

Deino said:


> No need to worry, the last test cruise for the Liaoning before it entered service lasted also only 4 days (August 27-30, 2012).
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186299651755954177


Maybe just a shock test? I am speculating wildly.


----------



## Deino

nang2 said:


> Maybe just a shock test? I am speculating wildly.



To admit after similar ups and downs emotionally during the last hours - I unfortunately didn't have my data at hand - I'm now much more relieved.
Following its last test cruise in late August 2012, the number 16 was painted on 2. September and the name "Liaoning" became more or less confirmed one week later. It was commissioned on 25th September.

So let's wait and see....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @从小就黑 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

17？？？




Via www.top81cn.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @从小就黑 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> 17？？？
> View attachment 586469
> 
> Via www.top81cn.cn


FINALLY… 

I will be much surprised if the hull number is not *17*  tho its provincial name to use is still not very clear. 

In that case I will relearn again my basic knowledge on PLA after spending several years watching them here and there  like a class, retake the courses once more time

Upon the completion of 002, I am looking forward to the Dalian Shipyard, will it be renovated before taking the next carrier? Or will it simply be working on next carrier after a short pause? Or else, some surprise as usual  Just some queries in my head.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @香港文匯網 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nang2

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 586566
> View attachment 586567
> View attachment 586568
> View attachment 586569
> View attachment 586570
> View attachment 586571
> View attachment 586572
> View attachment 586573
> View attachment 586574
> 
> Via @香港文匯網 from Weibo


Haha, someone or some group is really waiting for this moment 24/7 to capture it.


----------



## lcloo

Have you received the message??? LOL!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> Have you received the message??? LOL!!!
> 
> View attachment 586706




That's not real???


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> That's not real???


No, it's just a psed photo, a light joke from a poster.

10086 is a China telco SMS service number, like tele-marketing messaging type.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> No, it's just a psed photo, a light joke from a poster.
> 
> 10086 is a China telco SMS service number, like tele-marketing messaging type.


----------



## Deino

Did they stop painting the number or is it simply we haven't seen the final result?


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> Did they stop painting the number or is it simply we haven't seen the final result?




OedoSoldier's reply!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189823551588552705

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

test what though! test wether the paint works or not! does every single little thing need thorough testing before aproved? even the paint?


----------



## lcloo

Painting is not a simple job of brushing a coat onto a surface, especially on a ship's hull that is subjected to salt, waves, high variation of temperatures etc. To most of us a paint is a paint, period. But that is not what paint specialist have in their mind.

Bonding between a fresh paint and an old coat of paint have very short life time. Normally the old paint is scrapped and the surface may be sand blasted before re-applying new primer and outer coat. In this aircraft carrier pennant number's case, I think they use chemical instead.

I think what they did was to apply white paint mixed with some kind of chemical on to the old surface, and then scrapped the white paint after the chemical has reacted with the old surface. For good bonding effect, several days are need before the treated surface can be painted again, to ensure that the outer coat of paint do not peel off in short time period.

This is what I get to know from a paint supplier for house paint. He said after applying primer paint to your house walls, normally a week is need before you can apply the second layer of paint, i.e. surface coat. Otherwise, the paint will peel off or blisters of air bubble may appear in one or two years.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Char

lcloo said:


> Have you received the message??? LOL!!!
> 
> View attachment 586706



No, I'm China Unicom user.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

The Type 002 carrier at Dalian is still waiting no be numbered and at least I can't see any sign that there is work on it today.

(Images via @10969YUKIKAZE)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @邢予潇Vlong from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> The Type 002 carrier at Dalian is still waiting no be numbered and at least I can't see any sign that there is work on it today.
> 
> (Images via @10969YUKIKAZE)



However I'm a bit skeptical ... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190562884809572353


LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 587258
> 
> Via @邢予潇Vlong from Weibo




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190642610513285120


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> However I'm a bit skeptical ...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190562884809572353
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190642610513285120


You should also pay attention to Hull 89...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> You should also pay attention to Hull 89...



Yes, you are correct, on 29th October the crewship was still sitting in front of the carrier, so this cannot be from the first painting! Thanks.


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> HMM?? Now I'm confused since neither in Your latest post nor in those images I posted earlier this morning '89' is visible.... or am I blind?


That is right.
But it was there on October 29, 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> That is right.
> But it was there on October 29, 2019.



So then the question is, is this indeed that small bark again, which was used for painting the number?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> So then the question is, is this indeed that small bark again, which was used for painting the number?
> 
> View attachment 587279
> View attachment 587280


I think so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Water based chalk paint could be used for painting a few days ago. Water based chalk paint can be easily washed off leaving no trace.

If my memory serve me right, number 16 was painted on the super structure of Liaoning (when the ship was under major refit a few months ago) and was washed off later, and a few days after that, the real coat of paint was applied on the same place.

edit: Ok I found it, check post #365 and #366 on Liaoning thread (page 25 September 2018). They painted the number, then they erased it, and then repaint the number again after a few days. So, this is just a normal procedure to paint pennant number on old paint surface.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> Water based chalk paint could be used for painting a few days ago. Water based chalk paint can be easily washed off leaving no trace.
> 
> If my memory serve me right, number 16 was painted on the super structure of Liaoning (when the ship was under major refit a few months ago) and was washed off later, and a few days after that, the real coat of paint was applied on the same place.
> 
> edit: Ok I found it, check post #365 and #366 on Liaoning thread (page 25 September 2018). They painted the number, then they erased it, and then repaint the number again after a few days. So, this is just a normal procedure to paint pennant number on old paint surface.




I must admit, I admire you and your ability to remember such things and even more to find them. Hats off!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @从小就黑 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 587458
> 
> Via @从小就黑 from Weibo




And here it says, "She (is) ready!" ... but I still can't se a number... or am i wrong?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190965879351037952


----------



## PeacefulWar

Deino said:


> And here it says, "She (is) ready!" ... but I still can't se a number... or am i wrong?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190965879351037952


Maybe ready to paint


----------



## samsara

PeacefulWar said:


> Maybe ready to paint


Or she's ready, yet wait for the proper introduction. Some early pic just steals all the fun. I grasp it if the concerned parties don't want such spoiling in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Still nothing?!!


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Still nothing?!!


November 4, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> November 4, 2019
> View attachment 587718



Pardon, but what does this post say? Looks more like cosmetics that painting a number?!


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/5044281310/4435252644944369

The hull is being cleaned.


Deino said:


> Pardon, but what does this post say? Looks more like cosmetics that painting a number?!


----------



## vi-va

Deino said:


> Pardon, but what does this post say? Looks more like cosmetics that painting a number?!


cleaning


----------



## Deino

So indeed, preparing for the party and cleaning & cosmetics!

Thanks


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> So indeed, preparing for the party and cleaning & cosmetics!
> 
> Thanks


She is a lady. She will attend party. She needs cleaning, salon, cosmetics, new clothes and some hairdo  lol

We all will peek at her during the party… the men's eyes  full of amor

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Are these recent images?

https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2596347


----------



## Deino

Still no big news from Dalian ... the Type 002 carrier is still being cleaned and painted.
(Image via by78/SDF)


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Still no big news from Dalian ... the Type 002 carrier is still being cleaned and painted.
> (Image via by78/SDF)
> 
> View attachment 588057


The picture is just from the old video:


LKJ86 said:


> https://m.weibo.cn/5044281310/4435252644944369
> 
> The hull is being cleaned.


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> The picture is just from the old video:



Thanks ... must have missed that, but that old is quite relative, if it is from 4th November?!


----------



## JSCh

捣蛋就对 


今天 10:18 来自 微博 weibo.com
刚刚002航母再次离开船厂




Just now 002 AC just leave shipyard. ???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


> 捣蛋就对
> 
> 
> 今天 10:18 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 刚刚002航母再次离开船厂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just now 002 AC just leave shipyard. ???




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194832964984565760

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

samsara said:


> She is a lady. She will attend party. She needs cleaning, salon, cosmetics, new clothes and some hairdo  lol
> 
> We all will peek at her during the party… the men's eyes  full of amor


Are you talking about 002? Please, it's already yesterday's news. 003 is where it's at.


----------



## lcloo

Type 055 DDG #101 was commissioned at a naval base, and there are other precedents as well, so there is a chance that 002 might be commissioned at naval base instead of at ship builder's yard. 

And this latest cruise may not be a sea trial.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

兵器杂志-肖宁
11分钟前 来自 兵器影像超话
兵器影像超话 台媒消息：中国首艘自制航母002航母及相关护卫舰队昨日晚间即从台湾海峡北端进入，美国、日本、中国台湾三方均全程监控中。台官员透露，002航母返回大连母港的时间点，应该也会在台湾“大选”投票日前后。
据透露，美国海军DDG 108导弹驱逐舰与日本海上自卫队DDG172岛风号导弹驱逐舰均尾随在002航母编队后，而台湾海军舰队则自昨晚起即在海上进行监控中。 002航母首次远海长航，跟上次辽宁舰一样，是选择相对安全的方式前往南海，靠着中国海峡线约15至20浬的海域航行，并到南海进行较密集的海上测试 ，预估也会在农历年前返回大连母港
*Weapon Magazine-Xiao Ning
11 minutes ago*

*Taiwan media news:* China's first self-made aircraft carrier 002 aircraft carrier and related escort fleet entered the northern end of the Taiwan Strait yesterday evening, and the United States, Japan, and Taiwan were all monitoring. Taiwan officials revealed that the time when the 002 aircraft carrier returned to Dalian’s home port should also be around the “election” day in Taiwan.

According to reports, the US Navy's DDG 108 guided missile destroyer and the Japanese Maritime Self-Defense Force DDG172 Shimakaze guided missile destroyer all followed the formation of the 002 aircraft carrier, while the Taiwanese naval fleet was monitoring at sea since last night. The 002 aircraft carrier’s first long-distance long-haul flight, similar to the last time with CNS Liaoning, has chosen a relatively safe route to travel to the South China Sea, she sail on a distance 15 to 20 miles off the mainland side of Taiwan Straits, and to conduct more intensive sea tests in the South China Sea. Will return to Dalian's home port before the Lunar New Year.




​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196004120022274049

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

May be waiting for the chef de la chefs to come back from Brazil to officiate the commissioning ceremony in Sanya base.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ILC

Is it possible that 002 will join south sea fleet?


----------



## lcloo

002 with two digit serial numbered j15 onboard on the way to South China Sea.




















*East Pendulum*‏ @*HenriKenhmann* 19m19 minutes ago


Le 2e porte-avions chinois qui est actuellement en route vers la mer de Chine méridionale avait récupéré plusieurs chasseurs J-15 au centre d’entraînement aéronaval de Xingcheng. Le processus de validation pour ce navire semble être très différent de celui du Liaoning.

The second Chinese aircraft carrier currently en route to the South China Sea had recovered several J-15 fighters from the Xingcheng Naval Air Training Centre. The validation process for this vessel appears to be very different from that of the Liaoning.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Duan Dang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

There she is, Sanya, Hainan island, South China Sea.

If this ship is commissioned in Hainan, shouldn't it be named PLANS Hainan?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

lcloo said:


> There she is, Sanya, Hainan island, South China Sea.
> 
> If this ship is commissioned in Hainan, shouldn't it be named PLANS Hainan?
> View attachment 590130


Much agree! Now I also guess this 2nd carrier may much likely be named CNS Hainan.

We all know that this early carrier will be the small size one among China's growing carrier fleets. And the 002 will be part of the PLAN SSF. Based on these two considerations, the name of Hainan Province fits very well this new carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GS Zhou

lcloo said:


> If this ship is commissioned in Hainan, shouldn't it be named PLANS Hainan?





samsara said:


> We all know that this early carrier will be the small size one among China's growing carrier fleets. And the 002 will be part of the PLAN SSF. Based on these two considerations, the name of Hainan Province fits very well this new carrier.



But, but if the naming criteria is based upon where the ship is commissioned or deployed, the inner land provinces with no coastal line will lose the chance for carrier naming forever!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

samsara said:


> Much agree! Now I also guess this 2nd carrier may much likely be named CNS Hainan.
> 
> We all know that this early carrier will be the small size one among China's growing carrier fleets. And the 002 will be part of the PLAN SSF. Based on these two considerations, the name of Hainan Province fits very well this new carrier.



There was already someone from last year predicted that the Type 002 will not be named after Shandong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196717199697645568

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

GS Zhou said:


> But, but if the naming criteria is based upon where the ship is commissioned or deployed, the inner land provinces with no coastal line will lose the chance for carrier naming forever!


Not really. Of course those hinterland provinces with no access to the seas that we know [although they have their own versions of seas (Chinese creativities), mostly the large lakes regarded as seas that I encountered in Yunnan, Inner Mongolia, Qinghai and I believe there are more] will get their fare chances to put their names on China's future carriers. How can the authority ever ignore those large and significant provinces like Xinjiang, Tibet, Sichuan in naming the large or super large carriers?

Now just imagine the psychological impact for the nation of China to witness the names of those vast provinces Xinjiang (4X the size of California), Tibet and Sichuan, and even Taiwan being put as the names of those large carriers? Hong Kong as well, but perhaps it's reserved till 2047 waiting the 50 years reunification 
They will be really awesome. 

I wish that I can witness that pivotal moment one by one.

#天耀中华

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

There is the Type 002 carrier at the Yulin Naval Base, Hainan.
(Image via by78/SDF)


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197396735376670720

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197396735376670720


Seven J15, three Z8/Z18 and one Z9. Although with-out pennant number, it is obvious that the navy has taken over the ship from the ship builder.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹熊_白玮 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## smooth manifold

when will it be commissioned? Next week or next month?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Slightly bigger versions of previously shared satellite photos showing the Type 002 carrier at Sanya.

(Images via @Jason007)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

work is in progress at the bow ski ramp of 002, it is located at the same place as where the pennant number 16 was painted for Liaoning.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> work is in progress at the bow ski ramp of 002, it is located at the same place as where the pennant number 16 was painted for Liaoning.
> 
> View attachment 591263




Another blurred image, albeit closer than the one posted before suggest that the PLAN appear to be painting the pennant number on the flight deck. 

Also at Twitter there are some posts, which suggest it has been numbered already and handover and commissioning will likely happen soon.

(Image via by78/SDF)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Deino said:


> Slightly bigger versions of previously shared satellite photos showing the Type 002 carrier at Sanya.
> 
> (Images via @Jason007)
> 
> View attachment 591086
> View attachment 591087



002 is already have her air regiment?


----------



## vi-va

Brainsucker said:


> 002 is already have her air regiment?


I think so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Following article is talking about the flight history of the carrier-borne jet fighter J-15 onboard China's first aircraft carrier, CV-16 Liaoning, seven years ago, and nowadays…

And the 2nd aircraft carrier is having its (pennant) numbers being painted in the military port in Hainan, so admission into navy is coming pretty soon.

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/DJ39bLjmuHuFDu1pKWaynA


----------



## Deino

Brainsucker said:


> 002 is already have her air regiment?




I don't think so, at leat not yet and as long as no more J-15s are being built.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Number is painted, but.... hidden by canvas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> Number is painted, but.... hidden by canvas.
> 
> View attachment 591480



But I see no cover on the island!?


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> But I see no cover on the island!?
> 
> View attachment 591486
> View attachment 591488
> View attachment 591489


May be they will pain it later?


----------



## Deino

Even if barely visible due to the low quality of these two images, there is at least something going on with the Type 002 carrier at Sanya: flags, the crew lining up on flight deck ... not sure if the true commissioning ceremony or just a rehearsal?

(Image via by78/SDF)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## smooth manifold

Deino said:


> Even if barely visible due to the low quality of these two images, there is at least something going on with the Type 002 carrier at Sanya: flags, the crew lining up on flight deck ... not sure if the true commissioning ceremony or just a rehearsal?
> 
> (Image via by78/SDF)
> 
> View attachment 591826
> View attachment 591827



when will it be in commission? Next week seems not possible.


----------



## Deino

smooth manifold said:


> when will it be in commission? Next week seems not possible.




Why do you think so?


----------



## Bogeyman

Chinese navy set to build fourth aircraft carrier, but plans for a more advanced ship are put on hold
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/mil...-set-build-fourth-aircraft-carrier-plans-more


----------



## nang2

Bogeyman said:


> Chinese navy set to build fourth aircraft carrier, but plans for a more advanced ship are put on hold
> https://www.scmp.com/news/china/mil...-set-build-fourth-aircraft-carrier-plans-more


Nowadays the quality of news is horrific. Anyone can spin up a story just by referring to some "military insiders". Even I could qualify as a military insider (I grew up in an actual military base).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Bogeyman said:


> Chinese navy set to build fourth aircraft carrier, but plans for a more advanced ship are put on hold
> https://www.scmp.com/news/china/mil...-set-build-fourth-aircraft-carrier-plans-more




Just look at the author  ... nuff said


----------



## zectech

Bogeyman said:


> Chinese navy set to build fourth aircraft carrier, but plans for a more advanced ship are put on hold
> https://www.scmp.com/news/china/mil...-set-build-fourth-aircraft-carrier-plans-more





Type 001: In service
Type 001A: Soon to be in service
Type 002: Under construction
Type 002: Could be started as early as 2021
Nuclear 003: No date yet

Not too different than what SCMP stated a year ago from the same author.


----------



## smooth manifold

Bogeyman said:


> Chinese navy set to build fourth aircraft carrier, but plans for a more advanced ship are put on hold
> https://www.scmp.com/news/china/mil...-set-build-fourth-aircraft-carrier-plans-more



obviously fake news.



Deino said:


> Why do you think so?



It will not be in commission by Dec 6,2019.


----------



## Deino

smooth manifold said:


> It will not be in commission by Dec 6,2019.




But why not?


----------



## Deino

Following the latest rumours, the hand-over of the Type 002 aircraft carrier to the PLAN and commissioning to service will be on 6th December.

(Image via Bhurki/SDF via cjdby)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


>



So come on and show us finally your number and name!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Finally a clearer image of the Type 002 aircraft carrier, that is just being prepared for hand over to the #PLAN and commissioning into service at Hainan.
And indeed, the number seems to be '17'!
(Image via 92军迷/https://bbs.meyet.net)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> Finally a clearer image of the Type 002 aircraft carrier, that is just being prepared for hand over to the #PLAN and commissioning into service at Hainan.
> And indeed, the number seems to be '17'!
> (Image via 92军迷/https://bbs.meyet.net)




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201135394814869505

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## smooth manifold

Deino said:


> Following the latest rumours, the hand-over of the Type 002 aircraft carrier to the PLAN and commissioning to service will be on 6th December.
> 
> (Image via Bhurki/SDF via cjdby)
> 
> View attachment 592037


no, I don't think 6th is correct. It should be no earlier than 6th, Dec.


----------



## Deino

smooth manifold said:


> no, I don't think 6th is correct. It should be no earlier than 6th, Dec.




But why? What arguments are against the 6th and even more, why later?


----------



## lcloo

The boss's appointment schedule is full, he was visiting some foreign countries, attending certain meetings and events, has to meet some visiting xx prime ministers, zz presidents etc.

002 is already in the hands of PLAN, an official ceremony date is flexible and will not follow some superstitious dates as some would suggest, it depends on the schedule allocated in the boss's appointment book.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> Following the latest rumours, the hand-over of the Type 002 aircraft carrier to the PLAN and commissioning to service will be on 6th December.
> 
> (Image via Bhurki/SDF via cjdby)
> 
> View attachment 592037




Ok guys, what do you think .... will we see the commissioning as rumoured today?


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> Ok guys, what do you think .... will we see the commissioning as rumoured today?



So nothing today ...


----------



## lcloo

This is just a rumour, so read it with a pinch of salt.

Le chef de les chefs va visiter a Southern province around 15th of December. May be he will drop by the CV mother port, who knows?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Small Type 002 aircraft carrier update at Sanya: Either again another rehearsal or something has begun ... look at all the flags.
(Image via @10969YUKIKAZE/Twitter)


----------



## Deino

Still nothing visible...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

From December 8th ... either the number is gone again or they covered it again but now differently to the last images we've seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Can anyone help and clarify, please?? There are rumours posted at Weibo and reported at the SDF, stating that a guy @辽宁号总指挥长 posted, the Type 002 carrier would be named "Hunan" (湖南号)

For the moment however I cannot access Weibo or the corresponding thread at the cjdby.net-Forum: 

https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2601614-1-1.html

All I get is a "502 Bad Gateway" note. 






Does anyone have better news and also, how reliable is he?


----------



## GS Zhou

Deino said:


> the Type 002 carrier would be named "Hunan" (湖南号)


Hunan is the home province to Chairman Mao. Hunan Province deserves a much larger nuclear-powered carrier. Not this tiny one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

GS Zhou said:


> Hunan is the home province to Chairman Mao. Hunan Province deserves a much larger nuclear-powered carrier. Not this tiny one.



I think discussing the name, why or why not is on another table ... for the moment it is important to know how reliable this rumour is!


----------



## lcloo

Either beginning or end of next week, hopefully.

President Xi is visiting Macau next week, he might just drop in on Hainan island at his convenience.

Hunan? Hainan? Shanxi, Sha'an Xi? Yunan? It will be cleared by then.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206460653554348038


----------



## Deino

Not sure how reliable ... vio jobjed/SDF:



> Apparently 002 just got commissioned less than an hour ago in the presence of some high ranking individual.









Or maybe just another rehearsal?



> 14:54 - "Manning the rails, ready for commissioning"
> 
> If this news is accurate, the commissioning should be happening sometime around now, or within the next hour.
> 
> Or it might just be a rehearsal? People still aren't sure if anything is going to happen today at all.


----------



## JSCh

捣蛋就对


今天 16:47 来自 Weibo.intl
明天




Tomorrow.

Is it going to be sweet 17 on the 17th??


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


> 捣蛋就对
> 
> 
> 今天 16:47 来自 Weibo.intl
> 明天
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow.
> 
> Is it going to be sweet 17 on the 17th??




... even if it looks more like a 12?


----------



## lcloo

Colour flags and manning the rails.
posted by 辽宁号总指挥长 CJDBY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> Colour flags and manning the rails.
> posted by 辽宁号总指挥长 CJDBY
> 
> View attachment 594131




Just a rehearsal or finally the real deal?


----------



## lcloo

A final rehearsal. The big boss is still in Beijing, coming to Macau in a few days time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Another one ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

捣蛋就对


17分钟前 来自 Weibo.intl
天气有点差 别的没什么变化
17 min ago
Weather is a bit bad, otherwise no change.


----------



## JSCh

捣蛋就对


45分钟前 来自 Weibo.intl
老大快到了 仪式应该是下午3点之后 昨天是3点开始站坡滴




45 min ago
Big boss would soon arrive. Ceremony should be after 3 pm. Yesterday, manning the rails begin 3 pm.


----------



## JSCh

捣蛋就对


43分钟前 来自 Weibo.intl
很多车队




43 min ago
Fleet of buses.




​舰船知识杂志 
今天 11:20 来自 HUAWEI Mate 20 Pro
2019年12月17号，今天是个好日子呀～可能会有重磅好消息哟[二哈][二哈]，本刊今天也准备在微博发布一篇精心准备的文章～各位读者敬请期待[色] *Ship Knowledge Magazine*
Today at 11:20 from HUAWEI Mate 20 Pro
December 17, 2019, today is a good day ~ there may be heavy good news [二 哈] [二 哈], this magazine is also preparing to publish a carefully prepared article on Weibo today ~ Readers please Look forward to [色]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

JSCh said:


> 捣蛋就对
> 
> 
> 43分钟前 来自 Weibo.intl
> 很多车队
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 43 min ago
> Fleet of buses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​舰船知识杂志
> 今天 11:20 来自 HUAWEI Mate 20 Pro
> 2019年12月17号，今天是个好日子呀～可能会有重磅好消息哟[二哈][二哈]，本刊今天也准备在微博发布一篇精心准备的文章～各位读者敬请期待[色] *Ship Knowledge Magazine*
> Today at 11:20 from HUAWEI Mate 20 Pro
> December 17, 2019, today is a good day ~ there may be heavy good news [二 哈] [二 哈], this magazine is also preparing to publish a carefully prepared article on Weibo today ~ Readers please Look forward to [色]




I would much prefer 12/26.


----------



## Akasa

Its # 17.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

CV-17 Shandong

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

VVIP convoy is on the way from the airport, the number is certainly not 17. Looks like rounded top portion of 0, 2, 8 or 9.

Tonight's CCTV news may shows all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> VVIP convoy is on the way from the airport, the number is certainly not 17. Looks like rounded top portion of 0, 2, 8 or 9.
> 
> Tonight's CCTV news may shows all.
> 
> View attachment 594275



Indeed ... does not look like a "7"!


----------



## Deino

Another one ... and he two reports the "17"


----------



## 艹艹艹

*17 *Shandong

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

long_ said:


> *17 *Shandong
> View attachment 594297



Strange ... while you have this other reliable sources I know say it was again only a rehearsal and the commissioning will only occur tomorrow:

https://twitter.com/OedoSoldier/status/1206868157803028480

Here this guy however agrees with your report?

https://www.weibo.com/u/7338895219?profile_ftype=1&is_all=1#_0

How much official or reliable is this one?

https://www.weibo.com/2656274875/IlcYh1sc8?type=comment#_rnd1576578126942


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IblinI

Deino said:


> Strange ... while you have this other reliable sources I know say it was again only a rehearsal and the commissioning will only occur tomorrow:
> 
> https://twitter.com/OedoSoldier/status/1206868157803028480
> 
> Here this guy however agrees with your report?
> 
> https://www.weibo.com/u/7338895219?profile_ftype=1&is_all=1#_0
> 
> How much official or reliable is this one?
> 
> https://www.weibo.com/2656274875/IlcYh1sc8?type=comment#_rnd1576578126942


It's the CCTV official account, it says President Xi has attended the commission ceremony, China has entered the dual AC era!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tsubodai

China Daily reports it is Shandong, No.17

From the China Daily report:
President Xi Jinping, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, took part in the commissioning ceremony for the colossal ship, named after the eastern province of Shandong, at a naval base in the coastal city and personally handed the military flag to Senior Captain Lai Yijun, its commanding officer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*1st domestically developed aircraft carrier commissioned*
By Zhao Lei | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-12-17 18:03



China's first home-built aircraft carrier leaves Dalian in Northeast China's Liaoning province for sea trials on May 13, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]

China commissioned CNS Shandong — its second aircraft carrier and the first such ship wholly designed and built in the country — in Sanya, Hainan province, on Tuesday afternoon.

President Xi Jinping, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, took part in the commissioning ceremony for the colossal ship, named after the eastern province of Shandong, at a naval base in the coastal city and personally handed the military flag to Senior Captain Lai Yijun, its commanding officer.

The move saw China enter an elite club of world powers that operate multiple carriers. There were previously only three countries with more than one carrier in active service — the United States, the United Kingdom and Italy.

Before Tuesday, the People's Liberation Army Navy had a sole carrier — CNS Liaoning — which was originally a Soviet-era vessel and was extensively refitted at the Dalian shipyard in Liaoning province. It went into service in September 2012 and has executed several long-range operations with other warships in its carrier battle group.

During the delivery ceremony on Tuesday, Xi also inspected CNS Shandong, which had several J-15 fighter jets on its flight deck.

The deployment of the fighter jets on the new carrier was a stark contrast to the first service days of CNS Liaoning, that did not feature any combat aircraft. It also indicates CNS Shandong has likely gained initial operational capability.

Carrying the hull designation number 17, CNS Shandong is the largest, mightiest and most sophisticated naval ship ever developed and built in China.

Its construction began in November 2013 at Dalian Shipbuilding Industry, a subsidiary of China State Shipbuilding Corp, the world's largest shipbuilder.

It was launched in April 2017, conducted its maiden sea trial in May last year, and conducted eight other sea trials before being commissioned.

The ship set sail from the Dalian shipyard, bound for Sanya, in the middle of last month on its final sea trial and farthest voyage to date, sailing through the Taiwan Straits on the way.

According to information published by the Navy, CNS Shandong displaces at least 50,000 metric tons of water. It has conventional propulsion systems and uses a ramp to launch J-15 fighter jets, the spearhead of China's carriers, like CNS Liaoning. The ship also deploys several types of helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

So，after all the speculations, it is indeed CV17 PLANS Shandong.

Now waiting for the CCTV 8 o'clock news for picture/video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China commissions 2nd aircraft carrier*
By Liu Xuanzun and Guo Yuandan Source:Global Times Published: 2019/12/17 18:02:14

Warship named Shandong, to be deployed in S.China Sea



Photo: VCG

China’s second aircraft carrier, the country’s first domestically built one, _the Shandong_ (hull 17), was delivered and commissioned to the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) Navy on Tuesday in Sanya, South China’s Hainan Province, after refitting and sea trials since its launch in 2017.

The commissioning marked China’s entry into an age of double carriers, an achievement only a few countries in the world have accomplished and will enrich the Navy’s tactical and strategic choices in time, space and sheer power, experts said.

Overseen by President Xi Jinping, who is also chairman of the Central Military Commission, the aircraft carrier received a grand commissioning ceremony at a naval base in Sanya.

Xi endorsed a PLA flag and naming certificate to the captain and political commissar of the carrier at the ceremony, which was held Tuesday afternoon with about 5,000 people in attendance.

Construction of China’s first domestically built aircraft carrier _the Shandong_, began in November 2013. It was launched in April 2017 at the Dalian Shipyard, Northeast China’s Liaoning Province.

In May 2018, the ship set out for its first sea trial. It conducted eight more sea trials, with the ninth one in November this year that saw the warship leaving Dalian, heading south, passing through the Taiwan Straits, entered the South China Sea, and finally arrived in Sanya, its mother base.

Military analysts believe _the Shandong_ was built based on the experience of China’s first carrier, the Liaoning, which was an incomplete Soviet ship that China purchased and completed construction.

Having a displacement of around 40,000-60,000 tons and using a similar ski-jump flight deck as the Liaoning, the conventional-powered Shandong is equipped with more advanced electronic devices and control and command system, and built with an optimized superstructure and internal layout, after gaining actual-use experiences following the Liaoning’s commissioning in 2012, analysts said.

Thanks to these significant improvements, the second carrier is not a copy of the first one and is much more powerful. For example, it can carry 36 J-15 fighter jets, compared to the Liaoning’s 24, according to a China Central Television (CCTV) report in August.

Military experts pointed out that the commissioning of _the Shandong_ also made China the first Asian country to operate an independently developed aircraft carrier after World War II.

Li Jie, a Beijing-based naval expert, told the Global Times that this shows China’s comprehensive national strength, with a very high level of naval equipment and technologies applied. China’s development in large ship design and construction, ship-aircraft integration and weapon system is maturing, Li said.

Hundreds of institutes from multiple Chinese provinces took part in the carrier’s construction, the Global Times learned. 

*Greater options*
Technical aspects aside, the more imminent impact the commissioning of _the Shandong_ has on the PLA Navy is that the Navy now has an additional aircraft carrier, which gives the Navy more tactical and strategic options in using carriers.

In terms of location, _the Shandong_ is based in Sanya near the South China Sea, while the Liaoning is based in Qingdao, East China’s Shandong Province near the East China Sea, Yellow Sea and Bohai Sea.

Having one carrier in the east and another in the south will ensure fast reaction time when the presence of an aircraft carrier is needed, a military expert who asked not to be named told the Global Times.

The US has been frequently sending warships and aircraft into Chinese territorial waters and airspace in the South China Sea, and China could use the carrier as a deterrent, the expert said.

The second aircraft carrier based in the south can effectively patrol the South China Sea, protect islands and reefs there and act as a strategic foothold at sea, Beijing-based military analyst Wei Dongxu told the Global Times.

While the Liaoning could go from the East China Sea to the Pacific Ocean and train more pilots and officers, _the Shandong_ could sail from the South China Sea into the Pacific Ocean and even go to the Indian Ocean, Wei said.

One carrier could also stay near the mainland for alert missions, while the other could sail farther away into high seas for long-range missions, analysts said.

In terms of time, regular maintenance is needed for a carrier to stay combat ready. When one carrier is under maintenance or repair, the other could take over its missions so China will always have a carrier to deploy, Li pointed out.

Another new choice is to let the two carriers form a dual-carrier battle group for maximum combat capability.

Li said a dual-carrier battle group will boost China’s maritime combat capability, because a moderate or more intensive regional conflict, especially in high seas, requires at least 45 carrier-based aircraft to achieve regional air and sea superiority, which is not possible with a single Chinese aircraft carrier.

Together with escorting guided missile destroyers like the Type 055 and Type 052D, frigates like Type 054A, as well as submarines and supplemental ships, the aircraft carriers could provide formidable power that China did not have in the past, the anonymous expert said.

China’s aircraft carriers will sail into the high seas farther away from its mainland to safeguard crucial sea lanes that are used for trade and protect China’s growing overseas interests like cooperation projects, investments and overseas citizens, the anonymous expert said, noting that aircraft carriers can complete these tasks more efficiently than smaller ships like destroyers and frigates.

*More to come*
Despite Shandong’s commissioning, China’s aircraft carrier development still lags far behind that of the US, which operates 11 super carriers in Nimitz and Ford-classes. They are nuclear-powered and have displacements of over 100,000 tons.

China is reportedly building a third, larger and more advanced aircraft carrier.

The Xinhua News Agency first reported in November 2018 that China was building a new type of aircraft carrier. Jin Yi'nan, a professor at National Defense University of the PLA, said on CCTV in November that the third carrier is under construction at Jiangnan Shipyard in Shanghai.

Military experts speculate the third carrier could have a displacement of around 80,000 tons, use flat deck with electromagnetic catapults to replace the ski-jump deck, thus making it capable of carrying more aircraft in terms of both number and type, and launching fighter jets more efficiently.

China could eventually operate around six carriers, as later entries could become nuclear-powered, they predicted.

Chinese military enthusiasts are also hoping China would develop a next generation aircraft carrier-based fighter jet, which they believe should be stealth-capable and could rival the US’ F-35B and F-35C.

A modified version of the J-20, an improved version of the FC-31 and an entirely new fighter jet are all on the table, analysts said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> So，after all the speculations, it is indeed CV17 PLANS Shandong.
> 
> Now waiting for the CCTV 8 o'clock news for picture/video.



here we go ... PLAN Type 002 aircraft carrier no. 17 "Shandong"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dazzler

Congrats China


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206882766689845248

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GS Zhou



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## obj 705A

looking forward to seeing the big boss aboard the type 003.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yex



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

Around 30 to 32 pilots are sighted in the ceremony, including helicopter pilots. Presumably all of them are assigned to CV17.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bahadur999

lcloo said:


> Around 30 to 32 pilots are sighted in the ceremony, including helicopter pilots. Presumably all of them are assigned to CV17.


I still don't understand if the Aircraft Carriers in PLAN are considered as independent units or perhaps they just borrow their aircrafts from other PLANAF units.


----------



## obj 705A

probably the longest video of the ceremony:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## smooth manifold



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PeaceGen

China's first domestically-built aircraft carrier officially enters service
China has officially commissioned its first domestically-built aircraft carrier, the Shandong, a significant step forward in Chinese President Xi Jinping's ambitions for the country to field a world-class navy.





Local : 2019-12-18(Wednesday) 04:59:55
Found via nicer.app/news

Congratulations, Chinese government! 

I think we can slowly start to hand over "control" over the South China Sea to (future) Chinese Government leadership(s), with developments like these.

A small warning though : in your "wargames" / "encounters" with foreign navies, STAY FRIENDLY and DO NOT CAUSE DAMAGE TO OTHER NATIONS' SHIPS, AIRCRAFT OR TROOPS.
It'll greatly help your claims be realised sooner if you do.

It would also help a lot if you, current and future Chinese leaderships, can accept the fact that militaries spy on each other *all the time*. This prevents shots being fired. And that's a very very good thing, especially if you want to "control" a certain area.

Other than that, the South China Sea is called like that for a reason. China is the biggest nation near to that sea, and therefore best capable of building the military assets to police it.

We here in the west will SLOWLY (over the next few decades) willingly hand over "control" over that sea to China.

So long as you don't become dictators of that sea, of course.
But i don't think you will.


----------



## Village life

congratulations our Chinese brothers, make more of them ,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Trailer23

...and the Third (2nd by them) is under Construction as we speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IblinI

paindobaba said:


> congratulations our Chinese brothers, make more of them ,


Thank you, we will humbly be there.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## God Parshuram

Congratulation to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 8888888888888

China need more flat top CV.


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207692587810918400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207932049048424448

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207692587810918400
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207932049048424448


Hahahah they always like to mock but when shit happens they will panic and talk alot. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Here the mystery is solved, how they made these circles 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207955164851625984

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## obj 705A

this one is a pretty long video, most of it is unrelated to CV-17 but anyway it contains the part were the crew is cleaning the CV's flight deck plus the CV doing a sharp turn, it's from 5:25 to 6:06 so skip to just that part.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## obj 705A

Han Patriot said:


> Hahahah they always like to mock but when shit happens they will panic and talk alot. Lol


the Indians themselves probably don't believe what they say (but some of them really do believe this crap) so whenever China does an achievment they chose to laugh it off & turn it into a joke to convince themselves that every thing will solve itself, so for example if China's carrier is finished within few years they will say "China is cutting corners", if China produces 7 DDGs a year they will say "there is huge joblessness in China so they employ their people in military industry", and ofcourse.. when every thing fails there is always almighty BrahMos to save them.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Deino

Oh well ... if anyone want's a laugh then please read this:

https://www.scmp.com/news/china/military/article/3042688/chinas-aircraft-carriers-tipped-team-target-foreign-forces




> *China’s aircraft carriers tipped to team up to target foreign forces aiding Taiwan*



https://twitter.com/IndoPac_Info/status/1207964947344347136

Now clearly visible ....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

CG




Via @西葛西造舰军事CG from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

​--> 首艘国产航母交付海军 交接入列现场这些图你还没看过 - 中国军网

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## lcloo

More photo on the commissioning ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

Breaking !!

2019/12/26 17:39, central news agency in Taiwan reported that CV-17 with escort passed through Taiwan Strait in the south to north direction. 

共軍首艘自製航艦山東艦通過台海 國防部監偵 | 政治 | 重點新聞 | 中央社 CNA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @舰船知识杂志 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @舰船知识杂志 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

从小就黑
上传于 23分钟前
来自 光辉岁月Android
17回归











*23 min ago*
CV-17 Shandong back to Dalian.












​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @社会主义新青年Memorian from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212393120018493446

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OBLiTeRate TrumpTurd

Does anyone else notice that there are many, many Uyghur Chinese Female PLAN officers & many male officers too ( _who usually always command very FLUENT English_ ) *on board* PLAN CV-16 & CV-17 ??

How many people from the *Muslim world* are *aware & recognizing* that ... ...

being the PLAN officers working on board CV-16 & CV-17
are such ... *EXTREMELY PRESTIGIOUS & ADMIRABLE positions* in Chinese society.

===

Unfortunately Wonderful Uyghur facts above never get out to the outside world, because too many Chinese are extremely SHORT SIGHTED and extremely inferior in POSITIVE public relation skills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 597200
> View attachment 597201
> 
> Via @社会主义新青年Memorian from Weibo



Not only in the shipyard, but in the drydock!?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211973456113201153


----------



## JSCh

Video ->【山东舰跨年迎新 交付海军后首返大连】2...-来自香港文匯網

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212698861644349440

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @仙居 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

J15 on CV 17.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


> Video ->【山东舰跨年迎新 交付海军后首返大连】2...-来自香港文匯網




So indeed I need to correct my post from yesterday - sorry for that - but as it seems by the video posted, the CV-17 'Shandong' is not in the drydock at Dalian shipyard, since this is occupied by a large civiil vessel.

By the way it gives a great comparison to the size of a Type 055 DDG.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Some great close-up images of the PLAN CV-17 Shandong at Dalian. (Images by @*Longshi* via by78/SDF)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

From PLAN weibo acc.,

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

Via @热武器时代的爱情 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

China's new aircraft carrier "Shandong" is operational & on patrol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


>



Pardon, but what do you want to show with this comparison? How large the INS Vikrant is ... but then please use the same scale. Both sized to the same scale look like the one below.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @瘦驼 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @热武器时代的爱情 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 600233
> 
> Via @热武器时代的爱情 from Weibo



Is this a real helicopter or again the mock up only?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @从小就黑 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @热武器时代的爱情 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @从小就黑 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Winter has arrived

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Winter has arrived
> 
> View attachment 606251







Via @生夏如花 from LT.CJDBY.NET

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

> 央视军事
> 今天 13:59 来自 军事 · 视频社区
> 【走，带你看山东舰官兵训练！】疫情严峻，#山东舰防疫训练两手抓#，一方面积极开展疫情防控工作，另一方面各项训练试验工作正按照预定计划稳步推进。目前#山东舰官兵无人感染新冠肺炎#。网友：硬核训练！给国产航母点赞
> 
> 
> 
> （记者孙晨旭 赵辰东 门良杰 杜黎鑫 李振东） L央视军事的微博视频


*CCTV military*
Today at 13:59 from the military · video community

[Come, we take you to watch Shandong Ship training!] The epidemic situation was severe, and the #Shandong ship prevention epidemic training grasped with both hands #. On the one hand, the epidemic prevention and control work was actively carried out, and on the other hand, various training and test work was progressing steadily according to the predetermined plan. Currently no one on Shandong is infected with Covid-19 #. Netizens: Hardcore training! Like for domestic aircraft carriers [China praise] (Reporter Sun Chenxu Zhao Chendong Men Liangjie Du Lixin Li Zhendong) L CCTV military Weibo video

*Link to the video ->* 【走，带你看山东舰官兵训练！】疫情严峻，...-来自央视军事-微博视频

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @舰船知识杂志 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.haohanfw.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.haohanfw.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @从小就黑 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240236781406023680


----------



## LKJ86

Via @云墨斋SSS from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino




----------



## LKJ86

Via www.top81cn.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南海研究论坛 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @从小就黑 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 620655
> 
> Via @从小就黑 from Weibo




Ready for another turn?
Or hoisted at half mast for 清明节 (Ching Ming festival, also known as Tomb-Sweeping Day)?


----------



## Han Patriot

Deino said:


> Ready for another turn?
> Or hoisted at half mast for 清明节 (Ching Ming festival, also known as Tomb-Sweeping Day)?


No, we don't lower the flag for qingming, it's only lowered due to national tragedy, in this case the Covid19 deaths and sacrifices.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Ready for another turn?
> Or hoisted at half mast for 清明节 (Ching Ming festival, also known as Tomb-Sweeping Day)?


*Flags fly at half-mast to mourn martyrs, victims of COVID 19*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @从小就黑 from Weibo





Via @云墨斋SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Just found this ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252960709446709248
... Shandong too? I thought she's still at Dalian.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ILC

In the text it says port exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @从小就黑 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

April 23, 2020




























Via www.wenweipo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

April 26, 2020




Via @云墨斋SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254681921776320512

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257299903220289536

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Team Blue

So who can hook me up with a ship tour? I promise to bring no more than three recording devices.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @梓诺mio from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @从小就黑 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kungfugymnast

Team Blue said:


> So who can hook me up with a ship tour? I promise to bring no more than three recording devices.



Ship tour on real carrier needs connection & invitation from defense department. I only got to board USS Theodore Roosevelt out of invitation and connection during its port of call where military personnel from several countries including PLA major general and Pakistan navy admiral were there touring its hanger deck and flight deck. US navy hired many foreign sailors especially Philippines that received US citizenship. China carrier no idea as I am not from there. 

For Shandong carrier, I don't see fighters onboard yet, wonder if PLAN will build more J-15A to assign to this new carrier. Might include couple of Z-20 Blackhawk for ASW & crew carrier.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

军戈飞扬 
今天 14:46 来自 vivo Z5x性能实力派 已编辑
山东舰今日出港



@捣蛋就对 @铁幕君SSS @彩云香江 来自贴吧
Shandong leaving port today.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

A miracle happened!! After such a long break, the 'Shandong' finally left Dalian for its first cruise after her service entry!

(Images via @铁幕君SSS at weibo)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264821529465905152

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aziqbal

is it true that CV-16 has also deployed

could this be the time we have been waiting for, that is dual carrier deployments? if so we need a photo opp right away

USN has 7 carriers at sea right now out of the 11

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> A miracle happened!! After such a long break, the 'Shandong' finally left Dalian for its first cruise after her service entry!
> 
> (Images via @铁幕君SSS at weibo)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264821529465905152
> View attachment 635423
> View attachment 635424
> View attachment 635425
> View attachment 635426
> View attachment 635427


*“miracle happened” *

What a choice of word, Deino. Dunno what did you actually mean by such depiction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> *“miracle happened” *
> 
> What a choice of word, Deino. Dunno what did you actually mean by such depiction




Sorry if my words are not exactly up to what I wanted to express, but I'm most happy and relieved to see it finally in action.

Well, she was commissioned on 17. December last year, arrived at Dalian on 1. January 2020 and since then nothing externally visible happened. As such the question is quite legit, what have they done within the last 5 months?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

Deino said:


> Sorry if my words are not exactly up to what I wanted to express, but I'm most happy and relieved to see it finally in action.
> 
> Well, she was commissioned on 17. December last year, arrived at Dalian on 1. January 2020 and since then nothing externally visible happened. As such the question is quite legit, what have they done within the last 5 months?



Do you have any info on the status of pilots and J-15s? Could be waiting for that. No reason to send her out solo, if the airwing will be ready now. Especially considering it will need to have maintenance once back, further delaying the program. 
Though that's just my speculation.


----------



## Daniel808

Deino said:


> Sorry if my words are not exactly up to what I wanted to express, but I'm most happy and relieved to see it finally in action.
> 
> Well, she was commissioned on 17. December last year, arrived at Dalian on 1. January 2020 and since then nothing externally visible happened. As such the question is quite legit, what have they done within the last 5 months?



Probably, training her airwing on the land in the last 5 months


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266003851737362432

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese-built aircraft carrier undergoes sea trial*
Updated 21:19, 29-May-2020
CGTN

China's first domestically built aircraft carrier, the Shandong, is undergoing a sea trial in line with the annual testing plan of the Chinese Navy, China's Defense Ministry spokesman Ren Guoqiang confirmed on Friday.

It is the Shandong's first training voyage in five months since being commissioned in December, Chinese media reported earlier this week, saying the aircraft carrier left its shipyard in Dalian in northeast China's Liaoning Province on Monday.

The sea trial is aimed at testing the carrier's weapon and equipment capabilities, improving the vessel's training level and further raising the sailors' capabilities to fulfill missions and tasks, Ren said at a regular press briefing.

The aircraft carrier, named after east China's Shandong Province, was delivered to the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy on December 17, at a naval port in Sanya, south China's Hainan Province. It then sailed through the Taiwan Straits and returned to the shipyard for maintenance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268258165214392322

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

So back at Dalian again?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273075152947777536


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @从小就黑 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @老王RR涡扇花动机 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 656734
> 
> Via @老王RR涡扇花动机 from Weibo



Any idea why and what is so much pixelated in the background?


----------



## LKJ86

*Aircraft carrier Shandong in 60 seconds*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @军戈飞扬 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大公文匯網 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 665659
> 
> Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo




So she's leaving?


----------



## JSCh

香港文匯網 

​今天 12:56 来自 微博视频​【独家|山东舰启航赴渤海展开舰机融合训练】9月1日上午，首艘国产航母山东舰从大连造船厂启航，赴渤海展开舰机融合训练。_O_獨家|山東艦啟航赴渤海展開艦機融合訓練 _L_香港文匯網的微博视频​
*Hong Kong Wenhui Net
Today at 12:56 from Weibo video*

[Exclusive|Shandong Ship Set Sail to Bohai Sea for Ship-Aircraft Integration Training] 

On the morning of September 1, the first domestically-made aircraft carrier Shandong Ship sailed from Dalian Shipyard to carry out ship-aircraft integration training in the Bohai Sea. 

Video link -> 香港文匯網的微博视频

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's first homemade carrier Shandong sets out for exercises*
By Liu Xuanzun Source: Global Times Published: 2020/9/1 18:38:40

*Warship aims to be combat-ready within 2020: experts*




Aircraft carrier Shandong. Photo:Xinhua

The _Shandong_, China's first domestically developed aircraft carrier - the country's second overall - set out from shipyard on Tuesday for military exercises, which will reportedly be held in the Bohai Sea in the next 22 days. Experts expect the carrier to integrate with J-15 fighter jets that were newly produced for it, as it continues to establish actual combat capability, and it will hopefully become combat-ready by the end of 2020.

Two combat-ready aircraft carriers will have strategic significance for China to resist military pressure from countries like the US in the Taiwan Straits and the South China Sea, and potentially from India on China's key maritime transport lanes, experts said.

After a display of fireworks and under the assistance of several tug boats, the _Shandong_ embarked from the Dalian Shipyard in Northeast China's Liaoning Province on Tuesday morning, Hong Kong-based news website wenweipo.com reported on the same day.

The carrier had full-scale models of a J-15 fighter jet and a Z-18 helicopter on its flight deck when it left Dalian, the report said.

The voyage coincided with a notice released by China's Maritime Safety Administration on Monday, which set a navigation restriction in the Bohai Sea from Tuesday to September 22 for an undisclosed military mission.

The restriction zone is in the waters off a Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy Aviation Force base, so putting these factors together, the _Shandong_'s voyage will likely feature integrated training with fighter jets in the sea area, wenweipo.com predicted.

China has been producing new J-15 aircraft carrier-based fighter jets and training new pilots for the _Shandong_ in recent years, and this voyage could see the carrier integrated with those capabilities as a crucial part of its combat preparedness, a Chinese military expert who requested anonymity told the Global Times on Tuesday.

According to photos released by the Shenyang Aircraft Co under the Aviation Industry Corp of China (AVIC), the manufacturer of the J-15, on its website in February, the company was producing new J-15s at that time. A J-15 under assembly was seen getting new, green priming paint instead of the previous yellow one, which indicated that it features a new type of anti-corrosion material for better performance at sea, reports said then.

Beijing-based naval expert Li Jie told the Global Times on Tuesday that after the latest exercise, it will not take the _Shandong_ long to become combat capable, thanks to experience garnered on the country's first carrier, the Liaoning.

Hopefully within this year, the _Shandong_ will conduct another training session, which will eventually give it the basis for initial combat capability, Li predicted.



Graphics: GT

The _Shandong_ was commissioned into the PLA Navy on December 17, 2019 in Sanya, South China's Hainan Province and it returned to the Dalian Shipyard later that month. This is the second time since then that it has embarked on a training voyage. The first time was in the Yellow Sea and Bohai Bay between May 25 and June 17, lasting 23 days, wenweipo.com reported.

"Troops on the aircraft carrier need to achieve independent comprehensive combat capability and integrate into the combat group system as soon as possible," Li Yongxuan, executive officer of the _Shandong_, told China Central Television during May's training.

Recently, China has been facing military pressure from countries like the US in the Taiwan Straits and the South China Sea, and potentially from India on China's key maritime transport lanes, and Li Jie said that the _Shandong_, together with the first carrier Liaoning, will become key forces.

Two aircraft carriers can squeeze the island of Taiwan from different angles, and together with the DF-21D and DF-26 anti-ship ballistic missiles of the PLA Rocket Force, they can lock down the island and deny possible US intervention, Li Jie said, noting that they can also play a role in protecting crucial maritime transport lanes like the Strait of Malacca.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @卫星图像发烧员 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @卫星图像发烧员 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307284757353553920Eva Zheng 郑怡斌 عائشة @evazhengll

PLA CV17 Shangdong perform high speed hairpin turn in Bohai sea






7:45 PM · Sep 19, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kungfugymnast

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307284757353553920Eva Zheng 郑怡斌 عائشة @evazhengll
> 
> PLA CV17 Shangdong perform high speed hairpin turn in Bohai sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7:45 PM · Sep 19, 2020



When Type 003 super carrier with EMALS becomes available and more such carriers being built in full production, all existing J-15A on Type 001 & 002 are likely to transfer to Type 003, 004, 005, etc. Type 001 & 002 by then will only be useful if China managed to come up with STOVL fighters that are suited for ski ramp take off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

kungfugymnast said:


> When Type 003 super carrier with EMALS becomes available and more such carriers being built in full production, all existing J-15A on Type 001 & 002 are likely to transfer to Type 003, 004, 005, etc. Type 001 & 002 by then will only be useful if China managed to come up with STOVL fighters that are suited for ski ramp take off.




You don't get it ... the will be no STOVL fighter, at leat not for the foreseeable future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

kungfugymnast said:


> When Type 003 super carrier with EMALS becomes available and more such carriers being built in full production, all existing J-15A on Type 001 & 002 are likely to transfer to Type 003, 004, 005, etc. Type 001 & 002 by then will only be useful if China managed to come up with STOVL fighters that are suited for ski ramp take off.


So then what will the 001 and 002 carriers have on them? Nothing? That means the PLAN wasted billions of dollars and years of time on what amounts to be two floating flat tops without any purpose. Besides, the J-15A was designed for STOBAR versus the J-15B/T which is designed for CATOBAR operations. I'm not sure why you think the Chinese have a shortage of J-15s to need to transfer them to other carriers.


----------



## kungfugymnast

Figaro said:


> So then what will the 001 and 002 carriers have on them? Nothing? That means the PLAN wasted billions of dollars and years of time on what amounts to be two floating flat tops without any purpose. Besides, the J-15A was designed for STOBAR versus the J-15B/T which is designed for CATOBAR operations. I'm not sure why you think the Chinese have a shortage of J-15s to need to transfer them to other carriers.



Consider type 001 & 002 are practice for China to perfect carrier building skills & technology. Transferring J-15A to Type 003 or newer carrier in future is not shortage but as part of MLU and not to put to waste. 

Imagine when you already have 8 super carriers and STOVL fighters became available. Wouldn't it be practical to assign the Type 001 & 002 to SCS attached to Spratlys division where most of the STOVL fighters will be based at. If China came up with STOVL fighters, it will be larger than F-35B specifically designed for this role. F-35 made big mistake trying to design a plane for USAF, USN, USMC that reduced its efficiency. 

Besides, launching J-15A from Type 001 & 002 aren't practical, better convert these 2 carriers into STOVL fighters platform.


----------



## Figaro

kungfugymnast said:


> Consider type 001 & 002 are practice for China to perfect carrier building skills & technology. Transferring J-15A to Type 003 or newer carrier in future is not shortage but as part of MLU and not to put to waste.
> 
> Imagine when you already have 8 super carriers and STOVL fighters became available. Wouldn't it be practical to assign the Type 001 & 002 to SCS attached to Spratlys division where most of the STOVL fighters will be based at. If China came up with STOVL fighters, it will be larger than F-35B specifically designed for this role. F-35 made big mistake trying to design a plane for USAF, USN, USMC that reduced its efficiency.
> 
> Besides, launching J-15A from Type 001 & 002 aren't practical, better convert these 2 carriers into STOVL fighters platform.


Of course they would be ideal platforms if the PLA had STOVLs. The problem of the matter is they don't and probably will not in the foreseeable future. The move against STOVL was spurred by its very high developmental costs/time (even though it is within the Chinese aviation and engine industry) and the progress of the EM catapults, which offer a way to somewhat bypass the STOVL problem. So in short, unless the PLANAF wants the two carriers to serve no purpose at all, they will continue basing J-15s from there.


kungfugymnast said:


> Consider type 001 & 002 are practice for China to perfect carrier building skills & technology.


You do not spend a total of a couple billion dollars and a decade just for "practice"; these carriers, including the 001, were meant form the get go as operational carriers. They can and will serve as training carriers but their foremost duty is still to use in operation.


----------



## kungfugymnast

Figaro said:


> Of course they would be ideal platforms if the PLA had STOVLs. The problem of the matter is they don't and probably will not in the foreseeable future. The move against STOVL was spurred by its very high developmental costs/time (even though it is within the Chinese aviation and engine industry) and the progress of the EM catapults, which offer a way to somewhat bypass the STOVL problem. So in short, unless the PLANAF wants the two carriers to serve no purpose at all, they will continue basing J-15s from there.
> 
> You do not spend a total of a couple billion dollars and a decade just for "practice"; these carriers, including the 001, were meant form the get go as operational carriers. They can and will serve as training carriers but their foremost duty is still to use in operation.



China placed nuclear powered carriers, air force and nevy fighters on top priorities first to counter dangerous US threat at the moment. STOVL fighter programme will start after stealth bomber (heavy fighter bomber) consecutively or concurrently.

It won't be hard for China because the same Yakovlev engineers that made F-35B STOVL could do the same for China. Single engine STOVL fighter most likely unless China wanted to try world's first twin engine STOVL large fighters. China would invest more into STOVL fighters because it could land on simple piece of flatlands should China decided to engage US in Pacific Ocean war. Heavy Tiltrotor is in China's mind too.

R&D involves trial and error involving billions to trillions. US made lots of fighters, choppers, ships in 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's that were short-lived spending much to contribute to technology perfection. You can see the same on J-10 development from A to B to C. J-10B built in small numbers and perfected further to J-10C that will go mass production. Even J-20B today is not finalized and subject to further modifications later in J-20C depending on how soon they could perfect the technology.


----------



## Figaro

kungfugymnast said:


> China placed nuclear powered carriers, air force and nevy fighters on top priorities first to counter dangerous US threat at the moment. STOVL fighter programme will start after stealth bomber (heavy fighter bomber) consecutively or concurrently.
> 
> It won't be hard for China because the same Yakovlev engineers that made F-35B STOVL could do the same for China. Single engine STOVL fighter most likely unless China wanted to try world's first twin engine STOVL large fighters. China would invest more into STOVL fighters because it could land on simple piece of flatlands should China decided to engage US in Pacific Ocean war. Heavy Tiltrotor is in China's mind too.
> 
> R&D involves trial and error involving billions to trillions. US made lots of fighters, choppers, ships in 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's that were short-lived spending much to contribute to technology perfection. You can see the same on J-10 development from A to B to C. J-10B built in small numbers and perfected further to J-10C that will go mass production. Even J-20B today is not finalized and subject to further modifications later in J-20C depending on how soon they could perfect the technology.


Simply put it the Chinese have decided to not go to the STOVL route. Plain and simple. That is why the 076 tender included EM catapults, which would obviously not be necessary should a STOVL be in the pipeline. The fact of the matter is beyond several research papers around 2010, there has been no additional signs that the Chinese are pursuing STOVL; otherwise we would have heard about such efforts a long time ago. Regarding the F-35, the design to make the STOVL variant ultimately limited the capabilities of the F-35A and F-35C versions because all three wanted to share the common design, which proved to be a very large obstacle thanks to STOVL.


----------



## UKBengali

kungfugymnast said:


> China placed nuclear powered carriers, air force and nevy fighters on top priorities first to counter dangerous US threat at the moment. STOVL fighter programme will start after stealth bomber (heavy fighter bomber) consecutively or concurrently.
> 
> It won't be hard for China because the same Yakovlev engineers that made F-35B STOVL could do the same for China. Single engine STOVL fighter most likely unless China wanted to try world's first twin engine STOVL large fighters. China would invest more into STOVL fighters because it could land on simple piece of flatlands should China decided to engage US in Pacific Ocean war. Heavy Tiltrotor is in China's mind too.
> 
> R&D involves trial and error involving billions to trillions. US made lots of fighters, choppers, ships in 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's that were short-lived spending much to contribute to technology perfection. You can see the same on J-10 development from A to B to C. J-10B built in small numbers and perfected further to J-10C that will go mass production. Even J-20B today is not finalized and subject to further modifications later in J-20C depending on how soon they could perfect the technology.



One correction - it was UK engineers from Rolls Royce that made the F-35B STOVL with tech from the Harrier Jump Jet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

UKBengali said:


> One correction - it was UK engineers from Rolls Royce that made the F-35B STOVL with tech from the Harrier Jump Jet.




Nope ... RR assisted development of the STOVL engine/nozzle, but it was NOT "UK engineers from Rolls Royce that made the F-35B STOVL" and surely not "with tech from the Harrier Jump Jet."



*But can we come back to the topic? Neither the F-35B nor development of a Chinese STOVL type is relevant to the current Shandong and to think the CV-17 will become a STOVL-carrier after introduction of the 003 and/or 004 is plain ridiculous.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zhxy

China can develop two forces at the same time, the blue and the red army.

Blue with aircraft carrier (STOVL)

Red with aircraft Carrier (without STOVL)

Next, the two forces will battle each other in drills, analyze results, then improve technology, develop new combat theories.

The cost for training green troops and developing - building two aircraft carriers with STOVL technology is about 10-12 billion USD. This is the amount equivalent to only 1 US aircraft carrier, due to cheaper labor costs in China and higher labor productivity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

So being involved means for you they did it alone and without RR, GE would have failed?

But please stop this off topic stuff here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

kungfugymnast said:


> China placed nuclear powered carriers, air force and nevy fighters on top priorities first to counter dangerous US threat at the moment. STOVL fighter programme will start after stealth bomber (heavy fighter bomber) consecutively or concurrently.
> 
> It won't be hard for China because the same Yakovlev engineers that made F-35B STOVL could do the same for China. Single engine STOVL fighter most likely unless China wanted to try world's first twin engine STOVL large fighters. China would invest more into STOVL fighters because it could land on simple piece of flatlands should China decided to engage US in Pacific Ocean war. Heavy Tiltrotor is in China's mind too.
> 
> R&D involves trial and error involving billions to trillions. US made lots of fighters, choppers, ships in 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's that were short-lived spending much to contribute to technology perfection. You can see the same on J-10 development from A to B to C. J-10B built in small numbers and perfected further to J-10C that will go mass production. Even J-20B today is not finalized and subject to further modifications later in J-20C depending on how soon they could perfect the technology.



J-15s have to stay relevant in naval warfare. 

They have the capabilities to be a strike fighter for many years. However when matched with F/A-18 Super Hornets, it is debatable of who wins.

To catch up, China should implement more electronic warfare on the J-15s, like the Saab Gripen. They can give false radar data forcing enemy aircraft to engage in vision range combat. Destroying long range stealth advantage. Having some aircraft like the Growler on the 001/2 would help too. And I mentioned that upgrading radars to radars not yet invented for planes would be a great R&D task for the J-15s. They have ground radars that can track and destroy stealth at many Kms. These radars need to be miniaturized for PLAN/ PLAAF.

Keeping J-15s relevant keeps 001/2 relevant and extends their usefulness to the PLAN.

001s won't be useless for many years, look at how long we Italians have kept our small light carrier in service with only harriers and helicopters. We know the limitations and use only for strike and ASW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

zectech said:


> J-15s have to stay relevant in naval warfare.
> 
> They have the capabilities to be a strike fighter for many years. However when matched with F/A-18 Super Hornets, it is debatable of who wins.
> 
> To catch up, China should implement more electronic warfare on the J-15s, like the Saab Gripen. They can give false radar data forcing enemy aircraft to engage in vision range combat. Destroying long range stealth advantage. Having some aircraft like the Growler on the 001/2 would help too. And I mentioned that upgrading radars to radars not yet invented for planes would be a great R&D task for the J-15s. They have ground radars that can track and destroy stealth at many Kms. These radars need to be miniaturized for PLAN/ PLAAF.
> 
> Keeping J-15s relevant keeps 001/2 relevant and extends their usefulness to the PLAN.
> 
> 001s won't be useless for many years, look at how long we Italians have kept our small light carrier in service with only harriers and helicopters. We know the limitations and use only for strike and ASW.




J-15s would be absolutely useless when they go against US carriers with F-35Cs.

That is why I think that China wont build too many more and will likely focus on a navalised J-35 that can better compete with the F-35C for carrier air warfare.

On the Type-002 we shall see J-15s on a temporary basis before they start to get replaced by J-35. From the Type-003 onwards we shall see only J-35s.


----------



## LKJ86

UKBengali said:


> J-15s would be absolutely useless when they go against US carriers with F-35Cs.


J-15 is against F-18.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

LKJ86 said:


> J-15 is against F-18.



F-35Cs will have by in large replaced F-18s on US carriers by end of this decade.


----------



## LKJ86

UKBengali said:


> F-35Cs will have by in large replaced F-18s on US carriers by end of this decade.


All we know is that USN is still buying new F-18.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

LKJ86 said:


> All we know is that USN is still buying new F-18.




Next year is the last year that USN will procure F-18.


F-35C IOC was in 2019 and so already in service for a year now.

USN is procuring F-35Cs at a rate of 20 this year and 20 next year. All 350 or so F-35s will be produced by the end of the decade and can be placed on carriers.

F-18s may still be used on USN carriers post 2030 in other regions but when they approach China, expect only F-35Cs.

China would be foolish to produce many J-15s.


----------



## LKJ86

UKBengali said:


> Next year is the last year that USN will procure F-18.
> 
> 
> F-35C IOC was in 2019 and so already in service for a year now.
> 
> USN is procuring F-35Cs at a rate of 20 this year and 20 next year. All 350 or so F-35s will be produced by the end of the decade and can be placed on carriers.
> 
> F-18s may still be used on USN carriers post 2030 in other regions but when they approach China, expect only F-35Cs.
> 
> China would be foolish to produce many J-15s.


There wil be new versions of J-15 in service, corresponding to J-11D and J-16.

As the only heavy-weight carrier-based fighter still in production in the world, J-15 would be a good partner of J-35, similar to the relationship between J-20 and J-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

UKBengali said:


> Next year is the last year that USN will procure F-18.
> 
> 
> F-35C IOC was in 2019 and so already in service for a year now.
> 
> USN is procuring F-35Cs at a rate of 20 this year and 20 next year. All 350 or so F-35s will be produced by the end of the decade and can be placed on carriers.
> 
> F-18s may still be used on USN carriers post 2030 in other regions but when they approach China, expect only F-35Cs.
> 
> China would be foolish to produce many J-15s.


The J-15B has larger payload and range than the J-35 ... it can basically serve as a bomb truck supporting the J-35s, which will be the vanguard of air to air roles. Please tell me how something like this will be useless? In a primary role, you are indeed correct because they will most likely get shot down by F-35s in BVR, but as secondary support aircraft, they will be very valuable.

Per your logic, all countries in the world should completely stop producing 4th generation aircraft (e.g. F-16V, F-15EX, J-10C, Rafale, Eurofighter, Su-35) because they are going to be mincemeat against 5th generation aircraft . Evidently, this has not been the case at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Figaro said:


> The J-15B has larger payload and range than the J-35 ... it can basically serve as a bomb truck supporting the J-35s, which will be the vanguard of air to air roles. Please tell me how something like this will be useless? In a primary role, you are indeed correct because they will most likely get shot down by F-35s in BVR, but as secondary support aircraft, they will be very valuable.
> 
> Per your logic, all countries in the world should completely stop producing 4th generation aircraft (e.g. F-16V, F-15EX, J-10C, Rafale, Eurofighter, Su-35) because they are going to be mincemeat against 5th generation aircraft . Evidently, this has not been the case at all.
> View attachment 671744




I do not know what the figures are for J-15 or will be for J-35 but F-35 can carry 10 tonnes of ordnance when in non-stealth mode. That is comparable to Russian jets like SU-30 which have the same heritage as J-15.

Yes there will be maybe some advantage to having J-15s in combination with J-35, but would PLAN want to be facing USN carriers out in the Pacific when they are equipped only with F-35Cs and it's carriers have a combo of J-35s/J-15s?
F-35C went into IOC last year and US is building them at a rate of 20 each year now. USN will by the end of this decade be able to equip mostly if not fully with F-35Cs as the build numbers will only go up during the course of this decade

Your analogy with F-15/J-10C/Rafale etc simply is not relevant to this discussion of whether PLAN should ditch 4th gen carrier fighters and fully focus on 5th gen as soon as technically feasible. PLAN's only real adversary and peer will be USN and it should plan against them.


----------



## Figaro

UKBengali said:


> I do not know what the figures are for J-15 or will be for J-35 but F-35 can carry 10 tonnes of ordnance when in non-stealth mode. That is comparable to Russian jets like SU-30 which have the same heritage as J-15.
> 
> Yes there will be maybe some advantage to having J-15s in combination with J-35, but would PLAN want to be facing USN carriers out in the Pacific when they are equipped only with F-35Cs and it's carriers have a combo of J-35s/J-15s?
> F-35C went into IOC last year and US is building them at a rate of 20 each year now. USN will by the end of this decade be able to equip mostly if not fully with F-35Cs as the build numbers will only go up during the course of this decade
> 
> Your analogy with F-15/J-10C/Rafale etc simply is not relevant to this discussion of whether PLAN should ditch 4th gen carrier fighters and fully focus on 5th gen as soon as technically feasible. PLAN's only real adversary and peer will be USN and it should plan against them.


I don't get your point here. The fact of the matter is the J-35 is not ready at all, which means for now the J-15 will have to do the brunt of carrier borne operations (albeit they will be supported by ground fighters like the J-20). In an ideal scenario, of course every single PLANAF carrier borne fighter would be a J-35. The problem is that is a couple of years away at best so for now the carrier wing will still be based on the J-15. Once the J-35 comes alone, it is possible for them to be replace the J-15s but that is another story. What you are saying is basically stating the obvious here. Might I asked you why the US is still purchasing F/A-18Fs even though we know it will be dead against something like the J-20 or the future J-35?


----------



## jaibi

Please stick to the topic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kungfugymnast

Figaro said:


> I don't get your point here. The fact of the matter is the J-35 is not ready at all, which means for now the J-15 will have to do the brunt of carrier borne operations (albeit they will be supported by ground fighters like the J-20). In an ideal scenario, of course every single PLANAF carrier borne fighter would be a J-35. The problem is that is a couple of years away at best so for now the carrier wing will still be based on the J-15. Once the J-35 comes alone, it is possible for them to be replace the J-15s but that is another story. What you are saying is basically stating the obvious here. Might I asked you why the US is still purchasing F/A-18Fs even though we know it will be dead against something like the J-20 or the future J-35?



J-15A will either be transferred to ground base or coverted to B variant to serve on Type 003, 004, 005 along with numbers being built for air to air, anti-ship & air to ground roles. J-35 will be the stealth division fighter bomber on those EMALS carriers. If you notice, there's no new J-15A being built when Type 003 with EMALS construction started. 

The Type 002 will probably be placed on standby and will put into service should war suddenly happens. If no war, most likely it will be left without aircraft at the time being.


----------



## Figaro

kungfugymnast said:


> J-15A will either be transferred to ground base or coverted to B variant to serve on Type 003, 004, 005 along with numbers being built for air to air, anti-ship & air to ground roles. J-35 will be the stealth division fighter bomber on those EMALS carriers. If you notice, there's no new J-15A being built when Type 003 with EMALS construction started.
> 
> The Type 002 will probably be placed on standby and will put into service should war suddenly happens. If no war, most likely it will be left without aircraft at the time being.


This makes absolutely no sense at all. I really fail to understand why you operate under the assumption that SAC cannot simply build more J-15s? It definitely has the capacity to do so, as demonstrated by the production of the J-16 and the J-11Bs. Leaving the 001 and 002 without their carrier wings is the dumbest thing ever ... even if China ends up having 10 aircraft carriers by 2035, it is still very likely the first 2 (i.e. 001 and 002) will have their carrier wings operable. The PLAN did not just spend a decade and several billions of dollars just to basically decommission both carriers once more capable carriers come online.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

kungfugymnast said:


> Consider type 001 & 002 are practice for China to perfect carrier building skills & technology. Transferring J-15A to Type 003 or newer carrier in future is not shortage but as part of MLU and not to put to waste.
> 
> Imagine when you already have 8 super carriers and STOVL fighters became available. Wouldn't it be practical to assign the Type 001 & 002 to SCS attached to Spratlys division where most of the STOVL fighters will be based at. If China came up with STOVL fighters, it will be larger than F-35B specifically designed for this role. F-35 made big mistake trying to design a plane for USAF, USN, USMC that reduced its efficiency.
> 
> Besides, launching J-15A from Type 001 & 002 aren't practical, better convert these 2 carriers into STOVL fighters platform.


_Yes. It was indeed a learning curve for China PLAN.

Unlike the other nations, to build an Aircraft Carrier, China has to build one from scratch.
No nation will ever sell them a full working model. 
It took China almost a decade to audit, redesign and refabricated a rust bucket, an abandoned Soviet Varyag into its first ever Aircraft Carrier. 
Hundred of thousands of items have to be created and fabricated from nowhere. 
It was an immense and no easy task. 
*The Wassenaar Agreement made it almost impossible to do so. *

Now that China has successful build its 2nd Aircraft Carrier AC-02 Shandong, the task ahead will be much easier. I believe China will leap straight into nuclear powerplant rather than its RO101 Heavy duty Gas Turbine. On the merit of the same coin, it will adopted EMALS instead of steam. We have been hearing rumors of the advance development of its 30MW Compact Turbo Electric Generator. 
The 20MW may be already operational in the Type 055.
AFAIK nothing is so surprising anymore. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @卫星图像发烧员 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

撒手锏_​上传于 今天 13:46
来自 微博 weibo.com​山东舰最新演练图：应该是前一阵出海那次
两位号飞鲨练起降​​*Assassinmace_
Today 13:46 from Weibo *
Shandong Ship's latest drill picture: It should be the one that went to sea a while ago when two flying sharks practice take-off and landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's 2nd aircraft carrier Shandong completes testing, training mission, to be combat-ready by year-end*
By Leng Shumei Source: Global Times Published: 2020/10/27 22:04:30



The Shandong aircraft carrier is moored at a naval port in Sanya, south China's Hainan Province. (Xinhua/Li Gang)

China's first domestically made aircraft carrier, the _Shandong_, has completed regular testing and training missions at sea that focused on actual combat after serving in the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy for 10 months, China Central Television (CCTV) reported Tuesday.

The testing and training included aviation support, damage control and emergency response, CCTV reported, citing Senior Captain Lai Yijun, the ship's commander.

They focused on actual combat and have effectively tested the performance of the weapons on the ship, Lai said.

The testing and training show that the carrier's core performance improved, according to Lai.

As the _Shandong_ has just served for less than a year, it is still undergoing basic training to test the performance of its equipment and enhance research on the operations and training of the ship, Zhang Junshe, a senior research fellow at the PLA Naval Military Studies Research Institute, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

In the future, the ship will conduct more exercises on coordination with aircraft and ships, as well as coordination with other carrier strike group, according to Zhang.

The _Shandong_, the country's second aircraft carrier, was commissioned into the PLA Navy on December 17, 2019, in Sanya, South China's Hainan Province.

It set out for military exercises on September 1, and experts hoped it would be combat-ready by the end of 2020.

In May, CCTV reported that the ship was conducting testing and training missions at sea after local residents saw the warship leaving a shipyard.

Since the COVID-19 outbreak, the aircraft carrier neglected neither epidemic control nor testing and training, as professional training has been conducted for individual sailors, battle positions and departments, CCTV reported then.

The ship conducted its reported first mission on December 26, 2019 after commissioning the week before, during which it sailed through the Taiwan Straits.

The Sanya-based warship will come and go in the region often as such transits will likely become routine, Chinese mainland experts predicted.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Another North to South sailing through Taiwan straits by CV17 and her escorts is expected soon. Hopefully we will see some batch three J15 on top deck.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


>


决胜利器（2）：“双航母时代”来临！全面解析山东舰+辽宁舰的双重战斗力！海上“蓝鲸”让人民海军实现历史性跨越 「兵器面面观」| 军迷天下

本期节目主要内容：山东舰的入役标志着我国正式进入了“双航母时代”，人民海军在战火中诞生，在发展中壮大，从无到有，从小到大，中华民族保卫国土守卫海疆之心不曾改变。






Decisive weapon (2): the era of double aircraft carriers is coming! Comprehensive analysis of the dual combat effectiveness of Shandong CV-17 and Liaoning CV-16 aircraft carriers!

*With interesting closer looks* on the aircraft carriers as well as the operation of the carrier-borne J-15 fighter; as usual no subs!

For me, it's the closest look of the Chinese carrier's operation I have ever seen so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @波音sukoi from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4574152703541312?from=old_pc_videoshow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330783870166286338

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331025600773902336

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332261460517347334

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334520977309523970

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via https://www.wenweipo.com/a/202012/14/AP5fd71930e4b0f97fb5d7982e.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338467962026512386Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

China's aircraft carrier Shandong was out in the sea for exercises over the past few days, with J-15 fighter jets taking off and landing at a high frequency to complete training courses including maximum sortie and recovery. (Video: CCTV)





8:56 PM · Dec 14, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 696255
> View attachment 696256
> View attachment 696257
> 
> Via https://www.wenweipo.com/a/202012/14/AP5fd71930e4b0f97fb5d7982e.html




So she's back home again?


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338370438695510020


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> So she's back home again?


Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340629894779129857Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

PLA aircraft carrier Shandong on Sunday sailed through the #Taiwan Straits, Taiwan media quoted the island's defense authorities as saying.




8:07 PM · Dec 20, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

彩云香江
今天 14:41 来自 HUAWEI P30 Pro
都去海南过年了

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @半岛王牌柳京守 from Weibo






Via @STEYR1491 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kungfugymnast

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340629894779129857Global Times @globaltimesnews
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> PLA aircraft carrier Shandong on Sunday sailed through the #Taiwan Straits, Taiwan media quoted the island's defense authorities as saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8:07 PM · Dec 20, 2020



Sailed through Taiwan straits on empty deck or complete with fighters, choppers and drones?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @悲伤de心弦 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Edited with lighting and color adjustment.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> Edited with lighting and color adjustment.
> 
> View attachment 701009




I'm surprised how much higher the flight-deck level of the 075 is above sea level in comparison to the 002.


----------



## vi-va

Deino said:


> I'm surprised how much higher the flight-deck level of the 075 is above sea level in comparison to the 002.


I think because of not fully loaded. 075 is an empty box for heavy equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

vi-va said:


> I think because of not fully loaded. 075 is an empty box for heavy equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 702551
> View attachment 702552
> 
> View attachment 702554


Thx


----------



## LKJ86

Via https://tieba.baidu.com/p/7183498826

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Via @CSIS spotted on 26. December 2020: both the Type 002 aircraft carrier 'Shandong' and the first Type 075 LHD at the Yulin NB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359467654705250304

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Happy Chinese New Year!





(Images via by78/SDF)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## sheik

Deino said:


> Happy Chinese New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Images via by78/SDF)
> 
> View attachment 715302
> View attachment 715303



Happy Chinese New Year to Deino and all the friends here! 🐂🐂🐂

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @兵工科技 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 725365
> 
> Via @兵工科技 from Weixin







Via @舰船知识 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

From 沉默的山羊 via weibo.
Screen capture of a video of Shandong just released by CCTV.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379428895850569732

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

Tai Hai Chen said:


>


直击演训场：独家探访！中国首艘国产航母山东舰大量细节公开 “全状态”作战训练画面曝光 大批歼-15列阵甲板！| 军迷天下 (2021-04-06)

_Direct access to the training ground: Exclusive visit! China's first fully home-built aircraft carrier *Shandong (CV-17) *has released a large number of J-15 decks in full state combat training footage.

An excellent short footage! Spoken Chinese with no Engsub_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Polestar 2

Tai Hai Chen said:


>


Looks like a mini city, with shopping mart and library. Hanger is big and roomy too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民画报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

Back home again:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457626763031453703

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via https://www.wenweipo.com/a/202204/23/AP62637b84e4b036dce9a99867.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 836973
> View attachment 836974
> View attachment 836975
> 
> Via https://www.wenweipo.com/a/202204/23/AP62637b84e4b036dce9a99867.html


Shandong in maintenance and refit for the next few months at the Dalian shipyard as new non-skid coatings and other subsystems are repaired and upgraded.


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @舰船知识 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @现代舰船官方微博 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大公文匯網 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China’s 2nd aircraft carrier, the Shandong, has recently left the dock where it received its 1st scheduled maintenance since commissioning. The carrier will be well prepared for far sea operations thanks to the refurbishment, analysts said.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543545705662500871

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部战区 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.mod.gov.cn/topnews/2022-07/13/content_4915485.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大公文匯網 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @_老年_ from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Type 002 Shandong Aircraft Carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/yw/2022-09/06/content_10183014.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

So much on a certain member‘s claim, there are no J-15s operational on the Shandong, and the waiting for the totally revised J-15T … 

AFAIR this is the highest number of J-15s seen on any PLAN carrier since ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

LKJ86 said:


>



How many air craft carriers China has now in active duty and how many are in building process?



LKJ86 said:


>


 Do the Chinese air craft carriers have air defence missiles ?


----------



## S10

Inception-06 said:


> How many air craft carriers China has now in active duty and how many are in building process?
> 
> 
> Do the Chinese air craft carriers have air defence missiles ?


Yes, but for close range only

HQ-10 and Type 1130

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Inception-06 said:


> How many air craft carriers China has now in active duty and how many are in building process?
> 
> 
> Do the Chinese air craft carriers have air defence missiles ?


Two aircraft carriers are in active dury, a third aircraft carrier has been launched in June this year, and is expected to be in service in 2024.

The fourth aircraft carrier is expected to be fabricated in shipyard in next few year. Speculation is that China will have at least 6 aircraft carriers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via 飞鲨

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

